# HLX - Helix Resources



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 September 2006)

Ok guys have been wanting to post about HLX for awhile but haven't as its been in a downtrend, well I think its bottoming out and will re-rate soon,

Before I begin I should point out that what I saw with JMS 7c -20c and GOP 9c - 20c (Check the threads and the charts) I see with HLX so if you interested in a 100% + upside stock before considering Fundamentals read on,

HLX has 100m shares and 25m 14c 31/3/07 opeis,

*@ current prices mkt cap is $9m 
@ 20c (my inital target) mkt cap is $25m (still not demandng)*

*HLX hax 3 main projects*

Tunkillia S.A.
This is the jewel in the crwon, discovered back in the late 90's this Gold deposit was set to become the next Olympic Dam, promptly rocketing HLX from the few cents to $2+ (like AUM/CDU) however further drilling revealed it wasn't a multi billion dollar deposit, this combined with lower gold price in 2000 led to project being put on back burner,

JORC stands at 10.5Mt@2.2g/t = 730k oz's Au

Now whats changed is that HLX farmed Minotaur (MEP) into Tunkillia, MEP is earning 51% by sole funding exploration and HLX is free carried until a decsion to mine, MEP are solid operators, they discovered OXR's Prominent Hill and are some of the best mining tech's in the business, Tunkillia is MEP's main focus as well,

So HLX holds a 49% free carried interest,
49% of 730k oz's Au @ EV of $25 oz (Avg Mkt cap $ per Ounce) = $9m or HLX's current mkt cap

Clearly MEP like what they see and have stated that they the hurdle to get the project going is a minimum JORC of 10Mt@3g/t so there trying to find some higher grade offshoots, they would do a 2mtpa operation = 200k oz's Au for 5yrs


Glenburgh Somewhere in W.A.
100% HLX, JORC 1.1Mt@3.1g/t = 110,000 Oz's Au, they're targeting a minimum 500k oz resource for a stand alone project

Lake Everard S.A. part of Tunkillia area
HLX 49% TOE (Toro) 51% Searching for uranium


I'd say that in the next few months MEP will release a new resource estimate for Tunkillia and take steps to get the project going, note that OXR (Oxiana) has an option to buy 24% of HLX's stake, reducing  HLX to a 25% free carried interest.

Very undervalued, has about $2m in cash but not spending much on exploring as main project is free carried exploration up to a decision to mine

I expect it to follow the same path as GOP and JMS,

Enjoy


----------



## barney (5 September 2006)

Hi YT. Its a while since I looked at HLX but didn't they spin off all their Uranium activities into a separate Co.(IPO listed at around 20 cents; same as HLX sp) ??  I think that was when their sp started a steady decline. Does the main Co. derive any benefit from any future U discoveries? Cheers.


----------



## NettAssets (6 September 2006)

If Ive got the story right they sold their WA Uranium rights for shares in Crusader Minerals

Spun of their Platinum Assets into Platina Resources Ltd - don't know how much they still hold.

JV of the exploration of SA Uranium With  Toro Energy for 51%

Minatour doing the Tunkillia job for SFA

they still have 100 % of WA Gold prospect near Carnarvon. 

Have some Diamond EPs in the Kimberlies in WA
no activity here yet i think.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 September 2006)

I think it will be quite for a bit,

But Minotaur will get Tunkillia off the ground, so good 6 month punt IMO, (I only hold opies so not too much outlay)


----------



## maverick11 (20 September 2006)

Announced a plaint and objection yesterday against one of their leases.


----------



## maverick11 (6 October 2006)

up a fair bit today on no news?


----------



## maverick11 (6 October 2006)

ok...up 20%!!  Does anyone know why?  insiders?


----------



## Sodapop (6 October 2006)

maverick11 said:
			
		

> ok...up 20%!!  Does anyone know why?  insiders?





On a volume of 262,000 - i wouldn`t lose sleep... can calm down... if millions start changing hands - then you could start losing sleep...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 October 2006)

Sodapop said:
			
		

> On a volume of 262,000 - i wouldn`t lose sleep... can calm down... if millions start changing hands - then you could start losing sleep...



 :iagree: WOULD WANT TO SEE A FEW MILLION TRADE + Millions in the buy depth, so take it easy for now Maverick


----------



## yogi-in-oz (19 October 2006)

Hi folks,

HLX ..... 

Most certainly cycles DO repeat, so here's
some likely key dates for HLX, over the
next month or two:

    20-23102006 ..... negative cycle

    27-30102006 ..... minor news??

    07-10112006 ..... a big rally here???

         14112006 ..... positive finances(??)

         20112006 ..... positive light on HLX

         01122006 ..... a short rally here??

         05122006 ..... last of positive news 
                               in this set of cycles

happy trading

  yogi


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (24 October 2006)

with 100m shares currently HLX is capped at about $8m

What a joke! MEP are solid operators, they wouldn't focus their exploration efforts on Tunkillia unless there was alot of value in the ground, they have continued to extend/outline the resource, 

I reckon as with Prominent Hill (and as this agreement allows) MEP which is earning a 51% will introduce OXR (Oxiana) as they have an option to buy 24% of HLX's stake, reducing HLX to a 25% free carried interest.

Now what would big bad multi billion $ mkt cap OXR be willing to pay for HLX's stake?


----------



## Sean K (24 October 2006)

Looks like it found a bottom at @0.065 I reckon.

Good ann today pushing it up 8%.

Bit of resistance at $0.088-0.09 ish. 

Looks good, although I do prefer goldies with potential for more than 2m oz. Do you reckon they could get there with these results YT?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (25 October 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Looks like it found a bottom at @0.065 I reckon.
> 
> Good ann today pushing it up 8%.
> 
> ...





Hey Sean,

Good to have you back,

Not sure, but given the fact that MEP is sole funding the project = 0% risk to HLX, also as I have said MEP are solid operators and they wouldn't piss fart around with any old project, I think they must have liked what they saw and continue to like what they see, 1moz resource is nothing to scoff at especially when the company that holds 50% of it (HLX) is trading at less than $9m = EV of $20oz not including other gold and cash assets, probably closer to $12-$15 oz, 

All in all I reckon its worth a small punt, at worst it'll have a JMS/GOP type run


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (25 October 2006)

Don't mean to go on and on about this one, 

But if you have a look at MEP's presentation today, the first project they talk about is their Tunkillia Gold project, in past presentations Tunkillia has always been the focus,

SP looks like its heading back to 10c


----------



## moses (4 November 2006)

I ran about 25 spec stocks through the Neilson Smart Money Indicator today and HLX stood out as the *only* stock that was consistently being bought by smart money and ignored by speculators. Most significantly the recent price rise is purely driven by smart money. So...I'm tipping that this stock will rocket when the scumbag speculators like us discover it.  :


----------



## Sean K (4 November 2006)

moses said:
			
		

> I ran about 25 spec stocks through the Neilson Smart Money Indicator today and HLX stood out as the *only* stock that was consistently being bought by smart money and ignored by speculators. Most significantly the recent price rise is purely driven by smart money. So...I'm tipping that this stock will rocket when the *scumbag speculators* like us discover it.  :




Scumbag? That's a bit too complimentary I reckon.

I'm putting this on close watch Monday for a break up. Looks like it's ripe to shoot up. 

Broken that down trend and now looks to be going up though $0.10 which will be very positive. Chart looks better than it did on my last post with MACD looking better, volume OK, plus YT is on it!


----------



## moses (4 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Scumbag? That's a bit too complimentary I reckon.
> 
> I'm putting this on close watch Monday for a break up. Looks like it's ripe to shoot up.
> 
> Broken that down trend and now looks to be going up though $0.10 which will be very positive. Chart looks better than it did on my last post with MACD looking better, volume OK, plus YT is on it!




So he is, but then, so am I, which pretty well stuffs everything. See the JMS thread, YT reckons he ought to short my picks in future.


----------



## Sean K (4 November 2006)

moses said:
			
		

> So he is, but then, so am I, which pretty well stuffs everything. See the JMS thread, YT reckons he ought to short my picks in future.




LOL. Can't get em all right. YT was a big fan of JMS too. It even looks like it's got off the canvas....

So what else you on Moses, so I can avoid them.


----------



## moses (4 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> So what else you on Moses, so I can avoid them.




Why avoid them? Short them instead!   

PNN was my stockpick, I see its actually positive atm, but nevermind, it'll fall to sleep like JMS, or bomb like FNT now that Moses points his staff at it.


----------



## Sean K (5 November 2006)

moses said:
			
		

> Why avoid them? Short them instead!
> 
> PNN was my stockpick, I see its actually positive atm, but nevermind, it'll fall to sleep like JMS, or bomb like FNT now that Moses points his staff at it.




Thanks mate, I'll have some short positions ready to go on Monday, if I'm conscious. cheers.


----------



## moses (7 November 2006)

moses said:
			
		

> I ran about 25 spec stocks through the Neilson Smart Money Indicator today and HLX stood out as the *only* stock that was consistently being bought by smart money and ignored by speculators. Most significantly the recent price rise is purely driven by smart money. So...I'm tipping that this stock will rocket when the scumbag speculators like us discover it.  :




Interestng that HLX has not budged yesterday or today. Still under the larger speculators radar I presume? And presumably getting a better bargain by the day?

Or is it a question of why waste good money today on a sleepy stock?

Maybe its just the Moses factor...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 December 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Ok guys have been wanting to post about HLX for awhile but haven't as its been in a downtrend, well I think its bottoming out and will re-rate soon,
> 
> Before I begin I should point out that what I saw with JMS 7c -20c and GOP 9c - 20c (Check the threads and the charts) I see with HLX so if you interested in a 100% + upside stock before considering Fundamentals read on,
> 
> ...




Has definitely turned up from its downtrend, bottom was 6c, 

Getting back up through 10c was important

This company is really undervalued and will eventually be IMO T/O by MEP, or if MEP give Tunkillia to OXR like they did Prominent Hill, well than OXR will chomp up HLX as a LIGHT SNACK

Current Mkt Cap @ 11.5c = $11.5m


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 December 2006)

Buy depth looks very interesting,

Looks set to break up, maybe, not confirmed just yet


----------



## greggy (6 December 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Buy depth looks very interesting,
> 
> Looks set to break up, maybe, not confirmed just yet



I've traded HLX quite a few times and find it very interesting.  Its a frustrating stock for many people, but I reckon its undervalued.  I think that the only problem is that many speculators have burnt themselves playing this stock and are probably more weary.  But still I think its very much undervalued as it has 3 very worthwhile projects.  Good pick up Young Trader. I'm also trying to pick a few situations that have been overlooked and I'm also looking at *MZM* as it has 2 very good directors in the name of Terry Grammer and Denis O'Meara and interesting prospects. 
As always, do your own research before buy/selling.


----------



## Sean K (6 December 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Buy depth looks very interesting,
> 
> Looks set to break up, maybe, not confirmed just yet




I reckon this broke at $0.10, now just lines of resistance at the cent marks. Lookin great. Had a good run though....


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (11 December 2006)

Even HLX is getting in on the Iron Ore wagon, returned some interesting 56-60% Fe results from Pilbara, its a JV with AQA (never heard of em)


I didn't even know HLX had such a project, so much for thorough research!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (11 December 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Ok guys have been wanting to post about HLX for awhile but haven't as its been in a downtrend, well I think its bottoming out and will re-rate soon,
> 
> Before I begin I should point out that what I saw with JMS 7c -20c and GOP 9c - 20c (Check the threads and the charts) I see with HLX so if you interested in a 100% + upside stock before considering Fundamentals read on,
> 
> ...




My my what an active 1st Qtr HLX looks set to have, above is a copy of my Original Post on HLX thread and here is the update


- Tunkillia Gold, new JORC due from Minotaurs extensive drilling 

- Glenburgh, soil samples due in Jan with follow up drilling to increase the Resource

- S.A. Uranium, TOE has identified drill targets for Qtr 1 07

- W.A. Nickel, looking to drill test targets

- W.A. Iron Ore, expecting follow up work


Looks interesting


----------



## dubiousinfo (11 December 2006)

Opies have moved a bit today but on very small volume. Wonder how many people realise these are 14c opies not 20c.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (11 December 2006)

dubiousinfo said:
			
		

> Opies have moved a bit today but on very small volume. Wonder how many people realise these are 14c opies not 20c.




Probably not many I'm betting,

HLX really just crashed through 12c resistance,

and chomped through 13c V Pattern Resistance 

Should see a clear run towards 20c!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (11 December 2006)

Chomped all the way up to 15c,


Thats just crazy, I wonder whats caused the buying, just a technical breakout?

I've always thought that MEP/OXR will buy out HLX to develop the Tunkillia gold project, but I wouldn't have thought that they'd do that for sometime

Well was around 6c when I started the thread, so hope peeps have made good money off this so far


----------



## Ants (11 December 2006)

You think the oppies are still good @ .040?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (11 December 2006)

Can't say Ants, 

I picked mine up at 1c - 1.5c,

Given they are 14c opies, paying 4c means you expect the SP to be 18c+ say 20c gives you an idicative opie price of 6c,

I reckon some patience and you'd probably get em at 2c

This run up should drift back over next few weeks,

But its up to you, 

Good luck


----------



## Ants (11 December 2006)

Cheers YT


----------



## pussycat2005 (11 December 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Probably not many I'm betting,
> 
> HLX really just crashed through 12c resistance,
> 
> ...




if this sees a clear run to 20 cents

options are going to be trading between 8 - 10 cents

obviously this is on people's radar now after this latest announcement... 

makes economic sense to go for the oppies....  

anything under 6 cents is a  bargain....


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 December 2006)

I bought some more opies at 2.9c

Will tuck em away until SP cracks 20c mark, which should be the next few weeks

HLX is worth 20c on its Tunkillia Project alone IMO


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (13 December 2006)

Looks like theres a bit of selling to chew through,

A few 500k orders popping up and slowly being filled, very interesting

May go cold though if Ann take too long to come out,

But I think MEP will release more Tunkillia drilling results,

Can't wait to see what new JORC is, I expect an improvment in grade + a tiny increase in size


----------



## moses (18 December 2006)

Kennas...

Am I dreaming or do we have a wee pennant forming here?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 December 2006)

12c seems to be holding as support level,

After 12c I don't have another resistance level until 20c, Kennas what do you see on the charts?


I'd say sideways consolidation at 12c (hopefully it holds) until early Jan when we can expect some more ann


----------



## Sean K (19 December 2006)

moses said:
			
		

> Kennas...
> 
> Am I dreaming or do we have a wee pennant forming here?



There is a little pennant there. Consolidation in an uptrend, so should expect it to continue.



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> 12c seems to be holding as support level,
> 
> After 12c I don't have another resistance level until 20c, Kennas what do you see on the charts?
> 
> I'd say sideways consolidation at 12c (hopefully it holds) until early Jan when we can expect some more ann



Agree, need some consolidation between $0.12 and $0.13.

A break below $0.12 might see the advance fail.  A break through $0.13 should then see that as support. 

Should be some resistance then at each of the cent levels, most probably at $0.15. 

Volume off quite a bit....

Above 200d ma is positive.


----------



## dubiousinfo (19 December 2006)

Great charts Kennas.  Hope everybody appreciates all the work you put in.  Thanks again.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 December 2006)

Looks like a wee bit of interest, couple hundred thousand bought, looks to have confirmed 12c as support as we enter the new year,

Still I reckon will consolidate around 12/13c level for a bit until news starts to flow in 1st Qtr


----------



## moses (2 January 2007)

Yo Kennas,

on a 12 month chart...do you see a cup and handle?

and if so, would this qualify for the potential breakout thread?


----------



## Sean K (2 January 2007)

moses said:
			
		

> Yo Kennas,
> 
> on a 12 month chart...do you see a cup and handle?
> 
> and if so, would this qualify for the potential breakout thread?



It was a cup and handle although a little V shaped maybe. Not much of a handle either. I think we were right before with the last pattern being a small pennant which it dutifuly broke up from and almost out. As already id, previous resistance at $0.13 should now be support, next resistance at $0.15 ish. I think the 'breakout' from any trend was at about $0.09 or .10 after is was in a steady decline from April. Now, it's just trending up, and breaking through resistance points on the way, but not 'breaking out' of any trend perhaps. Unless you call the cup and handle or the pennant a 'trend'?? Seems to be going ok since Oct.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 January 2007)

I always thought that the support resistance line was 12c not 13c and 12c support being tested right now, 1m panic sell order,

You know there panic orders when they just do a sell at mkt and are happy to take 11% less than if they just left the order up there for a wee bit

Fundamentals say this stock is still cheap as chips

With Uranium and Iron Ore interests adding Spec Flavour


----------



## Sean K (4 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I always thought that the support resistance line was 12c not 13c and 12c support being tested right now, 1m panic sell order,



I think it's at both 12 and 13 as per post 39, but after clearing 13 I considered that then to be the support. So maybe we should say 12/13 ish


----------



## Sean K (4 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I always thought that the support resistance line was 12c not 13c and 12c support being tested right now, 1m panic sell order,



Looks like there might be more at 12 in retrospect though YT.


----------



## moses (4 January 2007)

thanks Kennas.

YT, I hope you're right; finger's crossed for some the good news to light the fire.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 January 2007)

12c providing a good bounce off support level


----------



## toc_bat (15 January 2007)

moses said:
			
		

> I ran about 25 spec stocks through the Neilson Smart Money Indicator today and HLX stood out as the *only* stock that was consistently being bought by smart money and ignored by speculators. Most significantly the recent price rise is purely driven by smart money. So...I'm tipping that this stock will rocket when the scumbag speculators like us discover it




moses how can you tell the difference between who is buying? what does smart money look like on charts or market depth? vs speculators?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 January 2007)

*HLX *  
Share structure
100m shares + 25m 14c  31/3/07 opeis,

So at 13c Mkt Cap = $13m
14c = $17.5m
20c = $25m
25c = $32m


Projects

Tunkillia Gold, HLX is 49% Free Carried by MEP, OXR has taken an option to earn 25% as well, if the project stakes up OXR have expressed their desire to purchase it outright as with Prominent Hill

This is the jewel in the crown, 

JORC stands at 10.5Mt@2.2g/t = 730k oz's Au
However this is a 18month old JORC that HLX outlined, MEP has been drilling away for the past 12-18months and a new JORC is due out soon, the new JORC will probably be 15Mt@2.5g/t = 1.34 Million oz's Gold

Cap Ex is estimated to be $30m - $50m  for a 1Mtp.a. or 2Mtp.a. plant

Cash operating costs are estimated at $400 oz which at a current AUD spot of $800 oz provides some very nice cash flow figures

NPV of project
Assumptions:
Resource = 730k oz's
Margin = Estimated to be $400/oz but use $300/oz to be safe
Cap Ex = $50m

730k oz's @ margin of $300oz = $220m less Cap Ex -$50m = $170m

Net to HLX = $170m x 49% = $80m = 64c HLX

Clearly alot of potential here and the most important factor that seperates HLX from other speccies is that a Proven Development company MEP are doing all the hard work to get the project going, so its only a matter of time.


Glenburgh 100% Gold, W.A.
 JORC 1.1Mt@3.1g/t = 110,000 Oz's Au, they're targeting a minimum 500k oz resource for a stand alone project

Lake Everard HLX 49% TOE (Toro) 51% Searching for uranium
S.A. part of Tunkillia area

Toro will be doing some drilling in Qtr 1 07 ie Jan - March

Yallen 30% Free Carried by API, Pilbara W.A.

This project is the main reason I'm updating my analysis,
I didn't realise who API were, API is 50% owned by the huge Aquila Resources and 50% Owned by some huge Multi Billion dollar US Steel firm Amci, they've been signing up Iron Ore deals in the Pilbara with the likes of Red Hill Iron (RHI) and Atlas Iron (AGO), 

They recently did some drilling on HLX's tennements which revealed a significant CID, Avg grade was 55% Fe ie not ideal  but thickness was at least 5m and was on avg only covered by 10m of top soil.

There is good potential here,


Summary
Tunkilia is a large gold project that will eventually be developed by MEP and may even be bought out by OXR, at worst its worth 25c to HLX at best 65c

Glenburgh is still early stages but the grades are interesting

Lake Everad Uranium exploration by Toro will provide Uranium Spec Interest

Yallen Iron Ore exploration will also add to the spec interest as Iron Ore is a very strong commodity, its interesting to note that RHI carries a mkt cap of $30m on its Iron Ore prospects, amny of which are JV's with the API group

In conclusion at 13c the company has a very undermanding Mkt Cap of $13m
The options represent extreme leverage because the *EXERCISE PRICE IS 14c* however are also risky given that there's only 2-3months left till expiry.

All in all I like HLX as it has 1 very good fundamental project being Tunkillia and exposure to 2 very spec projects being the Uranium and Iron Ore ones

Technically 12c should provide good support 

Enjoy!


----------



## gordon2007 (17 January 2007)

Newbie question again.  

That post of yours YT...looks very good and impressive for someone like me who is really new to this. However one of the big trading rules I keep reading about is don't buy a share that has no volume because then you can be stuck with it.

Would that not be the case with HLX since there is zero volume today?


----------



## gordon2007 (17 January 2007)

Haha..just as I wrote this there's some minimal volume now. Why would someone buy such small volumes though of a 13 cent share?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 January 2007)

gordon2007 said:
			
		

> Newbie question again.
> 
> That post of yours YT...looks very good and impressive for someone like me who is really new to this. However one of the big trading rules I keep reading about is don't buy a share that has no volume because then you can be stuck with it.
> 
> Would that not be the case with HLX since there is zero volume today?




Gordon,

all though I call myself "Young Trader" I'm really much more of a "Young short term investor"

I don't think this is a trading stock, but rather has excellent fundamentals as well as very good speculative appeal,

I would say it has support at 12c and there has been alot of accumulating going on as well, ie large 500k - 1M buy orders going up and gradually getting filled, ie see the 1M buyer at 12c, thats a $120k order,

If your looking for share price catalysts I'd watch for one of the following

1. Tunkillia Resource upgrade

2. Drilling commencing by Toro on Uranium areas

3. More drilling by API/AQA on Pilbara Iron Ore grounds

I also wouldn't be surprised to see HLX spin off its remaining U interests, ie the JV with TOE into a new entity as well as its Iron Ore Interests, considering that they spun out the Platnium interest into a new entity

Hope this helps, 

p.s. I'll have to update my analysis as I forgot to add that they hold 1.5M shares in Scimitar (SIM) as well as 750k shares in Crusader (CAS)


----------



## gordon2007 (17 January 2007)

Thanks YT...always a pleasure reading your posts. 

Btw...hope I'm not being a pain in the **** with all my questions. I just like to view things from all different angles and get as much information as possible.


----------



## toc_bat (17 January 2007)

gordon dont worry if your a pain in **** cos there are others here more painful than you, in particular im a pain in the !@#$,

to get back on to the topic, I am keen on this one too, particularly HLXO but as YT said up there, they expire relatively soon, so if nothing noteworthy happens with HLX they will just be worthless in that time and one may loose all ones cash


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 January 2007)

Its fine Gordon, I welcome it,

I'd also be very interested for some peeps to take a look at my figures for Tunkillia and give me there feed back, what I don't get is why oh why a gaint like OXR would take an option to buy a 25% stake in a project like this, I would have thought Tunkillia would need to be 10x as large to make it worth their while

I hope their current qtrly to be released gives as an update on the projects


----------



## noirua (17 January 2007)

HI EVERYONE, looking through the Helix purchase of Anglo Gold's 49% interest in Lake Everard, Tunkillia Project; I couldn't see any mention of Helix having to pay any royalties on production, perhaps thats mentioned somewhere and I missed it?

It's good to see Minotaur Exploration involved as a joint partner as they are held in high regard in the industry.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 January 2007)

Hey Noi,

HLX own 100% of Tunkillia, of which they have farmed out 51% to MEP  who are free carrying them and OXR has an option to buy a 25% interest in it, which makes me very curious.

As part of the deal they also farmed out 51% of Uranium rights to OXR/MEP spin off TOE 


HLX seems to have alot of support at 12c, 

So if we use that, at 12c Mkt Cap = $12m, they have $2m cash so EV = $10m

Now they have 50% of Tunkillia JORC ie 730koz'sx0.5 = 365koz's Au +  Glenburg's 110koz's Au
Total Attributable gold = 475koz's Au / EV of $10m = $20

*ie HLX's EV is $20 per Oz Gold*

The Tunkillia JORC as I have stated is 2 years old, MEP will upgrade it soon with 18months worth of drilling,

As I have stated I reckon they will easily double the JORC to 15Mt@2.5g/t=1.34Moz's

That would be an extra 600koz's Au gross, or an extra 300koz's Net to HLX, which if  we only attribute the current Gold/EV of $20oz should add $6m to HLX

I must admit I am surprised/dissapointed at the lack of comments/analysis/feedback from others,

Sadly as with all my picks, most will ignore it until it runs up 50-100% on volume


----------



## skegsi (20 January 2007)

Hi YT
I follow most of your threads. I just don't have any cash available at the moment, and have watched from the sidelines as many of your stocks climb. Very new to trading so don't have any analysis/feedback.
My question to you is whether you think there is any upside to purchasing the options for this company (currently .021) as opposed to the normal shares (currently .135). I think the exercise date for the options is end of March.
Cheers
Anyones opinions appreciated


----------



## dubiousinfo (20 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I must admit I am surprised/dissapointed at the lack of comments/analysis/feedback from others,
> 
> Sadly as with all my picks, most will ignore it until it runs up 50-100% on volume




Dont mistake silence for apathy, I have been with you on HLX since November.
Thx for the heads up on this one, i owe you a few now.    



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> what I don't get is why oh why a gaint like OXR would take an option to buy a 25% stake in a project like this, I would have thought Tunkillia would need to be 10x as large to make it worth their while




In 2004, OXR negotiated full ownership of Prominent Hill by way of a scheme of arrangement to takeover the old Minotaur Exploration (MNR) for a combination of cash & script.

The scheme allowed for OXR to have full ownership of Prominent Hill, but the remaining assetts of MNR were used to form a new company, the new Minotaur Exploration (MEP), which was made up of the non Prominent Hill assets, listed in early 2005 with OXR taking up a 10% holding. In addition there was a strategic alliance agreed between OXR and the new Minotaur Exploration (MEP).

Around April 2005, the new Minotaur (MEP) entered into the joint venture with HLX on the Tunkillia tenements to earn 51% by spending $5 Mil over 4 years. In addition, there was a further entitlement to earn an extra 24% (75% total) by MEP introducing OXR to the project under their strategic alliance and completing a prefeasabilty study on a minumum of at least 1 Mil oz of gold, or gold equivalent, in an additional 2 years.

OXR's option is not just for 24%, the split of the 75% between MEP & OXR is still to be confirmed as are the terms.

At the time of the MEP/HLX deal, OXR was much smaller with a SP  around 90c & a Mkt Cap of around $1Bil, (compared to its current SP of $2.90 & Mkt Cap of $4Bil) & was looking to expand. While the resouse at Tunkillia was only 750k oz, large areas of the tennement had never been drilled & I suspect that both MEP & OXR thought that it may hold much more with further drilling.

As MEP had only just listed and OXR already held 10%, it probably figured that if Tunkillia turned out to be big enough, it could fund the mine for a majority holding or just buy out MEP & HLX.

The strategic alliance between OXR & MEP is still in effect & OXR is currently funding MEP's drilling at Nonning (SA), Bulgunnia (SA) & Cormorant (QLD) & has an option to earn 75% at Cormorant. In addition, OXR now holds 11.2% of MEP after a share placement in June 2006.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 January 2007)

Hey thanks for the info dubious,

Out of curiousity is that from just research, or from an article or an ann? ? ? 


I've always thought that if OXR wanted into the project they would T/O HLX, vend the tunkilla gold assets to itself, give the Uranium assets to its spin off TOE and the rest of the exploration ie Gold Glenburgh, and Iron Ore in Pilbara to MEP to do further work on.

Skegsi, I can't give specific buy recommendations, 

With less than 3 months to go until expiry the options are very risky, but still offer extrmeme leverage given that the exercise price is 14c,

For example if HLX runs from current 13c - 20c = 54% return approx,

But the 2-3c options would be worth 6c = 200%-300% return

But then if the SP never gets above 14c the options will expire worthless

I hold alot of the options and a nice portion of the stock, 

I'll have a better idea once both HLX and MEP release their current Quarterly reports


Regards


----------



## Sean K (21 January 2007)

I've been watching this for some time, as per my previous posts, and have taken a little stake. 

My position has been more based on the chart, than the fundamentals that YT has so well explored. I have great faith in YTs analysis, but as a predominantly technical analysist, I like to see FA confirmed with TA and vice versa...they go hand in hand for me at the moment. When the planets line up in this regard, then I have more conviction in my trades.  

*Three month chart*: 

The 3 month chart is a period of consolidation between 12 and 14 cents and looks like a time when the market is looking and waiting for the next news. And, as part of a short term upward trend, the market is perhaps expecting that to be positive. A cup and handle appears here and seems quite bullish. So, the odds are for a continuation of the upward trend, IMO. A break below 12 cents will be negative. A break above 14 will be more bullish. Watch this zone.

*One year chart*:

The one year chart looks ok and there's definately a cup and handle there. But what is the trend? Support and resistance between 14 and 16 cents. 

*Two year chart*

Cup and handle still there but resistance moreso at 15 cents. 

*Three year chart*

Looks far more negative. Generally trending down, but could be classified as approaching a breakout. This is where I see the potential in the charts. 15 cents seems to be an important line to me and coincides with the downward trend line, means that if the stock breaks through here, then it may start an upward trend. This also coincides with important resistance lines in the one and two year charts.  

*Longer term*

20 cents is even more important, and if it starts moving towards here, we have a general upward trend instead of just recovery....

See charts below. 

Sorry they're out of order: 1 year, 2 year, 3 year, 3 month. 

Seems buying in the zone between 14 and 16 cents is a good time to get into this stock, if you believe in the fundamentals. Having a stop if it breaks down from this point seems logical, and running it up to 19 cents might be a good idea just before resistance at 20 cents.....  

As always, these are probabilities based on very basic TA. The market is an amazing beast and may not go with the TA probabilities, due to many factors outside of anyones control.

All the best.


----------



## dubiousinfo (22 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Hey thanks for the info dubious,
> 
> Out of curiousity is that from just research, or from an article or an ann? ? ?




YT
The info is from research.  Most of it can be confirmed from the announcements of the 3 companies over the last 3 years.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 January 2007)

Um ok, just looked at HLX depth   where did those buys come from?

Kennas what usually happens when a breakout occurs from a cup and handle? So if it breaks 14c what does that mean? ie is their a target price? ?

12c looks like very strong support, that order for 1m at 12c is still there, but 14c still has a few shares as resistance


I reckon those ann I've been talking about are coming out, there's no other explanation for it

Watching closely


----------



## constable (22 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Um ok, just looked at HLX depth   where did those buys come from?
> 
> Kennas what usually happens when a breakout occurs from a cup and handle? So if it breaks 14c what does that mean? ie is their a target price? ?
> 
> ...



bought into this at the open and dumped them on the sell side @ 13.5 didnt expect these to move today but was pleasantly suprised. Looks like 14c is a sitting duck!


----------



## Sean K (22 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Um ok, just looked at HLX depth   where did those buys come from?
> 
> Kennas what usually happens when a breakout occurs from a cup and handle? So if it breaks 14c what does that mean? ie is their a target price? ?
> 
> ...



Target is the depth of the cup, from break up, so around 20 cents. Maybe.


----------



## jasoni (22 January 2007)

14c has just been knocked out, lets hope it closes strong! Strong buying support at 12 - 12.5c.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Target is the depth of the cup, from break up, so around 20 cents. Maybe.




Thanks K, so 20c is an intial target once breakout occurs above 14c, I thought that as well based on the fact that it was the only real resistance level left after 14c,

I know that follow up drilling was planned by JV on the Pilbara Iron Ore grounds to firm up the buried channel Iron Ore

Also know that Toro completed a Uranium survey over the HLX JV grounds and drilling was planned 1st Qtr 07

Will have to wait and se what it is,

HLX's Qtrly should be out very shortly, all companies must release their Qtrly's by end of Jan


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 January 2007)

Attached is an image from Toro's survey in S.A.

HLX owns the Tunkillia and Yellabinna Tenemnets and TOE is earning a 51% interest in them by doing all the work

Is it just me or does the survey highlight Tunkillia and Yellabinna as the most prospective areas of the survey?

p.s. hope the upload worked


----------



## Sean K (22 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Thanks K, so 20c is an intial target once breakout occurs above 14c,



I would like to see it clear $0.145, and hold for a day or so above for confirmation, but by that time it might have run...

Those options did ok today.


----------



## Ants (22 January 2007)

HMMm,..........will it run


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 January 2007)

Does anyone have any views on those Uranium anomolies outlined by the Toro survey that I attached to my earlier post?


----------



## Sean K (22 January 2007)

Ants said:
			
		

> HMMm,..........will it run



Normally, when a stock breaks long term resistance it does. That's why people study breakouts so carefully. But not ALWAYS!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Normally, when a stock breaks long term resistance it does. That's why people study breakouts so carefully. But not ALWAYS!




Has it broken long term resistance though?

For once I am so eager to know whats driving the SP all of a sudden, the only real change thats occured in this company over the last qtr was

1. Back in Nov Toro finished its U survey which highlighted those very large U-targets

2. In Dec MEP finished another round of drilling on Tunkillia with assays due soon, along with a resource upgrade etc later on this Qtr

3. Out of nowhere Mid Dec HLX advised of an Iron discovery in Pilbara W.A. until then I didn't even know HLX had this project

It could be any of the above 3 driving the SP atm, insiders, accumulators, the suspense for once is getting to me, lol usually I'm the one telling people relax its just this or its just that.

I'll be checking the following Qtrly's for updates

- MEP on Tunkillia
- TOE on S.A. Uranium
- AQA on Iron Ore JV

and obviously HLX for all of the above


----------



## Sean K (22 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Has it broken long term resistance though?



No, it hasn't IMO.

I think a break through the short term resistance is over $0.145, medium term $0.15, and long term $0.20. It's clearer on the 3 yr weekly I posted above.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 January 2007)

Kennas, I think I speak for all when I say that is some amazing technical analysis you've put up there,

Didn't realise it at first as it was a busy day, but now that I am looking at it, its incredible,

Some very interesting charts, along with support resistance and pattern formations,

Its interesting that 14c is/was acting as resistance as HLX has 25m 14c opies, I bet if they were 15c opies, 15c would be acting as the resistance and not 14c,

Notice you've picked it for a possible breakout, will be watching to see if it does, is the crossing of the MACD significant in terms of breakouts?


----------



## Sean K (22 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Notice you've picked it for a possible breakout, will be watching to see if it does, is the crossing of the MACD significant in terms of breakouts?



MACD about to cross like this is more evidence that it's going to break UP, as opposed to anywhere else. It's a high probability trade to me. 

Having said that - **** happens, markets change overnight, blah, blah. If I was going to trade off this situation, I would definately have a stop in place if it didn't continue with the probable pattern, to reduce loss on an unlikely occurrance.

Will be interesting to see where it goes. 

(holding oppies (not many), so I hope UP!)


----------



## dj_420 (23 January 2007)

this does look to be a very undervalued stock based on a fundamental analysis. when toro starts drilling could give sp a boost. 

will wait and see what qtrly brings. this is very undervalued with its uranium play anyway.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 January 2007)

dj_420 said:
			
		

> this does look to be a very undervalued stock based on a fundamental analysis. when toro starts drilling could give sp a boost.
> 
> will wait and see what qtrly brings. this is very undervalued with its uranium play anyway.





Hey DJ, what did you think of the Uranium anamolies identified by Toro, its in a attachment in my post number 69, they look huge compared to Warrior etc 

Thoughts?


----------



## dj_420 (23 January 2007)

yes they are definately much larger than warrior tenement. show great potential. i think market has forgotten about HLX, they have some significant uranium interests and are around 1/3 of many uranium explorers who have little exp tenements.

in addition to this they have gold deposits. dont know why this one is so overlooked. perhaps qtrly can bring some light onto this stock.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 January 2007)

dj_420 said:
			
		

> yes they are definately much larger than warrior tenement. show great potential. i think market has forgotten about HLX, they have some significant uranium interests and are around 1/3 of many uranium explorers who have little exp tenements.
> 
> in addition to this they have gold deposits. dont know why this one is so overlooked. perhaps qtrly can bring some light onto this stock.





Thats exactly what I thought, 

Except I'd say they have a gold project which is funded to a decision to mine by MEP/OXR which is currently worth Net 64c to HLX, I have no doubt JORC will be upgraded

They have significant Uranium interests, again free carried exploration with TORO

And to top it off they have Iron Ore interests in Pilbara which from recent drilling have shown a buried CID avg 15m thick grading 57%Fe, again free carried by JV

Looks like Kennas was right with the breakout

I'm pretty sure that the huge 1M buyer at 12c dropped off the screen then came in and bought 600k from 14.5-15c at 10.45:40 and then another 400k at 15c at 10.51:50 of which 80k was left outstanding, thats very interesting as that 1M bid was waiting for a long time to get filled at 12c and didn't and was WILLIING TO PAY UPT TO 15c, that means *they paid an extra $30k to fill their order* Crazy!


----------



## exberliner1 (23 January 2007)

On the basis of today's action so far....I think we finally have our breakout in HLX - good for 20c+ based on previous posts...

EB


----------



## Sean K (23 January 2007)

I hope it's not just ASF buying this today.


----------



## exberliner1 (23 January 2007)

as YT said that 600k and 400k purchase was likely the 1mn raised...plento of other too....getting some interest on HC as well...

EB


----------



## Uncle Festivus (23 January 2007)

I dunno - 20% is good but looking for it to break 19.5c for confirmation


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> I hope it's not just ASF buying this today.





I doubt it,

There was a steady accumulation from 10c-12c, then back in Dec when Iron Ore results came out it soared from 12c to 15.5c

Somethings up, its has to be, too much volume, am wary it could just be traders based on breakout,


Funnily enough it seems HLX is getting alot of attention now, as usuall stock has had to run


----------



## dj_420 (23 January 2007)

well i did some research on HLX last night looked over charts (thanks kennas) and based on this bought on open this morning at 15 cents. 

potential is huge for this stock. ill post up chart shortly.


----------



## dj_420 (23 January 2007)

HLX chart for today.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 January 2007)

I just saw a 400k order buy at 17c, rest is waiting to be filled

Thats $70k


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I just saw a 400k order buy at 17c, rest is waiting to be filled
> 
> Thats $70k




The 400k got filled, as soon as it did, a 300k order popped up at 17c thats about $50k

These are big chomps


----------



## jasoni (23 January 2007)

Hi Y_T or maybe Kennas, because it closed high, are we to see another run tomorrow? I came in on this @13c a few weeks back..


----------



## mick2006 (23 January 2007)

Hi Guys that 400k at .17c was mine just re-positioning some recent profits from AEE,SMY,UMC,PNN.  I have liked the look of HLX for a while just needed to free up a few $$$$.  Should be an interesting couple of trading sessions, certainly has lots going for it with news expected on all 3 major projects especially Tunkillia Gold.  Major upside with the resource upgrade, like the fact they are free carried through the projects, means they don't need to capital raise because they are not burning cash but maintaining the upside that the exploration holds.


----------



## Sean K (23 January 2007)

jasoni said:
			
		

> Hi Y_T or maybe Kennas, because it closed high, are we to see another run tomorrow? I came in on this @13c a few weeks back..



Strong finishes on increased volume can lead to a strong open. If it had have finished at 16 or lower then I wouldn't be so enthusiastic. Overall, I'm not sure if todays action was predominantly day trading or longer term players. Sounds like HC had a few playing this and some ASF traders might have jumped on for short term, but there were some large parcels traded as YT identified. It did have a day like this in early Dec as well and then came off....


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 January 2007)

Geez Mick, you weren't gonna try and accumulate or anything just straight in! 

I'm no techie, so wait to see what Kennas reckons but I'm pretty sure that its now got support at 12c/14c/15c   and resistance at 20c after that its Blue Sky


100m shares + 25m 14c opies = 125m @ 16c = $20m so not very expensive given its projects

Be interesting to see how it performs over this week, and next especially since Qtrly is due out soon.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 January 2007)

I reckon company will get a speeding ticket


----------



## mick2006 (23 January 2007)

just wanted to get a parcel in this one straight up, like the news flow over the next couple of months, and I still have the intention of accumulating some more in any weakness.  Should stay firm over the coming week awaiting quarterly and depending on news could break out even further.


----------



## mick2006 (24 January 2007)

with gold up strongly in overnight trade (up $9.70) and the likely update on the Tunkillia Gold Project due shortly, might be some follow through buying in the morning not wanting to miss the boat.  With the gold price heading higher and likely resource increase it is a no-brainer that Tunkillia will be developed at some time, HLX free carried all the way to production should make for an interesting time as people jump all over this one.

Also the commencement of Uranium drilling this quarter will draw new investors to this one simply because they are associated with uranium.

Can't wait for the quarterly should shine some light on this one!!!


----------



## dubiousinfo (24 January 2007)

mick2006 said:
			
		

> With the gold price heading higher and likely resource increase it is a no-brainer that Tunkillia will be developed at some time, HLX free carried all the way to production should make for an interesting time as people jump all over this one.




My understanding of the JV is that HLX are only free carried to the end of the prefeasability study. After that they would need to contribute for the BFS and mine Cap Ex costs.

MEP have to spend $5mil to get their 51% share, plus they need to have prefeasability on a minimum of $1moz to get the next 24%.

Throwing some very rough (and conservative) numbers at this, assume the resource is increased to 1.2moz, gold at A$800/oz and production costs of A$450/oz, then we have a value of around $420mil, less say $60mil for BFS and CapEx, leaving $360mil. HLX 25% share is worth $90mil or 75c a share.

On top of this throw in all the other projects YT has listed in his earlier posts, a Mkt Cap of $20mil at a SP of 17c and HLX appears to me to have a lot of upside left in it.


----------



## mick2006 (24 January 2007)

continued off screen buying today, now willing to buy chunks at 17c and above, maybe someone has got wind of some positive announcements ahead. Some huge buy orders just in, 500k at 17.5c, looks like someone really wants in at these levels.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (24 January 2007)

500k buying at 17.5c = $87.5k order! 

Some big buys going up

Also Dubious, I'm pretty sure they did the JV in such a way that HLX can pay its share of costs out of profits, ie OXR/MEP fully fund the project with HLX's contribution being debt thats taken out of its profit share



			
				dubiousinfo said:
			
		

> My understanding of the JV is that HLX are only free carried to the end of the prefeasability study. After that they would need to contribute for the BFS and mine Cap Ex costs.
> 
> MEP have to spend $5mil to get their 51% share, plus they need to have prefeasability on a minimum of $1moz to get the next 24%.
> 
> ...


----------



## ezyTrader (24 January 2007)

What the?


> Time	Price	Volume	Value	Cond	Attrib	Buy XRef	Sell XRef
> *11:20:27	0.175	361,324	63,231.70	XT	F	*
> 11:20:27	0.18	20,000	3,600.00	XT	G
> 11:20:27	0.18	70,000	12,600.00		G
> ...



Can anybody figure this out?
in the same second, price range from 19 down to 17.5?


----------



## Dr Doom (24 January 2007)

Yes, no volume on the buy side with big market sell order. Someone's lost the vision  Waiting for ann.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (24 January 2007)

EZY that was a large 600k order that sold from 19c down to 17.5c

Theres been about 10 500k + buy orders

So a few 500k+ sell orders would seem logical,

Don't forget the stock has run from 12c to 19c on no news..... yet

I still can't get over the big buying that was happening last few days and in particular yesterday and today

As I've been saying we won't know for sure whats driving it until the Qtrly comes out


----------



## Dr Doom (24 January 2007)

600k market sell order?. Someone wanted to get out fast. Is that informed selling before the ann?.


----------



## dj_420 (24 January 2007)

the buyers have now filled the gaps which is a good sign. could be re-rating as IMO market has not valued HLX previously on its uranium interests, every other company on the ASX has run very hard on surface samples, granted tenements, company name changes, anything with a whiff of uranium.

perhaps people are beginning to realise the deposits that HLX holds and interests in others.

chart looked like breaking out anyway in last couple days, so i see this company as undervalued on fundamental analysis and tech wise is looking great.

600 k sell order, i wouldnt worry. right before last MTN ann someone dumped their holdings 50 k order at 1.80 so a lot of sellers can also be misinformed.

i like to think that just because some people have more money than others DOES NOT necessarily make them smarter or better traders.


----------



## ezyTrader (24 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> EZY that was a large 600k order that sold from 19c down to 17.5c
> 
> Theres been about 10 500k + buy orders
> 
> ...



Thanks, YT. 
Do you know when's the report due out? Next week?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (24 January 2007)

Dr Doom said:
			
		

> 600k market sell order?. Someone wanted to get out fast. Is that informed selling before the ann?.




I think your name says it all Dr


----------



## mick2006 (24 January 2007)

announcement out!!1


----------



## mick2006 (24 January 2007)

looks like hlx and joint venture partners are heading towards early iron ore development, this will lead to early cash flow.

Could be why people have been buying it up


----------



## llcede (24 January 2007)

ezyTrader said:
			
		

> Thanks, YT.
> Do you know when's the report due out? Next week?




IT is out now.


----------



## ALFguy (24 January 2007)

Particularly liked this statement:

"Our exposure to iron ore, gold and uranium commodities on our advanced projects, in addition to our ongoing project generation strategy securing zinc, copper and lead targets at Northampton and nickel targets on our West Pilbara tenements, sees the Company well placed for 2007 at a *current modest market capitalisation value*"


----------



## Dr Doom (24 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I think your name says it all Dr




Yes, an interesting exercise in psychology. 

The announcement was a real market mover.   

Now we can all get some sleep.   (Not at RBM though  )


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (24 January 2007)

Dr Doom said:
			
		

> Yes, an interesting exercise in psychology.
> 
> The announcement was a real market mover.
> 
> Now we can all get some sleep.




Here's a thought, find an undervalued resource stock, do alot of fundamental analysis on it and then please post up your findings on ASF, or as you said you can go back to sleep

Forgot to add my thoughts re Qtrly

- Tunkillia Well good to know the the JORC Upgrade is due out "shortly"

- Yalleen Iron Ore, didn't realise how quickly API was progressing with their work, more results due out soon from a diamond drill, as well as follow drilling soon

- Lake Everard, Toro will be drilling 2nd Qtr 07, I really find the anamolies interesting

- West Pilbara near Fox, looks like they want to follow up a Nickel target with surveys to happen soon

Tunkilla underwrites the SP imo, the rest is just a bonus


----------



## dj_420 (24 January 2007)

what was wrong with ann dr doom?

- great gold projects (upgrade coming)
- iron ore project moving towards development
- uranium exp targets
- nickel targets

IMO the ann has proved everything this company is, only waiting for resource upgrade for gold deposit now.

stated in ann, *modest market cap*


----------



## mick2006 (24 January 2007)

looks like they have identified some good uranium prospects with jv partner TORO ENERGY (TOE), a 25km strike with 5 drill targets with 200 holes to be drilled in each.  1000 holes over the next couple of months should add some interest for all those who want exposure to uranium.  On top of large gold resource and iron ore projects that seem to be on their way to be developed.


----------



## Dr Doom (24 January 2007)

Nothing wrong with the ann at all (in fact I liked it a lot). If your expectations of the share price rocketing through the roof were not met, then don't blame me. If you want to get worked up over something that basically said 'more of the same, still on track with our plans', then fair enough. That's all I'm saying. If the market HAD liked the ann AND thought HLX was a buy then why hasn't it bolted today?. The info's on the table, let's see where it ends up. Experience and/or maturity may help in at least hearing someone else's opinion or point of view, and will enhance your trading future.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (24 January 2007)

So 12c to 18c isn't considered a good gain? ?


Who wants the Share Price to bolt? not me

I'd much rather prefer consolidation around 16c given its run 50% in 2 days, before its next move up which once it breaks 20c I'm not sure where and the catalyst for this will IMO be the JORC upgrade at Tunkillia

Anyway company's fundamentals are there, what happens next is up to the market, so I'll just wait and see

Cheers D D

p.s. with a name like Doom, can you blame people for assuming your a tee bit pessimistic?


----------



## mick2006 (24 January 2007)

I think the market may be a bit stunned by the amount of information involved in the quarterly.  So many different projects going on at once, everyone is still trying to digest all the information.

Iron Ore Drilling Results Due
Gold Resource Calculation Due
Gold Soil Samples Awaited
Gold Drilling assays awaited
Uranium strike and targets identified
Iron Ore now heading towards production no one saw this coming

The next month could contain several major announcements, will certainly keep the investors interested!


----------



## Dr Doom (24 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> So 12c to 18c isn't considered a good gain? ?
> 
> 
> Who wants the Share Price to bolt? not me
> ...




YT, read my post again. I'm not dissing it at all. I never said 12-18c wasn't a good gain, did I?.   Never thought a user name would prejudice peoples psychology so much. How about - 'I think HLX is a screaming buy, after it consolidates a bit'. Extremely undervalued and should be a terrific earner in the next few months.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (24 January 2007)

Dr Doom said:
			
		

> YT, read my post again. I'm not dissing it at all. I never said 12-18c wasn't a good gain, did I?.   Never thought a user name would prejudice peoples psychology so much. How about - 'I think HLX is a screaming buy, after it consolidates a bit'. Extremely undervalued and should be a terrific earner in the next few months.





lol, no need for that,

Apologies if I misconstrued your post,

Lets leave it at that,

Friends?


----------



## Dr Doom (24 January 2007)

Never thought we were enemies, just an unfortunate (as it turns out) user name  (refers to Marc Faber actually & Swiss economics).

Yes ,please forgive me, I will never speculate on why someone is selling a parcel ever again;   get's me into too much trouble


----------



## mick2006 (24 January 2007)

I guess all eyes now turn to minotaur and their quarterly report, it will contain more information regarding the Tunkillia Gold Project, could contain the latest drill results or even the Holy Grail the Tunkillia Resource upgrade.  Reading the wording from HLX about the extra drilling results and the fact waste will be upgraded to mining material one could come to the conclusion that the upgrade could be large.


----------



## ezyTrader (24 January 2007)

and wait for more good news to come...


----------



## Sean K (24 January 2007)

Dr Doom said:
			
		

> Never thought we were enemies, just an unfortunate (as it turns out) user name  (refers to Marc Faber actually & Swiss economics).
> 
> Yes ,please forgive me, I will never speculate on why someone is selling a parcel ever again;   get's me into too much trouble



So nice for you two to kiss and make up.  :remybussi 

Two of the more objective and logical people out there!


----------



## Dr Doom (24 January 2007)

OOOH YUK he stuck his tongue in


----------



## moses (24 January 2007)

some lowlife just dumped at 16c


----------



## mick2006 (24 January 2007)

don't worry too much just gives us a little more time to top up with all the news that is to follow shortly not many are going to want to dump their holdings.


----------



## mick2006 (24 January 2007)

interesting ride today, seems somebody might have known about the release of the quarterly today as the volume spiked just before the announcement and fell away after it was released.

action packed report with news due across most projects due shortly.

will be looking to get back in with any weakness over the coming trading days.  I guess we need to keep eyes open for MEP quarterly and any news about Tunkillia.


----------



## mick2006 (25 January 2007)

with the updated resource statement for Tunkillia approaching and to be followed by a Scoping Study, from that point how long would it take to get to a decision to mine?

I know there are pre-feasability and feasability studies to be completed, but does anyone have a rough idea what time frame we are taking from now till decision to mine?


----------



## exberliner1 (25 January 2007)

mick it looks like it will take about 9 months for the same thing to hapen with THX and coppernicus ....9 months from decision to mine to actual start of mining ....although each mine is different...I would certainly expect it during the second half of 2007...

EB


----------



## dj_420 (25 January 2007)

sp retrace from last run. looks to be support around 14.5 - 15 cents and under that around 12 cents. retrace has not been sold down in large volume however, which is a good sign IMO. 

shows that holders are not just day trading. so we are just waiting for gold upgrade ann now. any ideas when that is coming?


----------



## mick2006 (25 January 2007)

Certainly good sign that retrace is with small volume only 300k compared with the 3 million plus recently.  I think we will know more about the Tunkillia Gold Upgrade when Minotaur releases their quarterly, it might not be contained in the quarterly but should give an indication of how close they are.


----------



## j4mesa (29 January 2007)

mick2006,

I believe you must have been stopped out from HLX if u put the tight stop loss......or are u still in?


----------



## mick2006 (29 January 2007)

I sold out when it surged from 17c to 19c last week and took a couple of thousand profit, just waiting till it settles down again to re-enter.  With the good news to follow shortly it shouldn't be down for long.  Just a matter of when the next upswing starts. Also don't believe in using stop losses, just make sure that I always have a couple of hundred k in reserve if needed.


----------



## thefisherman (29 January 2007)

Hi fellas, sitting on 400 helix at 10c, expecting this one to bolt soon, the fundamentals are excellent, and their asset base is huge, bounced of 14c today and have spoken to staff that say iron results out this week.


----------



## j4mesa (30 January 2007)

hmmm ....

see how it goes then on this weekend hope it is good.....


----------



## gordon2007 (30 January 2007)

thefisherman said:
			
		

> Hi fellas, sitting on 400 helix at 10c, expecting this one to bolt soon, the fundamentals are excellent, and their asset base is huge, bounced of 14c today and have spoken to staff that say iron results out this week.




You've bought 400 shares at .10 cents? Or $400? Either way seems a bit small .

Why is it going to "bolt"? How far do you expect this to bolt? Do you have anything to suggest it's going to bolt? Who did you speak to at the company?


----------



## Absolutely (30 January 2007)

he would really need this to "bolt" big time to just to get his brokerage back with only 400 shares - he he  

ah well - least he is optomistic


----------



## maverick11 (30 January 2007)

thefisherman said:
			
		

> Hi fellas, sitting on 400 helix at 10c, expecting this one to bolt soon, the fundamentals are excellent, and their asset base is huge, bounced of 14c today and have spoken to staff that say iron results out this week.




400 shares haha wtf!!  Lets hope they go to at least 25cps so you can at least break even after brokerage eh


----------



## SevenFX (30 January 2007)

Take it easy Guys, thefisherman is only new round and prob made a type.

He prob doesn't relalise that this could be seen as very positive SP thought, and should be given the chance to remidy this, b4 he is put on the defense.

Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## dj_420 (30 January 2007)

cant believe how undervalued this company is. some great projects in pipeline, will be great to see a resource upgrade for gold deposit and then also to see iron ore fast tracked to start development.

would like to see some additional iron drill results help start to put spotlight on this one.


----------



## thefisherman (30 January 2007)

400000 shares, thousand that is,


----------



## mick2006 (30 January 2007)

with the implosion of BDG and BMO people could do alot worse than park some funds in HLX as exposure to the junior gold sector.  We all know about Tunkillia being centre stage but also has exposure to iron ore, uranium, nickel.

Interesting to note Oxiana saying yesterday that they are on the lookout for more quality resources.  Should HLX and MEP prove a large resource at Tunkillia it could certainly draw the attention of OXR seeing the ties HLX already has with MEP and TOE.  Wouldn't take much for OXR to swallow HLX with a current market cap of $14.5 million.


----------



## dj_420 (30 January 2007)

sp has retraced from recent run. would like to see HLX hold the critical support level of 14 cents. a break of this support and i see downside at 12 cents. has however retraced on much smaller volume than we saw push it up.


----------



## mick2006 (30 January 2007)

interesting to see the decline in sp today although on small volume, minotaur is up 10% today in anticipation of the quarterly report.  Remember Minotaurs main focus at the moment is Tunkillia so we should get some news by close of business tomorrow when all the quarterlies must be submitted.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 January 2007)

mick2006 said:
			
		

> interesting to see the decline in sp today although on small volume, minotaur is up 10% today in anticipation of the quarterly report.  Remember Minotaurs main focus at the moment is Tunkillia so we should get some news by close of business tomorrow when all the quarterlies must be submitted.




Very interesting and very true,

The thing is most people wouldn't get the link,

But thats a good thing as we who "know" can reason the following

1. IF MEP's main focus is Tunkillia

2. MEP's SP is rising in anticipation of a good qtrly

3. Qtrly has to be released tomoz

= Its more probable than not that MEP is about release some good info on its primary focus


----------



## mick2006 (30 January 2007)

Looks like 14c is holding for the moment with a few buyers coming in when it breached that level, I guess people a realising they may only have a few hours left to grab some before MEP quarterly report that will be released by close of business tommorrow.

It may not contain the Tunkillia Resource Upgrade but I think it may contain drilling assays from the regional Tunkillia Drilling Program that was completed late last year.


----------



## mick2006 (30 January 2007)

Minotaur announcement now maybe the quarterly!!


----------



## mick2006 (30 January 2007)

Looks like MEP is stepping up Tunkillia they have said in the quaterly summary that the viability of a mining project is to be assessed.

Could it be that they have found the extra ounces required to start a mining operation?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 January 2007)

Some very interesting grades in recent drilling

Drilling, in the area tested, outlined a coherent oxide gold capping to the Tunkillia
mineralisation. Significant intercepts include:
• Above known bedrock mineralisation:
*LEAC141, 10m @ 4.2g/t Au from 57m (to EOH)*
LEAC145, 14m @ 2.4g/t Au from 49m
*LEAC148, 4m @ 5.3g/t Au from 42m*
LEAC151, 9m @ 2.4g/t Au from 49m
*LEAC159, 8m @ 4.8g/t Au from 50m
LEAC166, 5m @ 5.9g/t Au from 56m (to EOH)*
LEAC167, 13m @ 1.6g/t Au from 53m (to EOH)
LEAC168, 8m @ 2.7g/t Au from 55m (to EOH)
LEAC170, 11m @ 3.1g/t Au from 53m (to EOH)
LEAC171, 11m @ 2.7g/t Au from 50m (to EOH)
• Peripheral to known bedrock mineralisation:
*LEAC146, 5m @ 12.1g/t Au from 48m
LEAC163, 12m @ 15.8g/t Au from 52m (to EOH)*
LEAC165, 9m @ 1.7g/t Au from 55m (to EOH)
LEAC172, 9m @ 3.0g/t Au from 53m (to EOH)
Note: EOH (end of hole) refers to drilling that finished in mineralisation.


----------



## dj_420 (30 January 2007)

what are peoples opinions of this??

i thought it was good as resource is still open in a number of directions, in addition this was an area previously thought to have contained no significant mineralisation.

the drill results are around 50 metres deep on average and contain some quite significant averages of gold.

i thought depth was interesting as many gold companies produce up to several hundred metres underground.

a revised resource estimate would be great now.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 January 2007)

thefisherman said:
			
		

> have spoken to staff that say iron results out this week.




Would make sense,

I just took another look at their Qtrly 

See Page 7, I found the following

*"Additional in-fill drilling into Target 1, has been completed  with results to be released by API shortyl."*

Target 1 is that burried channel of Iron that they found in Dec where "All drill holes interescted variable thickness of mineralised pisolitic iron, up to 30 metres, overlain by approximately 10-12metres of "shingle" (read waste ore). The number, thickness and spread of the intersecpts returned are encouraging.

Well considering the JV jumped and completed In-Fill drilling which is much more time consuming than normal drilling as it requires alot more holes which are much closer etc in such a short period of time indicates that the "results must have been very encouraging"

In-fill drilling is what you do to get a JORC going


----------



## thefisherman (30 January 2007)

dont know if anyone remembers but helix were $4-00+ years ago-fact. there were less shares on issue but the market once considered Tunkilla huge..........spoke to director of helix and they reckon there is 1-200million tonnes of iron ore in the ground, at 50c royalty, that equates to 50-100million for the iron ore alone, add gold(excluding resource upgrade), add uranium== 50c-to $1 a share in my opinion. the shares have been down for along time, people taking tax loses etc, etc, but when they go they will go......last week was looking good but the good news didnt come out.....


----------



## thefisherman (30 January 2007)

is anyone following this one?


----------



## j4mesa (31 January 2007)

yes fisherman,

just checked the charts.......
yeah you are right and there is some spike on 2001 but then it goes down again.....hmmm research more  bout this company


----------



## thefisherman (31 January 2007)

unfortunatly the guys running the company have jv every project they have and appear to be sitting on their backsides not pushing the company, in the comfort zone, also there was alot of infighting in the company, where most people resigned. that caused the share price to plumet. they  could be talking  $5 billion+ iron ore project alone. the directors need a kick up the backside to get share price up......


----------



## dj_420 (31 January 2007)

yesterdays action saw a dragonfly doji to end trade. this is a good reversal indicator for retracements and downtrends.

it shows the sellers failed to close the stock on the low of the day and that buyers have pushed it back up well of the high indicating support has been found.

the important point to note here is that the bottom of the dragonfly doji has hit the point of 13.5 cents and then bounced, this was another area of support. 

the dragonfly doji requires a white candle today to confirm trend reversal.


----------



## toc_bat (31 January 2007)

dont they also need a kick up the bum for telling you that they will be releasing an iron ore related ann this week? doesnt that make you a little bit of an insider? granted they may have not told you whats in the ann, but still ...


----------



## thefisherman (31 January 2007)

they said last week-results, but as usual these things are delayed, waiting on jv partner, they are allowed to tell shareholders when they are expecting results, to do otherwise would be leaving shareholders in the dark. in my experience the results are allways delayed by weeks. more of the same i expect, but fast tracking development is a very good sign.


----------



## toc_bat (31 January 2007)

fair enough, but are they allowed to tell you this "spoke to director of helix and they reckon there is 1-200million tonnes of iron ore in the ground" just over the phone a few days or weeks before the market is officially notified? also 1-200 is a huge spread, not wanting to sound like a winger but have learnt to be a little more cautious,

thanks


----------



## thefisherman (31 January 2007)

always learnt to take what directors say with a pinch of salt, been burnt plenty of times by misleading directors, they nearly always talk it up, its their job, the market is being informed by telling shareholders what they think they know, its not inside trading, its called research on the shareholders part, if the directors told potential shareholders nothing why would they buy the shares, the result are almost guaranteed to be late, but they r coming.


----------



## toc_bat (31 January 2007)

ok it may not be obvious - im sure it is - but im a newbie! gasp. so i was under the impression that any price sensitive news or news which can be said to be advantageous to be privy to must not be divulged say on the phone to one particular investor but must be ann'd publicly. i reckon the bit about HLX having 200m of iron ore would very easily qualify for this category of news. 

or, correct me someone, insider trading is not about divulging news in public anns but about those having the unpublicized news NOT acting on it until it is public, so fisherman that means you are not allowed to buy or sell HLX shares from this point on , hahahaha,


----------



## thefisherman (31 January 2007)

u r not getting the point fool, anybody can ring them and ask for details on projects that r progressing, u r obviously a 'newbie', do ur home work.....and find something relevant to contribute....instead of making unsubstantiated allegations..........FOOL...........


----------



## toc_bat (31 January 2007)

ok thanks for the abuse, much appreciated, i was joking, i realise jokes dont come across very readily across these formats and emails etc, which is why added the "hahaha", edit: with my feeble joke i tried to elevate you to the lofty heights of an insider.

i still think tho that any company rep shouldnt divulge sensitive info to one person esp if it may have a dramatic bearing on price.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (31 January 2007)

I found this in AQA (API JV Iron Ore) Qtrly Page 10.

Diamond drilling has been finished, AQA have put the results in their Qtrly, now just a matter of time for HLX to release it.

*
The drilling confirms a mineralised
zone of 2.7km x 900m, up to 30m thick and grading
up to 60% Fe.*This could be alot bigger than I thought at first



WEST PILBARA – YALLEEN PROJECT
(API earning 70%)
During the Quarter, the Company announced the
discovery of a buried channel iron deposit on the
West Pilbara–Yalleen Iron Ore project located
approximately 50km east south-east of the Pilbara
township of Pannawonica.
*Subsequent to the earlier announcement a diamond
drill program was completed and comprised of 7
holes for a total of 103m. Diamond drill tails were
completed to infill the initial Barber drilling located
along the major axis of the Hoist EM anomaly.
Results returned from the diamond drill program
confirmed the thickness and high grade nature of the
channel iron. The drilling confirms a mineralised
zone of 2.7km x 900m, up to 30m thick and grading
up to 60% Fe.*
All drill holes intersected variable thickness of
mineralised pisolitic iron of up to 30m, overlain by
approximately 10-12m of “shingle” (gravel and
cobble sized unconsolidated clasts). The number,
thickness and spread of the intercepts returned are
encouraging.
Selected results returned are listed in Table 6.


Table 6: Selected Barber and diamond drill intercepts from the Yalleen Project
Hole ID From To Intercept Al2O3% SiO2
% P% S% LOI%
Yalleen
Barber Drill
YABA001 10 46 36m @ 58.42 % Fe 3.19 5.40 0.048 0.016 7.38
YABA004 14 25 11m @ 56.95 % Fe 4.52 5.71 0.043 0.011 7.92
YABA005 27 41 14m @ 57.38 % Fe 3.62 5.58 0.066 0.013 8.03
YABA006 13 28 15m @ 58.53 % Fe 3.48 4.31 0.144 0.023 7.76
YABA007 17 47 30m @ 60.47 % Fe 2.85 3.17 0.055 0.019 7.11
YABA009 9 21 12m @ 60.11 % Fe 2.82 4.00 0.051 0.015 6.81
*Diamond Drill
YADD019 12 40 28m @ 57.14 % Fe 3.69 5.95 0.050 0.019 8.02
YADD021 34 54.9 20.9m @ 59.36 % Fe 2.76 4.80 0.055 0.022 6.79*


----------



## thefisherman (31 January 2007)

just bought another 100 thou, after reading that, this could be huge for helix, as i have been saying, sitting on 500 thou, plus 200 thou options, thinking of buying more, got to be in it to win it...............


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (31 January 2007)

Ok about to give up an estimate for Iron Ore


The drilling confirms a mineralised
zone of 2.7km x 900m, up to 30m thick and grading
up to 60% Fe.

2700x900x30 = 73m Cubic Metres Ore

Now over at the YML thread gringokonyo and camaybay established that 1cubic metre ore = 4 tonnes

so 73m Cubic Metres = *292mt Ore grading say 58% Fe*  

I only just did the calcs then, omg it could be huge


----------



## dj_420 (31 January 2007)

yeah it looks great. i did the same calcs earlier and got a great suprise. if they fast track mine development this will be one of the emerging iron ore plays that the market will wake up to.

not many people know the relevance of this one, but slowly, slowly market will wake up.


----------



## marc1 (31 January 2007)

Thanks for all the T/A on this one Y/T.

Appreciate all the time and effort you dedicate to your trade.

In @ .145 today

cheers mate.


----------



## thefisherman (31 January 2007)

they r starting to RUN fellas, got to be in it to win it..........16-5c


----------



## constable (31 January 2007)

thefisherman said:
			
		

> they r starting to RUN fellas, got to be in it to win it..........16-5c



hehehe that was me !!!!!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (31 January 2007)

dj_420 said:
			
		

> yeah it looks great. i did the same calcs earlier and got a great suprise. if they fast track mine development this will be one of the emerging iron ore plays that the market will wake up to.
> 
> not many people know the relevance of this one, but slowly, slowly market will wake up.




I'm speechless because now HLX has 2 company making projects, both of which its free carried through to development by JV partners,

AQA/API has stated they will begin feasibility and development plans asap.


----------



## canny (31 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I'm speechless because now HLX has 2 company making projects, both of which its free carried through to development by JV partners,
> 
> AQA/API has stated they will begin feasibility and development plans asap




YT - The AQA Fe is huge - but actually we may find yet that the nes to send this into orbit comes from Toro.
That gives 3 major reasons to be in - the gold, the AQA 30% and the Toro Uranium, which may be the next ann.

Been looking extremely hot - and I don't think it can hold back for much longer. 
*
AND* Helix will very much want to get the oppies over the line and cashed in during March/ April - so expect them to pull out all stops!!


----------



## mick2006 (31 January 2007)

The fact that AQA have already started resource calculations for their iron ore tennements will only shine the spotlight on HLX even further, just looking at the potential of some of AQA projects including the JV with Helix it must make both companies takeover targets just based on the potential resources.

HLX could be a takeover target now for its Iron Ore or Gold potential.

Very exciting 2nd quarter ahead

Iron Ore Resource Statement
Tunkillia Resource Upgrade
Uranium Drilling with Toro

And don't forget what Canny previously posted they need the options converted to fund exploration so be prepared for some serioius self promotion to make sure the options are converted!!!


----------



## thefisherman (31 January 2007)

they're not releasing the info until next week.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 February 2007)

Golds over $650 oz,

Can only help Tunkillia  

Also re "results to be released next week" are you expecting a summary of what AQA put out, or a more detailed report, perhaps outlining a target deposit size etc etc? ? ?


----------



## thefisherman (1 February 2007)

spoke to directors, feel mislead, as usual, meetings with mep, and aqa next week, maybe release something then, leaving it up to shareholders to look up aqa results themselves and make their own judgement, overly cocky so maybe that is a very good sign, maybe, still a believer, options are looking better, not sure if they do have nearly 300m tonnes of iron ore because the thickness is not 30m or the way through. maybe they do,


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 February 2007)

thefisherman said:
			
		

> spoke to directors, feel mislead, as usual, meetings with mep, and aqa next week, maybe release something then, leaving it up to shareholders to look up aqa results themselves and make their own judgement, overly cocky so maybe that is a very good sign, maybe, still a believer, options are looking better, not sure if they do have nearly 300m tonnes of iron ore because the thickness is not 30m or the way through. maybe they do,




Thats silly, they can't expect people to look up AQA and make the link,

I reckon shareholders ie us should also call the company and ask questions re this Iron Ore porject, trust me if enough of us do it, they'll release an asx announcement about it,

Happened with NWE, shareholders called the company re Indian deal etc et, after a few days they released an asx release about it

I've already called them, got the same sorta feedback re its up to their JV partner etc etc

Results due soon etc


----------



## thefisherman (1 February 2007)

YT here is greg wheelers-directors- mobile, in adelaide, ring him and tell him you are not happy (like i did), 0414961122, snubed me off, like u said if enough of us do it, they will have to listen to us..........


----------



## dj_420 (1 February 2007)

are we allowed to send a query to ASX??

HLX have information which has been released via AQA yet have made no offical ann regarding those drill results. is this withholding information??

the directors of HLX cannot honestly expect people to make these connections. no one probably even makes the connection between TOE and HLX.

I will email ASX find out.


----------



## thefisherman (1 February 2007)

as a shareholder (top 20 i think), i urge every shareholder to ring greg wheeler on his mobile(0414961122), point out the fact they(directors) r with holding information, and ask him to resign as u r considering complaining to asx and (more importantly) asic, if the results r not released immediately. also shareholders r considering calling a SPECIAL meeting to remove the board, which we can.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 February 2007)

Guys calm down a little bit we don't want to go doing all that

Just ring and maybe ask when will the company release results etc


----------



## dj_420 (1 February 2007)

lol

i agree with yt, should just keep harassing directors, eventually they will get the idea


----------



## thefisherman (1 February 2007)

they will just snub u OFF, YT, complain bitterly and suggest criminal behaviour, bet u they r going to issue more shares under priced to their mates or jv partners and legit shareholders get stuffed, seen it happen 00's of times before when company genuinlly has something good, power to the people(shareholders), i am furious on this one because i bought more shares based on what they told me which has turned out to be incorrect.


----------



## mick2006 (1 February 2007)

A shareholder mutiny won't do any good for the company or the shareprice, I agree that someone should seek clarification from the ASX about HLX witholding information from the shareholders.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 February 2007)

Again I say no need to go overboard,

I for one will not bother with taking this any further, why? Because its silly and not in the best interests of everyone

Seen "A Beautiful Mind" with Russel Crowe?

Its call Game Theory/Nash Equilibrium

Trust me best result will be for a few curious NOT ANGRY! BUT CURIOUS AND CONFUSED SHAREHOLDERS TO CONTACT THE COMPANY AND SEEK CLARIFICATION

AGAIN I SAY CURIOUS AND NOT ANGRY!


----------



## marklar (1 February 2007)

Quoth their Corporate Governance document:

3. Company Code Of Conduct
As part of its commitment to recognising the legitimate interests of stakeholders, the Company has an established a Code of Conduct to guide compliance with legal and other obligations to legitimate stakeholders. These stakeholders include employees, clients, customers, government authorities, creditors and the community as whole. This Code includes the following.

_Responsibilities to Shareholders and the Financial Community Generally_

The Company complies with the spirit as well as the letter of all laws and regulations that govern shareholders’ rights. The Company has processes in place designed to ensure the truthful and factual presentation of the Company’s financial position and prepares and maintains its accounts fairly and accurately in accordance with the generally accepted accounting and financial reporting standards.

m.


----------



## mick2006 (1 February 2007)

Large buyer just came in 500k at 17c, are we set for an afternoon run?


----------



## dj_420 (1 February 2007)

hahaha

all this talk has done wonders for the sp, there is now one bid in at 17 cents on 388 k.

lol


----------



## moses (1 February 2007)

if 17c is the "buy on the rumour" price, what happens next?

12c?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 February 2007)

moses said:
			
		

> if 17c is the "buy on the rumour" price, what happens next?
> 
> 12c?




If so then it would be a huge buying opportunity, Mkt Cap vs NPV of Gold Project alone, then add possible NPV of a 290Mt@56%Fe Iron Ore Deposit as well as the TOE Uranium JV and you get a very very undervalued company

See I'm happy to buy because its not a matter of 'IF' with the gold project but rather when

I was lucky enough to get another 200k at 14c mon/tues 

But DYOR and decide


----------



## constable (1 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> If so then it would be a huge buying opportunity, Mkt Cap vs NPV of Gold Project alone, then add possible NPV of a 290Mt@56%Fe Iron Ore Deposit as well as the TOE Uranium JV and you get a very very undervalued company
> 
> See I'm happy to buy because its not a matter of 'IF' with the gold project but rather when
> 
> ...




Hi yt, just curious on your average on this stock?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 February 2007)

Not sure, probably 12c Have bought from say 9-14c

Holding 1M opies that cost avg 3c as well


----------



## moses (1 February 2007)

ta YT; I bought in at 12c, so its looking good for me anyway. I just missed out topping up at 14c so bought BYR instead, and thats looking good too.

I owe you thanks on both.


----------



## constable (1 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Not sure, probably 12c Have bought from say 9-14c
> 
> Holding 1M opies that cost avg 3c as well



Hmmm want to swap ?   
my av is 15.5 but have only bought in this week. Lots of interesting developments, dramas and speculation....what more could a shareholder want!


----------



## Duckman#72 (1 February 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> Hmmm want to swap ?
> my av is 15.5 but have only bought in this week. Lots of interesting developments, dramas and speculation....what more could a shareholder want!




Hi Constable - hope the missus is travelling well!!!

Don't feel bad about 15c..............I'm in at 18c!!!   Oh well - like you say - it's a fun share to watch on the ASF.  Took my JMS money and threw the dice again.

Duckman


----------



## toc_bat (2 February 2007)

thefisherman said:
			
		

> as a shareholder (top 20 i think), i urge every shareholder to ring greg wheeler on his mobile(0414961122), point out the fact they(directors) r with holding information, and ask him to resign as u r considering complaining to asx and (more importantly) asic, if the results r not released immediately. also shareholders r considering calling a SPECIAL meeting to remove the board, which we can.




you've certainly changed your tune

HLX is obviously a good buy, but i reckon the current price spike is just like it was in YML not long back, ie off this board and others like it, entertaining stuff

edit: last thing we all want is this co to suddenly get tangled up in asic dramas only to see investors panic selling it off and the options becoming worthless, esp since i own a huge 30,000 of them, hehaw


----------



## sydneysider (3 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> If so then it would be a huge buying opportunity, Mkt Cap vs NPV of Gold Project alone, then add possible NPV of a 290Mt@56%Fe Iron Ore Deposit as well as the TOE Uranium JV and you get a very very undervalued company
> 
> See I'm happy to buy because its not a matter of 'IF' with the gold project but rather when
> 
> ...




HLX quarterly was filled with a lot of very good stuff. I think the speculators have not yet realized that HLX is a holder of some of the better and large size leases in SA. Minatour is JV'd at Tunkilla where they will shortly upgrade the JORC gold resource inxs of 1,000,000 gold ounces PLUS they have started a regional exploration program and will shortly announce results. TORO JV has also identified 5 u targets in a 25 km long paleochannel near Tunkilla where they will in about 8 weeks start drilling 1,000 holes. All of this for about 18 cents and a market cap of around $17 million. Read the quarterly and be amazed at the "bargain basement" aspect of this stock. They are doing much better than the MOX's and UXA's and all of the other one shot Olympic Dam hopefuls. There is absolutely no u mania premium in this stock and it is on the verge of a major drill program that could have a very dramatic impact on the sp. Most of the u stocks are doing radiometrics and picking up rocks. How many of them are about to start 1,000 hole u drilling programs? and look at their valuations in many cases multiples of HLX.


----------



## speves (3 February 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> Hmmm want to swap ?
> my av is 15.5 but have only bought in this week. Lots of interesting developments, dramas and speculation....what more could a shareholder want!




It seems the charts are backing up the fundementals on this one.  I will be trying to get in next week if it's not already too late but am happy to swop some going nowhere 28c BMX for your 15.5c HLX.  One for one swop... a bargin!!   (for me) .


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 February 2007)

Any curious shareholders who made enquires re Iron Ore results get any answers yet?

If not keep the phone calls going


----------



## Uncle Festivus (5 February 2007)

hello all,
I would be interested too if anybody did get some info from calling up the company & getting some info, as would the ASX & ASIC I presume. Has anybody actually talked to any of the directors yet. I would expect they are bound legally not to disclose any market sensitive info before it is made public through an ASX announcement.

There is also a strange anomaly with the share price as it is still 17.5c. Why isn't it much higher?.


----------



## Absolutely (5 February 2007)

Festivus, this is indeed a suspicious anomoly.


----------



## constable (5 February 2007)

speves said:
			
		

> It seems the charts are backing up the fundementals on this one.  I will be trying to get in next week if it's not already too late but am happy to swop some going nowhere 28c BMX for your 15.5c HLX.  One for one swop... a bargin!!   (for me) .



Ive got a bmx already thanks


----------



## dj_420 (5 February 2007)

spoke with mick wilson (exploration manager). he stated that HLX is meeting with AQA this week. AQA sp has risen substantially since their qtrly, where as HLX has not.

i think a lot of people have not fullly digested the contents of that qtrly as we have:

- iron ore JV (if it is substantial deposit 100 - 200 million tonnes then AQA will definately want to fast track its development. that size resource will not just sit there.)

- gold JV (should see upgrade for tunkillia soon, as yt pointed out just the figures alone for this project put sp at 64 cents.)

- uranium JV with toro (drilling is yet to start, however there is huge tenement) in addition it has been pointed out that uranium explorers with little or no results (surface samples and the like) have market caps of 3 - 5 times what HLX is.

AND HLX MARKET CAP IS 17 million!!! crazy!

market is slowly catching on. IMO i would expect to see very little downside from here. depth has increased and someone is happily accumulating at 17.5 in this mornings trade.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 February 2007)

Uncle Festivus said:
			
		

> hello all,
> I would be interested too if anybody did get some info from calling up the company & getting some info, as would the ASX & ASIC I presume. Has anybody actually talked to any of the directors yet. I would expect they are bound legally not to disclose any market sensitive info before it is made public through an ASX announcement.




Uncle, 

The directors are not disclosing insider info or anything like that, if you are a shareholder and you read HLX's Qtrly, than as I was, you may be a little confused as to whats happening with the Iron Ore and Gold projects,

 ie I thought Gold upgrade was around the corner, and further Iron Ore work was way off, but the qtrly suggest otherwise,

So you are more than entitled to ring them up and query whether you have correctly understood the qtrly,

DJ I got the same response,


----------



## sydneysider (5 February 2007)

Hanging on the bid at 17.5 with few sellers. HLX is outrageously cheap at these levels.


----------



## marklar (5 February 2007)

sydneysider said:
			
		

> Hanging on the bid at 17.5 with few sellers. HLX is outrageously cheap at these levels.



It does look good for a top-up, maybe when my cheque from IAG's SPP turns up I'll grab some more...

m.


----------



## dj_420 (6 February 2007)

i dont know why this one hasnt broken out yet. based on fundamentals this price is insanely cheap.

- 2 - 300 mt of iron ore (30% free carried)
- 1 million ounce gold (25% free carried)
- JV Toro 25 km paleochannel uranium bearing (drilling should start on these targets in next month or so. toro have also stated that these are the better targets)

toro market cap 53 million, yet half of their tenements are in JV with HLX whose market cap is 17 million.

uranium exp companies that have a exp tenement or surface samples have market caps between 3 - 5 times what HLX is.

in addition to the iron ore, companies like TFE have around 15 million tonnes i believe and market cap of 37 million.

in comparison HLX/AQA may prove up 2 - 300 million tonnes. 



has anyone spoken to some broker type people who believe that this stock is grossly undervalued.


----------



## stoxclimber (6 February 2007)

well if the market realised the value in every stock you wouldnt be able to buy it cheap!


----------



## dj_420 (6 February 2007)

hahah to true. if the market was perfect then no-one would make any money as stocks would be valued exactly as they should be.

well ill just keep topping up at these levels! lol

just have to wait for market to come to us!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 February 2007)

dj_420 said:
			
		

> has anyone spoken to some broker type people who believe that this stock is grossly undervalued.




Yeah there was this guy, some *young * guy, called himself a *trader*, used to go on and on about this stock and how grossly undervalued it was, I wonder what happened to him  :


----------



## sydneysider (6 February 2007)

dj_420 said:
			
		

> i dont know why this one hasnt broken out yet. based on fundamentals this price is insanely cheap.
> 
> - 2 - 300 mt of iron ore (30% free carried)
> - 1 million ounce gold (25% free carried)
> ...




Opportunity to buy more. Tunkilla is not 25% but 49% to HLX on both the gold and gold copper targets and the seperate U deal with Toro. Minotaur has a very good presentation on their web-site about the Tunkilla gold play and lots of data on the deeper gold copper targets. A lot of folk do not realise that this drilling is on big targets and is about 150-200 kms due West of Olympic Dam and a shorter distance South of Prominent Hill.  

Toro has generate data on their various u targets in the Gawler Craton and the paleochannels and five radiometric targets are by far the biggest targets in Toro's tenement list (see their web-site). There are no other stocks in South Australia that literally value their U targets at a nil value.


----------



## dj_420 (7 February 2007)

although there is volume on market depth this one is very slow trading. i cant help but think that this had made some holders impatient and someone sold down holdings earlier to 16 cents.

cannot believe this one has been overlooked. we need some ann re iron ore to help market wake up.

has anyone tried calling company again re:

- gold upgrade
- iron ore drill results
- toro jv


----------



## happytown (7 February 2007)

This just posted from THE_ABYSS on the Uranium - raging bull thread:

"Reading the Toro Company overview released today they comment that they want to develop a producing mine and that the fastest method will probably be via acquisition (page 37). The $64 question is acquire who? Any thoughts?"

Will this douse the U enthusiasm expected from HLX/TOE JV? (at least in the short term)

And is this indicative of the possible dangers inherent in reliance on JV's as SP boosters - ie when the JV partner has, understandably their own interests at the fore (particularly as is the case it would appear with HLX - nice prospects but reliant on JV partners).

I don't hold HLX - yet.

cheers 

NB - I should mention that I have not read the "Toro company overview released today" referred to by THE_ABYSS above.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 February 2007)

Surprised no one else saw,

HLX Director bought 100k @ 17.5c

Good sign as this is near the peak of price, is he expecting good news, I know we are


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 February 2007)

No thoughts re Director buying yesterday???


----------



## deftfear (8 February 2007)

To me that would indicate that there is no immediate news on the horizon, possibly not good for the stock short term as if any news was released soon, that would be classed as insider trading wouldnt it?


----------



## TheAbyss (8 February 2007)

My finger is on the button ready to buy more as soon as the volume picks up YT. We all know the fundamentals look great.

A director jumping in at a premium says one of two things. Either he is very confident or not the sharpest knife in the drawer. My money is on the former.


----------



## j4mesa (8 February 2007)

Reminds me of the director of ZFX who also bought shares in ZFX..........

Either the news will be soon be ann or not, it seems to be a good news or else the director would not want to have an exposure to the share ,isn't it ?


----------



## happytown (8 February 2007)

That would be the director Gordon Dunbar, appointed as such, on the 18/07/06 and described in the company announcement of that day as, inter alia:

"... a consulting geologist with forty years experience in the Australian minerals industry managing project development, mineral exploration and evaluation programmes, mine geology, financial studies, production assessment and monitoring joint venture projects.

 Gordon’s experience includes exploration and mining geology roles at Kambalda with WMC, the evaluation of the Golden Grove base metal deposit in WA, the Chief Geologist at Rosebery Mine in Tasmania and management roles with BP Australia undertaking financial studies, monitoring the evaluation of the Olympic Dam deposit and as Exploration manager for BP Minerals.

...".

 Yesterday's announcement, so far as I am able to ascertain, is his first purchase of stock in the company, more than 6 months on as a director (and a director with all that experience) - he bought 100k shares - and now owns a grand total of 100k shares in the company.

 Most of you own more than that and I dare say he has more knowledge of the industry and the company in particular than all of us.

 Having said that and in spite of his small holding in the company I would agree that the timing, bearing in mind all that you have discussed about the future possibilities of this company, is the most interesting component of the announcement.

 The previous most recent change of director's interest notice was given on 07/12/06 by Greg Wheeler and described under the nature of change as:

 "On market trade during Corporate Governance “trading window” for Directors"

 HLX would appear to have a good regime in place regarding potential director trading in shares and perceived conflicts that may arise therefrom.

 I agree that HLX is potentially a very interesting little resource company which as yet I still do not have a commercial interest in.

 cheers


----------



## j4mesa (8 February 2007)

:   
or maybe Gordon Dunbar have read our discussion forum and decided to buy some share in his own company.....kiddin
:


----------



## Basilisk (8 February 2007)

Wow, some bigspender just bought *14* shares at .175.


----------



## marc1 (8 February 2007)

Basilisk said:
			
		

> Wow, some bigspender just bought *14* shares at .175.



Mabye 14 is there lucky mumber!!!!!!

Balanced and infomative good post Happytown.
cheers marc


----------



## wanty (8 February 2007)

I certainly noticed the first on market purchase of hlx shares by this director,also thought it mighty significant the timing of the first purchase.Easy money for this bloke too in my opinion.

Cant wait for the massive re rating of this monster to occur.


----------



## dj_420 (8 February 2007)

ok i see a number of things from this chart.

originally we had a trading channel from 12 - 14.5 cents. this was followed by breakout on volume to break into a higher trading channel.

resistance from this breakout has been found at 18 - 19 cents. the breakout to this higher level has seen the new support of 14.5 cents tested twice and held. 

now at these new levels i would like to see the sp close above 17 cents and form some support around here.

to breakout higher again we need a break above 18 cents and to close above 18 cents on a number of occasions before clearing the final level of resistance of around 20 cents.

this could be achieved by any number of pending ann for HLX

- tunkillia gold upgrade
- iron ore drill results
- jv with toro start drilling




sorry mistake on chart, the old support should be pointing to 12 cents.

cheers


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 February 2007)

I always use past performance as a possible guide for the future,

On 7th Dec 06 ann came out director bought 274,000 shares on 6th Dec 06, 


On the 11th Dec 06 ann came out about the Discovery of Iron Ore Channel

*Thats 3 TRADING DAYS LATER*

So given that and the fact that they just met with MEP and the fact that Director paid near peak ie 17.5c, didn't try and get it at 16c or 16.5c I'd say expect an update soon

I reckon By next Friday ie 5 days AT THE LATEST

Thats my call


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 February 2007)

What do others think re my thoughts Director buying?


Also I'm looking at KAL's performance today, the mkt is lapping that potential valuation given to the Noresman project yet its only 

29Mt@1.3g/t Au = 1.2Moz's Au and thats spread over 4 deposits, its not as shallow and funding will be a major issue!

Kal has 105m shares + 50m 20c options + 10m unlisted options and it has the above gold project and management who were willing to sell their substantive Uranium Portfolio to BYR for next to nothing!

HLX has a smaller share
A similar style gold project which is shallower and thus easier to mine, a much higher grade being nearly 2x thus more profitable and with the revised JORC Yet to come will be of either similar or larger size anda GUARANTEED FUNDING ROUTE VIA MEP DEVELOPING THE PROJECT

And then there's the Iron Ore

And not to forget the Uranium


----------



## sydneysider (8 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> What do others think re my thoughts Director buying?
> 
> 
> Also I'm looking at KAL's performance today, the mkt is lapping that potential valuation given to the Noresman project yet its only
> ...




There are 70,000 left at 17.5 cents


----------



## dj_420 (8 February 2007)

i agree yt, crazy!

more bids building. i dont know how lid can be kept on this long, BUT the longer we consolidate the better base of support we build around this level.


----------



## constable (8 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Surprised no one else saw,
> 
> HLX Director bought 100k @ 17.5c
> 
> Good sign as this is near the peak of price, is he expecting good news, I know we are



$17500 is probably not a big deal to this director and only god knows his motives for buying!!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 February 2007)

Thought it was about time for an update on assesment given recent changes


*HLX *  
*Share structure*
100m shares + 25m 14c  31/3/07 opeis,

15c Mkt Cap = $18.75m
20c = $25m
25c = $32m
30c = $37m
35c = $44m

*Projects*

*Tunkillia * Gold, HLX is 49% Free Carried by MEP, OXR has taken an option to earn 25% as well, if the project stakes up OXR have expressed their desire to purchase it outright as with Prominent Hill

This is the jewel in the crown, 
*
JORC stands at 10.5Mt@2.2g/t = 730k oz's Au*
However this is a 18month old JORC that HLX outlined, MEP has been drilling away for the past 12-18months and a new JORC is due out soon, the new JORC will probably be 15Mt@2.5g/t = 1.34 Million oz's Gold

Cap Ex is estimated to be $30m - $50m  for a 1Mtp.a. or 2Mtp.a. plant

Cash operating costs are estimated at $400 oz which at a current AUD spot of $800 oz provides some very nice cash flow figures
*
NPV of project*
Assumptions:
Resource = 730k oz's
Margin = Estimated to be $400/oz but use $300/oz to be safe
Cap Ex = $50m

730k oz's @ margin of $300oz = $220m less Cap Ex -$50m = $170m
*
Net to HLX = $170m x 49% = $80m = 64c HLX*

Clearly alot of potential here and the most important factor that seperates HLX from other speccies is that a Proven Development company MEP are doing all the hard work to get the project going, thus funding is not going to be an issue, also as OXR has a back door option to buy into the project it spices things up a little. so its only a matter of time.
*
EXPECTING JORC UPGRADE WITHIN 2 MONTHS (expecting 75% increase to resource)*

*Glenburgh * 100% Gold, W.A.
 JORC 1.1Mt@3.1g/t = 110,000 Oz's Au, they're targeting a minimum 500k oz resource for a stand alone project

*Lake Everard* HLX 49% TOE (Toro) 51% Searching for uranium
S.A. part of Tunkillia area
*
Recent surveys by Toro Outlined several huge anamolies, they will be drill tested by a massice 1000 Hole Campaign in March/April*


*
Yallen *  30% Free Carried by API, Pilbara W.A.

The drilling confirms a mineralised
zone of 2.7km x 900m, up to 30m thick and grading
up to 60% Fe.

2700x900x30 = 73m Cubic Metres Ore

Now over at the YML thread gringokonyo and camaybay established that 1cubic metre ore = 4 tonnes

73m Cubic Metres = *292mt Ore grading say 58% Fe  *  


*
Expect an update within the next 1 month as diamond drilling has been completed and results released by AQA but not HLX*

*Summary*
This truly is one of the last few undiscovered GEM's, previously only Tunkilia provided true fundamental value, but now we can add Yalleen to the list as AQA/API JV are determined to get into production ASAP and will fully fund development if need be.

The U grounds around Tunkilia provide HUGE SPEC UPSIDE!

Another JMS in the making, just a matter of time.


----------



## scsl (8 February 2007)

I’ve been following this thread lately and from the (mostly) positive posts, it really feels as though the sp is about to rise very strong and fast anytime now. I’m not saying that the opinions of those contributing to this thread are similar to the other investors/traders of HLX, but from what’s been said, I think there’s no denying that at current prices, people have a great opportunity here. 

I don’t hold HLX but I think I will very soon. I know that we must do our own research etc etc but there are a few posters in this thread that I consider to be very credible and am always eager to read what they have to say. I even feel like helping out this thread by calling and asking the director, as a ‘curious’ investor, several questions, in the hope of adding more pressure to releasing an announcement.   

Another thing, has anyone thought of sending in an email to David Haselhurst, the renowned ‘Speculator’, who’s column features in The Bulletin? I say this because he is all for readers sending analysis and reasons to buy a stock into him, in the hope of investing in ‘undervalued small companies that are completely off the radar screens of big stockbrokers and professional investors’. I’m not suggesting a whole bunch of you barrage his inbox with ‘please add HLX to your Portfolio asap’ etc, but perhaps one of you could organise to write up a serious, in-depth analysis of HLX. I’d be more than happy to get his email for whoever is interested. But I strongly recommend it, as a way of letting a huge audience aware of HLX’s potential.

This week, David added Admerex (ADL) to his Portfolio, and the ADL sp has risen 81% in the past three days! All this thanks to a reader (and share analyst) that sent in a well written analysis of the company, including a net asset backing price – which showed the company to be more than 50% undervalued. Which makes me think, there are a lot of you who think HLX is easily more than 50% undervalued. So I think that if one of you can build a strong enough case, David will have a serious look at HLX. 

Cheers,
scsl


----------



## ned1 (9 February 2007)

Hi all

I bought into this one yesterday.

I also baught some options at .037c yesterday, looked to good not to buy.

I am pretty new to options. I notice that they expire on the 31 March 07. How do I take up the options, and how long does it take? 

Love the analysis Young_Trader.

Regards

Ned


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 February 2007)

Alot of options got bought this morning, looks like someone wants them opies!


SCSL I tried to email David @ Bulletin twice and both times my email didn't go through,

If you want to get me his email address I'd love to forward him my analysis, on HLX

Cheers


----------



## dj_420 (9 February 2007)

HLX Technical Analysis

Long Term

HLX began a long-term downtrend in 2002. During 2002 – 2003 the share price trended sideways and made an attempt to break the trend. In the beginning of 2004 the share price resumed its downtrend until 2007 when the share price crossed the long-term downtrend. 

Here a number of technical indicators point to the long-term trend reversal. From November 2006 the volume has picked up significantly. During the month of October the MACD crossed over as well as simple moving average (indicative of trend reversal) and well as the slow stochastic indicated that the stock had been oversold.

For confirmation of the long-term downtrend to be broken I would like to see the share price break 20-cent barrier and form a new base of support there. The stock has historically had resistance around this area.

In the long-term chart I believe there are three significant areas for the share price to breach. These three areas show the upwards potential for the share price. These are areas that the share price will encounter resistance. The areas are 20-cents, 30-cents and 40-cent areas.


----------



## dj_420 (9 February 2007)

Medium term

On the yearly chart we see that HLX has been in a medium term downtrend since April 2006. Mid June there was an attempt to break the downtrend that failed to break and continued its trend until Oct 2006. 

Oct 2006 showed us some great technical indicators of a trend reversal. One day in particular (noted by red arrow) saw a significant rise in price, which broke the downtrending trend line. In addition to this the MACD crossed over which is also an indicator of trend reversals. The 21-day SMA line was also crossed. The slow stochastic was also indicating that the stock had been oversold. 

The stock then confirmed the trend reversal and resumed its uptrend. This reversal came about from both a technical and fundamental perspective. Fundamentally the company was making large grounds on development of its projects. On a technical analysis we saw a number of technical indicators which when combined indicate a trend reversal.

I see the medium term resistance level at 20 cents, which was the yearly high and was the point when the stock began its medium term downtrend in April 2006.


----------



## dj_420 (9 February 2007)

Short Term 

On the short-term chart it shows a number of things. Firstly when the medium term down trend was broken the share price was hitting resistance at 12 cents. There was a number of larger volume days followed by a large white candle which broke that resistance and pushed the share price into a higher trading channel of 12 – 14.5 cents.

The share price then trended within this new trading channel until 24th January when large volumes again broke the 14.5 cents resistance and pushed into a higher trading range. It is at this point the share price has encountered resistance around 18 and 19 cents mark. The share price has made five attempts at breaking 18-cent barrier but has failed to close above these areas.

The share price has showed some support around the 17-cent mark but I would like to see the share price close above this region for a few more days to start building support. From here the share price can gather strength and break the all-important 18-cent and then 20-cent mark (which from charts has been a long term and medium term resistance area).

Short term downside risk I put support levels at 14.5 and 12-cent areas. Volume has also stayed up following the recent breakout from 14.5-cent region. 

MACD and 21 day SMA both crossed around 22nd – 24th January indicating upward trends were resuming. Share price retraced following breakout however strong support was found indicated by dragonfly doji and share price was pushed back up to current levels again.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 February 2007)

Some truly excellent Tech analysis there DJ,

I'd say when/if we email David it should be a group effort, I'll send my Fundamanetal Analysis along with others who feel they can add to it, then the techies like DJ and Kennas can send their Tech views through

Again DJ thanks for the work


----------



## Sean K (9 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Some truly excellent Tech analysis there DJ,
> 
> I'd say when/if we email David it should be a group effort, I'll send my Fundamanetal Analysis along with others who feel they can add to it, then the techies like DJ and Kennas can send their Tech views through
> 
> Again DJ thanks for the work



Sorry YT, too much tequila still to be drunken.... :bier:   LOL

And, great work DJ. Looks like I can I hang up my charting boots now...


----------



## dj_420 (9 February 2007)

lol kennas

im just keeping the charts warm for when you get back


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 February 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Sorry YT, too much tequila still to be drunken.... :bier:   LOL
> 
> And, great work DJ. Looks like I can I hang up my charting boots now...




Hey its K man! 

How ya been, drinking well I see   


DJ recieved, will put it to good use

SCSL Davids email please 

Time for the mkt to realise HLX's potential


----------



## j4mesa (9 February 2007)

Forgive me for my stupid question:

If HLX is trading below 20c, why would people bother to buy their oppies for 20c?
Would not it be more expensive, say by the time it expired 31 March 2007 and the price is still below 20c?


----------



## dj_420 (9 February 2007)

14 cent strike price j4mesa.


----------



## j4mesa (9 February 2007)

icic......

Thank u for ur info dj.....I have very limited knowledge about oppies.
How do you get the info of strike price ?


----------



## dj_420 (9 February 2007)

its on the qtrly where they list the number of shares on issue and options, will have the strike price of options on there.

so strike = 14 cents plus premium paid 4 cents means that the sp has to get above 18 cents to be in the money.


----------



## Trend Trader (9 February 2007)

Hello holders,
Just found this site, and I look forward to seeing HLX move higher over the next week or two. Bought in on Monday after watching the consolidation happening around 17c. 

Good work on your charts dj_420  

I am also seeing an ascending triangle develop after Wednesday's drop off. Not able to post my charts as they are slightly too big, I will see if I can change the format a little.

Good Luck holders


----------



## Trend Trader (9 February 2007)

My post from another site.

Director buying 100,000 at 17.5c, definately a good sign.  
I thought I would place in a chart, as it is showing some very positive signs for movement.

The drop down on Wednesday has now helped in forming more of a triangle pattern, giving the uptrend 3 touches, plus the start point, while the 18c resistance has failed 5 times to break or close above. That day also saw HLX bounce off a previous downtrend which helps confirm the previous breakout at 14.5c. 
A possible drop to 15c may occur, green trend, but HLX appears to be maintaining a level of momentum above this line.

Yesterday saw the price close back above the 5 day ema showing signs of a possible move. The stochastic, & MACD are begining to turn, again adding strength to the current price.

Price action may not see it break today, alot of resistance at 18/20c and Friday's aren't always a good day for strong movement. But it is getting close to "zero point" where a breakout will happen, up or down.

Today's action, is again showing signs of consolidating with buyers stepping up to purchase. 

Good Luck all


----------



## Accaeric (9 February 2007)

LIFT OFF


----------



## constable (9 February 2007)

looks like the public awareness programs working   18c got taken out!!


----------



## mick2006 (9 February 2007)

looks like we could be on the move 18c taken out, hopefully it may run a little into the close. We must be due for an announcement soon with meetings with both MEP and AQA this week, surely good news is not far away!!


----------



## ALFguy (9 February 2007)

Was nice to see, but is anyone considering that 400k bid at 17.5 may be pumping it?

I'd be watching that before jumping in


----------



## Trend Trader (9 February 2007)

Looking like HLX is moving into the resistance zone. If it can close above 18c then I would be expecting a complete breakout into the 20's some time next week......

Or today if it wants to.


----------



## Trend Trader (9 February 2007)

I agree ALFguy to watch the bidder, as he came in shortly before 18c was taken out. But about 400k was taken at 18c anyway so I would be cautious on bidding up to high, and try and take out sellers below 19c.

19c clears and it may be a goer.


----------



## mick2006 (9 February 2007)

300k bid at 18.5c, it might be a matter of time before it hits 19c and heads on to 20c.  Look at TRF today announces a 44 million tonnes iron ore reserve and goes beserk.  HLX is potentially sitting on 80-90 million tonnes, imagine what would happen when the JORC resource is released.


----------



## Accaeric (9 February 2007)

option price is lagging 1 cent, there is abnormal profit


----------



## mick2006 (9 February 2007)

19c gone, building for a run at 20c wouldn't rule it out before the end of today, I would be thinking an announcement will come early next week.


----------



## Trend Trader (9 February 2007)

Touched 20c, big move today, presents a good setup now for next week. Hoping for a close above 19c.


----------



## Accaeric (9 February 2007)

30c, 40c, not 2 far away


----------



## dj_420 (9 February 2007)

well those are the critical levels!

20 cents, 30 then 40. 

once we break 20 cents that is great as it is the medium term resistance, above here would provide a great break and run.


----------



## scsl (9 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Alot of options got bought this morning, looks like someone wants them opies!
> 
> 
> SCSL I tried to email David @ Bulletin twice and both times my email didn't go through,
> ...



bulletin@acpmagazines.com.au

I spoke to the guy that will forward your email straight to David. I got told that David doesn't do direct calls or even direct emails - hence his direct email not being quoted on his column.

Thanks for taking it on YT!


----------



## mick2006 (9 February 2007)

just having a look at the run up of TRF over the last couple of days before the announcement today, it looked like people had some inside info and got in before today. Feels very similar today with HLX, my bet would be news very early next week, so if you want in before then you have today to do so.

Remember DYOR


----------



## noobs (9 February 2007)

All aboard YT's train. I do believe YT should start charging for his services although a have a feeling that he knows his public analysis is also in his best interest. YT I commend you on your fundies and your smarts.


----------



## stoxclimber (9 February 2007)

great day
look out for arbitrage opportunities with HLXO and HLX...atm theres no time value factored into HLXO's price


----------



## mick2006 (9 February 2007)

another director just bought 350k, good news must not be far away!!!


----------



## jtb (9 February 2007)

noobs said:
			
		

> All aboard YT's train. I do believe YT should start charging for his services although a have a feeling that he knows his public analysis is also in his best interest. YT I commend you on your fundies and your smarts.




I imagine the X million oppies he picked up for 1c will ease the pain  :


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 February 2007)

mick2006 said:
			
		

> another director just bought 350k, good news must not be far away!!!





Directors only buy for one reason as I keep saying,


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 February 2007)

Have sent David at the Speculator an email

Lets wait and see what he thinks


----------



## happytown (9 February 2007)

Very interesting now that 2 have bought a day apart.
And today's announcement is regarding the director whom you previously posted bought a mere 3 days before the prior AQA Fe announcement.

cheers


----------



## stoxclimber (9 February 2007)

Arbitrage atm on the options

how can I exercise HLXO with comsec?


----------



## dj_420 (9 February 2007)

great news is that HLX has broken the 20 cent resistance level and closed above it. this is the break of short and medium term resistance and marks the first level for long term upward potential.

see charts posted this morning for analysis.


----------



## mick2006 (9 February 2007)

hope all hlx holders have a good weekend after todays nice pressie.  Hopefully the U.S markets stay firm and we should see a positive start on Monday when people have had the weekend to catch onto the HLX story.

Once again have a great weekend boys and girls


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 February 2007)

dj_420 said:
			
		

> great news is that HLX has broken the 20 cent resistance level and closed above it. this is the break of short and medium term resistance and marks the first level for long term upward potential.
> 
> see charts posted this morning for analysis.





I THINK THAT TODAY WAS HUGE AND CAN'T BE UNDERSTATED AS ITS FINALLY BROKEN AND CLOSED ABOVE THE ALL IMPORTANT 20C LEVEL ON HIGH VOLUME FOR HLX!


DJ an updated chart would be greatly appreciated when you get a chance,



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I always use past performance as a possible guide for the future,
> 
> On 7th Dec 06 ann came out director bought 274,000 shares on 6th Dec 06,
> 
> ...



*
Remember my call ann by next Friday AT THE LATEST!*


----------



## speves (9 February 2007)

I'll post this while your waiting for DJ to respond YT as part payment. (I owe you for the 100K HLX I bought at 15c on your advice).      Beers to follow!!


----------



## marklar (9 February 2007)

I'd like to add my voice to the chorus of thanks for the heads-up on this stock & the brilliant analysis.  I topped up again this morning, buggered off to the cricket and was a little disappointed that the Aussies lost... now I've got something to smile about again.

m.


----------



## sydneysider (10 February 2007)

marklar said:
			
		

> I'd like to add my voice to the chorus of thanks for the heads-up on this stock & the brilliant analysis.  I topped up again this morning, buggered off to the cricket and was a little disappointed that the Aussies lost... now I've got something to smile about again.
> 
> m.




Am up to my armpits in this one. We should all do very well as the stock has gone vertical and is still dirt cheap with a market cap of around $20 million. Good luck to all the longs


----------



## exberliner1 (10 February 2007)

I posted this on HC as well.....makes nice reading.....

____________________________________________

Etrade has a feature that shows the amount of shares bought at each price level during the day.....for those of you who haven't seen this the following is the amount of shares bought at each level today...

Total traded in HLX 4,374,054

17 : 84,114 - 3 trades
17.5 : 349,486 - 10 trades
18 : 473,700 - 11 trades
18.5 : 319,250 - 7 trades
19 : 566,995 - 13 trades
19.5 : 438,678 - 7 trades
20 : 752,750 - 21 trades
20.5 : 263,509 - 13 trades
21 : 838,780 - 34 trades
21.5 : 221,427 - 9 trades
22 : 100,000 - 2 trades

At the close

Bids : 3.7mn
Asks :475k

Out of today's total 2.5mn was traded in the last hour (above 20c mainly).

Increased volume and steady buying above 20c...let's face it above 20c was considered blue sky...

Is that a beakout......I think so...and will it continue on Monday.....again I think so.

3.5 : 1 leverage on the oppies atm as well

DYOR....I do

EB
______________________________________________

2 mn shares bought above 20c in the last hour....

I have bought lots of oppies in the 3s, 4s and even some yesterday at 6.....as taking a six week (time to maturity) I expect HLX to be much higher than it is now which will gives me great leverage admittedly at increased risk  although lets face it....there is almost no risk holding HLX at these levels.

Have a good weekend fellow HLX holders.

EB


----------



## mick2006 (10 February 2007)

Several of important things came out of Fridays trading:

1. Good signs to see that 2 directors bought shares this week, which is a sign of their confidence in the company, and also some good news is not far away.

2. There was 3.975 million shares traded at or above the previous resistance at 18c yesterday.  This is a sign that HLX was on more traders watchlists than previously thought and they jumped in on the sign of the breakout or the closeness of an announcement.

3. The price of Gold is certainly on an upward course with one of the Fed Governers speaking of his concern about inflation and the fact he believes interest rates need to be higher.  Gold being seen as a hedge against inflation.  With the Tunkillia resource upgrade due shortly any forward move will be a positive for HLX.

4. The markets willingness to buy up big any junior that announces a decent Iron Ore Resource at the moment, TRF was a great example.  Imagine what will happen when AQA and HLX have their JORC resource.


Also there is the awaited announcement of the Uranium JV drilling with TORO, when people realise that HLX has a large Uranium landholding watch the Uranium junkies climb aboar.

All in All not a bad time to be involved in HLX.



Remember DYOR


----------



## jennyperfect (10 February 2007)

Hi, have been following this one for a while, doing well out of it, 290m tonnes iron ore at $50t, how high can HLX go? Can anyone give us some feed back on Loadstone LOD. Also believe this is going to be one to watch this year.


----------



## dj_420 (10 February 2007)

i think that one of the best things about this is that on the chart it looks like it has broken a five year downtrend. now this is the highest the sp has been in over a year.

what i want to see now is that area of 20 cents hold and build some strong support (upcoming ann regarding projects will help achieve this).

if the sp holds 20 cents and continues upward IMO i would see this as confirmation of long term downtrend been broken. it does look to have been broken from crossing over in 13 - 14 cents area, although in the past we have seen false breakouts that did not hold (feb 2006). 

there are three major areas the 20, 30 and 40 cents regions. the sp has now entered into that 20 cent region. and i feel that holding the 20 cent region the sp can then move to potential areas of 30 and 40 cents.

the sp consolidated for a period and looked to be gathering strength before friday when sp broke through those crucial resistance levels of 18 - 20 cents, and might i add managed to close above the all important 20 cents region.

sp also closed right near the high, bullish indicator. as well as the fact that majority of trades were done over the 20 cent mark.


----------



## dj_420 (10 February 2007)

short term - on the short term chart we broke short term resistance at 18 cents and medium/long term resistance at 20 cents.

i now see these resistance levels becoming new support. a buy above 20 cents would see downside risk at 18 and 17 cents. 

on the short term chart the MACD looks good and stochastic indicates the stock is not overbought.

so pending some good ann i think sp will hold the 20 cent region becoming a new base to continue uptrend.


----------



## mick2006 (11 February 2007)

be interesting to see what happens to HLX on monday morning, will the people that missed out friday arvo jump in or will a few profit takers come out of the woodwork and keep a lid on the price.

At the close on friday the buy to sell ratio was 7:1, so not many left available.

Also very positive for HLX the recent surge of the gold price now around AUD $860 making Tunkillia a very likely mining operation.

What do you guys and girls think will happen Monday morning?


----------



## TheAbyss (11 February 2007)

Profit takers are always around, thats what makes the market. Its the ones that sell to early that make our task easier. Lets hope there are a few more sellers out there so we can top up before the anticipated announcement.


----------



## Rob_ee (11 February 2007)

*What do you guys and girls think will happen Monday morning?*

Ok I'll give it a shot.
I have only executed 2 trades in my career so can afford to make a fool of myself on public display  

From past observations of chart patterns after such a LONGISH Bar I would quess that there is a 99% probability that ......

All those reading this thread... looking at charts ... reading news will hop on first thing just to make sure they don't miss out.
So it will open higher .. then all the professional will step in and ofload.

It will close LOWER at the end of the day so all the topper uppers will get their chance.

I am only responding to this thread because I actually became aware of HLX through MetaStock on Friday night which gave it is a buy signal on one of my explorations BEFORE I saw this.

Rob


----------



## exberliner1 (11 February 2007)

Rob...don't forget the strong possibility if an ann. early next week on anyone of 3 projects....that will change the trading strategy you outlined.

It will also act as a bit of investor promotion causing more people to "discover" what a bargain HLX is ....a bargain at any price below 40c atm imo....

And that's why I have been buying oppies all last week.

EB


----------



## Trend Trader (11 February 2007)

Rob, with the possible gap higher, past experience shows me that an open which is 12/15% higher then the previous day's close, will be jumped on quickly and sold down. However the price will still likely come back and close, close to the open. If HLX opens nearer to the close then it may be a goer for a move into the mid 20's.

All is just a guess though, when you consider people's emotions they will sometimes pay anything. Also as exberliner1 has said announcements are expected at anytime, plus directors are buying so the current price level most likely will be short lived.  

Good Luck


----------



## Rob_ee (11 February 2007)

Tech Trader said:
			
		

> Rob, with the possible gap higher, past experience shows me that an open which is 12/15% higher then the previous day's close, will be jumped on quickly and sold down. However the price will still likely come back and close, close to the open. If HLX opens nearer to the close then it may be a goer for a move into the mid 20's.
> 
> All is just a guess though, when you consider people's emotions they will sometimes pay anything. Also as exberliner1 has said announcements are expected at anytime, plus directors are buying so the current price level most likely will be short lived.
> 
> Good Luck




Exberliner and tech trader ... I hope you are right.
As I said this came up on my MS exploration as a buy on Monday first thing... HOWEVER I won't be buying yet.... 

It now goes into my watchlist for a purchase after a short retracement.
I need a little trough 4-5 days below 22c after which I'll be in for a "feeler" trade at 21.5c.

If that doesn't happen and it gaps up to soon (for me) then I'll just wait for the next chance.

We all trade differently ... lets see what happens ?


----------



## jennyperfect (11 February 2007)

have been buying hlx since they were 9c, a true believer,
own nearly 1% of company, i think they could breach a $1 eventually, 
290m tons iron ore at $55t equals $15billion, hlx-30%= $5billion, 
how high can they go? 
market is just starting to realise the potential. will not be selling for some months yet.
gold up on friday. some analysts are saying gold is about to go for a huge run. 
MEP holes finished at 50m with some very high grades 15-20grams per ton. so tunkilla is open at depth with some excellent grades,


----------



## mick2006 (11 February 2007)

Should be an interesting start in the morning, with the profit takers up against the speculators.  Surely we should get an announcement this week sometime, remember they had planning meetings with both MEP and AQA last week.  Even if its just a exploration update and not a JORC reserve for either the Iron Ore or Gold projects it should be enough to keep the share price bubbling along.

Personally I think we will be in for a strong open with people jumping aboard that missed out on friday and then maybe a bit of profit taking later in the day.  I still think we should be a bit stronger by the close.

Anyway rest up tonight boys and girls it will be on in the morning.

And go the Aussies Tonight


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (11 February 2007)

Big week ahead for HLX,

Like I keep saying, I keep getting the feeling that there will be an update before Friday, my bet is probably Tuesday

Looks like "our baby" is finally taking its first steps,
Good luck all


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 February 2007)

A quiet opening which is good imo, as I am expecting an ann shortly, so if it just quitely consolidates above 20c forming a good support base, it will serve as an excellent launch pad for when ann comes out.


----------



## Accaeric (12 February 2007)

HLXO is strengthening at 6.5c, which means that HLX is valued at 20.5c.
Current HLX and HLXO prices indicates HLX will be well supported at the level of 20c, just need a good announcement for next big run


----------



## Accaeric (12 February 2007)

Around ten days ago, My gf who works at bank of china told me that she got an official notice suggesting to buy GOLD. at that time, GOLD was trading 648, I thought it could be related to diverfiy large foreign reserve mentioned at recent chinese finance conference. Some her colleagues said that GOLD would fetch previous peak of 730, I am sorta doubted about it. But, internal official notice is absolutely reliable info. Let us see what will happen to GOLD  

PS: We are easily influenced by daily fluctuation, but every dog has his own day, just be patient. IMO, this march will be a big one for most mining stocks.


----------



## constable (12 February 2007)

Accaeric said:
			
		

> HLXO is strengthening at 6.5c, which means that HLX is valued at 20.5c.
> Current HLX and HLXO prices indicates HLX will be well supported at the level of 20c, just need a good announcement for next big run



Healthy retrace as nervous profit takers jump off . Thought about going short today myself but a bit concerned i might not be able to get them back!
Did top up a little at 19.5 and still waiting @19 . Feel fairly comfortable with the large base at 18c.


----------



## dj_420 (12 February 2007)

yes some strong support at 18 cent mark, would like to see a close of above 20 cents today. good news is that only small retrace.

support levels are 18 - 19 cents as stated in charts. old resistance has now formed our new support.

and judging how hard TRF ran on 44 million tonnes at 35% fe, i would like to see market reaction to 200 million tonnes 55% plus (we dont know exact size of resource yet).

however IMO this will be a much larger resource with superior grades.


well we are now just waiting for 

- gold upgrade 
- iron ore upgrade
- JV toro drilling to start


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 February 2007)

BUY DEPTH HAS JUST GONE NUTS!

Should add when compared to how quiet its been all day


----------



## constable (12 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> BUY DEPTH HAS JUST GONE NUTS!



Buyers just went nuts!!


----------



## TheAbyss (12 February 2007)

I just got some more at .195. Not many compared to you guys, 32,500 units. Just made it by the looks


----------



## hypnotic (12 February 2007)

More like a BUYER just went NUT!!!! hm..... other buyers going nuts too... 480k sitting on 20cents

250k in one hit buying up to 21.5 cents....


IS that you YOUNG_TRADER??????  *evil stare*  : 

Hypnotic


----------



## exberliner1 (12 February 2007)

plus 1mn oppies bid at 6c.....

It's going off....

Shame I was still looking for some more oppies below 6....

Oh well....have to make do with those I bought last week ...

EB


----------



## TheAbyss (12 February 2007)

Was that you buying the 250k units Snakey?


----------



## Snakey (12 February 2007)

well im the proud owner of hlx
what do they do again???
only kidding ..nice to be on board


----------



## Snakey (12 February 2007)

TheAbyss said:
			
		

> Was that you buying the 250k units Snakey?



yes order part filled .215
was part filled now holding 300k
didnt think they would fill?????


----------



## stoxclimber (12 February 2007)

money all round boys!


----------



## happytown (12 February 2007)

tip my hat to all of you who read this one early enough

cheers


----------



## TheAbyss (12 February 2007)

I would be interested to learn how many ASF members have purchased HLX today and comparing the volumes with the total volume traded.

I understand that there are many others out there besides ASF buying this stock but the ratio would be interesting if we could establish.

Perhaps we could pool some of our resources and make something favourite on a regular basis! Just kidding.


----------



## constable (12 February 2007)

TheAbyss said:
			
		

> I would be interested to learn how many ASF members have purchased HLX today and comparing the volumes with the total volume traded.
> 
> I understand that there are many others out there besides ASF buying this stock but the ratio would be interesting if we could establish.
> 
> Perhaps we could pool some of our resources and make something favourite on a regular basis! Just kidding.



lol asf members may have the controlling stake ...lets start a takeover!!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 February 2007)

I wonder if David at the Speculator will start covering HLX after the email I sent him with all my fundamental analysis + DJ's Technical analysis + Friday and todays volume + SP Rise + the fact its now an outstanding breakout alert!

Alot of reasons for him to take a look IMO


----------



## Snakey (12 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I wonder if David at the Speculator will start covering HLX after the email I sent him with all my fundamental analysis + DJ's Technical analysis + Friday and todays volume + SP Rise + the fact its now an outstanding breakout alert!
> 
> Alot of reasons for him to take a look IMO



What the hell have you done to this stock yt????
every time you mention a stock it goes through the roof!!!!
only kidding and nice work once again.....bast*rd


----------



## TheAbyss (12 February 2007)

Thankfully i got in a few weeks ago so very thankful to those who took the time to post the fundamentals and analysis (DJ and YT come to mind) which gave me reason to investigate and invest. 

If the press run with this as per YT's post then hold on people.


----------



## Dukey (12 February 2007)

TheAbyss said:
			
		

> I would be interested to learn how many ASF members have purchased HLX today and comparing the volumes with the total volume traded.
> 
> I understand that there are many others out there besides ASF buying this stock but the ratio would be interesting if we could establish....




Count me in. I picked up a few options and regular shares as well early today, after seeing the thread for the first time on Friday & checking over the weekend.
Wish I'd seen it sooner - but hey - can't complain about todays action & looks/feels like plenty more to come.
Thanks a mill. YT and everyone else working on this gr8 thread. 
nice work. ありがとう　と　おめどうございます。！！


----------



## melbmade (12 February 2007)

Count me in as well! I found a slot in on Thursday at .17....

Great analysis YT!  

mm


----------



## exberliner1 (12 February 2007)

At the close the bid volume at 21.5 and above (746k) was greater than the entire ask volume at all levels (635k)

A lot of unfilled buy orders today - looks like another up day tomorrow...time for one of those 3 ann.s we are waiting for....if there is no ann. at the open I would expect it to be bid up as people get on board in anticipation.

So something to look forward to as we battle through the rain into work tomorrow (the rain bit only applies if you live in Sydney).

EB


----------



## clowboy (12 February 2007)

mmmm

Spewing hey.

Was thinking about dipping my hands in options recently.  Had a look see around the comsec site (only just been using it, and aparently can buy/sell options with comsec) but couldnt get it to list the options for me.  Given all the talk about them expiring soon I figured they may just have expired and so gave up looking.  Pity I was looking in the wrong part of the site.  up 40+% today.  O well just have to settle for the smaller SP rises.

Least I now know how to buy/sell options (figured it out tonight when I saw the 40+% rise on HLXO).

Next time


----------



## jtb (12 February 2007)

clowboy said:
			
		

> mmmm
> 
> Spewing hey.
> 
> ...




Clowboy,
I use the link below when chasing quick data on options, enter the head stock code and then choose 'related securities' from the next drop down box. This will give you all the relevant codes. One you've got the right code your away. Comsec has never given me any grief- but this link was the first I found that included the exercise price as well.
Feel free to share it as I shudder when I see posters say they've bought options yet don't know how to find the excercise price  

Cheers J

http://markets.theage.com.au/apps/qt/quote.ac?code=HLXO


----------



## clowboy (12 February 2007)

JTB,

Great link.  Thanx.

I know this is a little off topic, but.

In my mind, if the Exp date lapses then I lose whatever money I put down on the options.

If I convert the options to shares, as of todays close I would actually make 0.9cps as the option price + ex price only adds up to 22.6cps (current sp = 23.5cps).

Is this correct?  Also how long would it take to convert the shares + sell them?  Can I still convert the shares on the 31 mar or would I need to do it x days out from there as tyime would be needed for paperwork?

Obviously at this stage I would want to be out of the option well before Exp date and would only be playing with min parcels (I assume $500 as with shares) while Im still learning.  As they say though.  Teach a dog to swim, throw him in the dam.

Thanx again for the link


----------



## jtb (12 February 2007)

clowboy said:
			
		

> JTB,
> 
> Great link.  Thanx.
> 
> ...




Mate, wait til the end of the month and if you haven't received a conversion form by then contact the company and request one. Complete and return it and your a shareholder. Once the shares appear on your position statements you can do whatever you like with them.  

Make sure theres water in the dam first too hey!


----------



## 56gsa (12 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I wonder if David at the Speculator will start covering HLX after the email I sent him with all my fundamental analysis



YT - my bet is he won't but don't take it personally

think about it - this guys in the position where there must be a lot of people following his recommendations blindly - i mean he used to give Kerry Packer tips (has anyone seen a study on speculator punts and their impact on share price 5 days after bulletin comes out - someone must of done it?)

now in that position you open yourself for severe crticism that you're just supporting your own portfolio / conflict of interest etc

i looked again at the speculator the other day and noticed he declares an interest for anything he or his family owns but there was only one share in his current portfolio he has an interest in

so.... when a great spekky arrives on your desk (and he must get 20 a day) what are you going to do?  if i was him i'd be buying in big, telling my mates (who all trust you implicitly), leaving it out of the speculator just so i don't have to declare it, and still making a motza cause James packer and his friends aren't going to be buying parcels of $10,000 

chances are YT he told his mates last night and this is the result!!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 February 2007)

56gsa said:
			
		

> chances are YT he told his mates last night and this is the result!!




As long as well all make money its all good  

I expect an ann tomorrow, don't ask me why but got the feeling on Thurs when I saw first change of Directors Interest notice, anyway as I have said an ann by this Friday at the latest

Until then


----------



## speves (12 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I wonder if David at the Speculator will start covering HLX after the email I sent him with all my fundamental analysis + DJ's Technical analysis + Friday and todays volume + SP Rise + the fact its now an outstanding breakout alert!
> 
> Alot of reasons for him to take a look IMO




This is taken from his (David's) latest on line Bulletin comment....

"_FORTHCOMING TIP: This week’s Speculator column on a uranium hopeful about to drill on a known but as-yet unmeasured resource. Read all about it in The Bulletin magazine, on-sale this Wednesday."_

Helix perhaps??....any armchair speculators out there want to hazard a guess at which stock he is talking about.


----------



## TheAbyss (12 February 2007)

http://bulletin.syd.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=226883

For the reference


----------



## Snakey (12 February 2007)

56gsa said:
			
		

> YT - my bet is he won't but don't take it personally
> 
> think about it - this guys in the position where there must be a lot of people following his recommendations blindly - i mean he used to give Kerry Packer tips (has anyone seen a study on speculator punts and their impact on share price 5 days after bulletin comes out - someone must of done it?)
> 
> ...



what about both?
first tell ya mates then tell the world
thats what I'd do.
i think the big boys are having trouble accumulating decent parcels
not enough sellers?


----------



## scsl (13 February 2007)

I finally jumped in this afternoon, albeit not near the low of the day... couldn't resist, so I just bought at market. But, I'm not worried... so long as the announcement comes out soon.

Just wondering if anyone also reads the HLX thread on HotCopper? Be interesting to hear how pumped they are!

This may sound very nooblike, but when will we see the buying created from rumours? Eg the geologist tells a good mate, good mate then tells his mates that this is gonna be the next big thing... or the lab technician likes what he sees and drops his cousin a line, stuff like that. Or is that what we're seeing now?


----------



## Accaeric (13 February 2007)

there is no big selling order. slight retracement is healthy.


----------



## sydneysider (13 February 2007)

Accaeric said:
			
		

> there is no big selling order. slight retracement is healthy.




The buy side is stuffed with big buyer orders. Currently 24.5 with biggest resistance to 30 at the 25 level, once that goes it should be an easy run to 30 ISH.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (13 February 2007)

sydneysider said:
			
		

> The buy side is stuffed with big buyer orders. Currently 24.5 with biggest resistance to 30 at the 25 level, once that goes it should be an easy run to 30 ISH.




Lots of people still reckon they can pick it up at or near 20c, so you're right Syd, once it breaks away towards 30c, these orders will chase up as fear of missing the run kicks in, it'll be a frenzy,


----------



## Trend Trader (13 February 2007)

Toro up 9% with 800+vol, broken from a small triangle and may be a clue to what is coming for HLX. 

Good Luck all


----------



## TheAbyss (13 February 2007)

Tech Trader said:
			
		

> Toro up 9% with 800+vol, broken from a small triangle and may be a clue to what is coming for HLX.
> 
> Good Luck all




Reading the Toro Company overview released recently they comment that they want to develop a producing mine and that the fastest method will probably be via acquisition (page 37). Any relationship to HLX with this?


----------



## Sean K (13 February 2007)

TheAbyss said:
			
		

> Reading the Toro Company overview released recently they comment that they want to develop a producing mine and that the fastest method will probably be via acquisition (page 37). Any relationship to HLX with this?



I can't see any from here. Possibly comparing charts, but more likely a ramp for Toro.


----------



## mambowoods (13 February 2007)

hlx and toro are in a 1000 hole jv looking for u in sa


----------



## Sean K (13 February 2007)

mambowoods said:
			
		

> hlx and toro are in a 1000 hole jv looking for u in sa



That makes some sence then mambo. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Trend Trader (13 February 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> I can't see any from here. Possibly comparing charts, but more likely a ramp for Toro.




Hi kennas, if you were refering to my post, I don't hold TOE and only made the comparison based on their JV with HLX.
I won't post the chart for TOE here because it isn't relevent, but there is a small ascending triangle startdate 25/1, with a breakout line at 78c. Needs a close above 80c to confirm.
Relevance to HLX is the pattern formation developing into breakout, this will likely mean an announcement is coming for TOE, and HLX, over the coming days.

If you weren't refering to my post then ignore, and sorry for the reply.


----------



## scsl (13 February 2007)

Could it be that the results are not as good as management had expected and they are holding back a little, perhaps trying hard to word it better? But then again, two directors bought shares last week...


----------



## dj_420 (13 February 2007)

i think the news will be great. todays action has seen a little retracement which is healthy. we dont want our stocks to rise vertically and then fall over. huge support at 20 cents. the 20 cent mark is beginning to form a nice new base now. some consolidation around this level keep it at low 20's then news.


----------



## megla (13 February 2007)

scsl said:
			
		

> two directors bought shares last week...




Have directors not bought shares previously, just to prop share prices up?

I'm holding so I'm hoping that they know something good   

Edit: just checked that for myself, couldn't see a director risking super fund money, particularly when he wasn't a shareholder previously. All looks good!


----------



## Trend Trader (13 February 2007)

Let them sell I say, the base has formed at 20c and with in the next couple of weeks there should be a marked improvement from where HLX is today. 

With today's movement I am more encouraged, remember a lot of traders become impatient when they see a little bit of profit loss. They may sell to buy some thing else which is moving and buy back in later. The more vertical the share goes the longer the fall back to reality as dj_420 has said.

Everyone has that choice to make, but with so many possible announcements coming HLX may go 'pre open' at any time.  

dj_420 I will be a little more bullish and say that HLX will be above 25c before any announcement, maybe closer to 30c, but that could be wishful thinking.

Good luck all


----------



## Out Too Soon (13 February 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but couldn't we be being played for fools here?
Someone or a group buy about $100K-$200K worth of shares a few days ago, do their *stuff* on a couple of forums then dump at a nice profit.
Probably not the case here but I just wonder how much it gos on.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (13 February 2007)

Out Too Soon said:
			
		

> Correct me if I'm wrong, but couldn't we be being played for fools here?
> Someone or a group buy about $100K-$200K worth of shares a few days ago, do their *stuff* on a couple of forums then dump at a nice profit.
> Probably not the case here but I just wonder how much it gos on.




For such a quality stock, with such quality assets I find it hard to believe, the Directors certainly believe in their company, as do I.


----------



## Novski (13 February 2007)

Out Too Soon said:
			
		

> Correct me if I'm wrong, but couldn't we be being played for fools here?
> Someone or a group buy about $100K-$200K worth of shares a few days ago, do their *stuff* on a couple of forums then dump at a nice profit.
> Probably not the case here but I just wonder how much it gos on.




True, but if they do that are aren't patient when the price is trending up and there really are no strong sell signals, they are likely to be 'Out Too Soon'


----------



## dj_420 (13 February 2007)

Out Too Soon said:
			
		

> Correct me if I'm wrong, but couldn't we be being played for fools here?
> Someone or a group buy about $100K-$200K worth of shares a few days ago, do their *stuff* on a couple of forums then dump at a nice profit.
> Probably not the case here but I just wonder how much it gos on.




so you think that people who are buying a company with some fantastic fundamentals

1 - tunkillia
2 - iron ore
3 - uranium exp
4 - other base metal projects
5 - market cap of $20 million
6 - directors buying up big

are been played as fools???


now if a company with poor mgt, no projects, no assets was been pumped and then people bought into that THEN i would say they are been played as fools.

look at the market cap! its 20 million, IMO there is no way sp can go but up from here.

IMO the people who are dumping their holdings after a small run are the fools. just pointing out the fact that i think people are buying into this company based on the fact that it is extremely undervalued given the projects. not simply because a number of people (myself included) are excited by finding such a gem of a stock with such small market cap.


----------



## Go Nuke (13 February 2007)

Well...from what Ive read etc...Im glad to be on the HLX boat at 21.5c

I was going to buy into LHG seen as it broke out a bit yesterday...its still an option....but I think i will sit and save some more hard earned money for awile.

This is worse than the gambling bug! :badass: 


 :microwave


----------



## Jimminy (13 February 2007)

Out Too Soon said:
			
		

> Correct me if I'm wrong, but couldn't we be being played for fools here?
> Someone or a group buy about $100K-$200K worth of shares a few days ago, do their *stuff* on a couple of forums then dump at a nice profit.
> Probably not the case here but I just wonder how much it gos on.




That highlights to me that perhaps you have bought on rumour and reading forums.

If you have not researched your investment you have every right to feel nervous as what you have suggested can and does happen.

I suggest you sell quickly - to me. :


----------



## Dr Doom (13 February 2007)

Out Too Soon said:
			
		

> Correct me if I'm wrong, but couldn't we be being played for fools here?
> Someone or a group buy about $100K-$200K worth of shares a few days ago, do their *stuff* on a couple of forums then dump at a nice profit.
> Probably not the case here but I just wonder how much it gos on.




OTC, very likely. You just have to find a bigger fool  . Some of the 'chatter' on the forums since the last ann is based on pure speculation and arbitary price targets, which usually constitutes ramping according to ASF rules, some is based on actual figures & projections from those figures, which is OK  .

But untill the next ann the price is always open to manipulation, conjecture & speculation, we just have to take advantage of it.


----------



## dj_420 (13 February 2007)

Dr Doom said:
			
		

> OTC, very likely. You just have to find a bigger fool  . Some of the 'chatter' on the forums since the last ann is based on pure speculation and arbitary price targets, which usually constitutes ramping according to ASF rules, some is based on actual figures & projections from those figures, which is OK  .
> 
> But untill the next ann the price is always open to manipulation, conjecture & speculation, we just have to take advantage of it.



ok so the technical and fundamental analysis that has been put forward here is ramping??? IMO the research and analysis done has been quite thorough.

you find me a company with better projects with market cap of 20 million and i will buy into it


----------



## Dr Doom (13 February 2007)

dj_420 said:
			
		

> ok so the technical and fundamental analysis that has been put forward here is ramping??? IMO the research and analysis done has been quite thorough.
> 
> you find me a company with better projects with market cap of 20 million and i will buy into it




dj read my entire post & then comment "eg some is based on actual figures & projections from those figures, which is OK". Tech Trader has put forward prices of 25c & 30c based on what?. Under the ASF rules this is ramping. As for posts like YT's I don't have any trouble at all. AGAIN, I am not denigrating this company, some posters are getting a bit caught up in the moment I think.


----------



## dj_420 (13 February 2007)

ok my apologies i thought you were saying the analysis that was done has been ramping.


----------



## Out Too Soon (13 February 2007)

Snicker! : , just thought I'd see who bit first & hardest.  
Partly sour grapes on my part as I'm often too late & then sit & watch the rise & too often the fall afterwards. It does go on though & Dr Doom is right when he says "take advantage of it".


----------



## greggy (13 February 2007)

What HLX should do to boost the share price further is to float off its uranium assets.  At the moment HLX still seems very undervalued despite the strong rise.  
DYOR


----------



## Dr Doom (13 February 2007)

Out Too Soon said:
			
		

> Snicker! : , just thought I'd see who bit first & hardest.
> Partly sour grapes on my part as I'm often too late & then sit & watch the rise & too often the fall afterwards. It does go on though & Dr Doom is right when he says "take advantage of it".




 OTS I couldn't help myself either  Let's get the ramping in sync at least


----------



## Trend Trader (14 February 2007)

Dr Doom said:
			
		

> dj read my entire post & then comment "eg some is based on actual figures & projections from those figures, which is OK". Tech Trader has put forward prices of 25c & 30c based on what?. Under the ASF rules this is ramping. As for posts like YT's I don't have any trouble at all. AGAIN, I am not denigrating this company, some posters are getting a bit caught up in the moment I think.




Apologies for ramping, I never read the rules, I trade 90% using TA and the projections given were based on likely resistance points, and the comment was made in reference to possible upcoming announcements. If people wish to buy on this basis and not research themselves then they will get burnt.
I am not caught up in the moment, only stated ta on HLX.   

Traders caught in the moment are trading on emotion, and these are the ones who will sell at a small loss in profit, or buy not wanting to miss out. They have no plan and no understanding for possible price movement up or down and the reasons for the changes. These are the ones to take advantage of as you say  

Again apologies to those offended.


----------



## sydneysider (14 February 2007)

Tech Trader said:
			
		

> Apologies for ramping, I never read the rules, I trade 90% using TA and the projections given were based on likely resistance points, and the comment was made in reference to possible upcoming announcements. If people wish to buy on this basis and not research themselves then they will get burnt.
> I am not caught up in the moment, only stated ta on HLX.
> 
> Traders caught in the moment are trading on emotion, and these are the ones who will sell at a small loss in profit, or buy not wanting to miss out. They have no plan and no understanding for possible price movement up or down and the reasons for the changes. These are the ones to take advantage of as you say
> ...




There are a lot of fundamentals to back up a very bullish prognosis. Aquila AQA is HLX JV partner at West Pilbara where AQA has drilled on part of an EMS target and discovered an ancient paleochannel filled with iron ore grading around 60%. The area that has been identified is 2.7 kms long and 800m wide. The target is about 5 kms long and abuts another AQA lease on the Eastern side of HLX claim block. AQA says that the channel also crosses into their solely owned property. Robe River Mesa J which is a massive deposit currently mined by Rio at about 33 million tonnes per annum is about 25 kms to the NW and sits on a line of channel deposits that run in a line to the boundary of the HLX lease. These deposits contain billions of tonnes of resources in various catagories and were the orginal leases operated by Robe River. This ore is all pisolitic and was first mined by Cliffs some thirty years or more years ago. There are a number of EMS targets that then follow across the HLX property. The paleochannels filled with iron ore from ancient weathered Mesa's and IMHO IF the area is filled with these features along a strike line of paleochannel iron ore deposits  it is a reasonable speculative assumption to assume that the 25kms of strike line that runs across the HLX lease is a prime target for more deposits. AQA has said that they are looking at a number of targets along this HLX controlled strike line (some of the EMS targets are very large based on my limited review of data found in the HLX quarterly). AQA has stepped up its exploration on this lease based on the very favorable results that they have already obtained. The first news about this property only hit the market in mid December and is now drawing a lot of speculative buying into HLX. IMHO this will continue as more results are forthcoming. A major find will have very substantial upside for HLX as AQA is very actively developing major iron ore resources in the area for a very large scale development.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (14 February 2007)

Some very good research there,

Thanks for the info   



			
				sydneysider said:
			
		

> There are a lot of fundamentals to back up a very bullish prognosis. Aquila AQA is HLX JV partner at West Pilbara where AQA has drilled on part of an EMS target and discovered an ancient paleochannel filled with iron ore grading around 60%. The area that has been identified is 2.7 kms long and 800m wide. The target is about 5 kms long and abuts another AQA lease on the Eastern side of HLX claim block. AQA says that the channel also crosses into their solely owned property. Robe River Mesa J which is a massive deposit currently mined by Rio at about 33 million tonnes per annum is about 25 kms to the NW and sits on a line of channel deposits that run in a line to the boundary of the HLX lease. These deposits contain billions of tonnes of resources in various catagories and were the orginal leases operated by Robe River. This ore is all pisolitic and was first mined by Cliffs some thirty years or more years ago. There are a number of EMS targets that then follow across the HLX property. The paleochannels filled with iron ore from ancient weathered Mesa's and IMHO IF the area is filled with these features along a strike line of paleochannel iron ore deposits  it is a reasonable speculative assumption to assume that the 25kms of strike line that runs across the HLX lease is a prime target for more deposits. AQA has said that they are looking at a number of targets along this HLX controlled strike line (some of the EMS targets are very large based on my limited review of data found in the HLX quarterly). AQA has stepped up its exploration on this lease based on the very favorable results that they have already obtained. The first news about this property only hit the market in mid December and is now drawing a lot of speculative buying into HLX. IMHO this will continue as more results are forthcoming. A major find will have very substantial upside for HLX as AQA is very actively developing major iron ore resources in the area for a very large scale development.


----------



## constable (14 February 2007)

I dont know if anyone was watching (of course you all were) but the last half hour of trade has certainly proved some price credibility.


----------



## Jimminy (14 February 2007)

Constable - am watching - volume up quite a bit.


----------



## falcon55 (14 February 2007)

so what happened to HLX in 1997?

25c to 4 dollars, and then back down to 25c in less than a year


----------



## happytown (15 February 2007)

... and then you could hear a pin drop

cheers


----------



## Accaeric (15 February 2007)

BCN traded as low as 17c before it hit 67.5c

I do believe every dog has his own day  
Excellent fundamentals give me faith in HLX. Both of increase of directors' holding and technical break of 20c props up share price.

Just be patient then we are well rewarded


----------



## TheAbyss (15 February 2007)

falcon55 said:
			
		

> so what happened to HLX in 1997?
> 
> 25c to 4 dollars, and then back down to 25c in less than a year




Refer to DJ's posts on the 9th Feb within this thread for answers to this question.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (15 February 2007)

Accaeric said:
			
		

> BCN traded as low as 17c before it hit 67.5c




And hardly anyone saw its upside at 17c/18c 

I am expecting an announcement to be out br Friday at the latest, if not we need to badger the company for an update re AQA Iron Ore,

How can they not release AQA's findings of such a huge channel?

As frustrated as I am with management, this is exactly what I encountered with JMS, I tired and tried to put their management in touch with peeps at Resource Stocks and other Analysts as well as brokers but they weren't interested in hearing it, instead they did there own thing but eventually they made it work,

I get the feeling that HLX may be up to something big as was JMS hence their reluctance to communicate etc etc just like JMS

Time will tell


----------



## happytown (15 February 2007)

what chance that HLX or AQA are in the serious sights of the chinese based, generally, on this SMH story yesterday and posted by spottygoose on the JMS thread:

" Chinese look at iron ore projects
Source: SMH
February 14, 2007

BAOSTEEL Group, China's largest steelmaker, and rival Wuhan Iron & Steel are seeking to invest in iron ore projects in Australia to secure supplies to meet rising demand.

"We are looking closely at potential iron ore projects," Zhang Yong, Baosteel's Australian investment manager, said in an interview before a mining conference that began in Perth this week. Wuhan is in talks to take a stake in a $2.6 billion iron ore project, said its manager for iron ore purchases, Dai Jianqiu.

Demand for steel in China, the world's largest producer of the alloy, is forecast to grow 8.4 per cent a year until 2010 as the nation builds more skyscrapers, cars and home appliances. Australia last quarter had about $5.95 billion of iron ore projects approved or under construction.

"Chinese steel producers are investing in Australian iron ore mines in order to secure supplies for their rapidly growing steel industry," said Rohan Kendall, an analyst at the Australian Bureau of Agriculture and Resource Economics.

Chinese companies are studying more than 15 minerals and energy projects in Australia worth $10 billion, Henry Wang, a senior investment commissioner at the Australian consulate-general in Shanghai, said last week.

The Australian Government wants Chinese companies to build ports and processing plants in Australia, not just invest in mines, Mr Wang said.

Five straight years of price increases have driven Chinese companies to seek to bankroll alternative suppliers in Australia, which shipped $7.3 billion of the ore to China last year."

cheers


----------



## Kauri (15 February 2007)

"We are in talks with *Citic Pacific* to join them in their iron ore project in Western Australia," Wuhan's Dai said Thursday. The Hubei Province-based Wuhan Steel is China's fifth-biggest steelmaker by 2006 output. 

Hong Kong-based Citic Pacific's Cape Preston iron ore project was named a major project by the Australian government in December. Citic, a unit of China's biggest state-run company, last month awarded a $1.1 billion contract to China Metallurgical Group to develop the mine. 

"So far, we've not decided on a specific project," Baosteel's Zhang said Feb. 8. Shanghai-based Baosteel formed a joint venture with Rio Tinto Group's Hamersley Iron unit in Western Australia in 2002, according to Hamersley's Web site. 

Mining companies and officials from China and Australia will be among those attending the Asia-Pacific Economic Cooperation's third meeting of mining ministers being held this week in Perth, the capital of Western Australia state. Miners will discuss commodity supply and demand, and infrastructure constraints, Louise Dodson, a spokeswoman for the Minerals Council of Australia, said Thursday. 

The countries represented at the meeting, including the United States, Canada and Japan, account for more than 70 percent of global consumption of coal, iron ore and tin. 

The Australian government wants Chinese companies to build ports and processing plants in Australia, rather than just invest in mines, said the consulate's Wang. 

Anshan Iron & Steel Group, China's third-biggest steelmaker, is investing in *Gindalbie Metals'* 1 billion dollar mining project in Western Australia. Sinosteel, China's second-largest iron ore trader, has signed an agreement to study the development of a 1.5 billion dollar iron ore project with *Midwest* and also has a joint venture with Rio Tinto in Australia.


----------



## greggy (15 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> And hardly anyone saw its upside at 17c/18c
> 
> I am expecting an announcement to be out br Friday at the latest, if not we need to badger the company for an update re AQA Iron Ore,
> 
> ...



My one and only gripe with investing in the share market is the attitude of many directors towards shareholders. They don't answer calls from investors and do little PR.  Hence, this often leads to companies being overlooked.  I had the same problem with VMS management, despite holding 150,000 shares. From now on I intend to avoid those companies that neglect their shareholders in this manner.  
DYOR 
DYOR


----------



## sydneysider (15 February 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> My one and only gripe with investing in the share market is the attitude of many directors towards shareholders. They don't answer calls from investors and do little PR.  Hence, this often leads to companies being overlooked.  I had the same problem with VMS management, despite holding 150,000 shares. From now on I intend to avoid those companies that neglect their shareholders in this manner.
> DYOR
> DYOR




There is a lot of information in the public domain about the various JV's that Helix has underway. The stock price has reacted accordingly. They do not waste their (our) money on PR needlessly, nor have they "blown out" the issued share capital even after a lengthy public history and they have produced a swag of interesting development plays that has attracted a number of high quality JV partners. I had no trouble finding all of the info I needed about HLX on the web. The stock is currently well supported and the chart pattern looks very positive. Sit back and enjoy the ride.


----------



## greggy (15 February 2007)

sydneysider said:
			
		

> There is a lot of information in the public domain about the various JV's that Helix has underway. The stock price has reacted accordingly. They do not waste their (our) money on PR needlessly, nor have they "blown out" the issued share capital even after a lengthy public history and they have produced a swag of interesting development plays that has attracted a number of high quality JV partners. I had no trouble finding all of the info I needed about HLX on the web. The stock is currently well supported and the chart pattern looks very positive. Sit back and enjoy the ride.



I agree with YT's take on this subject.  HLX has strong potential on a number of fronts and it doesn't cost that much to do an up to date presentation on its exciting projects.  The ride indeed is a very pleasant one.
DYOR


----------



## sydneysider (15 February 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> I agree with YT's take on this subject.  HLX has strong potential on a number of fronts and it doesn't cost that much to do an up to date presentation on its exciting projects.  The ride indeed is a very pleasant one.
> DYOR




IF HLX had been overtly and brazenly promotional we would not be getting the bargain that we perceive at a low price. Be thankful and continue to enjoy the ride.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (15 February 2007)

sydneysider said:
			
		

> IF HLX had been overtly and brazenly promotional we would not be getting the bargain that we perceive at a low price. Be thankful and continue to enjoy the ride.




Theres only so much we can buy of HLX, sooner or later we need the whole mkt to be aware oh HLX's potential as with JMS & BCN, for market awarness promotion and good ann's are required,

A wee bit of chest beating by management wouldn't go a stray IMO


----------



## greggy (15 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Theres only so much we can buy of HLX, sooner or later we need the whole mkt to be aware oh HLX's potential as with JMS & BCN, for market awarness promotion and good ann's are required,
> 
> A wee bit of chest beating by management wouldn't go a stray IMO



Whilst I was a shareholder of Korab Res, I spoke with Mr Karpinski, MD, about the company's strong uranium prospects (Rum Jungle etc) and suggested that the company raise its profile as it had been overlooked by the market.  This was in May 07 last year and look what's happened since.  Its happened over and over again.  Over the past 28 yrs that I've been trading I've had countles discussions with such companies.  What I don't like especially are companies that don't return calls.  If a company feels that its been overlooked, then surely, in the interests of shareholders, the best bet is to increase the company's profile.
DYOR


----------



## marklar (15 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Theres only so much we can buy of HLX



If we keep buying it might be worthwhile approaching ASX and asking for their code to be changed to "ASF"  :vader: 

m.


----------



## greggy (15 February 2007)

marklar said:
			
		

> If we keep buying it might be worthwhile approaching ASX and asking for their code to be changed to "ASF"  :vader:
> 
> m.



Its amazing how this forum can move markets.  YT has a great track record and deserves a lot of credit for all his hard work on HLX.


----------



## wanty (16 February 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> My one and only gripe with investing in the share market is the attitude of many directors towards shareholders. They don't answer calls from investors and do little PR.  Hence, this often leads to companies being overlooked.  I had the same problem with VMS management, despite holding 150,000 shares. From now on I intend to avoid those companies that neglect their shareholders in this manner.
> DYOR
> DYOR





Well Greggy i had a terrific conversation with Mick wilson from HLX only last week who is the exploration manager.Had to wait about an hour or so for him to ring me back as he was in an important meeting when i rang with the directors etc from minotaur exploration at the time.But,he did ring me back and was very informative.Was hard to squeeze too much info from him but he was extremely bullish about the prospects of Helix and the jv's they have with some of the big boys.

I bought more.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 February 2007)

Update by RHI/AQA on Pilbara Iron Ore

As foreshadowed in the Company's Quarterly Report, API has commenced a pre-feasibility study on iron production from the Red Hill projects, including the commissioning of a Port Options Study, and models of rail construction and operating data.
Drilling at Red Hill during 2006 revealed some exciting channel iron deposits, and continues to intersect thick zones of high-grade channel iron mineralisation, including the newly discovered Upper Cane prospect, as set out in the accompanying table of results (previously included in the last Quarterly Report).

*RHI's Mkt cap is bigger than HLX's and all it has is these Iron Ore projects *


----------



## greggy (16 February 2007)

wanty said:
			
		

> Well Greggy i had a terrific conversation with Mick wilson from HLX only last week who is the exploration manager.Had to wait about an hour or so for him to ring me back as he was in an important meeting when i rang with the directors etc from minotaur exploration at the time.But,he did ring me back and was very informative.Was hard to squeeze too much info from him but he was extremely bullish about the prospects of Helix and the jv's they have with some of the big boys.
> 
> I bought more.



well done. Thanks for the info.  Before I buy into a company I generally give the management a call to get a better feel of the company.  If I'm not left with a good impression I won't buy the stock.  
DYOR


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 February 2007)

Decent volume again,

Should get 1-1.5M by close

Looks like lots of punters want in pre weekend

I'll be very surprised/confused if we don't get an Ann by say Moday lunch time at the VERY LATEST!

Charties/Techies I reckon the chart looks very healthy consolidating the way it has, an updated view would be nice, DJ, Cana etc

Thanks in advance


----------



## Accaeric (16 February 2007)

sp is quite stable right now and looking bullish as well.

we won't see a highly volatile movement of sp till next ann.


----------



## sydneysider (16 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Decent volume again,
> 
> Should get 1-1.5M by close
> 
> ...




Volume is already over one million to-day and another half a million will IMHO see it break out above 23 cents and challenge 25. No-one is selling the oppies at these levels to-day.


----------



## dj_420 (16 February 2007)

ok what i see here is we had great break out above medium and long term resistance of 20 cents. sp has been consolidating in this area and has formed descending triangle. 

on the retracement following breakout we saw the sp been pushed back up to 23.5 cents on close. so any signs of weakness this stock has been quickly bought up and sp pushed back up. 

the 21.5 cents mark has formed new support in the base of the descending triangle. with an ann this IMO would form the catalyst for the next breakout.

next major levels of resistance can be seen from market depth up to 25 cents. the next major move indicated on the long term charts would be 30 cents.

so downside i put at 21.5 with a break below that 18 cents. although a break under 21.5 may not see sp retrace that far as we have huge support building now in anticipation for ann.

volume is staying up and MACD looking good. based on fundamentals we could see sp pushed up without an ann as small market cap puts his one as still undervalued.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 February 2007)

Thanks DJ, 

Yeah I agree, I doubt it will break 20c, over 2.5M on the bid at or above 20c carzy!

Can't wait for those buyers to realise they won't get filled and they start moving bids up, a few large bids have already moved up from below 20c to about 21.5c


----------



## dj_420 (16 February 2007)

volume really starting to pick up now! this is the volume increase we saw on last breakout.

its looking great on the charts, technically huge amounts of support now.


----------



## greggy (16 February 2007)

dj_420 said:
			
		

> volume really starting to pick up now! this is the volume increase we saw on last breakout.
> 
> its looking great on the charts, technically huge amounts of support now.



It seems to going up again. Now at 23c with plenty of buying support at 21.5/22c.
DYOR


----------



## TheAbyss (16 February 2007)

Is it just me? I have this voice in my head saying liquidate as much as i can and get as many HLX as i can before the stampede?

No rational thought involved, just have an itch. I have enough HLX already. 

You have to wonder sometimes what goes on in a persons mind when things are getting ready to boil.


----------



## greggy (16 February 2007)

TheAbyss said:
			
		

> Is it just me? I have this voice in my head saying liquidate as much as i can and get as many HLX as i can before the stampede?
> 
> No rational thought involved, just have an itch. I have enough HLX already.
> 
> You have to wonder sometimes what goes on in a persons mind when things are getting ready to boil.



Diversity is also important no matter how good HLX looks.
DYOR


----------



## sydneysider (16 February 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> Diversity is also important no matter how good HLX looks.
> DYOR




U can diversify into the oppies...the leverage here will "outplay" anything else in the market IF she runs hard.


----------



## TheAbyss (16 February 2007)

I have no intention of doing anything rash. I was just commenting on how the human mind works. It is easy to do something silly versus use your judgement, make a decision then stick with the game plan.

Some things just look better than others sometimes. I dont get divorced because something looks better though.


----------



## Pat (16 February 2007)

TheAbyss said:
			
		

> I have no intention of doing anything rash. I was just commenting on how the human mind works. It is easy to do something silly versus use your judgement, make a decision then stick with the game plan.
> 
> Some things just look better than others sometimes. I dont get divorced because something looks better though.




Divorced? Depends on the comparison I think, how much better does she look?


----------



## greggy (16 February 2007)

sydneysider said:
			
		

> U can diversify into the oppies...the leverage here will "outplay" anything else in the market IF she runs hard.



Placing the humour to one side, I think its safer to hedge your bests and buy exposure to different companies even though HLX's potential is compelling to say the least.  As for the oppies there's only 14c to pay to convert, but they expire soon.  No doubt nearly all of them will be exercised providing more money for HLX to spend on its wide array of interesting projects.
DYOR


----------



## exberliner1 (16 February 2007)

YT....did you get any feedback from nice Mr Haselhurst??

EN


----------



## greggy (17 February 2007)

exberliner1 said:
			
		

> YT....did you get any feedback from nice Mr Haselhurst??
> 
> EN



It would probably be a surprise if he did as I'm pretty sure that he would receive stacks of emails each day concerning different stocks.  HLX is still looking very good.
DYOR


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 February 2007)

Nothing yet from David, still hopeful I'll at least get a reply saying that he may keep an eye on it etc or something to that effect,

More importantly still haven't heard anything from HLX re its Iron or Gold updates, tick tock tick tock, I am surprised nothing cam out Friday, will be puzzled/confused if nothing comes out very soon.


----------



## dubiousinfo (18 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Nothing yet from David, still hopeful I'll at least get a reply saying that he may keep an eye on it etc or something to that effect,
> 
> More importantly still haven't heard anything from HLX re its Iron or Gold updates, tick tock tick tock, I am surprised nothing cam out Friday, will be puzzled/confused if nothing comes out very soon.





YT
Why not send the same information over to Tim Boreham who writes the Criterion column for the Australian. His email address is borehamt@theaustralian.com.au


----------



## exberliner1 (19 February 2007)

Big increase in bid depth this morning....maybe someone knows something.

EB


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 February 2007)

Yeah, HLX's JV partner for Yallen Iron ore Aquila was in a big 'Alliance' type meeting with a few other companies ie CAS RHI POL and YML was there as well, big things about to happen for the smaller Iron ore plays in Pilbara, there's strength in numbers!



> Alliance to pressure miners for infrastructure access
> John Phaceas, Perth
> February 19, 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## exberliner1 (19 February 2007)

Amazing the roadblock at 25 taken out in one go....

Up we go then....

EB


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 February 2007)

The stock is just begging/waiting for an update on its Iron Ore and Gold projects,

We really should have had one by now, they've had the Iron Ore results from AQA for over 2-3weeks now, they met with AQA last week, how long does it take to get an ann out?

My guess is as Directors did buying recently there trying to leave a bit of a gap before releasing the ann,

Anyone spoke to the company recently?


----------



## exberliner1 (19 February 2007)

MEP,s JORC gold upgrade due mid Feb as well.....HLX ANN.s are a bit like London buses.....nothing for ages then several come at once....

At least that's what should happen....

EB


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 February 2007)

Looks like 24/25c may form a new level of support buying,

One things for sure all those buyers who were waiting around 18c and finally last week moved up to 20c ish are now moving up to 22-24c


----------



## TheAbyss (19 February 2007)

All of the .25 sellers are gone now. The volume on this is providing a solid foundation to move forward on.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 February 2007)

Anyone know what the VWAP is for today?

I would have thought 25c which is very positive IMO


----------



## Peakey (19 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Anyone know what the VWAP is for today?
> 
> I would have thought 25c which is very positive IMO





.2508 is the VWAP for today YT (as at 15:55).


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 February 2007)

Cheers Peakey,

Curious, what trading platform do you use?


----------



## exberliner1 (19 February 2007)

power etrade gives vwap updated in real time YT....that's the IRESS platform...

EB


----------



## greggy (19 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> The stock is just begging/waiting for an update on its Iron Ore and Gold projects,
> 
> We really should have had one by now, they've had the Iron Ore results from AQA for over 2-3weeks now, they met with AQA last week, how long does it take to get an ann out?
> 
> ...



I rang the company the other day, but am still waiting for the return call.  Good to see the share price performing so strongly.  Directors buying shares is a very good sign of better things to come.
DYOR


----------



## moses (19 February 2007)

For YT.


----------



## clowboy (19 February 2007)

Does the chart imply that the smart money is exiting?


----------



## stoxclimber (19 February 2007)

I think:

Smart Money is still >1 which means theres a net inflow, but smaller traders have been chasing the price up evident by the high ratio on the blue line

Is this how the chart works?


----------



## speves (19 February 2007)

Posted for reasons of comparison with Moses' chart over the same period..  This is a standard chart with MACD and RSI both showing that this stock is still very bullish with increasing volumes.


----------



## moses (19 February 2007)

clowboy said:
			
		

> Does the chart imply that the smart money is exiting?



Technically yes, but I don't think it is significant at this point. 

If you look carefully at several examples on the SMA thread you will see that the pressure normally eases whenever the price rises. This could be for several reasons, several of them being no cause for alarm.

What we want to watch for is signs that the pressure and price rise is being driven by small buyers; ie, the blue line up strongly and the black line down below 1.0. That would be a signal for a potential correction (although quite often the correction doesn't happen, such as with SLA).

What is significant with the HLX is that the upward pressure on this stock has been long and sustained; combined with the fundamental analysis this is a strong signal for a rerating, and most everything else is noise.

But DYOR and use your own judgment.


----------



## moses (19 February 2007)

stoxclimber said:
			
		

> I think:
> 
> Smart Money is still >1 which means theres a net inflow, but smaller traders have been chasing the price up evident by the high ratio on the blue line
> 
> Is this how the chart works?



Smart money >1 doesn't necessarily mean a smart *inflow*; it may mean that someone has a big order waiting in the wings but down low at an unrealistic price. In that case the pressure stays artificially high because the order is never filled. This is why it is important to DYOR, ie, check the buy depth for example and try to work out for yourself the quality of the buy depth.

In HLX's case the buy depth looks very good; there are no silly large low priced orders, but there are lots of large orders close to the money. See below.


----------



## nomore4s (19 February 2007)

moses said:
			
		

> Smart money >1 doesn't necessarily mean a smart *inflow*; it may mean that someone has a big order waiting in the wings but down low at an unrealistic price. In that case the pressure stays artificially high because the order is never filled. This is why it is important to DYOR, ie, check the buy depth for example and try to work out for yourself the quality of the buy depth.
> 
> In HLX's case the buy depth looks very good; there are no silly large low priced orders, but there are lots of large orders close to the money. See below.




A good example of this would probably be BYR as the top end of the buy list is quite light in quantity but there a a few bigger orders way down the list at  fairly unrealistic prices (compared to current sp). Sorry just closed commsec and am heading to bed otherwise I would try (never done it before) and post the buy/sell list.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 February 2007)

Hmm TOE up almost 20% from 80c yesterday to about 96c today,


I wonder .........

What else is strange is I tried ringing the company yesterday, everyone was busy in a meeting all day, I was told to call back towards the end of the day their time, ie nightime for us, can't remember why I didn't call back, anyway just thought I'd share


----------



## TheAbyss (20 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Hmm TOE up almost 20% from 80c yesterday to about 96c today,
> 
> 
> I wonder .........
> ...




Page 37 of the TOE company report did suggest acquisition was on the agenda.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 February 2007)

Not sure about a T/O, but am really curious as to what the company is up to, apparantly had meetings with MEP and AQA last week, some sort of big inhouse meeting yesterday (so I was told), TOE up 20%, AQA buying up RHI, could all just be coincidence though, I really can't see a T/O unless MEPand TOE jointly took over the gold and U assets only and left HLX's other asstes alone, can't see why MEP would want Iron ore, then again you never know


----------



## Stimpy (20 February 2007)

Announcement out. Just a financial statement - turned a profit!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 February 2007)

So this is what the big meeting was about yesterday (all the docs are signed and dated 19th Feb) I thought it was just crappy numbers etc, but at the start theirs a directors report which follows as

*
Gold - Tunkillia*
Joint venture partner Minotaur Exploration Ltd has commenced the process of calculating a new JORC resource for the Area 223 ore-body taking into account the recent Diamond, RC and Slimline RC drilling completed by Minotaur up to December 2006. This drilling included some significant intersections in the oxide portion of the ore-body outside the previously defined resource as well as covering gaps in the 50m X 30m drilling grid. The additional mineralisation discovered in the shallow oxide zone has the potential to provide the project with additional shallow ounces to the
resource, as well as converting previous waste to resources.

In addition, ounces identified at Area 191 from recent drilling have the potential to add positively to the project economics.
Minotaur is continuing a program of slim-line RC drilling to add to knowledge of gold mineralisation in the oxide zone at Area 223, together with a metallurgical study into the leaching characteristics of both the oxide and primary ore types. Initial bottle roll tests have shown that both ore types have positive leaching characteristics, further column tests are now required to confirm this and calculate the expected recovery percentage for both ore types. Whilst these programs are expected to be completed during the first quarter of 2007 and assist in any development decision, Minotaur expend money at their discretion under the JV earn-in, have until March 2009 to expend the $5 million to earn their 51% and Helix can only release results when made available by Minotaur.


*Uranium*
Toro Energy Ltd has carried out a regional airborne AEM survey on 1 kilometre line spaces covering approximately 920 square kilometres of Helix’s Gawler tenements in South Australia. The AEM dataset was processed and a depth to basement-palaeochannel location interpretation was conducted by Toro’s geophysical consultants. The survey has identified an approximately 25
kilometre long portion of palaeochannel that appears prospective for uranium. From the AEM survey five (5) priority palaeochannel uranium targets have been identified, and each area will have in the vicinity of 200 holes drilled in fence lines to transect the palaleochannels to fresh basement. The target area is located on the eastern edge of South Australia’s Yellabinna nature reserve, therefore a series of access conditions must be met prior to drilling. Drill planning is currently underway, with fieldwork expected to commence at the end of the fire-ban season. Drilling is expected to commence in the Q2 of 2007, however Toro expend money at their discretion under the JV earn-in, have until mid 2009 to expend the $2 million to earn their 51% and Helix can only release results when made available by Toro.


*Iron Ore*
Joint Venture partner Australian Premium Iron [“API”], which comprises AMCI Holdings Australia Pty Ltd and Aquila Resources Ltd, announced in December 2006 the discovery of buried channel iron mineralisation at the West Pilbara – Yalleen Iron Ore JV, which is located approximately 50kilometres east south-east of the Pilbara township of Pannawonica. API is spending $1.5 million prior to April 2009 to earn a 70% interest in the iron ore rights of the tenements held by Helix. Helix can thereafter elect to contribute pro-rata or dilute at $50,000 per 1% until its JV interest reaches 10%, wherein the Helix interest converts to a royalty of 50 cents per tonne.

The initial drilling results from the 1st target area confirms a mineralised zone of 2,700 metres by 900 metres. Whilst we expect API to commence drilling the other target areas from the Hoist EM survey and prepare a resource estimate as they move down the development path during 2007, API expend money at their discretion under the JV earn-in and Helix can only release results when made available by API.


----------



## falcon55 (20 February 2007)

down 10%


----------



## constable (20 February 2007)

falcon55 said:
			
		

> down 10%



Not for much longer! Some large orders coming in.


----------



## constable (20 February 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> Not for much longer! Some large orders coming in.



ok has the dust settled? One of those last 2 large orders would have been someone who went short this morning. Spewing I didnt do the same. Anyway both sides have been thinned out now which is probably for the better in regaurds to steady growth. People expecting more from ann! I think most of it was already known!


----------



## Pat (20 February 2007)

HLX beaten with a stick... wheres this ann HLX?
I guess the market wanted some "new" news...


----------



## stoxclimber (20 February 2007)

I was thinking that today's selloff was from traders that jumped on the big rise yesterday and sold off today seeing the momentum stall..but I could be wrong. Just picked up 50000 more HLXO myself, so hopefully im not


----------



## djones (20 February 2007)

The releasing of those two announcements and no other announcement means to me they have nothing else to release to the market, they werent bad announcements but the speculators who bought in just for the next "big" announcement would of sold today. I still hold but am slightly dissapointed...


----------



## sydneysider (20 February 2007)

djones said:
			
		

> The releasing of those two announcements and no other announcement means to me they have nothing else to release to the market, they werent bad announcements but the speculators who bought in just for the next "big" announcement would of sold today. I still hold but am slightly dissapointed...




I am still expecting a number of announcements from the JV partners in the coming weeks especially on the MEP JV at Tunkilla, my understanding is that drilling data (including scout drilling) and a resource upgrade is due mid February. I am also hoping that AQA may also release some more news in the next few weeks on Yalleen. The results from the TORO EMS was very positive locating U targets and realistically I am not expecting any news here until the next quarter when drilling gets going. HLX will start drilling for gold in WA shortly. U might care to keep an eye on the gold price which tonight is trading around US$671 which is very bullish for Aussie gold shares.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 February 2007)

sydneysider said:
			
		

> I am still expecting a number of announcements from the JV partners in the coming weeks especially on the MEP JV at Tunkilla, my understanding is that drilling data (including scout drilling) and a resource upgrade is due mid February. I am also hoping that AQA may also release some more news in the next few weeks on Yalleen. The results from the TORO EMS was very positive locating U targets and realistically I am not expecting any news here until the next quarter when drilling gets going. HLX will start drilling for gold in WA shortly. U might care to keep an eye on the gold price which tonight is trading around US$671 which is very bullish for Aussie gold shares.




I agree, very confused by that ann, that fact they kept repeating they cannot release anything unless provided by JV,

It looks as though TOE and AQA qon't have much to say until after March,

The only wildcard left is MEP releasing its JORC upgrade soon, cause it looks like the tide of buyers vs sellers is turning,

I took half off the table opies and stock


----------



## sydneysider (20 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I agree, very confused by that ann, that fact they kept repeating they cannot release anything unless provided by JV,
> 
> It looks as though TOE and AQA qon't have much to say until after March,
> 
> ...




The "smart" money knows EXACTLY what the situation is with HLX. The folks that read this board are also about as knowledgeable as the smarties. HLX has been on a bullish run and is still dirt cheap. It needs to churn and burn out the weak holders before pushing higher. Technicals look fine.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (20 February 2007)

Sold off today on very large vol ... sorry to contradict but in the short term this technically looks to me like it's more likely to retreat further before it continues up.  Chart is showing support at 20c


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 February 2007)

Lets not forget that this stock was 6c when posting began,

10c-12c when AQA potential was acknowledged 

14c when full AQA + TOE potential was acknowledged,

It has done extremely well so far,

I reckon a breather is in order, should find strong support at 20-21.5c


----------



## TheAbyss (20 February 2007)

It has done extremely well indeed. 2 steps forward, 1 step back. The march upward will continue in my view. 

Question unanswered as yet is the director share buy recently. There are a few chapters left in this story...


----------



## Sweet Synergy (20 February 2007)

I agree, .... Positive fundamentals and overall the chart looks VERY promising, so could easily be just a consolidation.
Except I'd be keeping a close eye on it because of today, vol was very high(most importantly) and so was size of the move down ... currently 16% ...


----------



## Accaeric (20 February 2007)

Sweet Synergy said:
			
		

> vol was very high(most importantly) and so was size of the move down ... currently 16% ...




You guys contributed a lot  How many percent, 30% or much higher?   

I won't be worried while sp is still above 20c.


----------



## moses (20 February 2007)

May I be excused for wondering if a cautious factual announcement is a ploy with a predictable outcome?


----------



## moses (20 February 2007)

HLX's fall today wiped out all my gains on BLG, which is rather annoying, but my   is on HLX climbing back tommorrow. 

The SMA chart hasn't come in yet (will post later) but the information is all here in the depth. At risk of stating the obvious, the bulk and quality of buying pressure is above 20c and close to the SP, while selling pressure is above 26c. With an SP of 21.5c, to my mind this implies that the pressure on HLX is very much UP, and that we should see a significant bounce tommorrow.


----------



## jtb (20 February 2007)

moses said:
			
		

> May I be excused for wondering if a cautious factual announcement is a ploy with a predictable outcome?




If the 'predictable outcome' is positive I agree.
The tone , I think, was plain and settling any risk of a please explain.
An operating surplus and confirmation that JV partners will forward news when suitable............................
The kids obviously didn't like it but rationality is not something to be associated with the market.
Methinks YT's fan clubs stop losses were a little tight?
I'm in, sold some oppies @ 11.5 and bought them back @ 8.
Apparent buy depth is leaner but I'm not a by the minute trader.
Maybe the directors didn't want to buy anymore @ 27  

Look @ TRF

J


----------



## clowboy (20 February 2007)

hope your right moses.

HLX Turned a nice day bad.


----------



## moses (20 February 2007)

and here is the SMA chart.


----------



## moses (20 February 2007)

jtb said:
			
		

> Maybe the directors didn't want to buy anymore @ 27



that was my point.

But anyway, at the end of the day I don't see any cause for alarm. Just would've been great to trade it I suppose...although that relies on E-trade actually working for a change.


----------



## Accaeric (20 February 2007)

moses said:
			
		

> to my mind this implies that the pressure on HLX is very much UP, and that we should see a significant bounce tommorrow.



Short-term movement is hard to predict, but it influencs in-and-out traders greatly. HLX hasn't released any results of GOLD, IRON ORE or U. Any of those comes out will fuel sp easily. 
Take NTU as an example, sp with no news drifted from 90c to 60c, then soared to $1.17 due to alliance with Areva. At that level, most of short-term traders took profits and sp fell to $1.04 on Fed 16. but NTU hit $1.95 ans closed $1.70 today. 

HLX is supposed to be much higher, just be patient.


----------



## stoxclimber (20 February 2007)

re: the SMA we saw a lot of big sales into the depth today from what I recall so were not placed on market.

Personally I think HLX will rise tomorrow, imo today we saw some selling off by traders who bought on the rises of the past couple days who basically chased the buyers down with little buying strength at ~26c..then stop losses hit and it all got ugly. Just my opinion though.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I agree, very confused by that ann, that fact they kept repeating they cannot release anything unless provided by JV,
> 
> It looks as though TOE and AQA qon't have much to say until after March,
> 
> ...




I still have faith in HLX medium term, I think that by the end of the year Tunkillia will be very advanced and ready to go

and I definitely think Yallen will have alot more work done to it,

Its just I've been waiting for an update since 2 weeks ago and well we sorta got one today, after re-reading it and then taking a look back at HLX's exploration update back in Jan it becomes clear that management are not interested in promoting Tunkillia Gold, Yallen Iron Ore or even Lake Everad Uranium, instead they will just re-post what the JV's do, also they keep talking about Glenburgh but have done SFA!,

That plus the fact that the stock had really risen strongly and I was sitting on very very healthy profits influenced my decision to take half profits,

Without ann the SP won't get the buying support its craving and may go flat for awhile,

Liek I said MEP ann is the wild card, how long till they release the JORC upgrade? Only MEP knows that

Good luck to us all, now to find somewere good to place those profits .........


----------



## moses (21 February 2007)

I'd be interested in some EW analysis...anyone?


----------



## sydneysider (21 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I still have faith in HLX medium term, I think that by the end of the year Tunkillia will be very advanced and ready to go
> 
> and I definitely think Yallen will have alot more work done to it,
> 
> ...




Next batch of JV news (via half yearlies) from Aquila should be around 16th of March on iron ore program at Yallen, MEP released their half yearly last year on 8th March last year so I assume that TOE will issue theirs about the same time. This starts about ten trading days from now.


----------



## greggy (21 February 2007)

Yesterday was just some profit taking.  You must admit HLX has gone for a good run and I took the opportunity yesterday to take my profits off the table.  Congratulations to both YT and kennas for picking this one.  I'll buy back in at lower levels, hoping that it then goes onto new highs.  If I miss out so be it.  There's still plenty of overlooked shares out there.  Don't get me wrong medium term HLX still has outstanding potential.
DYOR


----------



## constable (21 February 2007)

Now own up who panic sold? ...Still holding and picked up another 100k.


----------



## dj_420 (21 February 2007)

i was going to try and catch the bounce, but bounced so quick i couldnt even get my buy order typed in before it went back up!


----------



## scsl (21 February 2007)

Down 2.5 cents (12%) to 19 cents!

Profit taking or people selling out because they're tired of waiting for an announcement already?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 February 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> Yesterday was just some profit taking.  You must admit HLX has gone for a good run and I took the opportunity yesterday to take my profits off the table.  Congratulations to both YT and kennas for picking this one.  I'll buy back in at lower levels, hoping that it then goes onto new highs.  If I miss out so be it.  There's still plenty of overlooked shares out there.  Don't get me wrong medium term HLX still has outstanding potential.
> DYOR




Exactly what I said last night, great potential still but it was up about 150% for some and at least 100% for those who got in late, Shares should have been bought 12-14c Options 2-4c,

No need to panic guys still a very very good stroy its just as Greggy said time for us (me) to find another really undervalued GROUND FLOOR OPPORTUNITY, HLX at 20c is mid floor IMO

Cheers


----------



## constable (21 February 2007)

Im expecting sp to settle back inside the channel that it has jumped out of over the last week or so. From there it can consolidate and continue its' current trend which even with the correction has not been broken. Fundamentally there still remains exciting prospects for the co. which im of the opinion was downplayed somewhat.


----------



## Sean K (21 February 2007)

Sanhedrin said:
			
		

> Welcome to Aussie Stock Forum
> 
> Come in Suckers.



I'm not sure if that's very fair Sanhedrin. You must be out of pocket?

I think most people would agree this site tries extremely hard to be objective and expose ramping. 

There has been a lot of 'promotion' for this stock, but mostly based on facts  and analysis, not blantant ramping.

Once people make their own investment decisions after doing their own research, they then need a trading plan to exit a stock as well. I imagine there's a few people here who are well in profit still. Maybe some have taken profits. Good luck with your trading.


----------



## alankew (21 February 2007)

Perhaps if you spell it correctly he might take notice.Dont think Yt has done anything wrong-didnt tell anyone to buy a share and didnt tell them when to sell it.We make our own decisions and i for one am grateful for his insight-He personally alerted me to NTU in the IPO(20c to price today)


----------



## ALFguy (21 February 2007)

What on earth are you going on about? Sounds like you lost money or something.

Anyway, I picked some up on the fall. Was panic selling and a result of some large sell orders that pushed the sp down yesterday.

Buyers are hesitant now so could drop a little further.

Still happy to hold.


----------



## powerkoala (21 February 2007)

I think your comment toward YT is unfair at all...
You should research yourself before buying anything...
In fact, thanks to YT, I in and out HLX several times...
luckily, I m out at 26.5c last week.
I guess, what YT said is right.. support is at 16c to 18c...
Time to load up again soon


----------



## greggy (21 February 2007)

Sanhedrin said:
			
		

> Welcome to Aussie Stock Forum
> 
> Come in Suckers.



Grow up Sanhedrin.
YT, Kennas and many others do their best.  Via this forum I've been alerted to many opportunities for further research.  When it comes to final decisions you alone have the power to buy or sell.
DYOR


----------



## constable (21 February 2007)

Sanhedrin said:
			
		

> Welcome to Aussie Stock Forum
> 
> Come in Suckers.



Perhaps yt could tell you when to sell that way you can have your hand held the whole way while your trading


----------



## alankew (21 February 2007)

Lads looks like YTs gang is bigger than Sanhedrin-if it was possible i would be shorting him at the moment


----------



## constable (21 February 2007)

Welcome back kennas!!
I'd be interested in your interpretation of price movement on the graph if you have time between detox and enemas!


----------



## petervan (21 February 2007)

low blow sanhedrin.that was not neccesary.i am sure this stock will bounce after reading all the infomation supplied by yt.enough activity coming up to keep the market interested.


----------



## megla (21 February 2007)

there are those that;
make things happen,
watch what happens,
and wonder what happened!

I was the later, but still holding and waiting


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 February 2007)

Thanks guys,

I was actually surprised to see how far HLX fell, I thought retrace from 25c to test 20c, there was definitely alot of panic selling,

Fundamentally the projects have not changed at all since say 2 days ago when the stock was making all time highs, what has changed is short term sentiment probably due to the fact that there is and may be a lag of news, also it is dissapointing that management aren't willing to release promo ann's, for example if yesterday instead of just releasing an update within half year financials the company released a specific update on Yallen describing the the strike depth grade etc etc I believe we would have a very very different situation

Given the quality of its Gold and Iron Porjects as well as the Spec Appeal of its Uranium projects a $20m mkt cap is hardly demanding or overvalued,

It may however require the Gold JORC Upgrade from MEP to justify it moving up to the 20c-30c range again.

By April Uranium drilling will start, would be surprised to see SP below 20c then


----------



## BIG BWACULL (21 February 2007)

Sanhedrin said:
			
		

> Welcome to Aussie Stock Forum
> 
> Come in Suckers.



Heres a tip buy some HIH shares    
All final choices are up to the individuals and blaming others is ridiculous all on this forum give their input which is greatly appreciated by the masses but ultimately its your money so spend it wisely. DYOR then you can only blame yourself.


----------



## Sanhedrin (21 February 2007)

A loss, but lesson well and truly learned.

Carma Statement withdrawn. (Sorry Karma!)


----------



## greggy (21 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Thanks guys,
> 
> I was actually surprised to see how far HLX fell, I thought retrace from 25c to test 20c, there was definitely alot of panic selling,
> 
> ...



Spot on YT.  This company's enormous potential hasn't changed, just the share price. I will be soon looking for anotherr re-entry point. Keep up the good work. Your strategy of buying overlooked stock at low prices is sound indeed despite the noise coming from the odd member of the idiot brigade !!DYOR


----------



## Sean K (21 February 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> Welcome back kennas!!
> I'd be interested in your interpretation of price movement on the graph if you have time between detox and enemas!



Yo!! My head hurts. I didn't have a drink last night, so I have a hangover from 4 weeks of Corona, Tequila and Margaritas.

I expect support at $0.20 now, but due to how hard it ran, and day trader influence, I'm not sure. Would like to see it test 20 and consolidate for a bit to shake the very short term traders.


----------



## ALFguy (21 February 2007)

Sanhedrin said:
			
		

> A loss, but lesson well and truly learned.
> 
> Carma Statement withdrawn. (Sorry Karma!)




Sanhedrin, I hate to see people lose money but if it helps, I had to lose a hell of a lot before I became a successful trader. I honestly believe these losses are a good lesson - they were for me anyway.

Good look with any future trades.


----------



## marc1 (21 February 2007)

Hmmmmm 100% gain in 3 weeks and people still not satisfied   

Great call YT Keep up the good work.

looking forward to your next little gem.

cheers marc.


----------



## sydneysider (21 February 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Yo!! My head hurts. I didn't have a drink last night, so I have a hangover from 4 weeks of Corona, Tequila and Margaritas.
> 
> I expect support at $0.20 now, but due to how hard it ran, and day trader influence, I'm not sure. Would like to see it test 20 and consolidate for a bit to shake the very short term traders.




That was an extremely fast pullback from 27 down to 16.5 and now back to 21. IMHO we just saw a very professionally run "sting" that shook loose several million shares over two days. I suspect that we will now see a tonne of depth pour into the buy side....


----------



## constable (21 February 2007)

Ta kennas, good luck with the head!! Meanwhile, back at the ranch, sp is nearly back to where it started! Seems while we were all posting we stopped selling  lol


----------



## Sean K (21 February 2007)

Sanhedrin said:
			
		

> A loss, but lesson well and truly learned.
> 
> Carma Statement withdrawn. (Sorry Karma!)



Good come back Sanhedrin.

I actually think your comment has exposed an issue for this and all other forums and that is the potential practice of 'pump and dump' which I think is the standard practice at HC and what we at ASF are trying to absolutely avoid.

The only real way to do that is to enforce strict rules about posting random price targets and comments with no technical or fundamental analysis. Joe and the Mods can not monitor every single comment, so some ramping does appear now and then.   

In the case of this thread, there was plenty of information flowing for all to do their own research and analysis on. 

I always caution people about jumping on things after they've bolted and to always have an escape plan, no matter what the stock. Might have come in handy here.

All the best.


----------



## sydneysider (21 February 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Good come back Sanhedrin.
> 
> I actually think your comment has exposed an issue for this and all other forums and that is the potential practice of 'pump and dump' which I think is the standard practice at HC and what we at ASF are trying to absolutely avoid.
> 
> ...




Kennas. I am looking at a 3 month chart of HLX on bigcharts and am always looking for unusual formations. The action in HLX certainly qualifies as "unusual" as the action over the last two days created an extremely large breakout to 27 and pullback with a base at 16.5. This was totally out of charcter with the build up of buyers and the flag formation and break-out that was underway. IMHO the pattern probably has several very deep pockets that pumped hard and dumped "lite". I think we are still headed very much higher as the deep pockets have added substantially to their long positions.


----------



## stoxclimber (21 February 2007)

Well its an interesting situation now..biggest barrier is the big sell order at 22c


----------



## constable (21 February 2007)

What is also of interest average price today (11.55 am) is  20.01c, not as many shares were sold off cheap as what I thought!


----------



## Beethoven (21 February 2007)

This stock kind of reminds me of JMS lol.  Has absolutely no idea of marketing and has no marketing campaign.  However this company cant be blamed for not releasing an ann because of it being free carried by other companies.  I believe the fundamentals are still there and not much has changed since last week.  I believe this stock has shaken out all the short term traders in the stock and left the majority of fundamentalists left on board including me.  Go the fundies


----------



## Dr Doom (21 February 2007)

marc1 said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm 100% gain in 3 weeks and people still not satisfied   cheers marc.




Have an exit plan, take profits when they present themselves, try not to rely on ta for everything, be prepared to change your philosophy if the fundamentals don't materialise.


----------



## stoxclimber (21 February 2007)

Beethoven said:
			
		

> I believe the fundamentals are still there and not much has changed since last week.  I believe this stock has shaken out all the short term traders in the stock and left the majority of fundamentalists left on board including me.  Go the fundies




Yeah, the only real thing coming out of the report (which was released on the day of the first correction) was that there doesnt seem to be any impending releases of information..apart from that this is still the same stock that people were paying ~25c for 2 days ago happily..now its gone down to the 19s (and ASFers have probably been stopped out and are now upset.) I'm comfortably holding (although I'm a bit nervous that HLX might not significantly rise in time for me to make big money on my options).


----------



## clowboy (21 February 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> Now own up who panic sold? ...Still holding and picked up another 100k.




Panic, yes.

Sold, not yet.


----------



## lounge chair (21 February 2007)

young trader, back late last year you posted 3 charts, saying that if hlx broke 20c on a 3 year chart it would signal an uptrend long term. Do you still yhink this is the case.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 February 2007)

lounge chair said:
			
		

> young trader, back late last year you posted 3 charts, saying that if hlx broke 20c on a 3 year chart it would signal an uptrend long term. Do you still yhink this is the case.




I can't post charts so I'm not 100% sure if that was me,

But nevertheless I always felt that once HLX broke 20c it was off into Blue Sky, and it sorta did that, ie 20c-27c = 35% in a few days,

However now it appears sentiment has turned ST,

I think stock will trade between 16c and 22c (I know thats a big channel) but given a lack of news, impatient punters may jump off,

Like I keep saying the key ST is MEP's JORC Upgrade, for those who are worried I will find and repost my fundamental analysis on HLX again,

My final comment is that I expect HLX rise to start again in April at the latest based on TOE drilling but may start even sooner if MEP upgrade Tunkillia or AQA do further work to Yallen, in 6 months all 3 projects will be well advanced and 20c will be a memory I'd suspect.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 February 2007)

Well despite the carnage, nothing has changed fundamentally for HLX


*HLX *  
*Share structure*
100m shares + 25m 14c  31/3/07 opeis,

Mkt Cap 
15c = $18.75m
20c = $25m
25c = $32m
30c = $37m
35c = $44m

*Projects*

*Tunkillia * Gold, HLX is 49% Free Carried by MEP, OXR has taken an option to earn 25% as well, if the project stakes up OXR have expressed their desire to purchase it outright as with Prominent Hill

This is the jewel in the crown, 
*
JORC stands at 10.5Mt@2.2g/t = 730k oz's Au*
However this is a 18month old JORC that HLX outlined, MEP has been drilling away for the past 12-18months and a new JORC is due out soon, the new JORC will probably be 15Mt@2.5g/t = 1.34 Million oz's Gold

Cap Ex is estimated to be $30m - $50m  for a 1Mtp.a. or 2Mtp.a. plant

Cash operating costs are estimated at $400 oz which at a current AUD spot of $800 oz provides some very nice cash flow figures
*
NPV of project*
Assumptions:
Resource = 730k oz's
Margin = Estimated to be $400/oz but use $300/oz to be safe
Cap Ex = $50m

730k oz's @ margin of $300oz = $220m less Cap Ex -$50m = $170m
*
Net to HLX = $170m x 49% = $80m = 64c HLX*

Clearly alot of potential here and the most important factor that seperates HLX from other speccies is that a Proven Development company MEP are doing all the hard work to get the project going, thus funding is not going to be an issue, also as OXR has a back door option to buy into the project it spices things up a little. so its only a matter of time.
*
EXPECTING JORC UPGRADE WITHIN 2 MONTHS (expecting 75% increase to resource)*

_Gold - Tunkillia
*Joint venture partner Minotaur Exploration Ltd has commenced the process of calculating a new JORC resource for the Area 223 ore-body taking into account the recent Diamond, RC and Slimline RC drilling completed by Minotaur up to December 2006. * This drilling included some significant intersections in the oxide portion of the ore-body outside the previously defined resource as well as covering gaps in the 50m X 30m drilling grid. The additional mineralisation discovered in the shallow oxide zone has the potential to provide the project with additional shallow ounces to the
resource, as well as converting previous waste to resources.

In addition, ounces identified at Area 191 from recent drilling have the potential to add positively to the project economics.
Minotaur is continuing a program of slim-line RC drilling to add to knowledge of gold mineralisation in the oxide zone at Area 223, together with a metallurgical study into the leaching characteristics of both the oxide and primary ore types. Initial bottle roll tests have shown that both ore types have positive leaching characteristics, further column tests are now required to confirm this and calculate the expected recovery percentage for both ore types. *Whilst these programs are expected to be completed during the first quarter of 2007 * and assist in any development decision, Minotaur expend money at their discretion under the JV earn-in, have until March 2009 to expend the $5 million to earn their 51% and Helix can only release results when made available by Minotaur._

*Glenburgh * 100% Gold, W.A.
 JORC 1.1Mt@3.1g/t = 110,000 Oz's Au, they're targeting a minimum 500k oz resource for a stand alone project

*Lake Everard* HLX 49% TOE (Toro) 51% Searching for uranium
S.A. part of Tunkillia area
*
Recent surveys by Toro Outlined several huge anamolies, they will be drill tested by a massive 1000 Hole Campaign in March/April*

_Uranium
Toro Energy Ltd has carried out a regional airborne AEM survey on 1 kilometre line spaces covering approximately 920 square kilometres of Helix’s Gawler tenements in South Australia. The AEM dataset was processed and a depth to basement-palaeochannel location interpretation was conducted by Toro’s geophysical consultants. *The survey has identified an approximately 25
kilometre long portion of palaeochannel that appears prospective for uranium. * From the AEM survey five (5) priority palaeochannel uranium targets have been identified, and each area will have in the vicinity of 200 holes drilled in fence lines to transect the palaleochannels to fresh basement. The target area is located on the eastern edge of South Australia’s Yellabinna nature reserve, therefore a series of access conditions must be met prior to drilling. Drill planning is currently underway, with fieldwork expected to commence at the end of the fire-ban season. *Drilling is expected to commence in the Q2 of 2007, * however Toro expend money at their discretion under the JV earn-in, have until mid 2009 to expend the $2 million to earn their 51% and Helix can only release results when made available by Toro._

*
Yallen *  30% Free Carried by API, Pilbara W.A.

The drilling confirms a mineralised
zone of 2.7km x 900m, up to 30m thick and grading
up to 60% Fe.

2700x900x30 = 73m Cubic Metres Ore

Now over at the YML thread gringokonyo and camaybay established that 1cubic metre ore = 4 tonnes

73m Cubic Metres = *292mt Ore grading say 58% Fe  *  

_
Iron Ore
Joint Venture partner Australian Premium Iron [“API”], which comprises AMCI Holdings Australia Pty Ltd and Aquila Resources Ltd, announced in December 2006 the discovery of buried channel iron mineralisation at the West Pilbara – Yalleen Iron Ore JV, which is located approximately 50kilometres east south-east of the Pilbara township of Pannawonica. API is spending $1.5 million prior to April 2009 to earn a 70% interest in the iron ore rights of the tenements held by Helix. Helix can thereafter elect to contribute pro-rata or dilute at $50,000 per 1% until its JV interest reaches 10%, wherein the Helix interest converts to a royalty of 50 cents per tonne.

* The initial drilling results from the 1st target area confirms a mineralised zone of 2,700 metres by 900 metres. Whilst we expect API to commence drilling the other target areas from the Hoist EM survey and prepare a resource estimate as they move down the development path during 2007*, API expend money at their discretion under the JV earn-in and Helix can only release results when made available by API._

*Summary*
Well its no longer an undiscovered GEM, 

However Tunkilia still provids excellent true fundamental value, as does Yalleen with the AQA/API JV determined to get into production ASAP and will fully fund development if need be.

The U grounds around Tunkilia provide HUGE SPEC UPSIDE which we will se reflected in by a Share Price re-rating when drilling begins


----------



## constable (21 February 2007)

YT I noticed in the ann. that,
2700m by 900m by what? In one of your earlier posts you stated 30m but that wasn't stated in latest ann??


----------



## stoxclimber (22 February 2007)

re: YT's analysis, the company market cap is back down to about 23mm at today's close with 1.15mm cash. Those projects for 22mm (net cash) is undoubtably a better deal than for those who thought it was a good deal at ~24c HLX...whether or not you think its a great deal is up to you. BUt that said, a lot of scared/upset investors who got caught on the drop will be steering clear of this one for the near future i would think.


----------



## kransky (22 February 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> YT I noticed in the ann. that,
> 2700m by 900m by what? In one of your earlier posts you stated 30m but that wasn't stated in latest ann??




the results were varying from 1m to 30m... here they are: (10 holes)
30+1, 2, 6+1, 11, 1+2+14, 1+15, 30, 1, 12, 5

average of this is 13m
so that takes the iron ore down to 43% of YT's estimate. Still a LOT of iron ore though!

Importantly this is only the FIRST iron ore target identified in the area and they are drilling the other targets together with infilling this one.

The fundamentals are pretty good. The company is getting a free ride on some nice projects.


----------



## moses (22 February 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Yo!! My head hurts. I didn't have a drink last night, so I have a hangover from 4 weeks of Corona, Tequila and Margaritas.
> 
> I expect support at $0.20 now, but due to how hard it ran, and day trader influence, I'm not sure. Would like to see it test 20 and consolidate for a bit to shake the very short term traders.



All the lizard's gizzards I could consult through the night support this view. A bit more shaking out, yes, maybe even down as low as 17c followed by consolidation before bouncing back up to new highs. 

Essentially all the candles seems bearish, but I'm pleased to note a little ray of bull**** on the SMA and hope it is the first sign of a rebound to come.

I guess Thursday is shopping day.


----------



## lounge chair (22 February 2007)

sorry YT, in reply to post 492, it was kennas that posted the charts on 21-07-2007.


----------



## Sean K (22 February 2007)

lounge chair said:
			
		

> young trader, back late last year you posted 3 charts, saying that if hlx broke 20c on a 3 year chart it would signal an uptrend long term. Do you still yhink this is the case.




LC, I was actually referring to the break through $0.14/15 which I though was a break of the long term down trend.



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> 20 cents is even more important, and if it *starts moving towards here*, we have a general upward trend instead of just recovery....




The updated chart below shows where the break of the long term down trend was IMO. Breaking 20 cents was just a continuation of the break up, and certainly confirmation.

20 cents is very important as you can see the long term support/resistance at this level. Now that it has broken up through this, it becomes support. We saw this yesterday when the sp broke through, but quickly regained ground. So, 20 cents has been tested which makes it better support. If it's tested again, and holds then that's more validation.

Once again, this is just a probability. Nothing's a certainty, of course.


----------



## Accaeric (22 February 2007)

I am curious who places 500k of oppies @7c, but the heads is 19c?


----------



## Halba (22 February 2007)

hi guys.

I hold aquila resources. basically these guys are leveraging of HLX's and RHI's tenements and starting up another FMG type operation with 20mT per annum. HLX and RHI will benefit through ongoing royalties/minority interests in this venture.


----------



## Accaeric (22 February 2007)

I am thinking about MOX,URA, did HLX peak? I reckon it did. HLX could be quiet or drift After wild run without big news.


----------



## dj_420 (22 February 2007)

i think sp just ran a little ahead of itself. sp was increasing steadily before speculators took it to far. i want to see it hold 20 cents and build a base of support there.

gold upgrade to come, not sure when however. gold spot is also increasing, will be good for goldies!


----------



## stoxclimber (22 February 2007)

Seems to be holding up alright..bit of a dropoff in vol compared to previous days.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 February 2007)

dj_420 said:
			
		

> i think sp just ran a little ahead of itself. sp was increasing steadily before speculators took it to far. i want to see it hold 20 cents and build a base of support there.
> 
> gold upgrade to come, not sure when however. gold spot is also increasing, will be good for goldies!




Exactly! like I keep saying the MEP gold upgrade is the wild card and with gold pushin $680 its a good time to be releasing it,

But when is the question, the answer lies with MEP


----------



## stoxclimber (22 February 2007)

Stock holding up well with also a big buyer of the options. Unfortunately volume is quite low..


edit: massive buy there


----------



## greggy (22 February 2007)

stoxclimber said:
			
		

> Stock holding up well with also a big buyer of the options. Unfortunately volume is quite low..
> 
> 
> edit: massive buy there



Up 1c today to 20.5c. Perhaps its starting to move slowly upwards from here.
DYOR


----------



## Sean K (22 February 2007)

I think just finding some short term support here. Hopefully it holds for a few days to consolidate after the jump.


----------



## greggy (22 February 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> I think just finding some short term support here. Hopefully it holds for a few days to consolidate after the jump.



Hi Kennas,

I'm thinking of buying back in around the 20c mark, but will wait and see what happens.  Spent most of my spare trading cash on NRU.
DYOR


----------



## stoxclimber (23 February 2007)

Volume on this one has died right off - probably safe to buy back it but yet little potential for it to rocket


----------



## Beethoven (23 February 2007)

> Minotaur is continuing a program of slim-line RC drilling to add to knowledge of gold mineralisation in the oxide zone at Area 223, together with a metallurgical study into the leaching characteristics of both the oxide and primary ore types. Initial bottle roll tests have shown that both ore types have positive leaching characteristics, further column tests are now required to confirm this and calculate the expected recovery percentage for both ore types. Whilst these programs are expected to be completed during the first quarter of 2007 and assist in any development decision




It says here that metallurgical study and column test will be completed by the end of this quarter.  So i think interest will pick up around of the mid of march.


----------



## Stimpy (23 February 2007)

Looks like HLX slept in this morning


----------



## stoxclimber (23 February 2007)

Biggish buy just went through, took out one of the big sells.


----------



## moses (23 February 2007)

nice to see HLX pulling itself up by its bootstraps; now all orders below 0.225 are cleared. Next hurdle is the 100k order at 0.225; ssssmokin!!!!


----------



## Stimpy (23 February 2007)

Up 12.2% at 14:26, don't stop now!


----------



## stoxclimber (23 February 2007)

Well, starting to run a bit now...probably see some upset punters jump back on


----------



## Sean K (23 February 2007)

Support validated at 20, hopefully a steadier climb with day traders steering clear. Still early days. Could fall over in the next 1 1/2 hrs..


----------



## Go Nuke (23 February 2007)

Here it goes!!!!
On its way up again b4 the close of day i hope

Dam though...was 1 cent too slow on buying more through commsec at Market value  
That will teach me to touch type...lol


----------



## Pat (23 February 2007)

I agree Kennas, 20 cents definately support, short term though.
I just don't trust this stock/directors I guess. It's HLX's tennements, but they can't ann on the progress???

Hope HLX rockets for the guys who held, I took my 10% today @ 22 cents.


----------



## dj_420 (23 February 2007)

HLX JV partners AQA and TOE are up. look at AQA up 10%, there has been some recent media coverage on iron ore as late.

i think iron ore could possibly be commodity for 2007, as well as nickel, gold, maybe zinc (if we see more drawdowns and LME empty quickly). oh yeah and uranium!


----------



## Sean K (23 February 2007)

Pat said:
			
		

> I agree Kennas, 20 cents definately support, short term though.



Pat, I actually think it's longer term support. Have a look at a 4 year chart. I posted one yesterday I think with support shown.


----------



## stoxclimber (23 February 2007)

For anyone that wants to jump onto HLX, the options are actually better value..

24.5c on the ask, compared to 9c on the options ask..saves u 1.5c a share


----------



## dj_420 (23 February 2007)

agree pat. i would like to see the buyers gaps fill up without a massive run on the sp. huge runs encourage big selldowns like the other day. i want to see 1 - 2 cent increases with support following sp.


----------



## Pat (23 February 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Pat, I actually think it's longer term support. Have a look at a 4 year chart. I posted one yesterday I think with support shown.




I guess, but seeing it the share price got smashed to 16.5 cents, i'm not sure how strong it is... I suppose when there is a panic sell off support flys away with the share price.


----------



## Sean K (23 February 2007)

Pat said:
			
		

> I guess, but seeing it the share price got smashed to 16.5 cents, i'm not sure how strong it is... I suppose when there is a panic sell off support flys away with the share price.



There were only a few sales at 16 ish cents. It was a panic sell off from day trippers. It bounced straight off there and back to 20. Now that I've said all that, it'll crash to 10 cents.


----------



## sydneysider (23 February 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Support validated at 20, hopefully a steadier climb with day traders steering clear. Still early days. Could fall over in the next 1 1/2 hrs..




Kennas, the U.S. Wall Street Journal did a half page article about resource miners and featured BHP and their iron ore operations in the Pilbara with commentary about the massive developments in the area. There have been a whole series of major articles about the Pilbara, W.A. resources, BHP in the WSJ over the last few weeks. This mornings article came with a large color photo of an ioron ore open pit operated by BHP in the Pilbara. IMHO the yanks have arrived with suit cases of cash... look at AQA which is flying.. I think that HLX is now "entrapped" in a major bull market move.


----------



## Pat (23 February 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> There were only a few sales at 16 ish cents. It was a panic sell off from day trippers. It bounced straight off there and back to 20. Now that I've said all that, it'll crash to 10 cents.





10 cents?   Hope not, got a few mates who would cry if they saw that.
Any view on the small rise today. Been some low volume, small bids pushing the price up... I dont see it holding.


----------



## Go Nuke (23 February 2007)

sydneysider said:
			
		

> Kennas, the U.S. Wall Street Journal did a half page article about resource miners and featured BHP and their iron ore operations in the Pilbara with commentary about the massive developments in the area. There have been a whole series of major articles about the Pilbara, W.A. resources, BHP in the WSJ over the last few weeks. This mornings article came with a large color photo of an ioron ore open pit operated by BHP in the Pilbara. IMHO the yanks have arrived with suit cases of cash... look at AQA which is flying.. I think that HLX is now "entrapped" in a major bull market move.




Ahhh...I was born and raised in Tom Price in the Pilbara...Iron Ore is in my blood!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 February 2007)

Go Nuke said:
			
		

> Ahhh...I was born and raised in Tom Price in the Pilbara...Iron Ore is in my blood!




In your blood you say? So what if I stuck a drill into you and sent the sample away for assays what sort of results could I expect? 60% Fe ?  : TGI Friday (I'm losing the plot)


On a serious note, alot of buy orders sit around 20c and then get pulled lately, so keep an eye on that


----------



## djones (23 February 2007)

This is the first time I have owned options, so one question. I dont have enough $$$ to convert all my options and I will be selling them on market.

As the expiry date gets closer to the options always sell at around (Share Price - Strike Price) or do they sell at a discounted value due to the hassle of converting into shares?? If so whens the best time to sell in your opinion?


----------



## Beethoven (23 February 2007)

djones said:
			
		

> This is the first time I have owned options, so one question. I dont have enough $$$ to convert all my options and I will be selling them on market.
> 
> As the expiry date gets closer to the options always sell at around (Share Price - Strike Price) or do they sell at a discounted value due to the hassle of converting into shares?? If so whens the best time to sell in your opinion?




LoL i dont think there is a right or wrong answer for this question.  If you cant convert them ... why buy so many of them especially when its close to the expiry date??.  But my opinion to you is if you cant convert them you might as well sell them what you think is a good price.


----------



## djones (24 February 2007)

Beethoven said:
			
		

> LoL i dont think there is a right or wrong answer for this question.  If you cant convert them ... why buy so many of them especially when its close to the expiry date??.  But my opinion to you is if you cant convert them you might as well sell them what you think is a good price.




For leverage. I just wanted to know whether buyers of options pay much of a discount to what the options are worth because of the hassle of conversion.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (24 February 2007)

Timothy Boreham of the Criterion got back to me via email,

He's going to take a look at HLX and may comment on it in a sector wide piece, I will also forward him an updated view on YML, with nickel breaking $20lb I think YML is well poised for a proper re-rating soon


----------



## greggy (25 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Timothy Boreham of the Criterion got back to me via email,
> 
> He's going to take a look at HLX and may comment on it in a sector wide piece, I will also forward him an updated view on YML, with nickel breaking $20lb I think YML is well poised for a proper re-rating soon



Hi YT,

I'm back in around the 20c mark.  
Timothy Boreham is a pretty good bloke.  He always replies to his emails.  I contacted him about NRU just over a week ago and he informed that he was about to do a review on uranium stocks which may include NRU and hopefully HLX as well.  I often read his Criterion column and he seems to have a strong ability to move markets just like you YT.
DYOR


----------



## stoxclimber (26 February 2007)

Volume has totally died off here - on the plus side there wasn't another big sell off like before but with volume this dry a run seems unlikely.


----------



## Beethoven (26 February 2007)

stoxclimber said:
			
		

> Volume has totally died off here - on the plus side there wasn't another big sell off like before but with volume this dry a run seems unlikely.




Volume has died off because people arent expecting anything soon like in a couple of days.  I think middle of march is when we will see some movement like what we saw earlier in the last couple of weeks and if an announcement comes out after that i think we will see it go to blue skies.


----------



## Beethoven (27 February 2007)

Well volume seemed to pick up a little today.  I saw AQA in a trading halt.  I hope it has something to do with HLX because if they are in a trading halt, then HLX will be in a trading halt soon as well.  I wonder if that has caused some interest to come on it today.  Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## sydneysider (27 February 2007)

Beethoven said:
			
		

> Well volume seemed to pick up a little today.  I saw AQA in a trading halt.  I hope it has something to do with HLX because if they are in a trading halt, then HLX will be in a trading halt soon as well.  I wonder if that has caused some interest to come on it today.  Anyone have any thoughts?




Half yearly reports due from all three JV partners Aquila, Toro & Minatour in the next week or so.


----------



## djones (28 February 2007)

Some big sells in there, hopefully pulled before open but probably not due to the other markets last night. Hopefully we dont test 20c resistance today!


----------



## djones (28 February 2007)

Down 3.5 to 19.5cents with lot of sells and not to many buys to hold the price up. Im going to hold in there with my shares and options as hopefully this is just a slight market correction which will bounce back. Would love some positive news from HLX on thursday or friday!


----------



## stoxclimber (28 February 2007)

Relax djones...people selling out but its ridiculous for the share price to have fallen so farm on the available news...imo its the reaction of small punters in stock forums who are panicing and/or trade strict stop losses.

I doubt we'll see a sharpe bounce as many such punters are scared of HLX after dropping 26->19c and again today...but as news of their projects comes to light I believe we should see the companys value more accurately reflected.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 February 2007)

All things being equall I think HLX held up very well today,

I mean 2 months ago this was a *Sub * 10c stock and today in a Blood Letting Mkt it still held and traded around 20c on about what 4m shares, 

Son now its fair to say HLX is a 20c stock

Its clearly a grown up now with lots of people who appreciate its fundamentals (another of my baby's have grown  )


----------



## stoxclimber (28 February 2007)

IMO YT HLX did not hold up well today at all.. that sort of fall was not justified by the news and comparable stocks..imo it has fallen because small time investors want to get out (see e.g. Comsoc processing a record number of trades today) - i havent seen the trades for today but it seems like (from my memory of HLX's buy stack) there wasnt much buyside liquidity so the stock was sold down and we saw some big buying emerge and snap up all the sellers. 

IMO HLX has massively overcorrected on the back of small punter selling - the question in my mind is are these investors going to jump back in if the AXO recovers? In my opinion, not until HLX starts rallying itself and then we might see these investors jump back on which would push HLX to new highs (if it were to happen). This may not occur within the March timeframe meaning option holders looking to sell on market may be dissapointed.


----------



## Beethoven (1 March 2007)

announcement is coming out!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stoxclimber (1 March 2007)

Director buying.


----------



## Beethoven (1 March 2007)

stoxclimber said:
			
		

> Director buying.




Oh that can only be good sign.  That one of the JV partners are about to release an announcement .  Director bought 400000 shares + 300000 oppies and bought them for $100000


----------



## wanty (1 March 2007)

As Raks from hc just pointed out to me also,the 300,000 oppy purchase on top of the heads tells me they are going to fly.With a few weeks left on the oppies,he must know really good news is close at hand.


----------



## greggy (1 March 2007)

Beethoven said:
			
		

> Oh that can only be good sign.  That one of the JV partners are about to release an announcement .  Director bought 400000 shares + 300000 oppies and bought them for $100000



Directors buying in siginifcant amounts is a very positive and bullish sign.
DYOR


----------



## Sean K (1 March 2007)

wanty said:
			
		

> As Raks from hc just pointed out to me also,the 300,000 oppy purchase on top of the heads tells me they are going to fly.With a few weeks left on the oppies,he must know really good news is close at hand.



What 300K oppie purchase are you talking about wanty? Is that today? I see a couple of 400k ish purchases ($28k) but no 300. A $28K oppie purchase isn't that impressive to me. Why would the sp 'fly' due to this?


----------



## Sean K (1 March 2007)

Aaaah, director purchase. Still $28K worth...  Perhaps I haven't all the information here?


----------



## stoxclimber (1 March 2007)

kennas, see the latest annoucement. 


A ~21k purchase isnt itself that impressive but when you consider the options are deep ITM the director now basically has 700K extra worth of shares leveraged on the HLX price movement.

edit: kennas, also purchased another 400K shares


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 March 2007)

Kennas this director has bought about 1m shares in the past 2 months,

He likes the company and doesn't mind paying up for it,

I doubt his opie purchase was because "he knows it going to fly"

But probably so he can convert into more shares.


----------



## Sean K (1 March 2007)

I do like directors buying, it's generally a good sign. Pretty positive that it's held above 20 cents. Momentum still looks down to me at the moment. Needs to recapture 23 cents for me to be smiling again.


----------



## jtb (1 March 2007)

stoxclimber said:
			
		

> kennas, see the latest annoucement.
> 
> 
> A ~21k purchase isnt itself that impressive but when you consider the options are deep ITM the director now basically has 700K extra worth of shares leveraged on the HLX price movement.
> ...




Seeing as the purchases are @ an average of about 20c and 6 c (thus 20c across the board) you would hope that some news would be coming so that selling the fully paids to convert the options would be a positive transaction?


----------



## wanty (1 March 2007)

Kennas

number acquired     401,584 heads   300,000 options march 31st options


----------



## wanty (1 March 2007)

Sorry,now holds $100 k odd worth of stock.

Big leverage in the oppies.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 March 2007)

wanty said:
			
		

> Sorry,now holds $100 k odd worth of stock.




 

He holds 1.7m shares + 300k options

1.7m shares @ 20c = $340k
300k opies @ 6c =      $18k

So he holds a $360k position currently,

Now I'm assuming he'll convert those oppies over, thus he'l eventually hold 2m shares

@ 20c thats a $400k position, I like it! and obviously so does he!


----------



## greggy (1 March 2007)

A nice little rebounce today in its share price.  A lot of uranium related stocks seem to be having a good day today.  Lets hope it continues.
DYOR


----------



## wanty (1 March 2007)

Sorry,now holds $100 k odd worth of stock.

Big leverage in the oppies.


----------



## wanty (1 March 2007)

I'll take your word for it yt


----------



## stoxclimber (2 March 2007)

HLX is another stock which has dropped ~15% on the market 'correction' which realistically has not influenced the value of the company by more than a couple per cent.


----------



## Beethoven (2 March 2007)

stoxclimber said:
			
		

> HLX is another stock which has dropped ~15% on the market 'correction' which realistically has not influenced the value of the company by more than a couple per cent.




I think a lot of companies out in the stock market have dropped a lot and while the fundamentals are still there still declines.  So after the correction is over i think the decline for HLX is short lived and will rise as much as it fell as soon as a flow of news comes out.


----------



## Tradewinds (2 March 2007)

the posts per day on this stock(not including my own) has dropped to a rate where i'm very tempted to buy in......


----------



## jtb (2 March 2007)

Tradewinds said:
			
		

> the posts per day on this stock(not including my own) has dropped to a rate where i'm very tempted to buy in......




Ssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.............


----------



## clowboy (2 March 2007)

Tradewinds said:
			
		

> the posts per day on this stock(not including my own) has dropped to a rate where i'm very tempted to buy in......




? please explain


----------



## stoxclimber (2 March 2007)

I think tradewind is saying that the posts per day on each stock is reflective of the amount of the small punters in the stock, i.e. 'dumb' money. Since no-ones posting about HLX tradewind is inferring its not held by many said small punters, so its probably a good deal.

However tradewind I have also noted that people rarely post when the stocks are falling, which might also be a factor


----------



## wanty (5 March 2007)

Consolidated big time around these levels. Interest coming back, directors building on their positions. Toro up, MEP up, AQA up, only needs news via any of these fronts and she will fly.


----------



## constable (5 March 2007)

wanty said:
			
		

> Consolidated big time around these levels. Interest coming back, directors building on their positions. Toro up, MEP up, AQA up, only needs news via any of these fronts and she will fly.



Meanwhile 6 hours later any support hlx had has been wiped like a dirty bum!


----------



## Rob_ee (5 March 2007)

Wow ... 5 min before close 15.5c NOW THAT IS CHEAP

If I turned the chart upside down I'd get a buy signal for sure   

Rob


----------



## Dukey (5 March 2007)

15.5c ....    Man!!!!!!! thats crazy huh!!
there are no sellers below 18c on my comsec depth!!
Had to be an isolated panic sell?? would be my guess.
and an expensive one at that.

Or...at that time of day... is it manipulation?


----------



## Sean K (5 March 2007)

Dukey said:
			
		

> 15.5c ....    Man!!!!!!! thats crazy huh!!
> there are no sellers below 18c on my comsec depth!!
> Had to be an isolated panic sell?? would be my guess.
> and an expensive one at that.
> ...



Panick selling across the board Ducky. Unless the US pulls a rabbit out of the hat, more to follow tomorrow.


----------



## Jimminy (5 March 2007)

I think it is fair to say that the volume has never supported HLX at the levels it has been sitting for the past 2-3 weeks.

I am disappointed it dipped as much as it has today, and so are those directors buying too I bet.

It's probably worth flipping a coin to decide whether you hold or sell tomorrow. People need to remember where Helix was at the beginning of the year. IMO that is potentially where we are now headed back to. 12 - 13c support not out of the question.... Sad I know.


----------



## Kipp (6 March 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Panick selling across the board Ducky. Unless the US pulls a rabbit out of the hat, more to follow tomorrow.



'Fraid it was the bear in the hat trick... still in red sea today I reckon...


----------



## sydneysider (6 March 2007)

Kipp said:
			
		

> 'Fraid it was the bear in the hat trick... still in red sea today I reckon...




I am seeing green on the ASX and in Seoul, NZ is down a tad. Japan & HK still closed BUT HLX is trading in the green at 18 cents. Has a very wild chart pattern on it, could go anywhere..... stochastics are very oversold... maybe next leg is up?


----------



## stoxclimber (6 March 2007)

hlx isnt really in the green if one considers the bid yesterday at close was 17c


----------



## Kipp (6 March 2007)

sydneysider said:
			
		

> I am seeing green on the ASX and in Seoul, NZ is down a tad. Japan & HK still closed BUT HLX is trading in the green at 18 cents. Has a very wild chart pattern on it, could go anywhere..... stochastics are very oversold... maybe next leg is up?



Indeed - I assed that call up.  Was pleasantly surprised to wake up this morning and see 112 pt gain to the ASX, which didn't follow the os market lead.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 March 2007)

Was hoping to find a Tunkillia update in MEP's Qtrly but alas nothing really


----------



## djones (7 March 2007)

Nobodys buying oppies, so far only 100k. MANNNN I hope for some good news, I was up $30,000AU and clicked sell at 26.5c HLX and 12c HLXO (100k and 200k respectively) but the order didnt go through properly and by the time I could get the order though I was too late, was also close to selling for 23c and 9c but held off then everything crashed. Im VERY annoyed with myself and have now learnt to set sells as soon as I buy a short term stock, I would of set them at 26c and 12c originally and they would of been sold a few weeks ago. DAMN IT! You live and learn!


----------



## stoxclimber (7 March 2007)

well djones, if you think the company is worth 26c then personally I'd reckon you should sell your HLX now rather than wait for the share price to rise that 20% to intrinsic value...however if you are investing for short term price appreciation thats a different thing all together..


----------



## Jimminy (9 March 2007)

Exploration update announcement out.


----------



## petervan (9 March 2007)

Directors looking to get shares at 26 cents.


----------



## Stimpy (9 March 2007)

Anyone else notice the order for 1.75M options at 3.5c?

Given that they expire in three weeks, someone's very keen!


----------



## melbmade (9 March 2007)

Probably a really stupid ques...just reading the exploration newsletter, says drilling to commence on Glenburgh and Yalleen in the second quarter 2007...is this the 2nd quater of the calender year? ie March to June?
cheers, matt


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 March 2007)

2nd Qtr = April -June


----------



## Beethoven (13 March 2007)

Currently trading at 19 cents.  Shouldn't the oppies be worth more than 3.5 cents??? lol


----------



## Jimminy (13 March 2007)

you will know in a couple of weeks as to whether they should be worth less than that.


----------



## Dukey (14 March 2007)

No trades thus far this morning!!
buyers lining up, but few sellers - thats somewhat reassuring considering the general market today.


----------



## Beethoven (14 March 2007)

When someone sells to the 17 cent level you see more buyers lining up.  When the price rises to 18 or 19 cent levels you see someone selling.  Am i going crazy but does this seem like this stock is getting capped???    For a stock that has barely any volume in the last couple of weeks this stock sure has a bit of support.


----------



## Beethoven (14 March 2007)

Beethoven said:
			
		

> When someone sells to the 17 cent level you see more buyers lining up.  When the price rises to 18 or 19 cent levels you see someone selling.  Am i going crazy but does this seem like this stock is getting capped???    For a stock that has barely any volume in the last couple of weeks this stock sure has a bit of support.




Wow someone is really confident about this stock.  The order of 2 million is almost filled at 3.5 cents.  Thats 70k!!!!!!!!!! worth of oppies.    and if he converts them all thats $280 grand.  Anyone have any thoughts about this??


----------



## Kipp (15 March 2007)

Beethoven said:
			
		

> When someone sells to the 17 cent level you see more buyers lining up.  When the price rises to 18 or 19 cent levels you see someone selling.  Am i going crazy but does this seem like this stock is getting capped???    For a stock that has barely any volume in the last couple of weeks this stock sure has a bit of support.



Not too bad if you're willing to make a day trade... been hovering in the 17-19c range for a while as you say- an easy few bucks IMO.


----------



## madcabbie (15 March 2007)

Stimpy said:
			
		

> Anyone else notice the order for 1.75M options at 3.5c?
> 
> Given that they expire in three weeks, someone's very keen!




Interesting - another order for 1M @ 3c      - whoever is pickin' up these oppies is getting the shares @ 17-17.5c without trying to chase the market up - interesting


----------



## Sean K (15 March 2007)

Seems to have stabilised after dropping back from the big rally from 17 to 25 cents. Probably cleaned out the day traders now, which seems clear by the big drop off in volume.

Is probably going to be effected short term by general market sentiment, but still has projects with great potential. 

Established a bit of support between 16 and 18 cents. Breaking 20 will be pretty positive and might see renewed upward momentum.


----------



## stoxclimber (15 March 2007)

have option holders received their letters yet?


----------



## madcabbie (15 March 2007)

stoxclimber said:
			
		

> have option holders received their letters yet?




Not sure - but, there is an announcement from HLX a couple of weeks back ?? from which you can print off the option exercise form - its in PDF format - you can then either post or give it to this guy who will deliver it for you  > :luigi:


----------



## jtb (15 March 2007)

stoxclimber said:
			
		

> have option holders received their letters yet?




Yeah mate got mine at the start of the month


----------



## Sean K (16 March 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Established a bit of support between 16 and 18 cents. Breaking 20 will be pretty positive and might see renewed upward momentum.



Just breaking 20. If it finishes off well, spells good karma IMO. (not holding)


----------



## madcabbie (16 March 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Seems to have stabilised after dropping back from the big rally from 17 to 25 cents. Probably cleaned out the day traders now, which seems clear by the big drop off in volume.
> 
> Is probably going to be effected short term by general market sentiment, but still has projects with great potential.
> 
> Established a bit of support between 16 and 18 cents. Breaking 20 will be pretty positive and might see renewed upward momentum.





Well, it just hit 21c, albeit on pretty light volume Kennas


----------



## noobs (16 March 2007)

Some good buying support from 18.5 to 20c but we know that this can change in the blink of an eye with this one. Would love to see it consolidate above .20c b4 its next run.


----------



## nomore4s (16 March 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Seems to have stabilised after dropping back from the big rally from 17 to 25 cents. Probably cleaned out the day traders now, which seems clear by the big drop off in volume.
> 
> Is probably going to be effected short term by general market sentiment, but still has projects with great potential.
> 
> Established a bit of support between 16 and 18 cents. Breaking 20 will be pretty positive and might see renewed upward momentum.




Kennas do you have a crystal ball hidden away somewhere?

lol


----------



## Go Nuke (17 March 2007)

Im thinking this might run for a bit now that its gotten over that 19c mark. Hopefully it will get to around the 23c mark.

 Combined with some good ann and away we go maybe?


----------



## toc_bat (19 March 2007)

Hi all

I have been away from the internet for a while, im sure none have you missed me much, anyway does anyone here know when HLXO stopped being traded?

bye all


----------



## madcabbie (19 March 2007)

toc_bat said:
			
		

> Hi all
> 
> I have been away from the internet for a while, im sure none have you missed me much, anyway does anyone here know when HLXO stopped being traded?
> 
> bye all




Friday 23rd March i.e. - end of this week


----------



## Sean K (19 March 2007)

Seems to have found good support at 17 ish and momentum is back up. Holding above 20 will be more confirmation. 

(not holding)


----------



## madcabbie (19 March 2007)

great charts Kennas - someone or something is bidding for a lot of HLXO - of course, we can't know their motivation, but it still adds to the overall picture


----------



## Beethoven (19 March 2007)

madcabbie said:
			
		

> great charts Kennas - someone or something is bidding for a lot of HLXO - of course, we can't know their motivation, but it still adds to the overall picture




Don't know their motivation you say??? I think people can see that HLXO is a bargain.  The stock is trading at around 20 cents.  The options should be worth 6 cents.  Anything below 4 or 5 cents is cheap.  I think its a safe buy and they save on brokerage fees as well.


----------



## jtb (19 March 2007)

Beethoven said:
			
		

> Don't know their motivation you say??? I think people can see that HLXO is a bargain.  The stock is trading at around 20 cents.  The options should be worth 6 cents.  Anything below 4 or 5 cents is cheap.  I think its a safe buy and they save on brokerage fees as well.




Thinking hard about another 100K and selling INL to convert them myself


----------



## Dr Doom (19 March 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Seems to have found good support at 17 ish and momentum is back up. Holding above 20 will be more confirmation.
> 
> (not holding)




I'd like to see a bit more volume too Kennas. Volume usually is a good indicator of a break as well as the other indicators lining up in unison. I see the stochastic topping out in this daily cycle, so it may need to re-test the last lows (for a daily double bottom?) for a real good go at it, depending on further ann's? Then it could be off to the races


----------



## AJ_ (19 March 2007)

Just remember that the directors were buying both HLX and HLXO a while back.... must be for a reason... but HLXO expiry is getting really close, so it could be risky to get those... so that is proabbly why they (HLXO) are trading at a discount.


----------



## Go Nuke (21 March 2007)

Doing well today...now lets just see it stay above 20c!
Any ideas why?


----------



## greggy (21 March 2007)

Go Nuke said:
			
		

> Doing well today...now lets just see it stay above 20c!
> Any ideas why?



I feel that this stock has been well and truly oversold of late.  As discussed  a number of times it has several interesting projects and is set to cash up again with the options expiring very soon.  Nice finish for the day. 
DYOR


----------



## Sean K (21 March 2007)

Volume has picked up a little. Finally cracked 20 (just) which it's been trying to do the past 3 days. Nice finish. 

(not holding)


----------



## greggy (21 March 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Volume has picked up a little. Finally cracked 20 (just) which it's been trying to do the past 3 days. Nice finish.
> 
> (not holding)



Nice chart there Kennas. Thanks for the chart.  I'm still holding.
DYOR


----------



## madcabbie (22 March 2007)

Company announement today - G. Wheeler (company director) bought another 401,417 opts. (exp. 23-3-2007 i.e tomorrow) 
seems like a vote of confidence to me - strike up the band 

and a 1 and 2 and a 1,2,3,4 ...... :band


----------



## petervan (22 March 2007)

Buyers seem to be building up.Looking bullish


----------



## Jimminy (22 March 2007)

what do we make of this? Bought at $0.037c - now that he has notified today and the options expire on the 31 March 2007 he clearly intends to convert.

$0.177 for heads. Probably not a bad buy. But do we see this as a sign from the MD of news being imminent. And what news?


----------



## petervan (22 March 2007)

Pure guesswork, but i think an announcement about production at west pilbara iron project.Have to go pick up the kid from school,going to miss close of market


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 March 2007)

I think its great news as instead of buying on mkt at similar price, he's buying opies and will convert = more cash for company!

I wonder if someone will step up and underwrite the options? Would be easy money for whoever does it!


----------



## Go Nuke (22 March 2007)

Sadly i have NO idea about options...so im just going to sit back, read and learn.
But Im guessing it could be a good thing if he has bought options.
I get a bit confused because I know MD get special privilages in reguards to options etc dont they?
Or is that just based on performance?

Anyway..its going to close on 22c...so Im happy with that


----------



## dubiousinfo (22 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I think its great news as instead of buying on mkt at similar price, he's buying opies and will convert = more cash for company!
> 
> I wonder if someone will step up and underwrite the options? Would be easy money for whoever does it!




I wouldn't be surprised to see the directors take up any shortfall of options not converted.


----------



## nomore4s (22 March 2007)

Another good day, chart starting to look pretty good. Increased volume, MACD looking good but most importantly sp moving up!

Also included is a weekly chart (2 years), the climb is pretty steep, hope it can keep it up.


----------



## wanty (22 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I think its great news as instead of buying on mkt at similar price, he's buying opies and will convert = more cash for company!
> 
> I wonder if someone will step up and underwrite the options? Would be easy money for whoever does it!




Youngtrader, I have it on good authority that someone will underwrite every oppy not converted.

My email

lame2@tpg.com.au


----------



## Siraitken (23 March 2007)

Hello YT and Wanty

Whats does this mean when the unconverted oppies are underwrited?

Cheers
Dave


----------



## stoxclimber (23 March 2007)

Hey guys, quick question on HLXO: Do HLX need to receive my exercise form + cheque by 31st March, or does the cheque actually need to cash by then?


----------



## Reefer (23 March 2007)

They need to receive the cheque by 31st (no idea if that is Friday close or Monday am because 31st is Saturday).  So you probably need cleared funds in your bank on Monday 2nd April.  I have to sell something on Monday 26th to make sure COMSEC clears the funds in time but I can post the exercise form and cheque say on Wednesday 28th while the fund are clearing, to make sure the mail gets it thru on time. Funds should be cleared when Helix banks my cheque.  I'm 100% invested all the time so I'm used to doing things this way.  Other people probably just write cheques and don't have to worry.
I like the casino like feeling of my approach.


----------



## stoxclimber (23 March 2007)

Yeah, im in a bit of the same situation - sold enough stock today to pay for my options, so my cheque would be valid on Thursday [assuming ComSec doesnt screw up!]. Don't want something to go wrong and me lose thousands in options=(


----------



## madcabbie (23 March 2007)

to all who are cashing options - I posted my cheque and form by express post.  It costs about $4, but is guaranteed to get there the next business day.  This was an issue as I am in Brisbane and snail mail can take 3 or 4 days plus you can not trace it.  I posted it yesterday and rang HLX today.  The secretary confirmed that she had received it.


----------



## Beethoven (27 March 2007)

Hmmm quite a few people dumping today.  A sell order of 190000 shares at 20 cents.

I think April is definately going to release one of these announcements or more 

Tunkillia Project -  Minotaur 
10.5 Mt @ 2.2g/t 730k oz Inferred JORC
Assessing resource economics

Glensburg gold - 100% owned
current resource 1.1Mt @ 3.1g/t Au 105k oz Inferred JORC
Planning to drill in second quarter

Yalleen Iron JV - API
Accelerated drilling commencing in 2nd quarter
2.7km x 0.9km x 0.03km up to 60% grade iron

Gawler Uranium Project - Toro
920 km²
Drilling in second quarter

If not I will probably look silly saying this


----------



## sydneysider (27 March 2007)

Technicals look very sloppy with a slightly bearish bias. Maybe it is just distribution after a very nice run from 8 cents to 27 cents over four months. Volume seems to have fallen away. Maybe it is folks selling shares to pay for oppy conversion.


----------



## Beethoven (27 March 2007)

sydneysider said:


> Technicals look very sloppy with a slightly bearish bias. Maybe it is just distribution after a very nice run from 8 cents to 27 cents over four months. Volume seems to have fallen away. Maybe it is folks selling shares to pay for oppy conversion.




Seems to be some support at the 20 cent level.  Doesnt look like it in the depth but $40k worth of HLX was just bought at 20 cents.  As soon as the option conversion is over I think its possible for this stock to go the next leg up.  HLX have strong projects and most of their bigger projects are being farmed in meaning no need for capital raising.  Money from the option conversion can also be used to work on their own projects like glensburg.   

If all the options are converted this company will have a market capital of 21.8 million @ 20 cents.  

DYOR


----------



## Go Nuke (27 March 2007)

Well the MACD looks ready to cross over for Minotaur...maybe that will help Helix slightly.
Though Toro sp ain't doing much yet.

Anyone know when or if an ann is due?


----------



## Jimminy (27 March 2007)

TOE haven't even started drilling yet - so how hell do people expect an announcement? sheesh.


----------



## Beethoven (27 March 2007)

Jimminy said:


> TOE haven't even started drilling yet - so how hell do people expect an announcement? sheesh.




An announcement like starting drilling in the next quarter would be an announcement.  Other would include the feasibility of adding more resources to what they already have from tunkillia and the accelerated drilling yalleen iron ore project.


----------



## Jimminy (27 March 2007)

Beethoven said:


> An announcement like starting drilling in the next quarter would be an announcement.




they said this in the ann 2 weeks ago though.....


----------



## Beethoven (27 March 2007)

Jimminy said:


> they said this in the ann 2 weeks ago though.....




They say that they are expecting to drill in the second quarter.  Doesnt actually say that are actually starting to drill a hole.  Kind of different if you are asking me... thats how i interpreted it  And an announcement saying drilling has commenced or started is more of the annoucement i was talking about on a specific day.


----------



## sydneysider (27 March 2007)

Beethoven said:


> An announcement like starting drilling in the next quarter would be an announcement.  Other would include the feasibility of adding more resources to what they already have from tunkillia and the accelerated drilling yalleen iron ore project.




U might want to check the half yearly and i am relying on my spotty memory but i think HLX said that the "exploratory" program away from the main deposit at Tunkilla was a bust.


----------



## Beethoven (27 March 2007)

sydneysider said:


> U might want to check the half yearly and i am relying on my spotty memory but i think HLX said that the "exploratory" program away from the main deposit at Tunkilla was a bust.




I can't find anything about ditching the JORC upgrade in the half yearly report in area 223?  All i saw is something that we already knew about tunkillia.  lol and i should really take out the feasibility in that paragraph.  Anyways all in all I am waiting for these announcements.

JORC upgrade - tunkillia
Start Drilling - Lake everard
News on the accelerated drilling in Yalleen


----------



## Beethoven (27 March 2007)

Beethoven said:


> I can't find anything about ditching the JORC upgrade in the half yearly report in area 223?  All i saw is something that we already knew about tunkillia.  lol and i should really take out the feasibility in that paragraph.  Anyways all in all I am waiting for these announcements.
> 
> JORC upgrade - tunkillia
> Start Drilling - Lake everard
> News on the accelerated drilling in Yalleen




lake everard = grawler :bonk:


----------



## Go Nuke (29 March 2007)

Finished up strong today!
10.26%..but low volume 300k.

Some BIG buyers looking to get back in!
600+k@18c


----------



## sydneysider (30 March 2007)

Beethoven said:


> I can't find anything about ditching the JORC upgrade in the half yearly report in area 223?  All i saw is something that we already knew about tunkillia.  lol and i should really take out the feasibility in that paragraph.  Anyways all in all I am waiting for these announcements.
> 
> JORC upgrade - tunkillia
> Start Drilling - Lake everard
> News on the accelerated drilling in Yalleen




This may be in the half yearly where it was stated that the 'exploratory" program was a bust not the JORC at Tunkilla. It downgrades the prospectivity away from the current JORC resource areas.


----------



## Beethoven (30 March 2007)

Well my options have been exercised.  With the extra cash we should see it go upwards from now on.


----------



## Jimminy (3 April 2007)

any thing to talk about here....?

Chartists - any thing of interest here?


----------



## jtb (3 April 2007)

Still waiting for my options to be converted...........................
Cheques was cashed last Monday so they can't be far away 

Then a nice JORC of a million oz of Au and a couple of hundred thousand tonnes of Fe and that will be a new fourby for me: 

Unless they announce some rock chip samples that look like rock chips and may have a magnetic anomaly similiar to  uranium rock chips (doesn't matter what state their in either) then it'll be new Sahara's for all of us


----------



## Go Nuke (3 April 2007)

jtb said:


> Still waiting for my options to be converted...........................
> Cheques was cashed last Monday so they can't be far away
> 
> Then a nice JORC of a million oz of Au and a couple of hundred thousand tonnes of Fe and that will be a new fourby for me:
> ...




Ah that would be nice.
Hope we do get an ann csoon
Some big buyers at 18c.
I dont think it will drop that low again.
We are awaiting some announcment..so that should mean up..and hopefully out of that 22c resistance.


----------



## Jimminy (3 April 2007)

yes I am beginning to think this could be good buying at these levels now rather than what one might have to pay in a months time.


----------



## nomore4s (3 April 2007)

Jimminy said:


> any thing to talk about here....?
> 
> Chartists - any thing of interest here?




Nothing has really changed on the chart, except it might be just starting to go sideways & vol has dropped off a bit. It needs an ann to get it moving again imo.


----------



## Jimminy (3 April 2007)

nomore4s said:


> Nothing has really changed on the chart, except it might be just starting to go sideways & vol has dropped off a bit. It needs an ann to get it moving again imo.




Should be a good second half year for Helix - but cannot really see too many announcements in next month from HLX or any JVs. Hence the volume drop but some may see this as a signal to buy. We all interpret things differently.

Good support between 18-19.5c anyway.


----------



## nomore4s (3 April 2007)

Jimminy said:


> Should be a good second half year for Helix




lol, I hope your right.


----------



## Go Nuke (4 April 2007)

nomore4s said:


> lol, I hope your right.




Alot of drilling going on in this second quarter, so im sure some results will be forthcoming.

I read that TOE has started drilling Grawler with its JV partner Stellar Resourses.
Is this just a seperate tennament to HLX's? but in the same area.


----------



## Jimminy (4 April 2007)

yes that was my take on it.


----------



## Go Nuke (5 April 2007)

Does anyone know how close the tennaments that Toro and Helix have are, in relation to the tennaments EL3040, 3369,3372...which accoring to TOE ann they have started drilling?


Im just thinking if its close to the TOE/HLX JV..then we might get some indications from early drill results from this site.


----------



## jtb (5 April 2007)

Good to see an ann' out at last.
Even if it is after the close 

I hope the slag pile is a big one going off the grab samples from Northhampton 

Happy easter all


----------



## Go Nuke (10 April 2007)

HLX looks to be forming a nice channel between 19c & 22c.

Mid April is comming up {drills Results}, so look for signs of volume increasing and some good ann to push us through that barrier.


----------



## Jimminy (10 April 2007)

Symetrical triangle pattern forming - it is exactly where I believe we are at. 

I topped up with a few today. Feeling bullish on Helix . Read below. Edit:  A nice announcement in the next week would be about perfect timing from the company. The next ann. should be from Minotaur - let's hope it is soon as it is primed in a coil position to run.

"Volume is an important factor to consider when determining whether a formation is a true triangle. Typically, volume follows a reliable pattern: volume should diminish as the price swings back and forth between an increasingly narrow range of highs and lows. However, when breakout occurs, there should be a noticeable increase in volume. If this volume picture is not clear, investors should be cautious about whether the pattern is a true triangle.


This traditional volume pattern develops because of investor sentiment during the creation of a triangle. Investors are uncertain. This uncertainty means that they are buying and selling sooner, which translates into a narrowing of the highs and lows, creating the "coil" shape, indicative of the triangle . Because investors are uncertain, many are holding on to their stocks, awaiting the market's next move. When breakout finally does occur, there's a surge in market activity because investors are finally certain enough about the direction of the market to release their pent-up supply or demand."

http://www.trending123.com/patterns/bullish_symmetrical_triangle.htm


----------



## Kipp (10 April 2007)

Agree with the above comments.. MACD crossover and a break through 50 on the RSI are too very bullish signs I look out for.


----------



## Jimminy (11 April 2007)

Keep an eye on this today people..... believe a 10%+ gain is on the cards.


----------



## Sean K (11 April 2007)

Jimminy said:


> Keep an eye on this today people..... believe a 10%+ gain is on the cards.



Jimminy, you need to provide some analysis for why this might happen. Cheers.


----------



## Jimminy (11 April 2007)

Because Minotaur were due to make an announcement re: drilling progress. No 10% gain unfortunately. Oh well.


----------



## Go Nuke (11 April 2007)

Thanks for the charts guys!

So much for that 10%
Not much of a report put out by Minotaur. And the HLX tennants have yet to be drilled.
I still think based on the statements from MEP and HLX in their annoncements...it looks like its later this month that we can hope for a bit of a breakout with more updates due.

Ive just noticed that it finished 6.98% lower today! Even after the MEP ann was posted.
Im sure tomorrow will be a litle more positive :>


----------



## melbmade (12 April 2007)

Hey all,

Announcement out just prior to the close. Both directors buying the new options tells me things are about to go....

My money is on MEP ann. the results of its drilling at Tunkilla...pushing the sp up through where its been moving sideways the last few weeks. THEN Yalleen Iron project should start drilling in this quarter.....more results?


Thats how I see it! I'm back in on this one!

Good luck to everyone DYOR


----------



## stoxclimber (12 April 2007)

They're executive incentive options, given to the directors for free.

That said, I'm anticipating an interesting couple of months coming up as the announcements start to flow.


----------



## constable (12 April 2007)

stoxclimber said:


> They're executive incentive options, given to the directors for free.
> 
> That said, I'm anticipating an interesting couple of months coming up as the announcements start to flow.




I was nearly going to say the same thing but if you check all 3 ann...... app 3y for Greg j Wheeler stated he exercised 700,000 options @ 14c and purchased a further 250000@20.8c average as well as receiving the incentive freebies!
Positive news on a positive graph, it would seem things are starting to build again.


----------



## Jimminy (12 April 2007)

constable said:


> Greg j Wheeler stated he purchased a further 250000@20.8c average as well.




Yes that's what caught my eye. All good things come to those who wait - well sometimes.


----------



## stoxclimber (12 April 2007)

Great news about Mr Wheeler

looking forward to the annoucements!


----------



## stoxclimber (12 April 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> *HLX *
> 
> Summary
> Tunkilia is a large gold project that will eventually be developed by MEP and may even be bought out by OXR, at worst its worth 25c to HLX at best 65c



Like YT said..looking forward to news about this project!


----------



## Jimminy (17 April 2007)

Announcement this evening.....BRR interview.

Greg Wheeler has stated that they are not expecting any announcements to be made on any of their projects until the back end of June. 

Which I then interpret as being mid-late July.  

Well we've waited months for announcements whats another 2-3 months...lol

Stock might drop a little tomorrow on this news. What do others think?


----------



## Go Nuke (22 April 2007)

Well im happy to see that even after that announcement the SP hasn't dropped below 19c.

Surely a nice bit of news soon from HLX will see its share price jump up to the next level.


----------



## Go Nuke (25 April 2007)

All quiet on the HLX front.

Hope there are some early results from the Warrior drilling going on by TOE.

TOE,SRZ and HLX to name a few JV's happening down that way.

Everyones jumoped onto the Uranium market..lol.

HLX needs some good news to keep the MACD out of negative territory.

Personally Im hoping they come through on the goods with their "Fe" exploring.
China is not finnished with our steel yet {Ore i spose}


----------



## Jimminy (25 April 2007)

sp is going down as far as I can see - slowly trending downwards with volume and buyers drying up.....

As soon as it does I am in with more. Fundamentals have not changed and improve as the weeks tick by.


----------



## $20shoes (25 April 2007)

Yes, hate to see HLX lingering like this.
Only positives I can see short term is that price is coming back to a long term trendline and the Ichimoku cloud dries up on 10th May which can indicate sharper price movements (possibly room for a rally here if it continues to find support from the orange span??)


----------



## sydneysider (26 April 2007)

$20shoes said:


> Yes, hate to see HLX lingering like this.
> Only positives I can see short term is that price is coming back to a long term trendline and the Ichimoku cloud dries up on 10th May which can indicate sharper price movements (possibly room for a rally here if it continues to find support from the orange span??)




Unfortunately MACD looks mildly bearish and portends further testing of 19 and below. Bullish news may change this picture down the road but at this time may be prudent to stay on the sidelines with this one.


----------



## $20shoes (26 April 2007)

Agree Sydneysider...a lot of chartists will be seeing an ascending head and shoulders that seems to have formed from December till now, and will be keeping them on the sidelines.


----------



## Go Nuke (27 April 2007)

Well lets hope the Iron Ore exploration work HLX are doing comes up good.

This quote was taken from the "Western Australian Newspaper" today.

**Access Economics believes iron ore prices will jump another 12 per cent by 2009 to generate about $100 million a year in extra royalties for the State Government.**

Im sad to see that HLX hit 18c
Not good.
We really need some news soon.


----------



## Go Nuke (30 April 2007)

NNNOOOO ....17.5c.

Give me some news please!
What happened to some news in April??
Hmmmm..well i hope its good when it arrives.

Especially on the back of the new ALP ruling


----------



## Jimminy (30 April 2007)

if you believe so strongly you would be buying now then.

It will return above 20c at some stage - maybe a couple of months away. Investors just staying away until news time nears. That's all.

Take it as a chance to buy cheap.


----------



## Go Nuke (30 April 2007)

Jimminy said:


> if you believe so strongly you would be buying now then.
> 
> It will return above 20c at some stage - maybe a couple of months away. Investors just staying away until news time nears. That's all.
> 
> Take it as a chance to buy cheap.




Ive bought enough.
I didnt think they would drop down below 18c though
Oh well..Ive got plenty of time.


----------



## Jimminy (30 April 2007)

Go Nuke said:


> I didnt think they would drop down below 18c though
> .




That's because most didn't expect the Tunkillia announcement to be so far in to the year.....

This is one thing with Helix - free carry means lack of control on timeframes. And some (many) investors don't like this not just in Helix but plenty of other companies.

Hang in there. If it was still at 20c we wouldn't mind and wouldn't sell so I see know issue with it coming back to 17-18c for now. Will look different in six months time.


----------



## TheAbyss (1 May 2007)

MEP Tunkillia announcement out. Looks pretty good to my amateur eye.

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00716918


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 May 2007)

A few people have asked me my thoughts re HLX recently and the recent Tunkillia update by MEP so I thought I'd reply here,

Tunkillia is the reason I like HLX as it offers a good gold project being managed by proven developers, this project IMO de-risks HLX and thus seperates it from other spec explorers

The Iron Ore at Yallen and Uranium at Lake Everad provides good spec upside




YOUNG_TRADER said:


> *HLX *
> *Share structure*
> 100m shares + 25m 14c  31/3/07 opeis,
> 
> ...


----------



## megla (1 May 2007)

thanks YT, makes me feel better about holding  I'm sure other nervous holders will feel the same.

Whats with a 100 character post minimum???


----------



## Go Nuke (3 May 2007)

Thank you for your thought YT.
It was a very interesting Summery

I notice that no shares have been traded today 
Now being new to shares....is this a good thing or a bad thing?
Im assuming its sort of good becasue it shows that people are'nt willing to move on their price much..so hopefully this might force people to pay more in order to buy a share.

Is this about right..or are there many reasons.

:microwave


----------



## Go Nuke (9 May 2007)

NO HLX!!! Your going the wrong way!!!!

16.5c today!:hide: 

P.M me when its all over someone..lol
Bloody slow with any announcements are'nt they.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (25 May 2007)

HLX/MEP just released the long awaited JORC upgrade on Tunkillia


*HLX *  
*Share structure*
115m shares

Mkt Cap 
15c = $17.25m
20c = $23m
25c = $28.75m
30c = $34.5m
35c = $40.25m

Cash $3m, JV's doing most of the work.

*Projects*

*Tunkillia * Gold, HLX is 49% Free Carried by MEP, OXR has taken an option to earn 25% as well, if the project stakes up OXR have expressed their desire to purchase it outright as with Prominent Hill

This is the jewel in the crown, 
*
Dissapointed with JORC results,
Oxide   5.7Mt@1.3g/t Au (cut off 0.5 g/t Au) = 230k oz's Au
Primary 8.6Mt@2.1g/t Au (cut off 1 g/t Au) = 570k oz's Au

Silver 8.6Mt@5.7g/t Ag = 1.6M oz's Ag (This was an unexpected bonus)

Cap Ex is estimated to be $30m - $50m  for a 1Mtp.a. or 2Mtp.a. plant

Cash operating costs are estimated at $400 oz which at a current AUD spot of $800 oz provides some very nice cash flow figures


NPV of project
Assumptions:
Resource = 900k oz's Equiv (ie silver credits)
Margin = Estimated to be $400/oz but use $300/oz to be safe
Cap Ex = $70m (previous estimate $50m)

900k oz's @ margin of $300oz = $270m less Cap Ex -$70m = $200m

Net to HLX = $200m x 49% = $98m = 85c HLX

Clearly alot of potential here and the most important factor that seperates HLX from other speccies is that a Proven Development company MEP are doing all the hard work to get the project going, thus funding is not going to be an issue, also as OXR has a back door option to buy into the project it spices things up a little. so its only a matter of time.


Glenburgh  100% Gold, W.A.
 JORC 1.1Mt@3.1g/t = 110,000 Oz's Au, they're targeting a minimum 500k oz resource for a stand alone project

Lake Everard HLX 49% TOE (Toro) 51% Searching for uranium
S.A. part of Tunkillia area

Recent surveys by Toro Outlined several huge anamolies, they will be drill tested by a massive 1000 Hole Campaign in March/April, but Toro may focus on SRZ's Warrior, we need drilling here!



Yallen   30% Free Carried by API, Pilbara W.A.

The drilling confirms a mineralised
zone of 2.7km x 900m, up to 30m thick and grading
up to 60% Fe.

2700x900x30 = 73m Cubic Metres Ore

Now over at the YML thread gringokonyo and camaybay established that 1cubic metre ore = 4 tonnes

73m Cubic Metres = 292mt Ore grading say 58% Fe    

AQA are proving up a huge Iron Ore province in that region, nevertheless we need more drilling here!


Summary
Well its no longer an undiscovered GEM, 

However Tunkilia still provids excellent true fundamental value, as does Yalleen with the AQA/API JV determined to get into production ASAP and will fully fund development if need be.

The U grounds around Tunkilia provide HUGE SPEC UPSIDE which we will se reflected in by a Share Price re-rating when drilling begins[/QUOTE]*


----------



## Go Nuke (25 May 2007)

Thanks heaps TY! 

HLX has been very quiet for quite some time.
I was very dissapointed to se it drop down to 16.5c ish mark
I too have noticed that it seems TOE are more interested in the Warrior project. I wish they would start drilling so HLX can get some more positive results.
Despite the good news its struggling to stay about 18c today I guess it is Friday.

I noticed you backed SRZ for the month YT and I backed TOE. I was really hopeing for some of that great Uranium news to get us over the line....guess not

Thx again.
GN


----------



## rico01 (26 May 2007)

Helix looks to have good support at 17 cents and looks to have broken out of the flag formation  with the peak of 27.5  on the 20/2.
 I would say very little downside risk from here!


----------



## Kipp (29 May 2007)

rico01 said:


> Helix looks to have good support at 17 cents and looks to have broken out of the flag formation  with the peak of 27.5  on the 20/2.
> I would say very little downside risk from here!




Agreed Ric.  I have daytraded HLX a few times from 17c (usually jumping ship at 19) and it has been some pretty fast money.


----------



## sydneysider (29 May 2007)

Kipp said:


> Agreed Ric.  I have daytraded HLX a few times from 17c (usually jumping ship at 19) and it has been some pretty fast money.




Technicals look "neutral" in a booming market. Last Friday's ASX positive announcement about Tunkilla JORC confirmation was a total dud. For comparison look at ORP which also has a similar sized gold resource is screaming up each day.


----------



## rico01 (29 May 2007)

sydneysider said:


> Technicals look "neutral" in a booming market. Last Friday's ASX positive announcement about Tunkilla JORC confirmation was a total dud. For comparison look at ORP which also has a similar sized gold resource is screaming up each day.




You could say then it has been overlooked by the market! only a matter of time before investors realise the value..........


----------



## Go Nuke (30 May 2007)

rico01 said:


> Helix looks to have good support at 17 cents and looks to have broken out of the flag formation  with the peak of 27.5  on the 20/2.
> I would say very little downside risk from here!




Hmmm 15.5c right now
It seems it can go lower than the 16.5 to 17c mark.
Each time it gets further and furth from where I bought in at.
I reckon WHEN...they release some good news in reguards to the uranium drilling going on, things will brighten up. If its enough to let me fre carry then i might do that. Ive lost a bit of faith in old HLX.

Very few announcements made this year so far.
Alot of sellers around the 18c mark


----------



## greenfs (30 May 2007)

An investor colleague who has been in this one for a while has indicated to me this week that any expected good news abnnouncements may be still 6 mos away. His source of info is a full time market invesyor. He is thinking of selling and buying back in later in the year.

I am not a holder of this stock; just an interested bystander for the moment.


----------



## sydneysider (31 May 2007)

Go Nuke said:


> Hmmm 15.5c right now
> It seems it can go lower than the 16.5 to 17c mark.
> Each time it gets further and furth from where I bought in at.
> I reckon WHEN...they release some good news in reguards to the uranium drilling going on, things will brighten up. If its enough to let me fre carry then i might do that. Ive lost a bit of faith in old HLX.
> ...




She has broken down and looks rudderless. Next "chance" is U drilling near Tunkilla but no news here (for some months?).


----------



## Go Nuke (31 May 2007)

greenfs said:


> An investor colleague who has been in this one for a while has indicated to me this week that any expected good news abnnouncements may be still 6 mos away. His source of info is a full time market invesyor. He is thinking of selling and buying back in later in the year.
> 
> I am not a holder of this stock; just an interested bystander for the moment.




Thank you for that input Greenfs.
Yeah not looking real good at the moment is it. I bought in at 22c..so cant bare to pull out now
Maybe if i just sell half. I dunno.
Oh well bring on the uranium drilling.


----------



## rico01 (31 May 2007)

Well  I bought on my own analysis and paid 17.5c on the 29/5 
  But good to see it closed on the support line of 16.5c
I  well I hope it supports it


----------



## jballs (31 May 2007)

I'm not prepared to sell now and buy in later, because good news MAY be six months away.  A reading of recent reports show that the company, and its partners, had a lot planned for the second quarter and results from those drills were supposed to start arriving in July?


----------



## questionall_42 (4 June 2007)

Go Nuke said:


> Thank you for that input Greenfs.
> Yeah not looking real good at the moment is it. I bought in at 22c..so cant bare to pull out now
> Maybe if i just sell half. I dunno.
> Oh well bring on the uranium drilling.




Last trade at 15c.  If you are you trading, then surely you have a plan which included stop losses? Or else this is gambling: pure and simple.  If you put in $5K, you are sitting on a loss of $1600+... in a booming market...

If you don't have a plan, I highly uber recommed you develop one... ... now.


----------



## Go Nuke (4 June 2007)

questionall_42 said:


> Last trade at 15c.  If you are you trading, then surely you have a plan which included stop losses? Or else this is gambling: pure and simple.  If you put in $5K, you are sitting on a loss of $1600+... in a booming market...
> 
> If you don't have a plan, I highly uber recommed you develop one... ... now.




Oh I haven't even bothered to work out how much of a loss Im sitting on right now.
I have faith that when they make some ann about their Uranium drilling JV's then the share price will pick up.
I believe their Iron ore prospects are good too.
But then again..I know virtually nothing about the share market. im just fumbling along learning as i go
I dont use stops. I suppose thats a bad idea, but Im also here for long term. Lets face it, shares IS gambling {if not slightly more educated than the old pokie}
I think the next resistance for HLX is at 14c.If it gets up to 20c, Ive decided to sell at least half of what i hold. You are right questionall, the market IS booming. but Im not here to trade. im here to invest some money and wait.


----------



## questionall_42 (4 June 2007)

Go Nuke said:


> Oh I haven't even bothered to work out how much of a loss Im sitting on right now.
> I have faith that when they make some ann about their Uranium drilling JV's then the share price will pick up.
> I believe their Iron ore prospects are good too.
> But then again..I know virtually nothing about the share market. im just fumbling along learning as i go
> ...




There is no need to fumble along when there is a lot of info and helpful people to help you (especially on this forum).

For every trade you need a plan.  If not, then treat it as a gamble.

Specifically with your HLX tradem, if you consider yourself more of an investor than a trader, then why sell half if it reaches 20c? What are the indicators you are using to make these decisions?  Sell after an announcement? What time-frame are you looking at?  These are critical questions to consider.

I have been "investing" - each stock I have held for a minimum of a year, with most having 3-5 year plans. I am now dabbling with TA and smaller cap mining stocks with paper trades to see if I can handle "trading".  Trading is not gambling if you have a clear plan (and the plan works).

So what indicators was everyone using over the past 3 months to buy into HLX?  The MACD looks sad to me. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Reefer (14 June 2007)

What's happened to Helix in the last half hour. Low of 15.5 cents on negligible volume - now 1.2 million sales at latest 18.5 cents and strong buying support.  Can't be insider trading surely???


----------



## rico01 (14 June 2007)

Reefer said:


> What's happened to Helix in the last half hour. Low of 15.5 cents on negligible volume - now 1.2 million sales at latest 18.5 cents and strong buying support.  Can't be insider trading surely???




Don,t complain  maybe somebody knows something they shouldn,t but do ,that might be beneficial to us all so we should see the price rise becos of this info we don,t know but somebody does . comprendai


----------



## megla (14 June 2007)

I agree, there is nothing wrong with insider trading, provided it makes me a profit 

Of course if it makes me a loss then its criminal :swear:


----------



## rico01 (14 June 2007)

Reefer said:


> What's happened to Helix in the last half hour. Low of 15.5 cents on negligible volume - now 1.2 million sales at latest 18.5 cents and strong buying support.  Can't be insider trading surely???




larger than normal volumn and no announcement means something is up
  does this mean its previous trend is funished:


----------



## Beethoven (14 June 2007)

rico01 said:


> larger than normal volumn and no announcement means something is up
> does this mean its previous trend is funished:




Im thinking it might just be directors buying more shares.  LoL at this rate i think the directors will have all the shares.


----------



## Reefer (14 June 2007)

Looks like a speeding ticket coming up!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 19.5c and still going.  Looks like we are going back to 29c.


----------



## Absolutely (14 June 2007)

they got to go to a halt it is getting ridiculous.

21c blown away and still going.................

fortunately I am still in, came close to bailing only yesterday


----------



## Reefer (14 June 2007)

This is a fair old breakout punters, now trading at 21.5c, looks like a report on their iron ore is due out tomorrow.  Must be the printer buying up!!


----------



## rico01 (14 June 2007)

I can feel a  speeding ticket coming on, They,ll have to announce something or there,s guna be a trading halt


----------



## Reefer (14 June 2007)

Looks OK now, they were going so fast they put a couple of pistons thru the block, have come to a grinding halt, but should avoid the speeding ticket, the law won't be able to see them thru the smoke


----------



## Jimminy (14 June 2007)

Might be an explanation - announcement out. Trading halt would be just nice  But probably not knowing our luck of late.


----------



## Go Nuke (14 June 2007)

Just  speeding ticket...with no explaination.

Surely SOMEONE must know SOMETHING.

It hit a low of 14.5c yesterday i think. Then to come back this far???

Where's YT??
Im sure their Iron ore prospects will be good. I read the other day that Rio Tinto is looking at more expansion work for their W.A mines and expecting to ramp up more production for iron ore in the future.

They obviously thing the demand will still be high in the future.

I dont think it will be anything to do with their uranium exploration work with TOE.
Though i wish it was some news on that front.
Actually...no I dont. Cuz it feels like the bears have snuck into that field lately. Probably beter to make some ann about Uranium when things pick up alittle.


----------



## rico01 (14 June 2007)

Go Nuke said:


> Just  speeding ticket...with no explaination.
> 
> Surely SOMEONE must know SOMETHING.
> 
> ...




Apparantly iron ore results are due out this week and tomorrow being friday We could have a little ride as  somebody already obviously maybe has the figures.


----------



## kransky (14 June 2007)

Man was I close to selling this puppy for LRL and OVR... glad I sold INL instead. That old horse needs a bullet.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (15 June 2007)

Go Nuke said:


> Where's YT??




Hey mate, I'm right here, HLX moved into my bottom draw as ages ago I sold half at 100% profit so became free carried, I won't be looking at them till the SP is north of 60c, although todays move is nice

But nevertheless bottom draw till 60c+, Tunkillia + W.A. Iron Ore should do the trick!


----------



## Go Nuke (15 June 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey mate, I'm right here, HLX moved into my bottom draw as ages ago I sold half at 100% profit so became free carried, I won't be looking at them till the SP is north of 60c, although todays move is nice
> 
> But nevertheless bottom draw till 60c+, Tunkillia + W.A. Iron Ore should do the trick!




No thats ok YT
All I needed was some reassurance..lol

I bought at 22c and have been really down in the dumps with this stock since it fell over.
Im a bit happier today about it, but cant help but wonder if the share price is just rising based on what investor are "hopeing" for. Like ERN did a few weeks ago.
Good to hear you still have faith inyour investment YT

Oh and this was the story I read the other day about Rio and its iron ore..

http://www.smh.com.au/news/business...005/10/19/1129401316832.html?from=moreStories

Guess I'll sit back and see where it goes.
Though i wish i knew more about setting stop loss limits.
I'd hate for this to fall back to less than what i bought it for


----------



## Jimminy (18 June 2007)

whatever news some people know - it is obviously quite important as this thing has now moved up 21c all on quite small volume.

If and then once the news is released it could be quite a ride - here's hoping.


----------



## Go Nuke (18 June 2007)

Im hopeing it does a CFE
But Im sure you cant compare the 2.
HLX has a market cap of 22Mil & and CFE's market cap is 168Mil.

{I say CFE becasue of th Iron Ore aspect}

Here's hopeing for something good to offset the BMN doldrums..lol


----------



## Go Nuke (20 June 2007)

Ok...HLX falling on very low volume....can someone tell me what that might mean please?

Did someone jump the gun on what they thought might be good news on the way?


----------



## Jimminy (20 June 2007)

that means investors are undecided....I actually thought it might backfill quicker than this with no news but it has held well imo.... will be watching closely.


----------



## toc_bat (21 June 2007)

It would seem to me that someone wants a fair amount of these and they are buying up in spurts, a week or so back when they dipped down to 14.5 someone/s drove up the price the in order to buy a few million shares, perhaps that is what they are doing again. 

bye all


----------



## toc_bat (22 June 2007)

rico01 said:


> Apparantly iron ore results are due out this week and tomorrow being friday We could have a little ride as  somebody already obviously maybe has the figures.




hi rico

i just noticed this post of yours, how do you know the results are/were due? still not out a week later, so am wondering if you were just guessing, as im considering selling these - i need the cash

bye


----------



## rico01 (22 June 2007)

toc_bat said:


> hi rico
> 
> i just noticed this post of yours, how do you know the results are/were due? still not out a week later, so am wondering if you were just guessing, as im considering selling these - i need the cash
> 
> bye




Was a HC rumour at the time. Must say I'm gettin a little impatient with them too, but I'm in at 17.5 c so I shouldn't worry too much.


----------



## toc_bat (22 June 2007)

ah good ol HC

well i sold at 21c just 33000 of em knowing my luck the awaited ann will come out before cob today


----------



## greenfs (25 June 2007)

I know someone who usually gets some savvy advice who has been holding for quite a while now awaiting an announcement involving RIO . I do not hold the share personally


----------



## toc_bat (25 June 2007)

greenfs said:


> I know someone who usually gets some savvy advice who has been holding for quite a while now awaiting an announcement involving RIO . I do not hold the share personally




thanks greenfs

can you expand on this? any idea of time frames and reliabilities of the source on the RIO ann, 

ok bye


----------



## arkady (26 June 2007)

greenfs said:


> I know someone who usually gets some savvy advice who has been holding for quite a while now awaiting an announcement involving RIO . I do not hold the share personally




I agree with TB and very interested if you can give us more info on this deal. SP down today so any good news would cheer us up.


----------



## arkady (26 June 2007)

greenfs - if you got good advice from a savvy investor why aren't you buying into it?


----------



## greenfs (26 June 2007)

Source in question is connected to a pro at the top end of town. He got in on CMR at $1 (now $4.75) and more recently PGM @ $0.30 (now $0.80). 

The reason why I have not bought yet is I expect to get the word closer to the action happening, although the indication is sooner rather than later. 

I am riding good book profits in RCO (100%), GBG (100%), AED (170%) and RIV (50%) at present. I will probably sell RCO @$1.20 (140%).


----------



## arkady (27 June 2007)

Thanks for that Greenfs. It's good to know we have people in the loop. Keep us updated with any further info you come across. I'll top up when you buy in. Also looks like you've got good profits in hand. Well done. Currently holding HLX and MGO atm.


----------



## Go Nuke (29 June 2007)

Gee its lunch time and not 1 trade for HLX today

I can only assume people are holding out for...something?


----------



## TheAbyss (29 June 2007)

Stand off hopefully. Bit of a gap between the sellers at .205 and the buyers. Be strong or better yet wait for some action.


----------



## arkady (2 July 2007)

Another quiet day. Might have a look at their JV partners for any upcoming announcements. Also the June 2007 quarterly update will come out within a week or two.


----------



## Jimminy (3 July 2007)

I think most holders are happy to wait for something in the long term from Helix. No need to sell - let it do its thing in time, which it will as it has alot of hot irons in the fire so to speak.

That's my take on Helix.


----------



## arkady (4 July 2007)

YT thinks that it might head to 60+ cents over a period of time so confidence is there amongst fellow ASFers. I'll keep holding.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 July 2007)

arkady said:


> YT thinks that it might head to 60+ cents over a period of time so confidence is there amongst fellow ASFers. I'll keep holding.




Yes but only once Tunkillia gets the go ahead,

I'm actually surpirsed/ worried at how slow MEP have been progressing with Tunkillia

But they say patience is a virtue,


----------



## Go Nuke (4 July 2007)

I agree YT.

Thats one reason i picked TOE a couple of months back in the stock comp, thinking there might be some results ann from all the Joint venture drilling going on around there.

I noticed you picked SRZ for the same month so maybe you thought the same
I happy to see that the interest in HLX is keeping the share price up recently though.
Even today it looks like the market is getting smashed but HLX staying strong


----------



## Go Nuke (9 July 2007)

Gee...Helix IS looking for Iron ore in W.A aren't they!!?

This would have to be one of the slowest companies at making ANY kind of announcement!

Hey Arkady, did you find any news on up coming ann by any of HLX's JV partners?


----------



## arkady (10 July 2007)

I have some info GoNuke.

The Tunkillia JV with MEP is still progressing with the feasibility study. The results from the study is at least another month away.

The Gawler Uranium JV with TOE is still awaiting the necessary approvals to proceed with drilling. TOE has a few projects in the area (currently drilling at the Ealbara project) so might be a long wait for HLX.

No information on the Yalleen JV with AQA.

The quarterly update will be coming out soon (likely next week) which should shed more light on Yalleen (and other projects).


----------



## Go Nuke (10 July 2007)

Thanks for that mate.

Yeah i knew TOE had put some other projects before HLX which natually i was a bit diassapointed about.

At the moment with Iron Ore being so hot, its the Yalleen project that would really put a cracker under HLX's share price.

Oh well, good to hear that quaterly report is due out soon.
Thx again

GN


----------



## TheAbyss (11 July 2007)

Well the quarterly is out and the iron Ore projects are looking good.

The reason we haven't heard anything about the Tunkillia project is quote "The IOCGU* target in the Tunkillia regional exploration program remains untested due to ongoing Department of Environment access agreement issues for the Yellabinna Regional Reserve." Unquote.

Highlights from the report are


PROJECT OVERVIEW
IRON ORE
• Regional drilling commenced at the Yalleen Iron Ore Joint Venture, on the Robe Exit Prospect. JV partner
API (Aquila/AMCI) have intersected additional channel iron (CID), close to surface, on a broad spaced (1km
Centres) drill pattern. Initial drilling results provide further encouragement that additional CID exists within the
areas being targeted.
• Yalleen Iron Joint Venture partners agree to 10,000m drilling in a $2.3m exploration program for the 2007-
2008 field season. The drilling will infill the Kumina Creek Prospect to a sufficient level to facilitate a resource
calculation, as well as test additional channel iron and bedded iron targets identified from the 2006 Hoist EM
survey and field mapping.
• Helix has assessed the Yalleen Iron Ore Project to have the potential to host a series of significant iron ore
deposits over an area in excess of 25km², with the most advanced drilled target [Kumina Creek] having the
potential for in excess of 100Mt of CID at grades of between 57% and 60% Fe.
GOLD
• Glenburgh Project –Numerous drilling targets have been defined from gold in soil anomalies at Firebird (up to
2.5g/t Au), Barracuda East (up to 3.1g/t Au), Barracuda South (up to 0.6g/t Au), Challenger (up to 0.8g/t Au)
and North East 3 (up to 0.6 g/t Au). The Company has now secured heritage and environmental clearances
after some delays and a drilling contractor has been secured to complete a 5,000m slimline RC drilling
program commencing August.
• Tunkillia Project - JV partner and manager Minotaur Exploration calculated a new resource for Area 223 –
comprising a total of 800,000oz Au and 1,600,000oz Ag to a depth of 200m from surface. Economic studies
are underway.
URANIUM
• Uranium JV partner - Toro Energy are awaiting environmental approvals before testing five (5) priority
palaeo-channel uranium targets on Helix’s Lake Everard tenements.
GENERATIVE
• Field examination of the South Australian Adelaidian Projects has identified a series of base metal targets
including copper mineralisation on the Parachilna Project and Gold/Tungsten anomalism at the Fleurieu
Project. The recent acquisition of an additional 1400km² of tenement applications in the Olary District, (an
area prospective for gold, base metals and uranium) signals the company’s return to active exploration in
South Australia.

The entire report is too large to post so you will have to obtain from ASX etc


----------



## dj_420 (11 July 2007)

Go Nuke said:


> Gee...Helix IS looking for Iron ore in W.A aren't they!!?
> 
> This would have to be one of the slowest companies at making ANY kind of announcement!
> 
> Hey Arkady, did you find any news on up coming ann by any of HLX's JV partners?




yes very very slow, was in these guys a while back on the run from 15 to 20 cents.

back then we were waiting for results and it is painstakingly slow waiting for these guys. i think some of this is because the have JV'd the heck out of all their projects and are reliant on JV partners.


----------



## Go Nuke (11 July 2007)

Yeah im not overly impressed by the report.
I thought people might dump this stock today but it looks like Mr market isn't doing much at all in reguards to HLX.

By the looks we can expect to see more ann during the 3rd quater.

It was good to read that API is carrying out transport and port studies for its development of the West Pilbara projects and a Pre- Feasibility study due out in the 3rd Quater also.

I cant wait for TOE to get their drilling rig to some Helix tennaments...dam it!

Still its fustrating to see other stocks go up, while im stuck with HLX becasue I dont want to take a loss.

Guess I should follow YT's method and put HLX in the bottom draw for a number of months.


----------



## Go Nuke (18 July 2007)

Finaly!

Broken out up over 22c on 1.3Mil volume.
After listening to the radio broadcast, im not really sure why its up today. It was basicaly just repeating what was in the quaterly report.

Looks like we might have drilling started and some results to follow on the Yaleen project in August.
A good time to plug the Iron Ore tenaments that HLX have with all the excitement surrounding the red stuff lately.

I guess tomorow or friday will be the true test. See how much profit taking gets done. Mind you...the day ain't over yet.


----------



## Sean K (18 July 2007)

Go Nuke said:


> Finaly!
> 
> Broken out up over 22c on 1.3Mil volume.
> 
> ...



Looks to be breaking up. I agree with the iron factor here. Might be why it's being re-rated now.


----------



## AJ_ (18 July 2007)

hopefully the good action today will continue and break the previous high...

 been holding for a while since converted the options


----------



## Go Nuke (19 July 2007)

Woot Up to 25c at the moment.

Some bigger buyers comming in wanting to pay 23-24c.
This is great! Ive been holding for so long and seen very little action.
It caps off a good week really (even if it is only Thursday)

I had the pleasure of meeting Daryl Guppy last night here in Brisbane and its taught me even more of the basics that i didn't know

He mostly discussed Mulitple Moving Averages and if you look at the HLX chart......ITS LOOKING GOOD

Now...just to put that new skill into place....stop losses..lol.

Goodluck all


----------



## Jimminy (19 July 2007)

Jimminy said:


> Announcement this evening.....BRR interview.
> 
> Greg Wheeler has stated that they are not expecting any announcements to be made on any of their projects until the back end of June.
> 
> ...




Doesn't time fly!! Well, those who have been patient and left these sleeping like a few of us on here are finally seeing some prospect of why we hold in the first place.

July was always going to be the month for Hlx - GO YOU GOOD THANG.


----------



## AJ_ (20 July 2007)

I'm feeling that this is just getting started.... lots of potential here that perhaps has been overlooked in favour of other 'trading' stocks.


----------



## Sean K (21 July 2007)

kennas said:


> Looks to be breaking up. I agree with the iron factor here. Might be why it's being re-rated now.




Was posted in potential breakout too, and was outstanding really. Now having broken all time high on volume looks to be considerably re-rated. 



AJ_ said:


> I'm feeling that this is just getting started.... lots of potential here that perhaps has been overlooked in favour of other 'trading' stocks.



 However, DO NOT discount traders jumping on this (if they already haven't) to cause sudden spikes and sell offs. The recent jump should be followed by natural consolidation.

(holding)


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 July 2007)

kennas said:


> Was posted in potential breakout too, and was outstanding really. Now having broken all time high on volume looks to be considerably re-rated.
> *
> However, DO NOT discount traders jumping on this (if they already haven't) to cause sudden spikes and sell offs. The recent jump should be followed by natural consolidation.*
> 
> (holding)




Hey Kenna,

I have been holding about 500k shares since Jan when I first picked HLX, I sold about 300k towards late Friday at the peak because I too thought what you thought and somewhat regretted not getting the 28c peak back in Jan

I will continue to hold the balance to see what the JV's can pull out of their hat, MEP is really dragging their feet though as are TOE!  And I hope AQA doesn't get too focused on just the RHI and CUL JV's


----------



## Go Nuke (24 July 2007)

Hey guys, as a learning curve for me......Did you decide to sell at around 27c mark becasue that was a point of previous resistance?

I noticed on my P&F chart 27c was the last time for quite awile that it got that high.
Is that the general rule of thumb that people in the stock market get a bit spooked when a share price like HLX's gets up that high and generaly sell off and wait for a bounce to re-enter?

Thx for your help
GN


----------



## Sean K (25 July 2007)

Go Nuke said:


> Hey guys, as a learning curve for me......Did you decide to sell at around 27c mark becasue that was a point of previous resistance?
> 
> I noticed on my P&F chart 27c was the last time for quite awile that it got that high.
> Is that the general rule of thumb that people in the stock market get a bit spooked when a share price like HLX's gets up that high and generaly sell off and wait for a bounce to re-enter?
> ...



I haven't recently sold. I bought this on the breakout through 22 ish, and would have expected some consolidation around these levels, but not a reason for me to take profits yet. Breaking back down through 22 would be untidy, as a new trend would not have been established and it's more likely to go back to sidways movement. I'll probably top up if it consolidates around 25 and then bounces up again through all time high.


----------



## Kipp (25 July 2007)

Go Nuke said:


> Is that the general rule of thumb that people in the stock market get a bit spooked when a share price like HLX's gets up that high and generaly sell off and wait for a bounce to re-enter?
> 
> GN




Not at all.  Breaking through all time highs is usually a good time to make a trade in my experience.  Take a look at a few charts... ZFX (at $13.50, JML (at 1.33), EVE (0.13), anything really... when they have broken all-time highs they have very hard.  See Nizar for details.

P.S. I'm glad to the see the long suffering Go-Nuker get something to smile about


----------



## Go Nuke (25 July 2007)

Kipp said:


> Not at all.  Breaking through all time highs is usually a good time to make a trade in my experience.  Take a look at a few charts... ZFX (at $13.50, JML (at 1.33), EVE (0.13), anything really... when they have broken all-time highs they have very hard.  See Nizar for details.
> 
> P.S. I'm glad to the see the long suffering Go-Nuker get something to smile about




LOL thank for that.
That too made me smile

Thanks for your reply too Kennas.
Yeah not really knowing much I was a bit worried that perhaps i should have sold out around 28c then bought back in on the retrace.
But I recently found out about the count-back method and well...I wasn't prepared to work from that and make a 1c profit after waiting all this time:crap:
At this stage your spot on Kennas, its up 4% so far today. Some late buying by the looks.
Like the pro's say, any idiot can buy...its knowing when to *sell* that takes the skill.

{p.s..all this take my mind off BMN}


----------



## Go Nuke (1 August 2007)

kennas said:


> I haven't recently sold. I bought this on the breakout through 22 ish, and would have expected some consolidation around these levels, but not a reason for me to take profits yet. Breaking back down through 22 would be untidy, as a new trend would not have been established and it's more likely to go back to sidways movement. I'll probably top up if it consolidates around 25 and then bounces up again through all time high.




So kennas, do u still hold now that HLX has dropped to 22c today?

This is the most depressing look at the stock market ive seen All my money is ties up, so no buying oppertunities for me.

I do think that 25c might be good support for Helix. Lets see when all this share price stops sliding.


----------



## Sean K (1 August 2007)

Go Nuke said:


> So kennas, do u still hold now that HLX has dropped to 22c today?
> 
> This is the most depressing look at the stock market ive seen All my money is ties up, so no buying oppertunities for me.
> 
> I do think that 25c might be good support for Helix. Lets see when all this share price stops sliding.



I have sold a portion but not all. Not until an EOD close below 22. There looks to be good support there. Looks to be panic selling about the place that will subside eventually. Maybe.


----------



## jtb (1 August 2007)

kennas said:


> I have sold a portion but not all. Not until an EOD close below 22. There looks to be good support there. Looks to be panic selling about the place that will subside eventually. Maybe.




Agreee kenna's, will be watching 22c too. still holding well I thought- I'll let the week shake out I think before committing more or less


----------



## jtb (1 August 2007)

Meant to ask, hows the reds over there???????????????
Have been working my way through some delectable Clare Valley, Cab' Merlots recently and wondered if you were on the YAK wine


----------



## rico01 (7 August 2007)

A director buying 200,000 shares at 20c seems to have sparked a little interest today currently 23.5


----------



## jtb (7 August 2007)

rico01 said:


> A director buying 200,000 shares at 20c seems to have sparked a little interest today currently 23.5




On top of the 300K he grabbed @22c on the 1st and the 2nd too
I grabbed more @ 22c after the previous ann'- could have waited but was happy to pay up.


----------



## jtb (10 August 2007)

Anyone notice the substantial shareholder notice today?

9% of HLX is a reasonable stake.

I think it interesting that 'Wythenshawe' P/L are also Cullens #6 shareholder

Don't know anything about the 'Warramboo' association but considering the EPA knock back @ mesa A (Warramboo Fe project) me thinks they have a thing for iron ore also?

On top of Mr Wheelers continued interest in on market purchases I wonder if something is in the wind


----------



## Sean K (10 August 2007)

jtb said:


> On top of Mr Wheelers continued interest in on market purchases I wonder if something is in the wind



Hi jtb, the red in Peru is very ordinary. However, the Chilean and Argentinean drop is exquisioto! The only local drink you should try in Peru is Pisco Sour, and if you get a good one, they are sensational. Now, what's this thread about, oh, HLX...

I've been watching the market depth closely the past week or so, waiting for some signs of significant interest and there has been a few relatively large trades in this for a small cap. Very small cap. After briefly dropping through 20 it's clawed its way back to be trading between 20-22. I've bought back in around these levels as I think there's more upside in the fe play. I'm not sure if the market even knows what they could potentially have with the Yalleen JV. Needs some positive drilling results to come through I think for anyone to notice.


----------



## jtb (10 August 2007)

Hey Kenna's glad to hear that you've found yourself a drop (exquisito sounds yummy) Yes would love to try the Pisco sour one day- got another new addition in the house so not going anywhere for a little while

As for HLX, as per my earlier rudimentary chart I saw .18 as the crucial test of resistance as the big drops in the DOW were definately near.
I got a few under 20c but there was definately others watching as closely.
The director buying twice after the AQA quarterly mentioned these little snippets-

"Exploration activity undertaken by API during the
Quarter has concentrated on the Yalleen, Red Hill
and Mt Stuart joint venture projects.
*At the Yalleen Project a program of RC drilling
was completed providing initial assessment along
the edge of the Hamersley Range testing near
surface resistive Hoist EM targets interpreted to
be potential channel iron deposits.* Late in the
Quarter, the drilling commenced at the Mt Stuart
and Red Hill projects assessing the northern
extensions of the Kens Bore and Catho Well CID.
*Results have been received for the Yalleen
Project program.
*"

Peaked my interest.

Then todays ann' regarding a new substantial holder who happens to be a major holder of another API JV partner (in CUL), who are I'm sure privvy to whispers related to the above seems to be *extremely* interesting.

Something is definately afoot


----------



## toc_bat (10 August 2007)

jtb

lets assume the Yalleen results a very good, then surely the director buying would be obvious insider trading, and he could obviously get busted, im a novice so havent seen too many of these stories eventuate, but i would think if something really good was afoot, wouldnt it be risky for the director to buy now? if i was a director and i knew something i think id get my friends or exs or  distant family to buy for me,

i dunno i just keep finding it hard to be swayed by director buying, maybe theyr ebuying cos the share price is low or to keep the confidence in the company up, 

buuuuut then again a director would also know that the co is heading nowhere and has a dim future - so why would he buy? ohh this is just too hard,


----------



## jtb (10 August 2007)

toc_bat said:


> jtb
> 
> lets assume the Yalleen results a very good, then surely the director buying would be obvious insider trading, and he could obviously get busted, im a novice so havent seen too many of these stories eventuate, but i would think if something really good was afoot, wouldnt it be risky for the director to buy now? if i was a director and i knew something i think id get my friends or exs or  distant family to buy for me,
> 
> ...




Hey TOC,

Lab results don't have to be known for indicative information to be available to a company.

Pisolites, which are little ball bearing sized bits of iron that have been rolled around and ground against each other and in my experience occur in channels  around protruding structures. Can be a f#ckin nightmare to drill due to their mobility and weight. ie they would rather roll around in the hole and gradually weigh on your drill string then lift out of the hole- read, eventually resist lifting the rods out (bog them) and require drilling fluids to assist the air lift.
The more of a problem this is the more Fe there is in the pisolites (heavy)

As you can assume, if the drilling crew can tell you that you've got thirty meters of pisolites per hole and your hitting them every 50-100 meters over km long lines then theres plenty of  iron there.
You've also got a geo there smashing them open on a rock to look at the structure - licking them, dripping acid on them etc to get an idea of the quality.
He then goes home at the end of the day and logs his results, draws some profiles and talks to the boss or faxes his results.

HLX's last activities statement mentioned 100MT among other things for near term results.

@ $3 a ton in ground value thats $90mil or 90c a share (have a look at some other Fe companies with 30MT JORCs).

Considering CUL is being valued only on its Fe prospectivity (imo) @ around 55mil then that equates to >40c per share for HLX.

After seeing Mr Wheeler and our new compatriot (Mr #6 Top 20 CUL holder) buying nearly 10 million shares *on market * over the last week is enough reason for me to start loading up.

I have felt for some time that HLX will divest the SA gold resource (>400K Oz) to OXR or Minotaur and think the whole SA show may be up for auction now with the OXR/TOE Nova thing going on.

Even at a paltry $25 an Oz for the Au resource and the rest for free thats another $10 mil cash in the warchest.


----------



## Sean K (10 August 2007)

jtb said:


> Hey TOC,
> 
> HLX's last activities statement mentioned 100MT among other things for near term results.
> 
> @ $3 a ton in ground value thats $90mil or 90c a share (have a look at some other Fe companies with 30MT JORCs).



Cheers jtb, but I think you're underestimating what HLX think of the potential in Yalleen.

Also from their last activity report:


----------



## jtb (10 August 2007)

Hey Kenna's,

No mate thats all cream on the cake as far as I'm concerned.

Bought again @ 20c today after it looked to hold again

Did you see the 188K order wizz through in the morning (not me) theres been quite a few like that lately whenever a few pop up on the sell side


----------



## jtb (12 August 2007)

OK fellow conspiracy theorists.
Can anybody help me out in regard to my previous post concerning our new significant shareholder?
Have finally got my ASX link to function again today and after discovering that my #6 CUL shareholder is actually now the #1 CUL shareholder bar this difference-

*Wythenshawe * _#6 CUL holder 2003/4_
*Wynthenshaw  * _#1 CUL present_



Have read all the CUL announcements from 2003 to try and find a 'ceasing to be significant shareholder' notice or similiar and didn't find anything, so I guess its one and the same company?

Anyhoo - considering the # of shares that CUL's  executive director Mr Graham Hamilton holds, then *HE* is Wynthenshaw P/Ltd

So getting around to my HLX related point.

Crunching some numbers today in relation to the fellow API JV peers Red Hill Iron and Cullen Resources I see that HLX is getting very little love atm.

Hoping not to breach any YT copyright-

*RHI*
40 Million shares @ $2.30 = 92 mil MC
20% of 130MT @ 58.5% Fe = 15.79MT of Fe
*EV = $5.82 Fe/T*

*CUL*
475 M shares @ 10.5c = 49.8 mil MC
30% of 68MT @ 56% Fe = 11.4 MT of Fe
*EV = $4.37 Fe/T **

_*Considering RHI's cash position I think a $1.50 premium is fair enough _

Now if we only look @ HLX's 'Kumina Creek' target and the conservatively stated >100 MT @ between 57% and 60% Fe.

*HLX*
114 M shares @ 21.5c = 24.5 mil MC
30% of 100MT @ 57% Fe = 17.1 MT of Fe
*EV = $1.43 Fe/T * 

If we were to use CUL's implied value per ton then we arrive @ $74,727,000 or *65c* per share.

In regard to the Au, if we halve someone like NAV's MC than 

Conservatively its gotta be worth another 8 - 10c (as per our friends A1)

Reading between the lines after Mr CUL's recent 9,000,000 FPO gobble. I'm wondering if the API PFS due this quarter will contain the 'Kumina Creek' JORC of at least the dimensions used in my calc?

Go HLX


----------



## Sean K (13 August 2007)

jtb said:


> OK fellow conspiracy theorists.
> Can anybody help me out in regard to my previous post concerning our new significant shareholder?................
> 
> *HLX*
> ...




I think you can add in a couple more spec cents into the valuation for their other projects too.

West Pilbera, north of Yalleen
Radio Hill style Nickel target + numerous au targets. We should see some work done on the Nickel target this quarter
Diamonds - 3 x kimberlites, 6 anomalies

Northampton precious and base metals, nth of Geraldton
2 x ELAa covering 1200km, excellent infrastructure
Rock chip samples have returned 17% Cu, 9% Zn, 41% Pb and 56 g/t Ag 

Any idea what's happened to the Lake Everard JV with Toro (51%). Toro were supposed to be drilling 5 priority palaeochannel targets last quarter but I can't find any record of this anywhere. 

You are right though, the kicker at the moment is the iron ore project. Maybe add a cent for these.


----------



## jtb (13 August 2007)

Hey kenna's,

Yeah you'd reckon wouldn't you.

"Toro Energy Ltd has been carrying out a regional aircore drilling program during the quarter on its neighbouring
JV projects. This drilling program is expected to be completed shortly wherein the rig is scheduled to move to
other palaeochannel targets which include the Lake Everard JV targets. However as this area is located on the
eastern edge of South Australia’s Yellabinna Regional Reserve, several environmental access conditions must be
met prior to drilling."

From my experience the main conditions to be met in this situation is washing down the rigs and vehicles (tyres) prior to access and your not allowed to leave the track at all.
ie: single line traffic - drive in forward and reverse out 
Samples have to be bagged and removed, not laid out on the ground, that sort of thing

Although a pain in the ar$e for the drill crew its no biggy


----------



## jtb (13 August 2007)

And Mr Wheeler continues buying................

http://aspect.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20070813/pdf/00747830.pdf


----------



## Go Nuke (13 August 2007)

jtb said:


> And Mr Wheeler continues buying................
> 
> http://aspect.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20070813/pdf/00747830.pdf




OK!
I need someone to explain this too me please?

How is this announcement saying that Mr Wheeler is buying HLX shares?
Im really confused. Doesn't it say "Indirect" and that its Gee Vee Pty Ltd?

I'd really appriciate some insight on this.

Thx
GN


----------



## doctorj (13 August 2007)

Go Nuke said:


> OK!
> I need someone to explain this too me please?
> 
> How is this announcement saying that Mr Wheeler is buying HLX shares?
> Im really confused. Doesn't it say "Indirect" and that its Gee Vee Pty Ltd?



Disclosure is, or atleast should be, about disclosure over form.  Refer the listing rules (3.9A2) and section 9 of the Corps act for what are notifiable interests and what a director should disclose. 

Because the director is both related party to Gee Vee P/L and a beneficiary (ie shareholder) of the HLX shares, it needs to be disclosed.  Often you'll find directors have private companies of which they solely (or with their family) wholly own to hold their shares for tax reasons and to give the shelter of segmenting their liability.


----------



## Go Nuke (13 August 2007)

ok thanks....but what does jtb's comment about Mr Wheeler still buying have to do with HLX at the moment then??

Thats where I'm confused.
But thank you for answering my question.

*Edit* Its ok..I found my answer.

Mr Wheeler is buying more shares in HLX though the comapny Vee Gee Pty LTD, which is in 4th spot of the Top 20 Shareholders of Helix (as of 1st July 07)

Hmm guess if the market falls over again i might look at increasing my position.


----------



## jtb (13 August 2007)

Go Nuke said:


> ok thanks....but what does jtb's comment about Mr Wheeler still buying have to do with HLX at the moment then??
> 
> Thats where I'm confused.
> .




Hey Nuke- what I'm getting at is I find it quite profound that an executive director of Cul and # 1 shareholder buys into HLX to the extent that his combined holdings (Wynthenshawe + Warramboo) then makes him HLX's # 2 shareholder also.
During the same couple of weeks (correction) that our esteemed Mr Wheeler also buys on three separate occasions 

PFS due this quarter......................you know the rest

Looking at my calc's I see mega upside on peer comparisons and the above gentlemen seem to agree.

On another note, send me a PM if you were serious about coming west for work (i see you mentioned it sometime ago) Boilies are starting around $30 an hour down here atm and if your coded or have experience on HP stuff then >$40. Mega $$$ up on the gas stuff atm (North)


----------



## powerkoala (22 August 2007)

any thought of today sp action?
looks like someone try to cap this price with two big buy orders.
is it daytrader speculation or something fishy is going on?


----------



## moses (22 August 2007)

I bought into HLX late yesterday on the strength of the Neilson SMA chart which to my mind shows that there are a lot of buyers hanging around hoping to pick up falling fruit. Something looks up, I agree, lets hope its good news on the way. This morning its up 15% which is very nice.


----------



## jtb (22 August 2007)

Good on you moses,

Yes I think something is definately coming.

Keep an eye on them for me, off to Exmouth fishing for week

Go HLX


----------



## powerkoala (22 August 2007)

anyone knows (roughly) when is yalleen news will be announced?
i think today's movement is also effected by increase in others iron ore shares such as umc, yml.


----------



## Go Nuke (22 August 2007)

jtb said:


> Good on you moses,
> 
> Yes I think something is definately coming.
> 
> ...




Oooh nice Exmouth, good fishing there. Caught my first Parot Fish there

Yeah i think something is in the wind. I hadn't noticed much price action with the other Iron ore players myself. ( My CFE isn't moving much)
I really thought that HLX would rebound from that 17c range alot faster like most of the other stocks did...but it just sat there

I would have thought that people would value Helix at between 20-22c based on their current projects with expose to Gold,Iron Ore {a bit of silver now which was a nice little add on} & and apparently Uranium...not that we've heard much on that front!

Perhaps it news on Yalleen or API is going to release more info which will have a flow on to Helix?
Either way BIG volume today and a nice clear candle.....all looks good to me.


----------



## powerkoala (23 August 2007)

this is strange.
market up strongly but now hlx is down.
what is happening?
market volatility? of daytrader heaven?
jeez.


----------



## moses (23 August 2007)

This is weird I agree. The SMA chart is virtually unchanged (positive buy) but the dark cloud cover on the candle is saying "sell". I sold. Nice profit, but didn't sell at the top because I didn't expect it to fall.


----------



## moses (27 August 2007)

Well...I'm back in at 0.185c because the SMA chart's signal is just too good to resist. HLX may not be the hot stock of today, but something's gotta pop, its only a matter of time.

Does anyone know when we're due for an ann?


----------



## toc_bat (27 August 2007)

moses said:


> Well...I'm back in at 0.185c because the SMA chart's signal is just too good to resist. HLX may not be the hot stock of today, but something's gotta pop, its only a matter of time.
> 
> Does anyone know when we're due for an ann?




hi moses

thanks for your SMA posts, but could you do a quick synopsis of the curve means? what to look for in it?

bye


----------



## moses (28 August 2007)

Ann today, 2 directors bought more shares on market, 300,000 ($55k) and 100,000 ($19k) respectively. This adds to several previous announcements of changes in Director's interest. All of this adds weight to the Neilson SMA indicator.

However...

TocBat, the blue and black lines represent buying pressure which is measured once a day after the market closes. The blue line indicates the pressure of buy v sell in number of shares in the depth queue, the black line indicates the quality of the buying pressure. It does this by comparing the relative size of the trades on offer. For more and better info, check out the "Neilson Smart Money Analyser" thread.

What it means for HLX atm is that there are 5 times as many "buys" as "sells" in the depth queue, and that on average the buyers are making bigger orders than the sellers. This can be a signal that there are some smart big money buyers in the depth queue waiting to pick up bargains. But be careful; check the depth queue tonight and sure enough you will find 2 unusually large orders in the buy queue. Unfortunately they are at 5c and 6c respectively, ie, meaningless really, but they still register on the SMA chart.

So although I still have confidence in this stock (and I especially like it when directors put $55k of their own money in their own company), the SMA's buy signal for HLX is not as strong as it first appears.


----------



## toc_bat (29 August 2007)

moses said:


> Ann today, 2 directors bought more shares on market,
> TocBat, the blue and black lines represent buying pressure which is measured once a day after the market closes. The blue line indicates the pressure of buy v sell in number of shares in the depth queue, the black line indicates the quality of the buying pressure. It does this by comparing the relative size of the trades on offer. For more and better info, check out the "Neilson Smart Money Analyser" thread.





Moses, thanks very much, i appreciate it, by the way how much do you personally use the SMA, has it proved ot be a reliable tool?


----------



## moses (29 August 2007)

I use it a lot, and give it a qualified "yes" as a reliable tool. Qualified because (a) it can be skewed by meaningless data, (b) it doesn't work on all stocks, and (c) you can easily make mistakes if you give it too much authority. All it really does is give a limited but significant indication of buyer/seller interest, and it must be interpreted through that lens.

However, the big advantage is that it can quite often indicate a change of market interest in a stock BEFORE any movement in SP or volume, and BEFORE announcements come out. In my opinion that is invaluable information. Its up to you of course to evaluate the meaning of that information in a wider context before you buy or sell.

BTW, check out the GCR thread for an illustration of how I use it. I'm predicting a future significant price rise based purely on the Neilson SMA indicator as confirmed by the depth chart. So far there is no news and no significant shift in volume or SP, just a steadily rising buyer interest. Time will tell if I'm right (and things may change), but either way, its just a tool to stack the odds in my favour.


----------



## redandgreen (5 September 2007)

frustrating that the only announcement we ever get out of this company 

relates to directors buying.......


----------



## Sean K (5 September 2007)

Wheeler buying more shares on market. Encouraging. Conspiricists must be enjoying this. LOL 

Anyone read up on the Aquila ann today regarding the API JV legal issues. I don't think it's going to have any effect on the Yallen JV. Any thoughts? 

Chart wise bounced off 15 well, but is in a significant resistance zone now. Looks to be struggling around here. Volume way off which isn't flash. Breaking 22 will be very positive by this chart.


----------



## jtb (5 September 2007)

kennas said:


> Wheeler buying more shares on market. Encouraging. Conspiricists must be enjoying this. LOL
> 
> Anyone read up on the Aquila ann today regarding the API JV legal issues. I don't think it's going to have any effect on the Yallen JV. Any thoughts?




Going off the overwhelming response to my earlier post that conpiricists may  be restricted to you and me K

AQA stuff sound s purely to be an AQA (and sub's) issue to me. 

Still waiting (and buying) patiently on whatever Messrs CUL and Wheeler can see coming.

Was going to post a long term weekly chart as we've got a beaut wedge that I can see.

Too tired though and on my fifth Coopers.
Must  go to bed.

See you on the flip side HLX ers


----------



## Go Nuke (5 September 2007)

redandgreen said:


> frustrating that the only announcement we ever get out of this company
> 
> relates to directors buying.......




LOL. I agree!
I think HLX has been the slowest stock at doing ANYTHING that ive owned!
Ok, it is great to see Mr Wheeler buying up again, and even willing to pay 20c for his stock.
Helix isn't known for its quick release of any announcements....well not that ive seen this year

No Kennas I didnt see the business on the API JV, but whatever it was it hasn't affected HLX, so thats fine with me


----------



## jtb (7 September 2007)

Could be getting interesting gents
Support looking good above 22c now (with a bit of luck).

Go HLX...................


----------



## jtb (10 September 2007)

Gee someones keen today

350k buy at 24c jumped by multiple others - saw 200k go through at 24.5c a min ago?

Sweet


----------



## Reefer (10 September 2007)

The SP has been showing good strength all morning in a fairly average market.
One of the few greens in my Watchlist.  Greg Wheeler may be in there again as a buyer?


----------



## Sean K (10 September 2007)

I watch HLX every day and this has been very unusual this morning. Expect an ann regarding drilling at Yalleen I think.

Chartwise, breaking 23 ish EOD will be pretty significant IMO.

Currently at 27.


----------



## rico01 (10 September 2007)

Does anybody know if any results/announcements are due at the moment to warrant such activity?


----------



## Sean K (10 September 2007)

rico01 said:


> Does anybody know if any results/announcements are due at the moment to warrant such activity?



Aquila/API have been continuously drilling, so results could be any time as far as I know. 

This gap up may be quite significant, but with this market environment, who knows. General sentiment could crush anything, pending significant results. Day's still young, looks like it was chased a little to me. Holding over 23 will do me.


----------



## alankew (10 September 2007)

Would Mr Wheeler be allowed to increase his stake if this cuurent rise is due to leaking news.Is it possible that the POG is behind the rise-seems unlikely given the size of the increase in SP but Im confused as to the recent news as to the director increasing his stake


----------



## Absolutely (10 September 2007)

To me it's games. Did you notice how the pressure built up rapidly - pushing the price up 4c. Suddenly there were bids for virtually a million of them.

Just as suddenly the pressure has dissipated. Take a look now at the buy depth - nothing out of the ordinary there anymore.

I don't know what to think - but I doubt very much that it is the POG.


----------



## Reefer (10 September 2007)

Any thoughts on the "bonus" issue and dirctors buying over the past few days. I'm surprised thay are permitted to do it.


----------



## noobs (10 September 2007)

HLX have stated that the bonus issue won't come into effect till mid Oct so anyone can buy b4 than and be eligible. Therefore I can't see any problems with the directors buying....thoughts?


----------



## Go Nuke (10 September 2007)

Hmmm well it is strange that there has been so much action over HLX the last few trading days and then an ann about bonus shares.

It does make me wonder if somehow people new some sort of news was comming, although they didn't know what the news was going to be.
Perhaps some did think it would be drilling news on Yalleen project?

If thats the case I cant see HLX staying up at these levels. With peoples disappointment at the ann only being about bonus shares, some might look to off load.

Considering I paid a premium price for HLX way back in the start of the year (.22c and .24c) Im feeling very tempted to set a stop somewhere around 24c so that I can buy back in at a lower price.
If I had more experience, i would have had many many chances throughout the year to do this

_However_ as Kennas stated, a report from API *is* due soon..lol. That kinda stuffs me up abit as to what to do

I too doubt the POG has anything to do with this movment. If so my bloody RSG (_Resolute Mining_) shares would have gone up!
I guess if i play my cards right, i could sell my HLX then hope to buy back in below .22c AND still get my bonus options.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 September 2007)

Absolutely said:


> To me it's games. Did you notice how the pressure built up rapidly - pushing the price up 4c. Suddenly there were bids for virtually a million of them.
> 
> Just as suddenly the pressure has dissipated. Take a look now at the buy depth - nothing out of the ordinary there anymore.
> 
> I don't know what to think - but I doubt very much that it is the POG.




To me this is one of the most blatant examples of insider trading I have ever seen,

So dodgey its not even funny! Where the hell are the so called regulators? How can they just turn a blind eye to this?

Am I the only one who was shocked?


----------



## mobcat (10 September 2007)

Yeah un real behavior alright YT but all is within the disclosure laws for directors all be it very cheeky IMO...... why didn't HLX,s management just wait till say mid October to issue news and save there integrity as a honest management team?
I cant understand why but greed can inspire confidence so it could be a very interesting month ahead for HLX ahead anything could happen management obviously knows something us share holders don't  being this cheeky ATM funny they didnt go for 1 for 2


----------



## jtb (10 September 2007)

Gee tough crowd 

Considering the miniscule admin' costs that HLX management draw (130k per quarter- and theres a geo' in there) and the fact that there are no performance shares/options or other director freebies hiding off market.

*Plus* Mr wheeler has been buying *on market* for months, I have no problem at all with todays action.

I'd be pi$$ed if they'd issued a heap of freebies to themselves or cronies but how can anyone be distressed about today????????????????

They've given a months warning to anyone interested in topping up/buying in and prior to the Dow inspired wobbles there is no premium in todays price then there was a few weeks ago.

Nobodies made any money other than a couple of traders and todays action was simply brokers mates turning a buck and they weren't in it for the loyalty options anyway.

I'd be happier if the announcement had the record date a week ago but I imagine there'd be an outcry then 

This from the last quarterly originally perked up my ears originally-

"In addition, Helix is aware API has commissioned various Port and Transport studies for the development of its
West Pilbara Iron Ore Project and indicated in early 2007 the following:-
 1st objective to define initial resource in Stage 1 sufficient to support 10-20 Mtpa operation over minimum 10
year mine life
 FOB costs likely to be USD 20-25/t
* Pre-Feasibility study due out 3rd quarter 2007*
Internal desktop studies by Helix based on available data for Pilbara iron ore companies suggest the project
economics for Yalleen are positive, although significant work is required to be completed by the JV Manager and
appropriately qualified experts prior to the release of economic studies confirming this preliminary assessment.
Given the positive findings to date, Helix intends to maintain its 30% interest in the Yalleen JV once the earn-in
has been reached, and is confident of the expertise of API [70% interest holder in Yalleen and majority partner in
the Red Hill and Cullen JV’s in the West Pilbara] as managers of the project to mitigate the risks relating to
exploration and development of the Yalleen Project."

As I mentioned earlier CUL at 10 ish cents places HLX somewhere around 60c simply on a Fe peer comparison.

I'm waiting on the AQA announcement regarding a chinese partner 

Go HLX


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (11 September 2007)

I wasn't talking about management buying recently,

I was talking of the very obvious inside buying that occured this morning and just before the announcement came out,

It just happens so often people have become used to it,

I think and always have thought HLX is a great long term play, but I did again trade out some shares at 28c today (like last time)


----------



## jtb (11 September 2007)

Glad to hear YT- yeah it crossed my mind to shed some too when I saw 28c, but am happy to wait atm.

Brokers are blatant mate, particularly when it comes to shares and placements.
I don't know whether its my bias but oilers seem particularly prone


----------



## Go Nuke (12 September 2007)

Well i missed out on the 28c exit, but got out at 25c today.
Pretty crap gain for me having bought those at 24c back in about Feb, but I'm feeling confident that the share price will come back down to around the 19.5c support mark......as it has done before.

The only thing to screw me up would be the ann from API being released....and Im sure I will be able to hear the ASF Helix followers laughing hard at me if that comes in the next few days

Would anyone like to give their thoughts on where HLX might go from here?
Alot of sellers lined up around 28c.

*RSI is up
*Stocastics are saying overbought


----------



## jtb (13 September 2007)

Hey Nuke,

Least it wasn't a loss hey.
Personally I think it will take some severe global wobbles to knock her back down this time.
I'm at work so I can't make a chart but I reckon 22c will be support now (despite the gap ) and that looks a bit like a pennant on the daily.

I wouldn't worry about those sellers @ 28c too much as there were *single * buyers picking up parcels like that on monday.
One sat there bold as brass @ 26c and waited to be filled.

Considering the free options I would think buyers will come not, go.
Considering HLX have stated they have the money for 07/08 drilling commitment and the options issue is only a very conservative 14mil options (thus preserving shareholder value) with an expiry that could encompass Fe production, they may be of *substantial* value in the very near future.

Secondly with all the chatter about Au breaking $800 on its way to $1000 by the end of the year- 400,000 Oz of the stuff has got to be worth something don't you reckon?

Best of luck anyway, if we don't hit >40c by Xmas you can laugh at me.


----------



## Sean K (13 September 2007)

jtb said:


> Hey Nuke,
> 
> Least it wasn't a loss hey.
> Personally I think it will take some severe global wobbles to knock her back down this time.
> I'm at work so I can't make a chart but I reckon 22c will be support now (despite the gap ) and that looks a bit like a pennant on the daily.



Yep, 22 support, pending market crash. 

Sort of a little pennant there.

Resistance around 28....

Seems to be some sellers coming in around that level for some reason!   :aufreg:


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (13 September 2007)

jtb said:


> Hey Nuke,
> Secondly with all the chatter about Au breaking $800 on its way to $1000 by the end of the year- 400,000 Oz of the stuff has got to be worth something don't you reckon?




I've always felt that the Tunkillia JV with MEP sorta underwrote HLX's SP, so buying it around 20c to me was low risk, however I must admit that of late I am getting the feeling that MEP ain't as committed to Tunkillia development and that troubles me,

Last year all of MEP's presentations centred around Tunkillia, they have taken 2 yrs of dragging their feet with drilling and optimisation studies blah blha, but lately, Tunkillia features lower and lower in the presentations, also MEP have started acquiring projects overseas now too,

I really hope it isn't the case, but I get the feeling that MEP are not that sure they can brin Tunkillia into production, if they were, it would be there sole focus as it was last year, I hope I'm wrong


----------



## Go Nuke (13 September 2007)

Thank you very much guys for your thoughts.
I didnt sell all of my HLX shares, as the second parcel I bought ages ago was at 22c and I wanted to keep some exposure.

Perhaps I AM learning something as I go...hehe.
I am keen to buy back into HLX and have an order at 19.5c. I might adjust that...we'll see.

I hadn't forgotten about HLX exposure to gold, and yep I have been watching the price go up and up.
Personaly I thought that after seeing the ann today saying that the bonus options would be final on the 9th of October (I think), that Helix wouldn't make an announcement about the Yalleen project before then.
Only because I thought that would make everyone jump on board just for the bonus options and throw the sp way out of kilter.
But as u have have brought to my attention jtb, I didn't read the part about there only being 14Mil options available.

It all comes together now..sort of
Thx again guys.


----------



## jtb (14 September 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I've always felt that the Tunkillia JV with MEP sorta underwrote HLX's SP, so buying it around 20c to me was low risk, however I must admit that of late I am getting the feeling that MEP ain't as committed to Tunkillia development and that troubles me,
> 
> I really hope it isn't the case, but I get the feeling that MEP are not that sure they can brin Tunkillia into production, if they were, it would be there sole focus as it was last year, I hope I'm wrong




YT,

I figure that Minotaur are still commited to spend >$2 million (more than likely 3) in the next two years- most of their drilling to date has been AC (slimline RC  so thats only $20-40per/m (or 18 months if we go off the March 05 JV signing) or breach the JV agreement.

They also mention development work is underway so I reckon there's substantial value in this asset for HLX just off the radar atm.

Good on you too Nuke


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (14 September 2007)

Hey JTB,

Yeah I know MEP are still working on it, my point is though that it no longer appears to be their sole focus,

I don't get it, the deposit is there, its good grades ie 2g/t Au+ Why are they taking so long!

C'mon MEP you guys discoverd Prominent Hill, get on with it, start developing that mine so us HLX's can  all the way to the bank


----------



## Sean K (19 September 2007)

I think the market has forgotten about it's gold. 

It may be at the mercy of the general market right now, but a couple of interesting things chart wise. It bounced off 24 ish a few days ago, maybe confirming 23 ish it as some support. We're now breaking up out of a dodgy pennant heading back to all time highs. (however, day is young) 

It's been a great 1 year return, if just a tad volatile! 

Maybe Aquila can be nice and deliver some good drilling results from Yalleen while the markets happy....


----------



## Miner (19 September 2007)

I agree with you. 

I visited Helix Resources Mine some 14 years back. It was excellent one then. But now with more players and the low life of mine HLX probably offers little value unless Aquilla delivers something great. As we know when a geo analyses the ore and then it gets published there is at least a week delay. That is the time good confidential result makes the life better even the result was bad. 

I am sure the Director  is an intelligent investor to buy a large parcel of his own shares from market.


----------



## mobcat (27 September 2007)

HLX has seen some nice buys this week and today shes starting to simmer 8 for 1 coming soon and people want in good times a head all...... GO HLX you hidden overlooked GEM


----------



## jtb (27 September 2007)

Hey Mob,

Yeah looks like someone had an extra shot in their flat white this morning

Or we have another ann' coming.

Did you get your annual report CDrom yesterday?


----------



## Sean K (27 September 2007)

Would be nice to breakout to 4 year highs. Must be an ann I'd guess. Hopefully some good grades and widths at Yalleen...


----------



## Sean K (27 September 2007)

This was a significant trade compared to usual acty.

Interesting................ Perhaps YT is buying. LOL


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 September 2007)

kennas said:


> Would be nice to breakout to 4 year highs. *Must be an ann I'd guess.* Hopefully some good grades and widths at Yalleen...




Isn't it amazing that when we have strong upward movement here, we know that an ann is coming, I really hope not as this would be the 2nd time in a few weeks that insider trading has occured on this stock,

I'm not complaining because a higher price = more profits, but I do get sick and tired of these strong move ups followed by an announcement, not fair to us avg mugs


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 September 2007)

kennas said:


> This was a significant trade compared to usual acty.
> 
> Interesting................ Perhaps YT is buying. LOL




Hey Kenna, no not me, I was set back at the teens and low 20's

I've actually been a seller at or above 28c, its worked a treat so far as I buy back on retrace, hope it continues to work


----------



## mobcat (27 September 2007)

Yeah quite novel hey JTB  another coaster for the collection lol ..........Starting to look a bit more serious this run on HLX ATM today could finish very nicely news is well overdue as well and a nice gold ann would be timed to perfection ATM followed up by AQA and some IO news and then a bit u308 ann from TOE to take us to 50 cents a nice dream but they do come true at times and HLX to me has the potential of a short term multibagger with all the irons it has in the fire ATM in very hot sectors firming as my #1 specie ATM  GO GO HLX


----------



## mobcat (27 September 2007)

Might show a bit of leg at 50 and 60 show what this babys really worth welcome to the real world HLX


----------



## Sean K (27 September 2007)

mobcat said:


> Might show a bit of leg at 50 and 60 show what this babys really worth welcome to the real world HLX



Take a few deap breaths mobcat. Breath. Breath. Let's hope it holds above all time high before ramping it any further. Cheers!


----------



## mobcat (27 September 2007)

Never really felt this one needed a hand Keenas it,s only a matter of time IMO they are still out there just a matter of finding them and backing them as we all no


----------



## Go Nuke (27 September 2007)

I agree with YT.
I saw the price action today and thought.."oh there must be an announcement coming":cussing:

I gave up waiting for HLX to drop back down to 22c range and planted my money into AVO before the break.
Still have exposure to HLX but I guess I didn't go too far wrong with AVO.

I'm waiting to get into AQA at the moment. I haven't really seen too much action there that might indicate an ann from their end...or maybe they are just better at keeping a lid on it.

Besides, I believe that Aussie shares have had a good run lately so surley we must be due for a down day on the market?.


----------



## powerkoala (27 September 2007)

well, *in my opinion*, today sp spike on helix is really crap. 
i didn't mean to insult anyone or holders though.
usually ppl just bought 100k shares in the same price range.
but the second buyers (whoever s/he is) just bought everything from 24.5c to 26c in one hit. that is equal to almost 500k shares, then followed by the next who did the same until sp become 29c. 
i know this is good, but is this legal?
knowing inside trading and ASIC nor ASX didn't comment anything on the SP hike?
well so far, i agree with YT about how bad inside trading on helix though.


----------



## jtb (27 September 2007)

Well I got to say I felt a bit better today after SAU's last couple of days.

It was a toss up between the two last week @ 25 ish and buying more HLX won out.
Needless to say watching 25 to 40 c on SAU made me a bit dark

Looking at the chart do you reckon somebody knew the Macquarie ann' was coming yesterday


----------



## powerkoala (27 September 2007)

jtb said:


> Well I got to say I felt a bit better today after SAU's last couple of days.
> 
> It was a toss up between the two last week @ 25 ish and buying more HLX won out.
> Needless to say watching 25 to 40 c on SAU made me a bit dark
> ...




ergh ? sorry to interrupt JTB. but are you sure you are in the right thread ?
as the chart you post and your comment is about SAU not HLX 
regards


----------



## jtb (27 September 2007)

powerkoala said:


> ergh ? sorry to interrupt JTB. but are you sure you are in the right thread ?
> as the chart you post and your comment is about SAU not HLX
> regards




Yeah mate,

Re-reading it just then, I see that I certainly knew what I was talking about (even if it was jibberish to anyone else)

Was cursing the obvious inside info (wed) on SAU yesterday and your comment continued on the concept.

Anyway still in love with HLX.

What do you reckon - next resistance @ 65c or $3.16


----------



## mobcat (27 September 2007)

I love that chart JTB i think i might frame it lol  $ 3.16 i love it.... now thats my kinda resistance i give you the drum right now you wont get no resistance from me mate i will even prop and cap it at the same time


----------



## mobcat (28 September 2007)

Blue Skys Boys and the forecast is Anns and Oppies lol and sun showers raining $ coins just thought i would throw that in for you Kennas it never rains in Peru do,s it


----------



## Sean K (28 September 2007)

mobcat said:


> Blue Skys Boys and the forecast is Anns and Oppies lol and sun showers raining $ coins just thought i would throw that in for you Kennas it never rains in Peru do,s it



Actually, Lima has 7cm per year!! I hate blue sky, no resistance.... Harder they climb, the harder they fall. Be predunt with taking profits, or using trailing stops....


----------



## mobcat (28 September 2007)

I put 100k up at 36 today Kennas and you no what i have a felling they might go today or tuesday and if they dont drop below 36 again im coming to PERU and drinking all your red stocks mate so look out


----------



## jtb (28 September 2007)

Been going of the Annual Report looking for any other clues

I noted this mention which sounds like we may have a rig slot re: U308 shortly too?


----------



## Go Nuke (28 September 2007)

jtb said:


> Been going of the Annual Report looking for any other clues
> 
> I noted this mention which sounds like we may have a rig slot re: U308 shortly too?




Yes but they have been held up by environmental issues.

I'm not too concerned about the Uranium aspect of HLX at the moment, although it WOULD have been nice to see a start on some drilling

I'd say that its the gold and Iron ore that HLX is involved with atm.

Shame i sold those shares after holding them scince Feb
Oh well..its a learning curve

Sorry this is a bit offtopic but there is no thread for AQA. I was just wondering..is there much value in AQA at the moment?
Ive heard alot of people talk about HLX and CUL, but I'm just curious where AQA stands on value.
Thx
GN


----------



## mobcat (1 October 2007)

You would have to start to wonder where HLX SP will end up on some news we have been so starved of any updates of late that when head office pops some script if it,s positive we should rally hard alot of investors on the sidelines of HLX awating IO update with AQA whats the bet we get it after the oppies list interesting month ahead i fell....... iam tipping xx cents HLX by oct 30th big call but all it will take is a update IMO ....time will tell bring in the 8 to 1 tommorow if they get to xx the heads that puts our brand new shiney oppies at around xx to xx wouldnt that be nice .....all is possible the patient will win with this one no doubt


----------



## Sean K (1 October 2007)

mobcat said:


> ..... iam tipping xx cents HLX by oct 30th big call but all it will take is a update IMO ....time will tell bring in the 8 to 1 tommorow



I think after people are set with the entitelment the sp will come off. It will take quite an ann for the sp to be supported like this from then IMO. Unless there is something I have not seen...


----------



## mobcat (1 October 2007)

Sorry Kennas but the fundies are like a old pair of bog catchers they have been done to death on this one we need news to move forward oppies are a stimulator but we need some new fundies to move forward pref modeled by Jen H .........But seriously news is coming i can feel it Wheller hasnt bought for a while the stage is set for it Oppies etc nows the time just my opinion but the books been written on this one by head office some time ago testament to the director activity all it needs is a positive market to follow through hard


----------



## Sean K (1 October 2007)

mobcat said:


> ..But seriously news is coming i can feel it



I'm with you Mob, but your, or my, hunch doesn't cut it for the minute. I also understand the funnymetals have been done very well by YT and jtb, so perhaps reference to their targets gets you off the hook in the future!


----------



## jtb (1 October 2007)

Go Nuke said:


> Yes but they have been held up by environmental issues.
> 
> I'd say that its the gold and Iron ore that HLX is involved with atm.
> 
> ...




Hey Nuke,

Yeah I must have been reading too many annual reports as the statement was very similar to that stated previous on looking back.

As for AQA -being a 900 million dollar company she's a bit different to Helix and CUL so I won't attemp a comparison. Also I wouldn't look at it until the legal issues are resolved.

I think HLX will may well close the gap on CUL shortly and settle low to mid 40's (around 50 mill MC) simply due to people looking around for iron value (particularly with the forecast Fe price increase again).

From the desktop studies calculating a $20ish per ton margin (@ $45-50 per ton) than you could be looking at a base case of 1 to 2 MT of Helix ore shipped per year or *$20 - 40 million profit p/a*.

This is obviously just a guess at ore being shipped from the JV's being  spread at an arbitrary 70% AQA - 10% RHI - 10% CUL and 10% HLX and is purely to get an idea of value.

It appears that AQA's legal tangle may have put back the PFS as I see in the last ann' it states its now due this quarter not the third as was stated previously. 

Either way I think a lot of value is about to be seen in HLX


----------



## Miner (2 October 2007)

Dear JTB and others

No news here but a sincere appreciation on the discussion and information you have exchanged.
Simply great and considering such wealth of information is being given without any charge.

Please keep it up for enhancing the knowledge base for many dummies like me.

Regards

Miner


----------



## mobcat (2 October 2007)

What the ....dont you just love the markets ATM a good lead from the DOW and we are going backwards oh well one has to of gone forward to go backwards i suppose ..........This is good buying going by JTB,s words


----------



## Sean K (2 October 2007)

mobcat said:


> What the ....dont you just love the markets ATM a good lead from the DOW and we are going backwards oh well one has to of gone forward to go backwards i suppose ..........This is good buying going by JTB,s words



Mob, inevitable towards the end of the period to gather some free options. I hope that support at 27 ish cents holds.


----------



## jtb (2 October 2007)

kennas said:


> Mob, inevitable towards the end of the period to gather some free options. I hope that support at 27 ish cents holds.




At work so gotta be brief but I hope there are some non-believers choking on their cornflakes when they realise they sold out a day early

Re: BONUS OPTIONS – TIMETABLE AMENDMENT
Helix issued a Bonus Option Prospectus on 19th September 2007, for the issue of one (1) free Bonus Option for every eight (8) Helix shares held on the Option Record Date.
The purpose of this announcement is to advise that the Ex Date for entitlement to the Options is *3rd October 2007, not 2nd October 2007* as detailed in the Prospectus.

Anyone wants to sell em down again, means I'll just keep buying


----------



## Sean K (2 October 2007)

jtb said:


> At work so gotta be brief but I hope there are some non-believers choking on their cornflakes when they realise they sold out a day early
> 
> Re: BONUS OPTIONS – TIMETABLE AMENDMENT
> Helix issued a Bonus Option Prospectus on 19th September 2007, for the issue of one (1) free Bonus Option for every eight (8) Helix shares held on the Option Record Date.
> ...



I have actually found it common that traders will buy into a company like this in the lead up to such an event understanding that the sp will come off in the final days and certainly post record date. I think the run up in the sp has been caused by this and short term traders have just made the most of the opportunity. The sp may even come off some more post record date with punters taking the free options and cashing in ordinary shares. Anyone else seen this? Whatever the case, I would still be happy for the 27ish support level to hold as identified earlier. It's had a fairly solid run.


----------



## jtb (2 October 2007)

kennas said:


> I have actually found it common that traders will buy into a company like this in the lead up to such an event understanding that the sp will come off in the final days and certainly post record date. I think the run up in the sp has been caused by this and short term traders have just made the most of the opportunity. The sp may even come off some more post record date with punters taking the free options and cashing in ordinary shares. Anyone else seen this? Whatever the case, I would still be happy for the 27ish support level to hold as identified earlier. It's had a fairly solid run.




K,

Definately a sound strategy for those that way inclined but for the longer term I think the free options combined with some more on market will definitely be a winner (due to averaging the buy price).
As the large buyers have been mostly off screen over the last couple of months I think the lack of 'apparent' buy depth will act as a buffer to a degree not to mention the MC of the company is still in bargain territory imo,
with nothing but apparent upside also for gold and Fe into the future.

I see that TRF have also farmed into Minotaur ground recently and two of the leases appear directly south of Tunkillia.
Greg Wheeler also mentioned some time ago in a BRR interview that they were looking at 'other opportunities' in SA:eek7

Olympic Dam news has obviously got the SA mob's blood pumping

*".........But seriously news is coming i can feel it"*

I think mobcat is onto something there


----------



## mobcat (2 October 2007)

Hey JTB ...........this ones a Gem hey all the hot sectors in one little low market cap company and all we need is news in each of the sectors  Iron Ore  AQA , U308 TOE , GOLD MEP  cant help but get a bit excited with this one ATM big 1/4 ahead all due to report anytime.....oppies record tomorrow and news on something in HLX,s pantry later in the week my call


----------



## Jimminy (3 October 2007)

Go Nuke said:


> I'm waiting to get into AQA at the moment.




Yes, and AQA is waiting to get into Helix....see the ann out - anyone exited about it. Should be interesting times ahead.


----------



## Sean K (3 October 2007)

Jimminy said:


> Yes, and AQA is waiting to get into Helix....see the ann out - anyone exited about it. Should be interesting times ahead.



Plenty of companies take positions in their junior JVs so I wouldn't necessarily be expecting a TO if that's where you're leading. However, it definately does confirm that the JV ground has significant potential. As Aquila are the one's drilling, has to be positive IMO.


----------



## mobcat (3 October 2007)

Guys this ones starting to really smell of privleged knowledge to me half of the action over the last couple of months has come from the top 20 all above 20 cents NICE .......HLX is tied up with AQA in IO and AQA buys what 7% HLX WOW this is big in my book these guys dont make mistakes why should they no the answers get my drift happy days indeed


----------



## Jimminy (3 October 2007)

kennas said:


> Plenty of companies take positions in their junior JVs so I wouldn't necessarily be expecting a TO if that's where you're leading. However, it definately does confirm that the JV ground has significant potential. As Aquila are the one's drilling, has to be positive IMO.




No I wasn't leading down that path Kenna, but on second read I can see it might have been read that way.

Simply that AQA are shoring up their iron ore interests - and that they wouldn't mind a few free oppies along the way.


----------



## Go Nuke (3 October 2007)

Ok ok..Im oficially spewing at selling out most of my HLX shares now

I tryed to buy some in AQA instead, but the price didn't fall low enough and so i'm now paying for that 1 too

Guess its all good news for HLX and its holders.
Announcement due soon im sure.

Excuse me now... I have something i need to go do..:behead:


----------



## Jimminy (3 October 2007)

Go Nuke said:


> Well i missed out on the 28c exit, but got out at 25c today.
> Pretty crap gain for me having bought those at 24c back in about Feb.




A good line this one - the stockmarket is the transfer of wealth from the impatient to the patient.....

To think you only had to wait a few more weeks Go Nuke. Feel for you, as we have all done it as some stage.

Probably best you take HLX off your watchlist as I think you'll have more pain in the next 6 months.


----------



## mobcat (3 October 2007)

Whats the odds boys a bit of broker support on it,s way wouldnt suprise me one bit a nice little well oiled preso to stoke the fire a tad not that she needs it of late doing just fine on goss and activity now thats a specie in my book when the words out it,s to late   goodluck all this is fun lately long live the bull


----------



## jtb (3 October 2007)

Miner said:


> Dear JTB and others
> 
> No news here but a sincere appreciation on the discussion and information you have exchanged.
> Simply great and considering such wealth of information is being given without any charge.
> ...




G'day Miner,

Sorry but I just saw your post- no worries from my end hey

Missus sends me an email at work today “HLX up 10c WTF”

First thing I thought- Nuke’s gonna be spewing

Well it seems I’ve found my off screen accumulator from last month (although by my reckoning he only bought about 5 million not 7 – must be nice hey)

So now the top 20 HLX holders own nearly 50% of the stock/options

Anybody else go looking to see if Mr AQA or his related entities had any substantial holdings in either CUL or RHI?
I couldn’t find any, so if anyone else has any info’ it would be appreciated.

What did raise my eyebrows though was that the most recent TOP 20 for CUL had my old mate ‘Wythenshawe’ back to # 6 with a puny 4 million shares! 
The figure I quoted some time ago (11 odd million shares) from the 2006 annual report (the most recent I could find at the time) threw me because the # was nearly identical to the # of shares held by one the CUL directors. 
Putting 1.98 and 2 together I mistakenly came up with 4.

So looking at the revised figure ‘Wythenshawe’ isn’t Mr CUL, just a substantial holder that see’s better value in HLX.
_Selling down 7 million CUL FPO’s to buy 9 million HLX (remember he’s affiliated with Warramboo also) at probably twice the price._

Hmmmm- so after looking around in RHI’s info for a TOP 20 and having no success I notice that of all directors- Mr J Pitt (Non-executive) is the number 1 holder with 2,708,825 RHI shares.

That name ring a bell to any of you old gold bugs????????????????????

Me too, so off I go looking for Mr Pitt’s history and guess what-

He used to be ‘The Man’ at Dalrymple many years ago and I did my first 1000m day (near Kookynie) for those guys, which is something that sticks in your mind let me tell ya.   

Now being gold bulls we all remember who discovered ‘Thunderbox’ don’t we…………………………………………………………………………  

Yeah he’s definitely a handy bloke to have on your board.

Guess what I found next……………

You got it, Mr CUL is actually Mr f#@$kin RHI, a very astute geo’ and a goldfields legend.

It may be me, but when you add in MR AQA stepping up and paying up to 27c for copius amounts of HLX - I’m detecting a trend here?


----------



## dubiousinfo (3 October 2007)

JTB,

That's great research, well done.

I will be looking to re-enter again now there are some oppies coming back on the market.


----------



## mobcat (3 October 2007)

jtb said:
			
		

> It may be me, but when you add in MR AQA stepping up and paying up to 27c for copius amounts of HLX - I’m detecting a trend here?




So am I JTB this is a good trend with good company as you point out well done mate hope it keeps up.... the buying trend that is ......will only get stronger IMO on the news that has stimulated the buying that us punters arent privie to but as a collective have seem to of un earthed well done all a early foothold is worth big dollars in a company with this potential happy days indeed


----------



## jtb (3 October 2007)

kennas said:


> Plenty of companies take positions in their junior JVs so I wouldn't necessarily be expecting a TO if that's where you're leading. However, it definately does confirm that the JV ground has significant potential. As Aquila are the one's drilling, has to be positive IMO.




Hey Kenna's,

In light of my stumblings this arv'y then what do reckon about the chance that RHI and AQA directors may have a passing acquaintance, you know a couple of crownies around the fire sort of thing?

Speculating on the number of shares that these two blokes have decided upon (16 million between them) if we extrapolate to a conversion of all options the day they hit the boards then they will still have 12-13% between them.
Thats a nice blocking stake if your that way inclined

With Mr Pitt having gold glory in the past and our friend at AQA lending some credence to HLX's stated " several hundred million tonnes of Fe @ Yalleen"

How does letting HLX's funding carry them through for the next 12 months, (while Minotaur spend the rest of their millions drilling Tunkillia to smithereens).
Mr Pitt takes the SA resources- flicks the uranium ground to Toro for a few bob- makes a motza on the gold resource, they split the 60-90million tonnes of iron between them and Mr Wheeler gets a dollar fiddy a share (and $1.20 an option) next xmas -strike you for a theory.

If they can get $50 a tonne for the iron delivered to the boat with a $25 FOB figure as stated in the quarterlies, then that throws Yalleen value up at *$2.25 BILLION* for 90 million tonnes by my figuring

Dubious,

Glad to here your coming back- if we keep going at this rate I think we're going to be paying a bit more for those options then I expected.

Mob,

Yeah some media will be interesting won't it

Got to apologise to the cornflake eaters too regarding the ex date statement yesterday- I, ahhh, wound my watch forward to the 3rd today


----------



## jtb (4 October 2007)

Morning all,

'SPOTLIGHT' on HLX pg 60 (Business section) of todays West Australian

The Journo obviously couldn't find a current TOP 20 for RHI either as he quotes February this year concerning AQA's con-current 15% stake in RHI

Interesting that Antoni Poli was also a significant shareholder in CUL last year ,alongside me' old mate Joshua Pitt, but doesn't appear in their Top 20 any longer


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 October 2007)

Hey guys,

Well I was very very happy to see AQA getting on board, validates my bullishness on the Iron Ore which I've held for ages,

I managed to pick up heaps at 20c during weakness but have been a seller lately,

I love the long term fundamentals but I don't think there will be any updates for awhile,

The PFS for AQA has been really really delayed and MEP still haven't released an update on Tunkillia


----------



## Sean K (5 October 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I love the long term fundamentals but I don't think there will be any updates for awhile,



YT, While agree that a lot of the potential may now be factored in, I think there could be some upside surprises to come shortly (this qtr).

While they are infil drilling Yalleen for a JORC, they are also drilling additional channel iron and bedded iron targets identified from the 2006 Hoist EM survey. This includes first pass drill testing of the Robe Exit, Robe West buried CID targets and BID targets identified within the Marra Mamba Formation. These results should be out this quarter. 

While 100Mt maybe factored in at Yalleen, they have stated they have the potential for many millions of tons, as I highlighted from the last quarterly a while ago. 

Also, if AQA up their stake a little more then expect another spike.

Other minor upside may come from:

**Glenburgh gold. The first-pass 5,000m slim-line RC drilling program is scheduled to commence over the prioritised targets early in Q3. Historically good grades and with au running away to $5000 in the near future , could be good. 
**West Pilbara. A budgeted Airborne Geophysics survey and Hy-mapper hyperspectral interpretation for the West Pilbara Project is due to start in Q3. One of the interesting targets is a Radio Hill Ni type thing. 
**Toro U JV may be given the environmental clearence to start drilling, although U is in the dog house right now...

Enough ramping from me......

Having said all that, it's probably time for some consolidation, probably around 30 cents. Unless the US goes pear shaped again.


----------



## mobcat (5 October 2007)

Geez Kennas ramping king of the universe LOL  Gold going to $5K Wooo HOO might sell my wedding ring and buy some more HLX the REDS must have some mean sedi in bottom over in Peru tonight lol rotfl :

Seriously Good post mate lots of good stuff coming this 1/4 and i feel in particular this month the patient will be rewarded in this one no doubt....... hold tight and i reakon AQA are going for 15 % as a starter i was wrong once but it turned i made a mistake at the time cheers mate enjoy your red


----------



## Sean K (12 October 2007)

kennas said:


> Having said all that, it's probably time for some consolidation, probably around 30 cents. Unless the US goes pear shaped again.



Consolidation going on above support. Would expect it to hold and of course will be disappointed if it doesn't. Come on AQA, get some results out and strike while the iron's hot! LOL

Chart with some blue lines on it:


----------



## jtb (15 October 2007)

G'day K',

Well we've got some excitement in the Fe juniors lately haven't we?

WTF is going on with TLM btw?

After glancing at the thread I see they've run to a fully diluted MC of *$70 million:eek*:
Is that just on a possible 35 million t/fe and exploration upside to 250 MT?

If thats the case then we should be off to >60c this week then

Have been watching the trading pretty closely and looking at the chart I'm expecting an upwards break any day now.

Have been rooting around looking for something concrete to explain the recent AQA directors 'buy at all cost' approach to gathering his 7 million FPO's. Assume its not Glenburgh Au drilling which is mentioned as having commenced in August?  

_I've sent an email off to HLX clarifying some of the timing mentioned in the last ann' too so I'll let you know._

Something I had overlooked though was their statements regarding 'Bonham' and also 'Robe West'.

Can we assume that drilling in the bedded 'Marra Mamba' / Robe pisolites has commenced/is proceeding @ Bonham?
This is a big batch of targets not even included in HLX'x 25 km² surface area figure The timing could also explain the sudden Aquila interest????????

Or first pass at Robe West? At twice the size of Kumina Creek the we could be looking at another conservative 60M tonnes to HLX?

By my calculations Mr Poli paid an average of just under 25c for his 7.5 million shares and Mr Pitt paid a low 20s average for his 9 million so I figure we can draw a line in the sand mid-high 20's for support now (as you say 30c looks pretty solid).

As YT has stated ad infinitum, the best part of this valuation should really be attributed to the 500k Oz gold reserve.

Or if worse comes to worse we should still be > 50c right now *only* on the Fe comparison with Talisman?  

Onwards and Upwards


----------



## Sean K (15 October 2007)

jtb said:


> G'day K',
> 
> Well we've got some excitement in the Fe juniors lately haven't we?



We certainly do. I'm sort of in 2 minds with HLX and what may occur with a good drilling result ann. I'm not thinking short term with this at the moment due to the overall potential, but at the same time, if this takes off like the other fe'ers are doing at the moment, (looks irrational to me to be honest), then I might have to take some profits....


----------



## jtb (15 October 2007)

kennas said:


> We certainly do. I'm sort of in 2 minds with HLX and what may occur with a good drilling result ann. I'm not thinking short term with this at the moment due to the overall potential, but at the same time, if this takes off like the other fe'ers are doing at the moment, (looks irrational to me to be honest), then I might have to take some profits....




I hear you mate.

Problem is when to take profit hey

I see TLM has run through 90c while I was typing  so thats 80mil MC.

So thats 70c comparable value for HLX atm.

Where will it go on drilling news plus the JORC @ Kumina Creek??????

What does AQA know, is there a JV ann' coming with the PFS ???? Japanese/Chinese-   Sinosteel 

aaaaaaarrrrrgggggghhhhhhhhh:

I think its significant that both RHI and AQA directors now each hold more HLX shares than the HLX directors (including our own Mr Wheeler). Plus there still seems to be games being played in the depth


----------



## Sean K (15 October 2007)

jtb said:


> I hear you mate.
> 
> Problem is when to take profit hey
> 
> ...



The MC comparisons to potential tonnage encourage me. Understatement. 

Risk still is that they don't get the initial expected 100Mt I suppose....

All the best..


----------



## Jimminy (15 October 2007)

if the resources guru, exe JB Were analyst, Dr Peter Woodford continues to hold these then so will I. He has made a small fortune from buying in at the listing of Platina, as did I and I will continue to hold a decent parcel of HLX as does he.


----------



## jtb (15 October 2007)

kennas said:


> The MC comparisons to potential tonnage encourage me. Understatement.
> 
> Risk still is that they don't get the initial expected 100Mt I suppose....
> 
> All the best..




I'll bet ya $4 million of the other JV directors money, that we get something even better

Good on you too Jimminy.


----------



## jtb (16 October 2007)

K,

You'll be glad to know the 5000m first pass drilling at 'Glenburgh' has been completed and they're waiting on results now.

Will call AQA tomorrow if I still haven't heard about 'Bonham', but it did commence as scheduled (July/August) as far as HLX's Technical director, Mick Wilson, knows

I see YML has gone off its brain too (>$100 mil MC )


----------



## Jimminy (16 October 2007)

the top 20 own close to 50% of this stock now that AQA have bought in. 

I would be interested to know whether anyone believes that Poli is still buying. I'm of the opinion that they have finished, buttttt, if I am wrong.

Because if they haven't......


----------



## jtb (16 October 2007)

Jimminy said:


> the top 20 own close to 50% of this stock now that AQA have bought in.
> 
> I would be interested to know whether anyone believes that Poli is still buying. I'm of the opinion that they have finished, buttttt, if I am wrong.
> 
> Because if they haven't......




J,

As I mentioned earlier I wonder if we aren't still seeing some games being played in the depth?
Particularly that 100k @ 34.5c
There seems to have been sells of this magnitude riding just above the action for some time now and it looks a bit suspect to me.
I bought more yesterday and this morning due to my oversight regarding the 'Bonham' program.

I have been waiting for the re-rating due with the Kumina Creek JORC and the pre-feasibility report but had my eye off the ball waiting on additional news from robe exit etc.

'Bonham' doesn't appear to have even been included in the 'several hundred million tonnes' statement HLX made in ref' to CID deposits and I'm too much of pessimist to believe that Aquila's director buying in 3 months after that drilling was due to commence to believe its a coincidence

What could that add to the mix?

TLM and YML are excellent comparisons in regard to Fe prospectivity imo as they are both of the 30-40 MT initial JORC + > 100MT exploration potential.

HLX have basically said the KC JORC will be at least 30MT (using a mean 15m depth in the calculation). As the results were up to 30m in thickness then this may well be substantially higher than that.

With the two other companies market caps having roared through 80 and 100 million $ respectively - we are yet to crack 40


----------



## Jimminy (16 October 2007)

jtb said:


> J,
> 
> With the two other companies market caps having roared through 80 and 100 million $ respectively - we are yet to crack 40




Well I wouldn't be too worried - this is still slowly creeping up as people do their valuation comparisons. Sell side beginning to look anorexic.

Thanks for your analysis jtb. It always take a bit of time to prepare such posts. I appreciate it.


----------



## marklar (17 October 2007)

My options (HLXO) have just appeared in NOLT... whohoo! 13c opening is very nice, interesting to see if there are buyers out there.

m.


----------



## Miner (18 October 2007)

Hi Marklar

I have a small parcel of HLX and I am Commsec sponsored.
In my CHESS statement there is no sign for HLXO under my holding where as yes, it is traded at 13 cents.
Was I required to sign a document for getting the bonus options or it is automatically sent out to shareholders.

Can you please throw some light.


Regards


----------



## Go Nuke (18 October 2007)

My HLXO options weren't there yesterday but are there today and I'm with Commsec.

If u bought HLX before the cut off date then you shouldn't have to do anything.


----------



## Jimminy (18 October 2007)

My HLXO are now showing and I'm with Westpac on this lot.

Nice consolidation in the 30s thus far for this stock. Let's see if it lasts for long. As per usual traders will have HLX marked on their timetable for when some announcements are due for this baby - getting closer.


----------



## ianablue (18 October 2007)

I am also with comsec and my HLXO options have appeared on my position summary today. I await any news with interest.


----------



## Miner (19 October 2007)

Thanks to all who responded to my query.
Yes my Commsec showed HLXO as well today.

Regards

Miner


----------



## jtb (19 October 2007)

Go Nuke said:


> My HLXO options weren't there yesterday but are there today and I'm with Commsec.




Yep ditto', can anyone clarify where the 13c figure comes from in relation to the last sale price?


----------



## jtb (22 October 2007)

Sorry Helixers, can't help myself.

After CUL's Friday run I'm inspired (and who cares about width in announcing results anyway

Still breaching YT copyright but updated-

*RHI*
40 Million shares @ $3.20 = 128 mil MC
20% of 135MT @ 58.5% Fe = 15.79MT of Fe
EV = $8.11 Fe/T

*CUL*
475 M shares @ 14.0c = 66.5 mil MC
30% of 68MT @ 56% Fe = 11.4 MT of Fe
EV = $5.83 Fe/T *

Now if we only look @ HLX's 'Kumina Creek' target and the conservatively stated >100 MT @ between 57% and 60% Fe.

*HLX*
128 M shares (fully diluted including new options) @ 34.5c = 44.1 mil MC
30% of 100MT @ 57% Fe = 17.1 MT of Fe
EV = $2.58 Fe/T

Again if we use CUL’s EV value we are looking *@ 99.70c per HLX share*.

Now wondering why our friends @ RHI and AQA are buying heaps of HLX shares and why AQA have put back the PFS again and HLX’s JORC to after Xmas??????????????????

If we look a bit closer at HLX’s figure regarding 'Kumina Creek' 
(2700 x 900 x >30m @ 57-60%) and reduce the 30m by 30% to 20m to remain conservative and also use the low end 57% Fe value.

We get 48,600,000 tonnes and multiplying by an SG of 3.0 (for CID) we arrive at  145,800,000 tonnes of Fe.

30% to HLX @ 57% Fe = 24,931,800, tonnes

Multiplied by an EV of $5.83 = *$1.45 per HLX share *

Now considering the amount of drilling that may be completed on the large Bonham ‘Marra Mamba’ target and/or ‘Robe’ areas by the time the JORC is due who knows what we may be looking at?

Where are those gold results from Glenburgh anyway

Hope the calc's are right (have double checked) but very weary.

Night all


----------



## Pommiegranite (22 October 2007)

jtb said:


> Sorry Helixers, can't help myself.
> 
> After CUL's Friday run I'm inspired (and who cares about width in announcing results anyway
> 
> ...




Jtb...I know little of RHI, but have to say that you are grossly underestimating what CUL have. 

On friday CUL announced an extension of the the northern section of Catho Well. The north west section which has yet to be drilled extends at least 4x further than the north section. Then Cul has a further 3 tenements in the same Brockman formatiion.

After all of this there are the other JVs which CUL has

What I am basically getting at is that making your comparison leaves out many many details. I'm not saying one is worth more than the other, just saying well diverisifed compaines such as CUL with interests in Nickel, Iron, IOCG and Gold need to be valued on more than just one tenement in one commodity.


----------



## jtb (22 October 2007)

Pommiegranite said:


> Jtb...I know little of RHI, but have to say that you are grossly underestimating what CUL have.
> 
> What I am basically getting at is that making your comparison leaves out many many details. I'm not saying one is worth more than the other, just saying well diverisifed compaines such as CUL with interests in Nickel, Iron, IOCG and Gold need to be valued on more than just one tenement in one commodity.




G'day Pommie,

The Australian Premium Iron (API) JV is operated by Aquila (AQA) and the three juniors involved are RHI, CUL and HLX.

Don't get me wrong I like CUL and think they are an excellent comparison company for HLX *specifically* for their inclusion in the API JV plus their quality JV assets *outside* of Fe- 

As JORC/near JORC iron results is about the only thing driving the junior partners SP atm - that is the reason for the comparison.

In regard to upcoming iron results from outside the initial areas (Catho Well for CUL and Kumina Creek for HLX).

*CUL*

"Cullen has approved the Joint Venture exploration budget for 2007‐2008 of $370,000 and has also agreed for API to submit a revised budget for consideration by the Joint Venture to allow for the completion of baseline environmental and groundwater studies in preparation for possible development of the Catho Well Resource ‐ being approximately a further
$400,000. Cullen’s share of these budget items will be 30%.
A new estimate of the Catho Well Resource will be completed following additional RC drilling targeting untested CID west of the recent drilling programme."

*HLX*

"The 2007/8 program has a budget of $2.3M consisting of approximately 10,000m of drilling aimed at building on
the work completed to date, advancing the Kumina Creek target to JORC resource status and completion of first
pass drill testing of the Robe Exit, Robe West buried CID targets and BID targets identified within the Marra Mamba Formation.
Helix expects to be contributing from September 2007 after API has met their initial $1.5 million expenditure to earn 70% in the iron ore joint venture".

We can see plenty is going on for the pair

As I've mentioned previously, what really focussed my attention on HLX was the fact that an RHI director sold down his number one CUL substantial holding (if you combine the Wythenshawe and Warramboo holdings) by 60% to then buy 9 million shares in HLX?
This was then recently followed by an AQA director who was CUL's number 8 substantial shareholder (at the end of 2006) but who now no  longer appears in their Top 20 at all. Purchased >7 million shares in HLX.

Seeing as AQA are in charge of the drilling and RHI are the fourth member in the quartet. I personally find this transfer of support compelling 

Cheers


----------



## Jimminy (22 October 2007)

I am not sure what other people think but I am of the opinion that AQA are still buying HLX, particularly on a day like today its smacks of buying by something with deep pockets. HLX at 36c  WTF   this is getting the adrenalin going....

Whoever it is, they are happy to buy up. Now 36c  Just my opinion of course.


----------



## mobcat (22 October 2007)

Green in a sea of red HLX today ..........nice show of strength today it might take a month or so for the big news but buying at these levels is still very attractive to alot of investors the last few weeks ........And i agree the big boys havnt finished with HLX yet value still here potential multibagger on Kurrmin Creek IO alone IMO all she needs is the fullness of time a nice xmas present HLX is shaping up to be


----------



## jtb (23 October 2007)

From AQA's September quarterly

"During the Quarter, exploration has continued to
advance on the Kumina Creek and Robe Exit CID
targets and the *Bonham bedded iron target*.
Work commenced late in the Quarter on diamond
pre-collars at Kumina Creek and is scheduled to
continue next Quarter, incorporating a *70 hole
diamond and RC drill programme, at Kumina
Creek and Robe Exit respectively.*
During the Quarter, the Yalleen Iron Ore Joint
Venture approved an exploration budget for the
2007/08 year of $2.27 million."

Diamond holes showing JORC progress


----------



## jtb (23 October 2007)

Jimminy said:


> I am not sure what other people think but I am of the opinion that AQA are still buying HLX, particularly on a day like today its smacks of buying by something with deep pockets. HLX at 36c  WTF   this is getting the adrenalin going....
> 
> Whoever it is, they are happy to buy up. Now 36c  Just my opinion of course.




Nice to this also in the corporate section of AQA's ann' today

COMPANY BECOMES A SUBSTANTIAL
SHAREHOLDER OF HELIX RESOURCES
LIMITED

The Company notified the ASX and Helix
Resources Limited (“Helix”) on 2 October 2007,
that it had increased its shareholding in Helix, to
approximately 6.42% by on market purchases of
the shares of Helix during September 2007.


----------



## Jimminy (23 October 2007)

jtb said:


> J,
> 
> we are yet to crack 40




You can stop worrying now JTB.....you're research is paying dividends.

40c cracked!

There was 3 or more parcels of 100,000 + shares around the 39-40.5. Whoever it is - they're still buying. That buy was a significant one.


----------



## Sean K (23 October 2007)

Closing in on target from pennant breakout. Unusual strength the past 2 days really considering gen mkt sentiment. Maybe AQA topping up.


----------



## jtb (23 October 2007)

kennas said:


> Closing in on target from pennant breakout. Unusual strength the past 2 days really considering gen mkt sentiment. Maybe AQA topping up.




Closing in on that first resistance @ 65c

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=206922&postcount=808


----------



## Sean K (24 October 2007)

jtb said:


> Closing in on that first resistance @ 65c
> 
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=206922&postcount=808



Day high 45 made the target, now I'd expect consolidation again around these levels. Perhaps even back down to the 35 level.


----------



## Jimminy (26 October 2007)

things have gone a little quiet here.....perhaps a few poeple have got the jitters, bit nervous and sold down....

Hope not people....


----------



## Sean K (27 October 2007)

Jimminy said:


> things have gone a little quiet here.....perhaps a few poeple have got the jitters, bit nervous and sold down....
> 
> Hope not people....




No need to commentate on every little move. Is there anything new to report?

This has been going to plan in my eyes.


kennas said:


> Day high 45 made the target, now I'd expect consolidation again around these levels. Perhaps even back down to the 35 level.




Just going through some natural consolidation now. Check the last few times how it's spiked up and then consolidated to run again. Also note the similarity in volume drops during consolidation. This can be a sign of accumulation. All else being equal, it should probably follow the general upward trend, until people consider it to be getting overvalued or if it's run too hard and they're sitting on big profits. I haven't taken any profits yet. I'm waiting for the next lot of assays, and/or AQA JORC.


----------



## jtb (27 October 2007)

Not only me thats still up hey
1.00am over here whats the time where you are?

Haven't sold any either and If anyone wants to let some HLXO's go @ a parcel bigger than 1000 give me a bell.

Caught the end of the market yesterday and a bit this morning and I agree that someone still seems to be accumulating.

The couple of 100k sells still dominate the sell side and considering how hard it is/has been to buy this many without running the price up I still reckon they're trying to contain the enthusiasm (but obviously I'm biased).

I see Toro sound like their making some progress on the U front too.


----------



## mobcat (27 October 2007)

I sold a few in the 40s and sold 50+k of oppies at 20.5 very hard to sell HLX i must admit but with my entry around the 18 mark i needed to take a few off the table at these levels.

 At this level i could free carry on a mil it is tempting but my plan is to hang in for November and re evaluate my position come December 
The oilers are sure looking like the next hot sector and it,s hard not to take a early posi but HLX has so much good news to roll out ........Nice problem to have this one ....happy to hold ATM 
Go GO HLX ,HLXO


----------



## Jimminy (27 October 2007)

mobcat said:


> HLX has so much good news to roll out ........Nice problem to have this one ....happy to hold ATM
> Go GO HLX ,HLXO




God bless Greg Wheeler and those free options....

Sorry JTB - You won't be seeing my options on the table for sale. Too much upside leverage for something that cost nothing, with no tax.

Good to see us all around. Just had to see something written about HLX Kennas. Withdrawal symptoms.

Let's hope AQA are still buying ....


----------



## jtb (29 October 2007)

Jimminy said:


> God bless Greg Wheeler and those free options....
> 
> Sorry JTB - You won't be seeing my options on the table for sale




Evening all,

J - wtf is with someone placing 90k of options @ 19c after I've sold out of ICN and spent the morning buying more OEL.

Snaffled the 10k @ 17c purely on principle but haven't got anything else to sell

Anyway, at least I was impressed with the ann' today.
Greg obviously got a rocket lately and decided he better start getting the word out with a pres' 

Glad to see some other substantial holders knock back the performance shares at the AGM. They obviously reckon we should be bouncing off a dollar too

Loved the way they laid the assets and upside on the table and stated the MC, as an aside, at the end of it.

500,000 Oz of gold, loads of Fe and upside to the wazoo on other fronts, all for <50 mil MC

Nett value for the (mined) gold on its own would be likely worth >100 mil @ >$750 an Oz.

Makes the likes of IRM look a bit ridiculous imo

Go HLX


----------



## Miner (29 October 2007)

Nothing serious  but to mention that I have noticed the exchange of information in HLX forum is of very high quality and quantitative too.
Keep up the work folks and I mean it. 
On a vested front I do like to see HLX to go above $1 by March too.
I did not like Eureka report's prediction that on Wednesday there will be crash . In one letter Alan Kohler says boom, boom and then next letter he says about crash. EIther way he tends to win making us panicking.

Regards


----------



## Jimminy (31 October 2007)

jtb said:


> Give me a H give me an E ............ah bugger it............
> 
> YAY HELIX
> 
> That 60c resistance better look out





Yes, JTB and there are people still selling. They just haven't quite worked it out unfortunately for them where this will be in 12 months.

Oh well, we have all tried to explain it to them.

Should be interesting to see where to from here with the results still a while away.


----------



## Absolutely (31 October 2007)

Another case of insider knowledge ?

This took off prior to the option announcement also.

There is clearly news out there not released to market. Seriously someone should be investigating this thing.

Not that I am complaining. On it from .14.


----------



## jtb (31 October 2007)

Hey J,

Yeah no one can say we didn't try hey

Didn't realise it but I was a bit profane in that post so I'm glad you saw it before it was pulled. 
Sitting here trying to feed my youngest, while she's throwing apple and and pear everywhere except her mouth, checked commsec and nearly fell over

Thought I better wave the flag.

Absolutely,

TLM ran up 50% yesterday- why investigate us?

That end of day buyer has hardly been secretive and as YT said on the TLM thread today- 30 MT of Fe is worth over a dollar a share on its own

Yay HLX


----------



## jtb (31 October 2007)

While I'm drawing pictures I thought that this looked pretty cool

I'll stick with our nice slow ascent for the moment.......... TLM's turn won't even fit on this scale

Go HLX


----------



## Captain_Chaza (31 October 2007)

The HLX seems to be breaking out of Triangular formations
one after the other

Salute and Gods' Speed


----------



## mobcat (1 November 2007)

She touched 56 today great run HLX is having hey it only seems like yesterday we where buying HLX for 18 .

How far can we go on no firm news we all no we have the goods but you do have to think that some one or some group in the know is buying this one steadily it seems relentless of late and they are happy to pay up .........not that im complaning but i must admit i havent been topping up since 21 i have been taking profits latley and some today , but now i think im going to be buckleing in for the long haul all .....we all have a ticket on a winner no doubt enjoy the ride to a $ xxx well done HLX :dance:

GO GO HLX HLXO 

P.S i just wish FNT and FNTO could catch a bit of the HLX wake LOL maybe soon hey:bonk:


----------



## Jimminy (2 November 2007)

Jimminy said:


> the top 20 own close to 50% of this stock now that AQA have bought in.
> 
> I would be interested to know whether anyone believes that Poli is still buying. I'm of the opinion that they have finished, buttttt, if I am wrong.
> 
> Because if they haven't......




The previous two times that the ASX has followed a -300 pt decline overnight on the Dow, has seen Hlx in the green and today finish even.


----------



## jtb (2 November 2007)

Jimminy said:


> The previous two times that the ASX has followed a -300 pt decline overnight on the Dow, has seen Hlx in the green and today finish even.




Evening J,

Comforting isn't it

I sat and watched the last 10 minutes out of curiosity and sure enough the day finished with a 50k buy @ 49c.

Was hoping for some more options sub 20c but that certainly wasn't going happen either.


----------



## mobcat (2 November 2007)

Well guy,s i dumped some oppies today 110k plus OUCH it hurt and i hated doing it i must admit........ but i had a reason iam a big FNT player and FNT heads at 14 ATM i had to rationalise on the day i promised myself i would not sell a HLX head under a $1 but i dont think i mentoined the oppies did I ?Chit it killed me but i did it i hope you guys got em they are gems Fn FNT is killing  me i am to emotional when it comes to that fk er but i just cant help my self at 14 FNT heads ATM sorry


----------



## Jimminy (3 November 2007)

jtb said:


> I sat and watched the last 10 minutes out of curiosity and sure enough the day finished with a 50k buy @ 49c.
> cool:.




As did I.

They had a little go at finishing at 47c, but the 49c won the day. Quite nice.

All the talk has been on the iron ore prospects of late, and with good reason given the likely price hikes to be achieve by the big 3. 

But the beauty of the markets at present is that both gold and iron ore are in favour. Gold finishing $800+ last night I see.

Hence Tunkillia and future announcements from MEP will be very very welcome.

I think this could become a runaway (gold) market if we don't get the pullback that people want. 850-900oz on its way.

Edit: Just thought I'd add that Credit Suisse have a 2010 average target of $1000/oz for gold.


----------



## Sean K (5 November 2007)

Not sure if HLX can keep running to script with breakout/consolidation/breakout, but if it can, you'd expect this support level to be respected. Having said that, it's been a pretty strong run recently, breaking up from a nice trend.

Yes, looking forward to a MEP update. Any good gold news would be welcome. However, I don't expect too much from this. MEP seem to have this way down the list of priorities IMO. Their last quarterly pretty much ran over the top of Tunkillia, although some news should be forthcomming on whether the JV is going to take the project forward:



			
				MEP Quarterly said:
			
		

> Minotaur and Helix are investigating options for advancing the project.




Hopefully that means a mine!


I think the market's running with the fe story for now though. Perhaps AQA could give us an update! 

Looks to be sold off on little volume today not shown on this chart...


----------



## Absolutely (5 November 2007)

Market down 2%
HLX down 12%
But HLXO up 2% - on low volume

I guess as HLXO did not follow HLX lower there must an attitude out there that this decline in HLX is short lived?

I dunno. Probably reading too much in to it.


----------



## Jimminy (6 November 2007)

kennas said:


> MEP seem to have this way down the list of priorities IMO. Their last quarterly pretty much ran over the top of Tunkillia, although some news should be forthcomming on whether the JV is going to take the project forward:



I think the biggest problem for Tunkillia is cost increases and inflationary pressures, which will impact on a marginal mine - which I think it would be if you were to make a decision now. I don't think the silver would offset it.

But you never know down the track what might happen.


----------



## jtb (7 November 2007)

Absolutely said:


> I guess as HLXO did not follow HLX lower there must an attitude out there that this decline in HLX is short lived?




Big show of support today gents

_I'm still digging around Re: Minotaur so will reserve judgement regarding Tunkillia atm_

Have also dribbled out a few FPO's recently, but only to buy the same number of options.
Was ready to pounce Mon/Tues but still no cheapies..............

My average HLXO buy price is now up to 18c.

I'm a believer


----------



## Captain_Chaza (7 November 2007)

I couldn't help myself

I just held on for dear life!

Hopefully my perserverance today may be rewarded in the not too far off future?

Salute and Gods' speed


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 November 2007)

Well just goes to show patience does pay off,

I took my profits back in the high 30's thinking it would retrace 

and yet I faithfully hold AAR thinking it will re-rate, but its the one that retraces   


Oh well, still this was 7c at the start of the year when I first picked yet, not too bad a 12mth return hey?


----------



## Sean K (8 November 2007)

kennas said:


> Not sure if HLX can keep running to script with breakout/consolidation/breakout, but if it can, you'd expect this support level to be respected. Having said that, it's been a pretty strong run recently, breaking up from a nice trend.



Still looking OK, pending another 300 pointer on the DJI. I'm expecting consolidation around the green circle..

Looking forward to some FA on this once there's some more direction on the fe potential.


----------



## Jimminy (8 November 2007)

Jimminy said:


> The previous two times that the ASX has followed a -300 pt decline overnight on the Dow, has seen Hlx in the green and today finish even.




Ok....  it's happened again, -300+ decline on the Dow over night and again we have finished in the green.

I've bought more today on this alone. Something is up.


----------



## Absolutely (8 November 2007)

You're not wrong Jimminy, totally bizarre watching HLX today. But in a reverse of the other day, the options are off.


----------



## jtb (11 November 2007)

Jimminy said:


> Ok....  it's happened again, -300+ decline on the Dow over night and again we have finished in the green.
> 
> I've bought more today on this alone. Something is up.




Evening Helixers,

Have attached a couple of charts for our esteemed JV partners and substantial holders RHI and AQA.
I don't know about you but I see little in their recent announcements to justify these charts

AQA buying a heap of HLX aside:

RHI now have a FD MC of $160 million on a jorc of 20% of 135M/T

We are now just over $60 million on an expected JORC of more than that from KC alone

AQA drilling at Yaleen this month.................

Considering the lack of chatter on RHI, I agree something is going on.


----------



## Miner (11 November 2007)

How any one knows who is buying what untill ASX advises that ?

Also ASX reports come only if it is a substanital purchase.
My question relates to AQA purchase of HLX and its relationship.
How AQA and HLX are related ? A take over relation?


----------



## Sean K (11 November 2007)

Miner said:


> How any one knows who is buying what untill ASX advises that ?
> 
> Also ASX reports come only if it is a substanital purchase.
> My question relates to AQA purchase of HLX and its relationship.
> How AQA and HLX are related ? A take over relation?



AQA announced recently thay had taken a large position in HLX. Because they are in a JV and AQA is the manager of Project, you could quite reasonably assume that AQA are very confident that there is a substancial deposit of iron in the ground. AQA could well be buying more of HLX, but as you say, this is just a best guess and we need to wait for any announcements. HLX has stated they are aiming for 100Mt initial JORC and that they believe there is the probability of many millions of tons across the tennament due to the overall strike lengths. This has been highlighted in the thread previously.


----------



## Jimminy (11 November 2007)

jtb said:


> RHI now have a FD MC of $160 million on a jorc of 20% of 135M/T
> 
> We are now just over $60 million on an expected JORC of more than that from KC alone
> 
> AQA drilling at Yaleen this month..........




It does bring a smile to ones face when you put it like that. I guess the premium is built into Red Hill given their stake is already JORC'd.

And then when I know that Aquila has bought into Helix it makes me do this.....:bananasmi


----------



## jtb (14 November 2007)

Jimminy said:


> It does bring a smile to ones face when you put it like that. I guess the premium is built into Red Hill given their stake is already JORC'd.
> 
> And then when I know that Aquila has bought into Helix it makes me do this.....:bananasmi




Morning J,

I stumbled across this comparison table (DSO EV's) while rooting around trying to figure out IOH's comparable valuation (to HLX) on its 8MT of Fe

_Its an excerpt from a Carmichaels report_

Interesting numbers, as if we don't factor in anything else from the Robe Exit drilling and min' case @ KC.

FD thats $1.00 per share for 30MT

If (as discussed previously) we use the 'alluded to by the company' best case for KC initial JORC then thats around $180M or $1.50 per share

Sounds like the substantial Trinity/Kens Bore extensions (RHI/AQA) will be all rolled into the Q1 PFS  along with our news.
I wonder if we'll get any Bonham results out by then?


----------



## Pommiegranite (14 November 2007)

Guys,

What do you think the share price action is saying with HLX?

Lower and lower volume daily. SP hovering around the 48-50 mark.

Also, what are your thoughts on what is driving/will drive this sharerprice? (besides AQA buying)

Am I correct in thinking that no news is forthcoming in the short term?

Could we end up as drifting in the short term?


----------



## Jimminy (14 November 2007)

Pommiegranite said:


> Guys,
> 
> What do you think the share price action is saying with HLX?
> 
> Could we end up as drifting in the short term?




Anything is possible Pommie.

I think once the iron ore negotiations for a price rise are complete (Rio, CVRD, BHP), then it may see a further rise. But it's possibly already factored in by the market.

Hlx just need to deliver the goods first - because it's all just talk at this stage. Other than AQA taking a stake that is.


----------



## Sean K (15 November 2007)

Nice little ascending triangle happening here. I sold a few at 53 ish and was hoping to pick some back up in the mid 40's, and I might have missed the chance.


----------



## jtb (16 November 2007)

Pommiegranite said:


> Guys,
> 
> What do you think the share price action is saying with HLX?
> 
> ...




G'day Pommie,

Depends on your definition of shorterm I guess?

YML is probably a good comparison regarding the KC JORC 

Other assets, but all value appears to Fe.
.
Present FD MC of $100mill

I see no reason why HLX won't at least equal this (80c ish). 

If you haven't already I suggest you have a good look at the additional prospects that may accompany KC in the maiden JORC (I did post an image a while ago).

Remember also that a PFS is already underway, AQA are obviously wanting to prove up 4-500MT which will surely attract some asian interest (if its not there already) 
If the recent rise has you worried just look at the YML chart, it tripled *before* it doubled and then it went up

I'm with Kenna's on this- I can smell woosssshhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Jimminy (23 November 2007)

jtb said:


> I'm with Kenna's on this- I can smell woosssshhhhhhhhhh




How are we all seeing the past weeks action on Helix. Someone has stuck a bungee cord between Helix and 49c.

Where to from here is going to be interesting.


----------



## Sean K (26 November 2007)

Looks to be some healthy consolidation, but hasn't played out exactly to my plan. Might have expected a break up from that ascending triangle but it's just drifted sideways. 50-51 is a bit of a wall!!! Well, at least it's holding up after such a strong run. 

You'd expect some drill results from API in the not too distant future, unless they're holding them to just produce the JORC. Can they do that?


----------



## jtb (26 November 2007)

Jimminy said:


> How are we all seeing the past weeks action on Helix. Someone has stuck a bungee cord between Helix and 49c.
> 
> Where to from here is going to be interesting.




Evening J,

Good solid support imo.
I see a couple of pennants forming and multiple upward trends- spewing I haven't been able to watch lately as I would have had those 75k options @22c the other day

Kenna's

"You'd expect some drill results from API in the not too distant future, unless they're holding them to just produce the JORC. Can they do that?"

I've been trying to find the time to chase this up for months (excerpt below from AQA's last quarterly) what do you make of the diamond drill being deployed?
I automatically assumed it was for JORC (having a gold background) but everyone elses reserves seem to be calculated on RC holes

Wonder what they they want to see core for?

"Within the Yalleen Joint Venture tenements,
planning for the recommencement of RC and
*diamond drill programmes* was completed with
drilling scheduled to recommence in November."

Hmmmmmmmm

Go HLX


----------



## tech/a (27 November 2007)

Interesting the varaious takes on HLX.Think the obviuos has been overlooked.More hope seems to be apparent in analysis and comment offered up than actual observation.


----------



## Sean K (27 November 2007)

tech/a said:


> Interesting the varaious takes on HLX. Think the obviuos has been overlooked. More hope seems to be apparent in analysis and comment offered up than actual observation.



Put 3 Tech/a's in a room and you'll get 5 different opinions. Could fall over slightly to come back in line with a mid term up trend, but there's nothing certain about that. I'm hoping that I have observed this sufficiently objectively to see the obviuos.


----------



## tech/a (27 November 2007)

Kenna's

Put 3 tech/a's in a room and you'll get exactly the same analysis.
Add 1 kenna and you'll see different analysis.
Your missing one valuable component in your identification of Support.
VOLUME.
Its pathetic.--There IS the obvious.


----------



## Sean K (27 November 2007)

tech/a said:


> Kenna's
> 
> Put 3 tech/a's in a room and you'll get exactly the same analysis.
> Add 1 kenna and you'll see different analysis.
> ...



I don't think there's anything spectaculary bad about the volume. It's slightly below average the last 2 weeks, maybe indicating distribution, but on it's own I wouldn't call it a difinitive indicator. My opinion is it could drop back to the uptrend line I indicated earlier, after drifting sideways from the nice little triangle. Still, generally trending up over the past few months, and fundamentally, should be well supported on a peer analysis if the JV shore up the expected JORC. We're taking a more holistic approach to this I think. Whatever that means. 

Anyway, thank's for pointing out that we may not be looking at this objectively, and/or our TA is tosh.


----------



## tech/a (27 November 2007)

Kenna's.

I'm easily mis understood.
All analysis is prove dis prove.
Large ultra volume spikes are the initial keys to alert that something is going on.
Followed by Range.Wide ranges on Ultra high volume tell even more.
If you have a look at my comments with regard to JMS I think this is clearer.

I see here (The fundamental analysis threads) time and again typical crowd behaviour.90% of the time its fodder for those who can read charts (no I'm not perfect) and I see dis appointment after dis appointment with posters saying things like.

"Great report/Announcement" but its tanked Ive lost a squillion but happy to hold as the fundamentals are great.
Easy to say when your down a few grand and dont want to take the loss.

Anyway most of what I type in this section falls on deaf ears and blind eyes.
If it *generates out of the crowd *thinking in even one trader then its been worth the effort.
*Smart Money divorces it self from the crowd---Thats why its smart!*

"The crowd" is here on these sites!

FDL was a prime example 800% in a day.
All the chatter was about sky's the limit.
What happened the exact opposite.
JMS MHL,RVR. All suffered similar fates.

Anyway.
Good luck to holders.


----------



## Sean K (27 November 2007)

AQA have now taken 15% of CUL. Looks like they could be shoring up the minor JV partners. Hopefully this puts a positive spin on HLX so it can get through The Great Wall, at 50 cents. Might take a positive ann to get through at this stage, or a 500pt gain on the XAO...


----------



## jtb (28 November 2007)

tech/a said:


> Interesting the varaious takes on HLX.Think the obviuos has been overlooked.More hope seems to be apparent in analysis and comment offered up than actual observation.




Hey Tech,

Your contempt for us has obviously affected your spelling

As you may have noticed we've been following this for a little while and any of my comments are intended with time frames much greater than 1 week.

I'm loathe to put some BS footer under my posts saying "don't listen to me I'm a ramper, I love HLX" or similar as I'm not that way inclined.

I'm sure Nuke can attest that technicals prompted him to sell just before the interest came in and please bear with me as I only post charts that I see patterns in.

My comment regarding support was due to sells not coming down to meet buys on many occasions and late buys buying up everything after the close.
Lack of volume was due to lack of supply in my humble , not technical, opinion.

So what do you reckon about the diamond drilling?

Any hoo, the Val' arrived the other day (without a scratch) too
Just need some time off now to take her for blast.

Matty Pavlich isn't the only good thing to come over here from SA :

Cheers


----------



## Jimminy (29 November 2007)

looks as though a few are willing to climb the peak and poke their heads through the clouds for a looksie today.... Bit of impatience starting to come into play.


----------



## Sean K (30 November 2007)

HLX was just dumped the past few minutes. Lines of buys taken out, to take it from 49 to 40 cents. Quite bizaar. Smells fishy to me. If a poor ann comes out there'll be questions...


----------



## Captain_Chaza (30 November 2007)

I averaged down

It could be a trick?

Sometimes those greedy Landlubbers will do anything to scare me off

Salute and Gods' speed


----------



## Reefer (30 November 2007)

Yeah that was totally out of the blue considering the strength in the stock previously.  Perhaps Greg Wheeler is exiting the register??  More likely a trader in trouble somewhere else.  I can't imagine what sort of bad news would bring on that spiral.  Certainly the other JV partners haven't gone along for the ride so it is something peculiar to Helix.


----------



## TheAbyss (30 November 2007)

The volume is way to low to be any substantial holding being dumped. The buyers have just disappeared.

Anyone got a guess other than the aliens have taken over?


----------



## marklar (30 November 2007)

Friday afternoon dumping to avoid holding over the weekend? Someone expecting the Dow to crash tonight??

I'm heavy in HLX at the moment and can't really afford to grab anymore, tempting though...

m.


----------



## Go Nuke (30 November 2007)

Ive had a buy order sitting at .20c for the HLX options but cancelled it this arvo...and gee it looks like I made the right choice...for a change

The share price did look like it was starting to stagnate a bit.
Perhaps my time to buy back in is approahing, however...as we all know there does feel to be some insider knowledge passed around among people in the know with HLX and their announcements


----------



## Absolutely (30 November 2007)

Can't think that this is anything more then some low volume frustration creeping in from the lack of news.

Company seems to take forever to make an announcement on anything so it's nautural that some will become disillusioned.

I think it is a temporary sell-off though and we will see it bounce up again in the next few days as the lower price is stabilised and attracts those waiting on the sidelines.

We know that the company has got it's finger in a number of pies and that AQA has been buying it.

I'm going to hold in the medium term.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (30 November 2007)

Absolutely said:


> Can't think that this is anything more then some low volume frustration creeping in from the lack of news.
> 
> Company seems to take forever to make an announcement on anything so it's nautural that some will become disillusioned.
> 
> ...




Like Me
Do you really think you have any other choice?
I'd be interested to hear of  anything favourable

I can't handle  BAD things

Salute and Gods' speed


----------



## jtb (1 December 2007)

kennas said:


> HLX was just dumped the past few minutes. Lines of buys taken out, to take it from 49 to 40 cents. Quite bizaar. Smells fishy to me. If a poor ann comes out there'll be questions...




Evening HLX'ers,

What happened here today?

Just had a look at the course of trades and there were 84 trades for 750k shares (<9000 shares average per trade)

Ken Talbot didn't have 750 thousand shares did he?

660 options ($125 worth) sold at 19c looks a bit suss after someone was happy to pay 21.5c for 100k of them as the next lowest trade

Someone looking to trigger stops?

Anyway, just having a read of the DJC Iron Book 2007 Report from the TRH site and its interesting to apply their valuation numbers to Helix-

_"We estimate TRH s potential to be limited to around ~10mt of DSO
ore which gives it an *EV/t of roughly $1.58/t
surprisingly cheap for the sector that is averaging $4 for explorers*.....they are one of the cheapest (if not the cheapest) focussed iron ore plays on the stock market."_

Seeing as their using undiluted numbers then coincidently HLX also shares that $1.58 EV.(assuming *minimum* case 30MT) @ 42c 

If we talk fully diluted than we're even cheaper.

If the sector average is applied then we should be at $1.05 undiluted or 94c fully diluted.

If KC is a big as it looks and Robe exit/Bonham etc results are good then


----------



## Sean K (1 December 2007)

jtb said:


> If the sector average is applied then we should be at $1.05 undiluted or 94c fully diluted.
> 
> If KC is a big as it looks and Robe exit/Bonham etc results are good then



At this stage, nothing has changed funnymentally, so I am happy to hold and will take the opportunity to top up around these levels I think. I'll wait and see how it responds Monday first.

However, I still think this sell off was a bit fishy, unless it was stops triggered, and because of the low number of orders out there, they just got wiped out. All will be revealed I suppose. 

Technically, disappointed it broke through 45 which had formed up as some intitial support, and is now around about the medium term uptrend line identified earlier.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (2 December 2007)

What a bitter Disappointmet was Friday

However she is still in an uptrend!

Heads are going to roll if I lose money on this one!

 Salute and Gods' speed


----------



## BBand (2 December 2007)

Think maybe the odds are that this one has a high probability of going lower !
The weekly chart shows it as a parabolic trade - unsustainable, and last weeks price action confirmed it. If Mondays price gets below the low of Fridays bar - look out
Peter


----------



## Sean K (4 December 2007)

BBand said:


> Think maybe the odds are that this one has a high probability of going lower !
> The weekly chart shows it as a parabolic trade - unsustainable, and last weeks price action confirmed it. If Mondays price gets below the low of Fridays bar - look out
> Peter



You are right for the minute. There are just no buyers of this stock at present. Quite creapy. I have an aweful feeling some bad news is on the horizon.


----------



## yuyry002 (4 December 2007)

same thing is happening today.there is just no buyers.wonder whats going on atm?


----------



## Absolutely (5 December 2007)

Yeah that's all good. Share placement secured at 48.5cents. Who can argue with that? This thing is going places.


----------



## Sean K (5 December 2007)

Absolutely said:


> Yeah that's all good. Share placement secured at 48.5cents. Who can argue with that? This thing is going places.



I haven't seen the effect of something like this, where the placement is well above current sp. Can we assume the stock will now trade up to that psychological level? Maybe.


----------



## Absolutely (5 December 2007)

Yes should do. But more then that - there is confidence out there in the future for this company. They clearly have something worth investing in.


----------



## gordon2007 (5 December 2007)

One would have to seriously think about the oppies, wouldn't they? Looks like they are tightly held though. Don't have a lot of time to research it right now but will have to definitely have a closer look this arvo.





kennas said:


> I haven't seen the effect of something like this, where the placement is well above current sp. Can we assume the stock will now trade up to that psychological level? Maybe.


----------



## jtb (5 December 2007)

Absolutely said:


> Yeah that's all good. Share placement secured at 48.5cents. Who can argue with that? This thing is going places.




Afternoon helixers,

Interesting ann' today.
Has anyone got their heads around the AQA, CVRD, AMCI legal wrangle?

Seems very interesting that AMCI have now taken a big stake in HLX while their still in dispute with AQA over coal and API stuff??????


----------



## jtb (7 December 2007)

Hey dudes,

Something I mentioned previously that caught my ear at the time was Mick Wilsons statements regarding *other* opportunities in S.A.

http://www.brr.com.au/event/HLX/938/25197/wmp/8ox5fhpj9r

I see that the point is made boldly in the latest ann' that some of the funds raised will be used to progress base metal exploration in S.A and then they state that Toro and Minotaur are *fully* funding the uranium / gold programs.
So I assume we're talking something else entirely. 

Due to our new substantial holders affinity for coal, I wonder if we haven't got some kind of monster Sapex type coal targets going on???


----------



## Sean K (8 December 2007)

jtb said:


> Hey dudes,
> 
> Something I mentioned previously that caught my ear at the time was Mick Wilsons statements regarding *other* opportunities in S.A.



This doesn't look all that exciting to me jtb. I think they're referring to the Adelaidean prospects.




> *ADELAIDE GEOSYNCLINE*
> Helix Resources Limited - 100%
> ELA570/06 EL3814, ELA299/07
> 
> ...




Boring....

Chart wise bashing up against 50 cents again.  Let me through!!!


----------



## jtb (8 December 2007)

kennas said:


> This doesn't look all that exciting to me jtb......
> 
> Boring....




Obviously my rose coloured glasses K.

The First Reserve link has me intrigued
They've obviously been brought in/attracted via their JV with AMCI but iron really doesn't appear to be their thing?

"First Reserve targets investments of $50 million to $500 million in middle-market energy companies with enterprise values of $100 million to $4 billion......"

Uranium doesn't seem to be a factor and minus any phantom coal related stuff  we can only assume the iron ore prospectivity is the sole reason:
Must be good hey?

Same sort of % as our friends at RHI/AQA too?


----------



## Jimminy (8 December 2007)

jtb said:


> The First Reserve link has me intrigued
> They've obviously been brought in/attracted via their JV with AMCI but iron really doesn't appear to be their thing?




JTB,

When I read the announcement I quickly did my research on First Reserve. And yes, a very strong relationship with AMCI!

I think Greg Wheeler has read a long way out what was going to eventuate with Helix, hence his constant buying over the past 12 months.

And now with AQA, First Reserve, and Whythenshawe/Waramboo (CUL Nonexec-direc - Graham Hamilton) all popping up on the register since August the amount of inside buying supports the 50c price tag quite well imo. How many people are going to be waiting now to buy on the dips...?  

AMCI/AQA manage the w.pilbara project so who better to follow than them in buying Helix shares??:dunno:


----------



## jtb (10 December 2007)

RHI up through $5.00 today Helixers

By my reckoning thats around 200mil fully diluted MC on 27 Mil tonnes Fe plus upgrade due in our upcoming PFS.

Nice

On that note my HLXO (can't believe I got some more at 19c last week) could be worth upwards of a dollar shortly

Jimminy, If you go back through the thread you'll see I made a blue in regard to the call on Wythenshawe/Warramboo link to CUL (due to comparing share numbers owned to Top 20 holders on the most recent 3B's I could find)
They are actually vehicles of Josh Pitt of RHI (among others) fame.

Even better imo

Although I see we're back to lagging CUL in market cap race

Go HLX


----------



## drogba777 (10 December 2007)

Good Day ladies and gentlemen

On board this one now. Been watching from the sidelines for a while.

Looking from the outside I see a company with a low market cap and quite a large acerage.

There appears to be a number of major parties who want ownership of this HLX and it seems management has no trouble doing the rounds to get equity.

Dont worry about the fluctuations these will occur in a microcap. Just buy on any dips and hold on for the ride.

Hold until management starts to sell or JV partners start to pull out. 

If you sell just dont dump everything at once you will only hurt yourself and the stock.

Remember people go mad in groups and only realise their senses individually.


----------



## Jimminy (11 December 2007)

jtb said:


> Jimminy, If you go back through the thread you'll see I made a blue in regard to the call on Wythenshawe/Warramboo link to CUL (due to comparing share numbers owned to Top 20 holders on the most recent 3B's I could find)
> They are actually vehicles of Josh Pitt of RHI (among others) fame.



thanks JTB, I must have missed the update that time. Matters not though as you say. AQA & AMHI buying does me.


----------



## jtb (12 December 2007)

Jimminy said:


> thanks JTB, I must have missed the update that time. Matters not though as you say. AQA & AMHI buying does me.




Hey J,

Interesting they bought another 5 million 'on market' as well.
Thats an awful lot of shares in the Top 10 holders hands now


----------



## Jimminy (12 December 2007)

Jimminy said:


> How are we all seeing the past weeks action on Helix. Someone has stuck a bungee cord between Helix and 49c.




Yes JTB - I posted this back on the 23rd November. My suspicion proved correct. Check out page 11 of todays announcement and they were the one who has stuck the bungee cord at 49c alright!!....most of the buys around 49c..

Interesting to note also that AMCI stopped buying from the 29/11 - 4/12 and the sp dropped down to 37c during this period..... so what does the sp hold now that AMCI may have stopped buying???? Interesting 6 months ahead and I'm not going anywhere.

17% of Helix..... I wonder........


----------



## Captain_Chaza (12 December 2007)

This should be Plain Sailing from here on IMHO

I am sure others will have their own view



Salute and Gods' speed


----------



## Sean K (13 December 2007)

Captain_Chaza said:


> This should be Plain Sailing from here on IMHO
> 
> I am sure others will have their own view
> 
> Salute and Gods' speed



Not sure yet Chaza. Market's so twitchy, anything could happen.

However, nice start to the day. A gap up over resistance is a pretty good sign IMO. Very early in the day however and little volume to confirm a break.


----------



## Jimminy (13 December 2007)

kennas said:


> Not sure yet Chaza. Market's so twitchy, anything could happen.
> 
> However, nice start to the day. A gap up over resistance is a pretty good sign IMO. Very early in the day however and little volume to confirm a break.




I agree Kennas, but I am beginning to form the opinion that AMCI has not stopped buying and perhaps won't do for a while. 

If this hunch (and it's purely that) proves correct then we will all be smiling in the not too distant future.:bananasmi


----------



## Jimminy (13 December 2007)

jtb said:


> Hey J,
> Thats an awful lot of shares in the Top 10 holders hands now




Not quite 50% JTB.....

Here is the top 6 based on current holdings and the listed 131m shares.

1. AMCI/First Reserve  -  17%
2. Yandel Investment  -  8.52%
3. AQA                     -  5.6%
4. Wythenshawe        -  5.5%
5. Peter Woodford      -  4.43%
6. GeeVee (G Wheeler)-  2.54%
                                _________
                                 43.60%


----------



## jtb (13 December 2007)

kennas said:


> Not sure yet Chaza. Market's so twitchy, anything could happen.
> 
> However, nice start to the day. A gap up over resistance is a pretty good sign IMO. Very early in the day however and little volume to confirm a break.




VWAP of 53c looks good (so far) too imo, best buys of the day have all been near the high.
Be nice to see her hold that for the close


----------



## Jimminy (14 December 2007)

AQA has been buying on market (6.5m) CUL shares - see announcement out this morning. Takes their stake in CUL  to 14.6%.

This "love in" of CUL, AQA, RHI, HLX, AMCI is fascinating....


----------



## Absolutely (14 December 2007)

I suspect they intend taking over the lot. Not sure where all these tenements are placed in relation to each other....? Could be some sort of strategic move do you think ?


----------



## Sean K (14 December 2007)

Absolutely said:


> I suspect they intend taking over the lot. Not sure where all these tenements are placed in relation to each other....? Could be some sort of strategic move do you think ?



The tenaments are contiguous. HLX is right in the middle. I'm not sure about a takeover as HLX and CUL have a number of other projects that are not fe. Unless AQA/AMCI buy them out and sell off the parts. 

This map has the position of HLX amongst the JVs, but you need to go to CUL and RHI for their spots.


----------



## Sean K (14 December 2007)

We're all waiting for the KC resource drilling results due next year from API which will be JORC. HLX have stated a target of 100Mt (owning 30%) However, I'm anticipating some encouraging results from exploration drilling at the Robe Exit drilling. This could provide some significant upside (or downside ). Then I hope they hit the Bonham Prospect for some Marra Mamba...


----------



## Jimminy (14 December 2007)

Absolutely said:


> I suspect they intend taking over the lot. Not sure where all these tenements are placed in relation to each other....? Could be some sort of strategic move do you think ?




The tenements all neighbouring.

There is no doubt about the strategic move.

All parties are positioning themselves at the table for future T/O action. If and when that happens of course.

The appeal is that there is several avenues to buy into this iron ore venture. But makes it complex all the same hence there is buying up happening everywhere you look.


----------



## grace (14 December 2007)

Jimminy said:


> The tenements all neighbouring.
> 
> There is no doubt about the strategic move.
> 
> ...




mmmm.....big is beautiful, when it comes to iron ore!!! I see some sort of story unfolding here being a bit of an iron ore junky.  What is Vales (CVRD) tie in to all of this via AQA???  What are CVRD and AQA doing together???


----------



## Jimminy (16 December 2007)

grace said:


> mmmm.....big is beautiful, when it comes to iron ore!!! I see some sort of story unfolding here being a bit of an iron ore junky.  What is Vales (CVRD) tie in to all of this via AQA???  What are CVRD and AQA doing together???




Off the top of my head I think Vale are inly involved in coal with AQA....nothing to do with the API venture.


----------



## Jimminy (17 December 2007)

Jimminy said:


> YCheck out page 11 of todays announcement and they were the one who has stuck the bungee cord at 49c alright!!....most of the buys around 49c..




If this stays in the high 40s this week then imo we have confirmation that AMCI are continuing to buy.


----------



## jtb (19 December 2007)

gordon2007 said:


> One would have to seriously think about the oppies, wouldn't they? Looks like they are tightly held though.




Morning all,

Interesting to watch that 300K order for the options move up from 19c yesterday to 21c this morning and now 23c

Not a patient man Gordon


----------



## Go Nuke (19 December 2007)

Haha, yeah I noticed that today.

I dont think there is much point in trying to get in below 23c with that FAT order sitting there

*correction* The order is now for 180,296k.
Probably slowly getting filled?


----------



## jtb (19 December 2007)

Go Nuke said:


> Haha, yeah I noticed that today.
> 
> I dont think there is much point in trying to get in below 23c with that FAT order sitting there
> 
> ...




Hey Nuke,

Yeah it stood out a bit didn't it

Well done on CNP by the way, I would have scalped it myself but I had to go to bed and didn't want to risk not being able to watch it


----------



## Sean K (6 January 2008)

HLX being boring lately. Snore. :sleeping:

Next news might be from Glengurgh, or Tunkillia, although you'd think AQA are going to have to release some drilling results from Yalleen as they come to hand to keep the market informed. Surely?

Any guesses on a JORC at Yalleen. Pretty hard without knowing some drill results and the average thickness of the ore. They're 'targetting' 100Mt and off their statements they state: 2700 x 900 x 15 x 2.5 = 91Mt, so 100Mt thereabouts. 

Chart wise treading water between 40 and 55.....:sleeping:


----------



## pk_wasp (6 January 2008)

Hi

Is the project at Yalleen hematite?

I'm bought into HLX for their gold project an update on that would be great, given gold prices.


----------



## Sean K (6 January 2008)

pk_wasp said:


> Hi
> 
> Is the project at Yalleen hematite?
> 
> I'm bought into HLX for their gold project an update on that would be great, given gold prices.



Yes haematite. There's a few different strikes of different iron formations so you need to check that out. This presentation shows what they have there. They recently ran on the Yalleen project I think and not the gold or uranium. Any good gold results at this time would be nice. Not sure how they'll hold up Monday with all the doom and gloom, but on the current chart 40 looks solid. Results from the iron exploration drilling could push it out of the trading range one way or the other....


----------



## Absolutely (6 January 2008)

Yes it's the ironore prospects that's keeping 'em afloat right now. They must have something there with those big players taking a major stake at 48.5c.

I am not sure gold is their mainstay but it's a possible additional contributor down the track. The company would seem to have lots of opportunities out there.

It just makes me laugh how skittish and forgetful the market is. HLX ran back to 50c from low 40s when the placement was announced before Christmas - yet with no additional news during the holiday period (unlikely anyway) people have gotten bored again and let it drift back to low 40s (at one point anyway).

Course it would make sense to get more at that level - christ the new players were in at a 20% premium to that. Well I am heavily involved already so havn't. Unfortunately some other part of my mental or physical being is over-riding what my brain is telling me.


----------



## jtb (9 January 2008)

Morning gents,

Have put some feelers out re: Yalleen and Tunkillia so will advise if I hear anything.

I wonder if we may hear something out of our SA interests now that MEP have a dedicated business manager?

http://www.minotaurexploration.com....72fadf/Business Development Manager-Nov07.pdf

This AQA / AMCI thing seems interesting doesn't it?

Going off the ann' today (and AMCI's recent swoop) looks they may be set to slug it out?


----------



## jtb (9 January 2008)

Absolutely said:


> Yes it's the iron ore prospects that's keeping 'em afloat right now. They must have something there with those big players taking a major stake at 48.5c.




Hey Ab',

Care to speculate on CUL's interest today

I figure the AMCI 5% stake has got some hearts racing (just catching up on the announcements).

Crunching numbers I figure that fully diluted CUL are now valued at a *$100 mil* MC (17.5c) while we're sitting @ $65 mil (43.5c).

AMCI bought 17% of us


Jorc/PFS is getting nearer Kenna's


----------



## Go Nuke (11 January 2008)

Well doesn't look good today after 40c support was broken
Buyers gone.

Any ideas as to where the sp might be headed.
Technical I see the MACD now in the negative and the 20MA about to cross down through the 50MA.
Guess the whole market was C(@P today and there might have been some profit taking, but typicaly of HLX announcements dont come quickly.

If we see Mr Wheeler buying in again soon or a sudden increase in the sp, then there might be some good news forthcoming as is also the way with HLX.


----------



## Reefer (17 January 2008)

The quarterly report released after market close yesterday must be the biggest load of non-information ever published.  Unless you are a geologist the information quoted is utterly useless, it gives no opinions on the worth of current drilling, or any expectations of the future prospects of the company.  It may be a brilliant report but how in the hell would you know.
Anyone out there with better analytical skills than myself.
I'm pretty disappointed if that is what we have waited all this time for!!!


----------



## Sean K (17 January 2008)

Reefer said:


> The quarterly report released after market close yesterday must be the biggest load of non-information ever published.  Unless you are a geologist the information quoted is utterly useless, it gives no opinions on the worth of current drilling, or any expectations of the future prospects of the company.  It may be a brilliant report but how in the hell would you know.
> Anyone out there with better analytical skills than myself.
> I'm pretty disappointed if that is what we have waited all this time for!!!



No, this isn't exactly what we're been waiting for. The main game is the initial JORC from AQA/API. I have been looking forward to Robe Exit exploration drilling and what they have produced there is pretty average. Interesting that those results weren't released early as a separate statement. Wonder in Minatour are actually doing ANYTHING with Tunkillia. Been quite a while since we heard from them. Chart wise, breaking down through 40 is disappointing. Hard to go against the flow of this correction I suppose.


----------



## Bush Trader (17 January 2008)

kennas said:


> No, this isn't exactly what we're been waiting for. The main game is the initial JORC from AQA/API. I have been looking forward to Robe Exit exploration drilling and what they have produced there is pretty average. Interesting that those results weren't released early as a separate statement. Wonder in Minatour are actually doing ANYTHING with Tunkillia. Been quite a while since we heard from them. Chart wise, breaking down through 40 is disappointing. Hard to go against the flow of this correction I suppose.




Not to mention that there has been a lot of profit taking, during these uncertain times.

As far as drill results are concerned, time delays have been a major setback for many smaller exploration co's


Cheers


BT


----------



## jtb (21 January 2008)

Reefer said:


> The quarterly report released after market close yesterday must be the biggest load of non-information ever published.  Unless you are a geologist the information quoted is utterly useless, it gives no opinions on the worth of current drilling, or any expectations of the future prospects of the company.  It may be a brilliant report but how in the hell would you know.
> Anyone out there with better analytical skills than myself.
> I'm pretty disappointed if that is what we have waited all this time for!!!




G'day Reefer,

I only got to the quarterly last night but I think if you have a look at the statement regarding the 'Bonham' prospect you'll notice something of interest.

I wonder if some punters have misunderstood the statement regarding the goethite cap over the marra mamba as something other than what it is
Perhaps because haematite or magnetite wasn't mentioned people have overlooked the obvious.

Vitreous goethite is commonly called ironstone and with a molecular compostion of >60 % iron is mined at Yandicoogina, Mindi Mindi etc.

This from one of CUL's ann's   

Catho Well North 

"RC drilling has targeted the northwest extensions of the Catho Well resource where the API – Cullen Resources Limited Joint Venture has announced a JORC compliant resource of 68 million tonnes of 55.38% iron. 
A total of 18 holes for 524 metres have been completed to date. Assay results are pending. 
Drilling encountered variable thicknesses of CID material with thickness generally increasing towards the southwest. *The CID material tested was generally mixed-zone material consisting of vitreous goethite, goethite* and sometimes hematite rich pisolitic CID with interstitial clay zones."

Polaris are excited about an outcrop 400m x 15 metres...................

Evanston JV Project

"Gravity surveying and reconnaissance geological mapping over the Die Hardy Ranges identified nine
iron ore targets. Mapping found a number of goethite and detrital iron outcrops, with the most extensive being a *300-400 metre long outcrop of vitreous goethite* which is up to 15m wide. Rock chip sampling of the iron ore targets yielded up to 64.6% Fe, 2.01% SiO2, 0.60% Al2O3 and 0.035% P."

Considering HLX have stated *4 km x 2.5 km at thicknesses up to 10m* i figure that if we halve that to a 5m average thickness we get-

4000 x 2500 x 5 x 3 (SG) x 60% Fe = *90 million Tonnes*

*@ 7.5m thats 135 MT of Fe*.

This cap is not under any cover (such as BRM) so will be easier to mine and is overlying the marra mamba haematite member (I'll let you do the maths for each continuing metre of depth).

If we incorporate the minimum 5m thickness (allowing nothing for the marra mamba) + assumed minimum 30MT for KC + 10MT cash then .

I had moved from FPO's to options to take some cash out of the market but  that was me buying 50k at the open


----------



## Go Nuke (21 January 2008)

jtb said:


> G'day Reefer,
> 
> I only got to the quarterly last night but I think if you have a look at the statement regarding the 'Bonham' prospect you'll notice something of interest.
> 
> ...




LOL...I was watching that 50k of option slowly getting eaten up
I'm looking at the options too, but wouldn't be suprised to see the sp fall further yet.
Its been pretty disappointing for HLX over the last couple of weeks hasn't it....lets hope for a market turn around.

So are you saying that vitreous goethite is good to mine?


----------



## Boyou (21 January 2008)

Not singling out any of the Iron Ore Juniors here,just dropping this in to the HLX pot because it is as relevant to them as any of the others.
What do holders of these stocks think of this type of opinion? Honest and considered words from an experienced CEO ? ..or self serving cynicism ?

At this time of uncertainty (and ,let's face it, downright panic) is this information useful??

From Minesite today........



Oz. Iron ore, the darling of last year, struggled despite the prospects of a big rise in the price of iron. What hit the small players hard was a harshly-worded attack on the small stocks by the chief executive of Rio Tinto, Tom Albanese, who told a local media briefing that he doubted whether many of the 80, or so, small iron hopefuls would ever produce a tonne of ore.

Minews. A remarkably silly thing to say. You might care to take a closer look at what else this master of tact and fact felt he had to get off his chest. The symbiotic relationship between junior explorers and senior producers is key to the ongoing success of the mining industry.


----------



## Sean K (22 January 2008)

Boyou said:


> What hit the small players hard was a harshly-worded attack on the small stocks by the chief executive of Rio Tinto, Tom Albanese, who told a local media briefing that he doubted whether many of the 80, or so, small iron hopefuls would ever produce a tonne of ore.
> 
> Minews. A remarkably silly thing to say. You might care to take a closer look at what else this master of tact and fact felt he had to get off his chest. The symbiotic relationship between junior explorers and senior producers is key to the ongoing success of the mining industry.



And HLX is not a stand alone junior. It's part of a much larger plan with the AQA/API/RHI/CUL project. Still, the juniors who have significant risk in terms of resource and costs are the ones to really get punished. As this has.


----------



## jtb (22 January 2008)

Go Nuke said:


> LOL...I was watching that 50k of option slowly getting eaten up
> 
> So are you saying that vitreous goethite is good to mine?




Hey Nuke,

Nah I bought the heads (should have waited though) options are a bit exxy with SP where it is at present.

In regard to Goethite, its just hydrated haematite so as usual it all comes down to grade- if its good your away

To quote the minerals council-

"Most iron ores mined today comprise the iron oxide minerals hematite, Fe2O3 (70% Fe); *goethite, Fe2O3s H2O, (63% Fe)*; limonite, a mixture of hydrated iron oxides (up to 60% Fe); and magnetite, Fe3O4 (72% Fe)".

From Red Rock Resources

"The original Dowd's Hill deposit at Koolyanobbing had a strike length of 900 m, varied from 50m to 300m in width, and extended for 50m to 80m below the current ground level. The ore comprised hard, massive goethite, coarse grained, friable specular hematite, some massive fine grained hematite, yellow limonite, and minor magnetite.. The average grade of the ore was 61.4% Fe, 0.13% P with 6% LOI."

At Marandoo the cap is blended with the underlying ore-

"The Marandoo deposit is located some 35 km to the east of Tom Price and is owned and operated by the Rio Tinto Group company, Hamersley Iron Pty Ltd.   The mine was opened in 1994 and produces martite-goethite ore ranging to martite-ochreous goethite from a pre-mining measured resource of 360 Mt @ 62.6% Fe with 0.053% P, 2.9% SiO2, 1.7% Al2O3, 0.7% Mn and 4.8% LOI.   Manganese oxides, mainly pyrolusite and cryptomelane, occur sporadically through the ore and shales. 

The mine produces ore that is mostly confined to the upper 25 to 28 m of the 50 m thick Mt Newman Member of the Marra Mamba Iron Formation, although at surface the entire member is enriched.   The Mt Newman Member is usually composed of interbedded BIF with carbonate and shale.   The deposit extends over a length of more than 7 km along strike, with a width of 1.6 km.  * The ore is composed of an upper hard band and a lower soft material that must be mined in equal quantities and blended*".

Marra mamba ore apparently always has goethite present so we could be looking at megatons when we start calculating for whats underneath the cap

10 metres of marra mamba over that footprint would be our multi-hundred million tonne target on its own.

Boyou- I agree wholeheartedly that many juniors are dreaming (and likely have no real interest in actually finding or producing anything either) however  
due to prospectivity/location/partners/stage of project/cash/assets/MC/ recent fundraising @ 48.5c. I personally cannot help myself @ 30c

Go HLX


----------



## Go Nuke (22 January 2008)

Thank you for that break down jtb!

Well i got some more options today to add to the once given to me buy HLX a short time back...and I'm quite happy to have gotten them under 10c.

With such a long time till expiration date, I'm sure HLX will be worth over 30c in that time.
If its not from thier Iron ore, then maybe their gold..and if not that, maybe when the Uranium bull returns (if Helix's JV's pull their finger out!)

I like the diversification of HLX.
If I had more money id probably buy more Oppies...although....the sp is now virtually back to where I first bought into HLX about 1 year ago

Probably lost about 50% of my portolio now..and no, im not kidding.
In times like this...I wish I knew more about shorting Bit late now I think.


----------



## jtb (23 January 2008)

Go Nuke said:


> Thank you for that break down jtb!
> 
> Well i got some more options today to add to the once given to me buy HLX a short time back...and I'm quite happy to have gotten them under 10c.
> 
> Probably lost about 50% of my portolio now.




Good on you mate, hopefully my buy @ 5.5 gets filled 

I was bush for September 11 and didn't know anything about it for about 18 hrs.
When the markets opened again I was down about 75% overall from memory (about 150% when you consider the profit loss) had to sell that week as I had bought a house 3 months earlier and settlement was due

4 years of working away and trading profits disappeared.

Chin up bro.

Glad to see CVN back up for you today (if your still in)


----------



## Absolutely (25 January 2008)

Well AMCI been buying through the recent capitulation. A further sign of confidence despite the current continuing weakness. I'd like to think so.

Staying in. Anyone sell out?


----------



## marklar (25 January 2008)

Absolutely said:


> Staying in. Anyone sell out?



I got stopped out at 100% profit level last week, am going to wait out the current market turmoil before hopping back in.  Heart didn't want to sell, but head & trading plan won out.

m.


----------



## jtb (25 January 2008)

Absolutely said:


> Well AMCI been buying through the recent capitulation. A further sign of confidence despite the current continuing weakness. I'd like to think so.
> 
> Staying in. Anyone sell out?




Considering they poured $8 mil in at 48.5c they'd be mad not to average down (if they were believers obviously) I'm intrigued at whats going to happen between AMCI and AQA

Traded out of FPO's into options >40c as I was overweight.
Sold 100k of options @ 15c when the FPO's broke 35c  and back into FPO's @ 30c (two more days and I could have got them for 25c) 

Go HLX


----------



## Jimminy (25 January 2008)

Absolutely said:


> Well AMCI been buying through the recent capitulation. A further sign of confidence despite the current continuing weakness. I'd like to think so.
> 
> Staying in. Anyone sell out?




Yeah I was planning on hanging around for another couple of years just for the hell of it.

Most of us are still making good money on our Helix even though she has dropped a bundle for most of us lately. Guess we take the good with the bad.

I too wished I had shorted but if it is back over 50-60c in the next 12 months so who are we to complain.

*Go Nuke *- I'm glad you got that opportunity to buy more back.


----------



## Jimminy (29 January 2008)

Mick Wilson - Exploration Manager bought $20k worth of stock at 30c the other day......Nice buy there Mick me lad.


----------



## Jimminy (1 February 2008)

AMCI - 18.19%

Aquila - 6.42%

I expect that AMCI will, within creep provisions, overtime go past 19.9%.

Also expect AQA to increase it's holdings to a similar level. These two are clearly acting in concert imho.

Although both would be committed to advancing Helix pilbara project, it is possible they may do so without paying a takeover premium.

I have bought further in the last week.


----------



## Go Nuke (1 February 2008)

I thought I read on another post somewhere on ASF that when a company gets to 19.9% stake in a company it triggers some sort of take over announcement...  Is that right?

Over can they gain more of a stake using provision creep without this happening?

I wouldn't have thought HLX to be a takeover target though. But I suppose if they did get taken over the parent company could then just strip away the prospects they dont want

Yes Jimminy it was great to get something back in HLX and I'm very pleased with myself getting those options too.
Now I just have to work out whats best to do with them..trade them or hold and eventually excise.


----------



## Jimminy (1 February 2008)

Go Nuke said:


> I thought I read on another post somewhere on ASF that when a company gets to 19.9% stake in a company it triggers some sort of take over announcement...  Is that right?
> 
> Over can they gain more of a stake using provision creep without this happening?




Go Nuke,

Normally, any shareholding in a company beyond 19.9 per cent automatically triggers the announcement of takeover intentions, but under rarely used provisions in the Corporations Law, a company is permitted to gain a maximum 3 per cent of company shares every six months.


----------



## fonterra (4 February 2008)

I am just wondering why there is a lack of buying interest of this stock atm where the rest of ASX seems to be recovering.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Go Nuke (4 February 2008)

I see Jimminy thanks for that explaining that to me.

As for HLX I think there is a lack of interest because everyone is holding out for announcements, I know I am! Particularly in regards to the Iron Ore. But anyone who knows anything about HLX will know that announcements come slowly....very slowly.


----------



## Go Nuke (5 February 2008)

Oh and seen as AQA and AMCI are mentioned here,I read an article in todays Financial Review about AQA.
Basicly the article was saying that AMCI has a compelling case to build on its 7.2% stake in AQA with a full takeover. It also says,  The Perth based company also has a significant land holding in the Pilbara region in W.A through its 50% JV with AMCI.The partners are targeting a 30Mil tonne/year operation near Fortescue Metals recently uncovered 1.7Bil tonne resource.
If someone could post a link to the Financial Review story you might like to read the rest.
i would but am on holidays typing this from my mobile phone  (hows that for dedication )


----------



## Jimminy (5 February 2008)

AQA a good stock imo - I hold some.

HLX - more upside in the short term with good results.

Mick Wilson has bought some more which is encouraging but how many directors have we seen buying their own stock getting it completely wrong.

But when it's a technical director with exploration experience, I am willing to follow him and buy - which of course I did.

Have faith people, take a deep breath and put your order in at 30c and hope for the best...he he.... It's only money.


----------



## jtb (9 February 2008)

Jimminy said:


> Go Nuke,
> 
> Normally, any shareholding in a company beyond 19.9 per cent automatically triggers the announcement of takeover intentions, but under rarely used provisions in the Corporations Law, a company is permitted to gain a maximum 3 per cent of company shares every six months.




Considering AMCI already have 35% of all iron through the JV (50% of 70% for CUL,HLX & 50% of >80% RHI).Surely something of import is due to support the placement @ 48.5c?

Thats a big fat finger in the pie


----------



## Go Nuke (24 February 2008)

Wow, im a little suprised to see it so quiet on the HLX front.

I guess no news is clearly bad news and noone wants to talk about it..lol

Horrible gap down on Friday and I would have thought that 25-26c might have been reasonable support, but now i think it may sink back down to 21.5-22c levels.

I guess it Helix has been sold down on low volume and a bonus for me is if I'm still a big believer in HLX then its almost a good time to get back in now that the share price is almost back to the point at which i bought in at in Feb 07.
Its been so long since announcements that i cant even remember what it is we were all waitng for..lol.

Yalleen...was it drill results. Too lazy to look today.


----------



## Sean K (24 February 2008)

Go Nuke said:


> Wow, im a little suprised to see it so quiet on the HLX front.
> ......
> Yalleen...was it drill results. Too lazy to look today.



I was very disappointed with the exploration results. Posted that earlier. Their target of 'several hundred million tons' no longer looks credible IMO, pending further results. Out.


----------



## Go Nuke (6 March 2008)

Clearly its the AQA/CUL trading halt thats driven the spike in Helix's share price today.

I guess perhaps AQA is going to take out CUL?
Nothing in it for HLX so i should probably consider selling HLX and buying in again later.


----------



## Reefer (6 March 2008)

AQA, CUL and RHI all in Trading Halts - we are the only joint venture partner excluded.  To do with resource upgrades.


----------



## Sean K (6 March 2008)

Reefer said:


> AQA, CUL and RHI all in Trading Halts - we are the only joint venture partner excluded.  To do with resource upgrades.



Perhaps the FS for the JV projects is going to be released and will only include resources from the other JVs and not HLX, due to their being no JORC yet?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 March 2008)

Yeah but being part of the JV group they should have gone into a trading halt too, cause either way it will positively impact on HLX,

I mean HLX obviously must have something of value, after all AQA have bought a truck load of shares at 20c-30c and AMCI took about 15m at 48c, shows a real vote of confidence in HLX if you ask me


----------



## jtb (6 March 2008)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I mean HLX obviously must have something of value, after all AQA have bought a truck load of shares at 20c-30c and AMCI took about 15m at 48c, shows a real vote of confidence in HLX if you ask me




Hey dudes,

I hope your on the right track YT as I've been buying this all the way down from 30c.
I'm sure I'll miss that 100k HLXO, but considering the couple of reasonable buyers that sat @ >10 through the FPO blip to 22.5c (obviously seeing value of HLX @ 42c) the drop on a myriad of small parcels was something I was watching intently.
My buys early this week were like pulling teeth. and considering their exploration manager bought back in @ 30c on the steep drop from 40c (surely regretting his decision to sell prior to AMCI,AQA interest last year) is a further vote of confidence.
As I alluded to earlier I think Bonham is going to be a monster, cash plus KC alone @ 30% of 100MT should easily support the share price >40c.

AQA/AMCI jorc due end of march for west pilbara project as of todays 'West Australian'

After nearly fainting when I saw BRM's run yesterday am hoping I'm correct in expecting a similar blow out for Helix.


----------



## jtb (7 March 2008)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Yeah but being part of the JV group they should have gone into a trading halt too, cause either way it will positively impact on HLX,




Gee mate that $10 a ton EV call on CUL is a beauty, I'm still working on a dollar a ton

Finally get a day to watch the market (albeit with my 8 month old) and the  Dow is down to 1200 again


----------



## Jimminy (18 March 2008)

got out in the high 20's on this still with a lot smaller profit than back earlier in the year.....

Insider selling on this one....CUL, RHI, AQA all held up well. Helix sold down on smallish volume relatively quickly. 

Bads new coming.


----------



## Go Nuke (18 March 2008)

I dunno mate, but its pretty horrible thats for sure

May i just say, if anyone could share their trading plan in regards to HLX with me as an example, it would be greatly apprieciated.

Ive got a problem. A big one really.
I dont know when to get out of a stock.
As some of you know I bought HLX over 12months ago for aound 22c then sold out for a crappy profit, right before it jumped up to 50+cents.....and now Ive continued to hold it to well...even today.

This is getting a bit depressing
plz feel free to PM me with your trading plan.

I know its all up to each individual, but its the exit stratagy I'm keen to try and learn.

Thx guys and lets hope HLX picks up.

Ps...I did buy some more options today though.
I have longer term faith becasue of how well all the other players are going CUL,RHI etc etc.


----------



## Absolutely (18 March 2008)

Go Nuke, I am a solemn holder too through this turmoil. I am reluctant to let go. I have let go before at this stage only to see the share sky rocket shortly after. I have to have faith in the fact that some big players bought in to this thing just below 50c. Those guy's aren't idiots. They did that for a reason. I will never forget my OMH experience, bought in in the 60s. Some big players also bought in around the same time. Then the company made some poor announcements. The share went to 19c and I got out at that level thinking the game was up for that company. This was only a year ago. Look at OMH today -  $2.25. I curse about this over and over and vow never to make the same mistake again.

Look I can't say that HLX is going to rebound, and who knows, maybe AQA and AMCI have also made very expensive mistakes with HLX. But just like I am scared to stay in, I am also scared to get out. Have to stick your nexk out in this game if going to do any good with it.

I am going to say I have faith in AQA and AMCI. Just wish I really believed it.


----------



## Sean K (25 March 2008)

Golly HLX is in the dog house. Along with a few other fe juniors I suppose. ROY comes to mind...

What the heck is Minataur doing with all that gold sitting there waiting to be dug up and sold at spot? Wasn't a decision due yonks ago? Anyone in touch with the company or have an update?

HLX website has this:



> *Tunkillia - SA *
> 
> Tunkillia resource 800,000oz Au with exploration upside.
> 
> ...




I suppose it's out of HLX's hands.

Same with Yalleen:



> *Yalleen JV - WA *
> 
> Yalleen JV (API 70%, Helix 30%) covering 600km² of the upper reaches of the Robe River drainage system,50km SE of Pannawonica.
> 
> ...




When were the last drill results released by AQA? Must be ages ago?


Chart wise, what a turkey it's been the past 3 months, on the back of the recession bear. _Should_ be some good support around here you'd imagine.


----------



## Go Nuke (25 March 2008)

Totaly agree kennas, what a pathetic stock HLX has become

They are just too slow at making any announcements! They always have been.

I imagine AMCI are spewing right about now having bought all those shares (15Mil) at 48c!

hey...at least5 it makes me feel a bit better seeing them sitting on a bigger loss than me

I dont email companies very often. The last one I emailed was Mark Gasson from ERN to find out wtf was going on...I think i might have to email HLX and ask the same thing. Lets just hope it doesn't turn out like ERN after I emailed them..lol.


----------



## Absolutely (26 March 2008)

I think it's relevent that there has been no change in substantial holdings notices and that that AMCI, AQA and company directors have all held firm through this. This must be an indication of confidence.

Let's not get too depressed just yet. Have faith !!!

Yalleen and Tunkilla have upside potential that could send this on it's way again at short notice.


----------



## Jimminy (26 March 2008)

sp has fallen on bugger all volume which remains a positive, but insider trading can't be discounted.

I have bought back in the over the last few sessions and actually doubled my holdings

AMCI has just bought out Giralia's interest in RHI - announcement out. So it is still game on from AMCI's perspective.

AMCI couldn't be bothered about the sp Nuke, they are building an iron portfolio in conjunction with AQA and will focus on the potential earnings of the venture into the future, not whether HLX is 15c or 50c. The fact that someone has sold Helix down (imo could actually be one entity) is completely irrelevant to where this company will be in 5 years time.

These are the times you laugh about how cheap the shares are to buy. But in saying all that I am still mightily disappointed it has come back down to this support level.

Edit: forgot to add, RHI closed at $5.20, AND AMCI have offered $7.00 share to Giralia. They have accepted. Like I said, game on still.


----------



## Go Nuke (6 April 2008)

I emailed helix Resources last Monday at Helix@helix.net.au and have recieved no reply as yet

I'm sure they are busy trying to run a company but as a share holder I wanted some answers as to why we have had no new ann recently or even a reply to my query about whats in the near future pipeline.

Perhaps they didn't like me expressing my thoughts about the decline in the sp becasue of too few updates

Not happy really!


----------



## jtb (7 April 2008)

Hey gang,

F&ck me its not too positive in here is it.

I'm stuck on a greenfields site working 5 days a week (Yuck) without internet access................
Personally I'm still buying and am yet to see a reason not to (conveniently ignoring the chart).
I had been calling AQA re: Yalleen and was told some time ago (the day after HLX updated their website) that second quarter was going to be the soonest re JORC for Fe. Got a bit excited with RHI upgrade recently but it only confirmed what I had been told (not incl' HLX).
As Kenna's said, Minotaur have a substantial commitment Au wise also and although I haven't been able to extract the remaining $ commitment and exact timeframe if they don't meet it then were back to owning the lot (next year?).
If you do the numbers, fully diluted with cash in hand and conversion money then she still looks hot imo.
Time will tell.
As for AMCI they really can't buy anymore unless they want to look at TO as they waded straight in to become the biggest shareholder.

RHI @ $7.00 values 70 million tonnes of Fe (RHI share) @ $240 million

I see no reason why our JORC won't be between 30 and 75MT min case?

Go HLX


----------



## Go Nuke (10 April 2008)

Still no reply to my email.

I did get the right email adress didn't I??

Should I resend it..or am i just being impatient?


----------



## jtb (10 April 2008)

Go Nuke said:


> Still no reply to my email.
> 
> I did get the right email adress didn't I??
> 
> Should I resend it..or am i just being impatient?




Hey Nuke,

Give Mick Wilson a ring if it'll make you feel better
AQA will reply to emails if its Fe stuff your after, but you'll just get the company line.
As the quarterly is due shortly I wouldn't expect too much prior to then

Don't get to watch much these days but it seems someone is happy for the price to end unchanged the last couple of days...................
My rose coloured glasses find it a bit suss that a seller feels the urge to offload $35 worth of stock at 4.10pm wed/thur and the 150K @ 0.28 only recently appeared too?
Option buyers obviously see >35c value in her too.

EV around 14mil by my figuring, don't need very much iron to support that.

Hopefully MEP will breach their farmin conditions and by next March we'll have 900k ounces of gold up our sleeve too.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (11 April 2008)

Some action today, up 25% guys, looks to have bounced off 15c Support line very well,

I wonder whats caused the sudden interest, any thoughts


----------



## mobcat (11 April 2008)

I have been buyin again YT not today but iam back on board , wayyyyyyyy oversold for the dirt at hand bring on the 30,s again my call
No news got this to 50 plus with just directors buying so what will it do if the company bring out the numbers promised , i did very nicely out of HLX selling into the directors and AMCI in 2007 hopeing for a encore in 2008 ,better the devil you no sometimes hey


----------



## Jimminy (11 April 2008)

mobcat said:


> wayyyyyyyy oversold for the dirt at hand bring on the 30,s D




Absolutely, the dirt at our disposal is the key here.

AMCI & AQA are the most intune with what potential it holds and they made sure they were in early. Top up is all I can say.


----------



## jtb (14 April 2008)

Jimminy said:


> Absolutely, the dirt at our disposal is the key here.
> 
> AMCI & AQA are the most intune with what potential it holds and they made sure they were in early. Top up is all I can say.




Well said Jimminy, can't agree more.
Considering our director, exploration manager, AQA, RHI and AMCI all paid more than where we are now you'd think we'd be looking at alot of upside from here.

Did you call anyone at HLX or AQA Nuke?

As YT mentioned 18 months or so ago Tunkillia alone should support the share price in the teens.
Considering Au @ $1000 an oz, I'm still happy giving it $50 an ounce of value.

So it still supports us @ 20c imo.
If MEP can't pull their finger out in the next 12 months than the Au resources alone should be worth somewhere above 40c a share.

Cash in hand is > 6c a share.

So we've got minus 6c a share built into the SP for our Fe JORC due this quarter.

If we compare what an iron JORC has done for our API partners than we could feasibly expect between 50 (CUL) and $110 million (RHI) MC attributable for 30MT.
I know I harp on this value due its allusion by HLX for Kumina Creek (alone) but it + cash/Au still gives me a value of 60c-$1.00.

The elephant in the corner- the BID target @ Bonham provides the spec appeal imo as even if 'worst case' the iron cap is <55 % Fe- it doesn't mean it wouldn't be economic when blended with the underlying Marra Mamba?
As I've calculated earlier, this target alone could well be multi-hundred million tonnes.

No pie in the sky conceptual BS from these guys- been drilling all year


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (15 April 2008)

Keep the faith JTB, 

The previous drilling by AMCI showed there was Fe there and as you have mentioned AMCI were happy to pay up to high 40's to get on board HLX so keep the faith, given they are the ones managing the project I'd say they know something we don't


----------



## jtb (16 April 2008)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Keep the faith JTB,
> 
> The previous drilling by AMCI showed there was Fe there and as you have mentioned AMCI were happy to pay up to high 40's to get on board HLX so keep the faith, given they are the ones managing the project I'd say they know something we don't




Cheers mate,

I've drawn the wagons and bunkered down recently with HLX attracting all the attention outside of oilers.

Going off some $10 a tonne Fe and $150 an oz Au in ground values i"ve seen quoted recently- I figure HLX should be worth about $2.80 ps minimum case

Go HLX


----------



## Jimminy (16 April 2008)

jtb said:


> Cheers mate,
> 
> I've drawn the wagons and bunkered down recently with HLX attracting all the attention outside of oilers.
> 
> ...




Just wait for us to go back up people - long termer this one.

AMCI & AQA know what's going on and imo have commenced buying small parcels again of late.

Have just about picked up 50% on my buys from a few weeks ago Starting to make my Helix portfolio look real nice again.

Go the Helix!


----------



## Jimminy (16 April 2008)

Jimminy said:


> AMCI & AQA know what's going on and imo have commenced buying small parcels again of late.




Quarterly out folks - some interesting reading. Delayed results from KC also included.  API still to complete alot of drilling so I look forward tothose results.


----------



## Jimminy (16 April 2008)

Jimminy said:


> Quarterly out folks - some interesting reading. Delayed results from KC also included.  API still to complete alot of drilling so I look forward tothose results.




Had a read - depth of intercepts is the big issue that I can see staring me in the face. Everything else looks normal other than the grades being par.

Not enough depth.


----------



## jtb (18 April 2008)

Jimminy said:


> Had a read - depth of intercepts is the big issue that I can see staring me in the face. Everything else looks normal other than the grades being par.
> 
> Not enough depth.




G'day J,

Just finished reading the quarterly and while not spectacular they did state the KC results are for last years drilling and do not include the infill work that started in Jan.
They also mention the infill holes will improve hole spacings to 200m x 100m centres so I assume presently their 400m apart?
When we used to run patterns (as opposed to heel and toe) we would usually come in to 50m centres so theres a fair bit room yet to be proved.
Even so, @ a 10-15m average width thats still around 18MT for KC on its own, which is still nothing to be sneezed at.
Robe exit has alot of sizeable pods that I would imagine also be included in the JORC. 

Robe west is twice the size of KC and yet to be drilled

You would have noted that the big hardcap at Bonham has been confirmed as enriched @ 45-52% Fe up to 10m thick- thats 75MT using an average of 50% Fe over only 5m thickness.
If the underlying Marra Mamba is 60% Fe and only 5m thick then that could easily be 150MT @ circa 55%Fe.
This is usually alot thicker than 5m

CUL has a market cap three times the size of ours on similiar cash and 25MT of Fe (and prospects in Finland)!!!

Glenburgh seems to be getting some attention and another 400k oz of Au there would make our gold resources quite impressive indeed.

I wonder if something can be expected from the statement regarding 'consideration of asset opportunities'?

Seems to be been a fair bit of volume (relatively speaking) over the last few days so I assume we still have a lot of off screen buyers matching the sellers?

Cheers


----------



## Jimminy (21 April 2008)

jtb said:


> G'day J,
> 
> J
> I wonder if something can be expected from the statement regarding 'consideration of asset opportunities'?
> ...




JTB, haven't sold out on this one.....have been on too long now not to watch this develop some more. I'll stay till I see what develops with AQA & AMCI. I too am wondered what asset opportunities means (to buy or to sell that is the question???)

But I did not enjoy reading the depths, I didn't quite cringe as they are not terrible but certainly was 'hoping' for a little better but as you say lots more to be drilled yet hence there won't be much selling on that report alone.

A few tree shakers came out straight after that report with sizeable sell bids that disappeared the next day.

It's still game on - don't worry about that. Let's hope for good depth results in the future results as the other parameters are all in spec so to speak and we have plenty of earth there.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 April 2008)

Jimminy said:


> JTB, haven't sold out on this one.....have been on too long now not to watch this develop some more. I'll stay till I see what develops with AQA & AMCI.




Well Jimminy looks like AMCI felt this was still cheap, they have chipped in for another lazy 1.5m shares at around 19c-20c

Problem is what do they do next they have 25.4M = 19.34% pretty soon they will hit the 19.9% limit, their move after that is anyones guess


----------



## SilverDollar (22 April 2008)

Young Trader..
I've been buying selling for a couple of years and still learning...so would you kindly post a link where I may find out about the 19.9% limit. Whose rule is this? Sorry if its a dumb Q.

Cheers.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 April 2008)

Hey mate,

Its in the Corps Act as part of the Securtieis regulations etc etc

I'll find the specific section for you later if you like but no link, I'm sure other ASF'ers are familiar with this


----------



## reece55 (23 April 2008)

Have a look here

This section details the prohibition of taking a >20% stake without a takeover.

However, there are exceptions to the rule, notably without a takeover the 3% creep in 12 months. See here

Bit of light reading LOL!

Cheers


----------



## Jimminy (23 April 2008)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Problem is what do they do next they have 25.4M = 19.34% pretty soon they will hit the 19.9% limit, their move after that is anyones guess




That is the question - what is their next move?

Here's the facts:

Aquila could be the target of AMCI, given the recent acquistions AMCI have made in the API venture parties. AMCI have also asked for the Aquila share registry at the beginning of the year - and Poli is on record as saying some shareholders of AQA have been approached by AMCI. Anyone notice our shares increasing in value in Aquila the last 6 months - you betchya. 

AMCI’s stakes:
-9% in Aquila 
-17.8% in Red Hill
-19.34% in Helix 
-8% in Cullen

So the top up on Helix is quite smart (cheapest of all the API jvs) - & looks to be the latest chess move by  AMCI

And let's not forget the stoush these two have had in recent times emanating from the Vale takeover. They don't send each other Xmas cards, people.

Separately, AMCI could launch its own play for the iron ore companies in the API JV. But Aquila is also playing the chess game and has a blocking stake in each of these. So both are in the same position.

If a takeover was launched by either AMCI or Aquila, the bidder would have to offer half of its newly acquired tenements to its JV partner, as part of the API agreement.

So the facts of the matter - it seems to me that it now seems inevitable that AMCI will make a play from Aquila, and their sp certainly reflects the market's thoughts on this subject. And the offer is going to need to be an exceptional one to get AQA to the table based on their growth prospects!!

So let's sit and wait - the Helix sp won't be going any lower than 17c til this thing plays itself out.  Only higher!!


----------



## Jimminy (29 April 2008)

some bizarre trades today.....someone with big pockets playing games.

   Time        Price  Volume Value 
12:41:30 PM 0.220 165 36.30   
12:28:00 PM 0.220 146 32.12   
12:18:00 PM 0.220 152 33.44   
12:11:30 PM 0.220 158 34.76   
12:08:30 PM 0.220 169 37.18   
11:52:30 AM 0.220 153 33.66   
11:39:00 AM 0.215 158 33.97   
11:37:15 AM 0.215 158 33.97   
11:35:30 AM 0.215 169 36.34   
11:32:00 AM 0.215 174 37.41   
11:24:15 AM 0.215 168 36.12   
11:17:00 AM 0.215 159 34.19   
11:15:16 AM 0.215 7,530 1,618.95   
11:04:30 AM 0.215 163 35.05   
11:01:46 AM 0.215 5,597 1,203.36   
11:01:45 AM 0.215 168 36.12   
10:57:45 AM 0.215 164 35.26   
10:50:00 AM 0.215 159 34.19   
10:35:15 AM 0.210 2,162 454.02   
10:35:15 AM 0.210 164 34.44

So what's up?


----------



## Jimminy (29 April 2008)

it has continued all day with this odd trading of about $30 - $50. Over 40 trades like this.

Can anyone shed light on what is happening - is there a logical reason that I am not aware of???


----------



## jtb (29 April 2008)

Jimminy said:


> it has continued all day with this odd trading of about $30 - $50. Over 40 trades like this.
> 
> Can anyone shed light on what is happening - is there a logical reason that I am not aware of???




Hey J,

Was about to ask the same thing 

50 odd trades throughout the day for no volume (Apart from the 60k @ 22c)?

Can't say I've seen that before


----------



## Jimminy (30 April 2008)

jtb said:


> Hey J,
> Was about to ask the same thing



Oh well, matters not.

What does matter is that Gordon Dunbar bought another 100,000 for an outlay of $21,700 on Monday.

A feel a big wave coming shortly on this one....:bowser:


----------



## Jimminy (30 April 2008)

Is JTB and myself the only two left on this horse or something???

Our little games yesterday seems to be the genesis of something to behold shortly. 

Dunbar has bought more. Our tech/exploration manager (Mick) has bought more, AMCI have bought more.....:blover:

So I guess it leaves the question why do I feel like I am the only one on here who has been buying more of late - or is every one else a bit shy of this one.:hide:


----------



## Absolutely (30 April 2008)

Jimminy, just to let you know I am here with you mate and have been following yours and JTB's post closely.

It's an interesting stock. Lots of expectation but continually seems to fail to announce something of significance. Despite that, people  who you would think to be in the know keep buying it.

So am holding. Have a bundle already, it's my most significant holding. Hope the signals being given off on various levels prove right.


----------



## Jimminy (30 April 2008)

Absolutely said:


> It's an interesting stock. Lots of expectation but continually seems to fail to announce something of significance. Despite that, people  who you would think to be in the know keep buying it.
> 
> So am holding.




Good to hear Absolutely.....in a sense you are right there has been lots of expectation but I think alot of us are not patient enough also.

I am fully researched on this one and am happy to be a warren buffett and never sell til the co. changes hands.


----------



## Go Nuke (30 April 2008)

Jimminy said:


> Is JTB and myself the only two left on this horse or something???
> 
> Our little games yesterday seems to be the genesis of something to behold shortly.
> 
> ...




Nope. i can answer that....I'm broke!

All my money is tied up. Mostly with losses at the moment.
The only little money I have, ive been buying up the options.

Speaking of whcih I noticed that lot of 100K HLXO that was at 10c then dropped to 9c...has been pulled!
I'll take that as good news

I noticed more of those tiny trades today. Must be someone accumulating.....slowly??

I also noticed it looks like the sellers have more or less vanished. I'll take that as good news too


----------



## Jimminy (30 April 2008)

jtb said:


> Hey J,
> Was about to ask the same thing
> 50 odd trades throughout the day for no volume (Apart from the 60k @ 22c)?
> Can't say I've seen that before




Reckon I've worked it out - AMCI can only buy roughly 730,000 more shares before they hit the 19.9%....given this small number it must be AMCI because no else in their right mind would be buying $100 parcels.

The bit I can't work out it is why they are doing it...ha ha....


----------



## jtb (1 May 2008)

Go Nuke said:


> Speaking of whcih I noticed that lot of 100K HLXO that was at 10c then dropped to 9c...has been pulled!
> I'll take that as good news
> 
> I noticed more of those tiny trades today. Must be someone accumulating.....slowly??
> ...




Hey Nuke,

I talked myself into buying those options and their gone
Put a little buy in @ 6.1 anyway...............

wtf is going on with these small trades anyway, camouflage?

66 trades today for 108k, with a 40k buy that went @ 27c?
So that means the average buy apart from that was for 1000 shares

What I find strange is that the largest trades for the last few days always go through on the high yet they drown in the sea of $20 trades?

odd

Glad to see your still in there swinging


----------



## Jimminy (1 May 2008)

good article in today's AFR on Aquila and that the pre-feas report will be out next week on the API project....report goes on to talk about whether AQA should consider divesting the iron ore and concentrate on coal. AQA - VERY UNDERVALUED STILL.

Can't understand the small trades either JTB :screwy:


----------



## Jimminy (2 May 2008)

Buying still occurring with API study to be released.
Just hit a high of 31c as some decided to prove a point.

Now I am a happy little camper


----------



## jtb (2 May 2008)

Jimminy said:


> Buying still occurring with API study to be released.
> Just hit a high of 31c as some decided to prove a point.
> 
> Now I am a happy little camper




Hey J,

The bot was relentless in its charge this am wasn't it.
Never had a chance to watch that before myself 

Interesting to see the largest parcel for the day so far went through at 30c too


----------



## Jimminy (2 May 2008)

A big buyer for 500,000 shares sitting at 25c to tickle the interest of any big sellers out there.

Dreaming.

Anyway, yes JTB the bot seems to be on a mission. No emotion with that fellow...lol

Still surprises me that not many have dared not to step in in front of the bot.

Most who believe in the co. are set and probably topped up in the last month.

Can't wait for the API report.


----------



## Absolutely (2 May 2008)

Christ these small bot trades are really perplexing. This is someone who wants to accumulate but doesn't want to make it obvious and is trying to hold the price within range. Only thing is that the trades are so small it will take him for ever to get a decent parcel.

I don't know what it's all about. Very confused. Surely someone here must be able to explain the theory behind this. Might post a question in the general forum.


----------



## jtb (2 May 2008)

Absolutely said:


> Christ these small bot trades are really perplexing. This is someone who wants to accumulate but doesn't want to make it obvious and is trying to hold the price within range. Only thing is that the trades are so small it will take him for ever to get a decent parcel.
> 
> I don't know what it's all about. Very confused. Surely someone here must be able to explain the theory behind this. Might post a question in the general forum.




Hey Ab,

I wonder if the plan isn't to drown out the buys in noise created by the number of trades (ie total volume for the day divided by # of trades wouldn't attract anybodies interest as the average parcel is only a couple of thousand shares?).
Check out the course of trades and you'll see that the only buys of larger than 20k shares was at 30c and 29.5c.

As an interesting aside, I amended my outstanding buy in HLXO, from this morning, to take 275 of the 290 HLXO's that were @ 8.5c (I like round numbers) and was surprised to see my at-market purchase fail and then be replaced (further ahead in the queue) by a buy of 49,700?
After I cancelled my order the buy dropped back to 7.5c?

Intriguing to watch isn't it


----------



## Jimminy (2 May 2008)

Absolutely said:


> Surely someone here must be able to explain the theory behind this. Might post a question in the general forum.




My theory - AMCI can buy less than 1m shares and they will hit the 19.9%.

They are behind the buying imo.


----------



## jtb (5 May 2008)

Jimminy said:


> My theory - AMCI can buy less than 1m shares and they will hit the 19.9%.
> 
> They are behind the buying imo.




Hey J,

Certainly interesting watching the action lately, I see a funny little parcel closed the day off today so I wonder if thats indicative of anything?

Do you know much about AMCI ?

I wonder if their attention may run to some kind of script offer to mop up the  junior partners?

Wicked MACD cross on the weekly chart and also a very long tailed hammer on the daily (for todays action) point to a resumption of the upward trend imo

27c Resistance hopefully cleared with strength

Love that sell side on the options too:

Go HLX


----------



## Jimminy (6 May 2008)

jtb said:


> Hey J,
> Do you know much about AMCI ?
> 
> I wonder if their attention may run to some kind of script offer to mop up the  junior partners?




Don't know alot about AMCI - probably as much as you do.

In terms of takeover speculation - it certainly is AMCI who is likely to move on Aquila. Hopefully it will be at an attractive valuation when it occurs.

How they do it I don't particularly care. I'd say we may need to wait until HELIX' jorc is released. 

The pre-feasibility report on API (AQA) out today suggests it we have nothing to worry about and simply need to be patient.


----------



## Jimminy (8 May 2008)

Jimminy said:


> Hopefully it will be at an attractive valuation when it occurs.




At risk of talking to myself.

RHI
41 Million shares @ $6.80 = $279 mil MC
20% of 350MT @ 57% Fe = 40MT of Fe
EV = $7 Fe/T

Now if we only look @ a conservative >100 MT for Helix @ 55%Fe.

HLX
131 Million shares @ $0.29 = $38 mil MC
30% of 100MT @ 55% Fe = 16.5 MT of Fe
EV = $2.30 Fe/T

What is more interesting is that CUL has a market cap of $27.5m (based on 167m shares @ $.165) which is based on 80mt resources at 55%Fe (30% CUL).

Therefore based on these figures for Cullen, and the market cap for Helix, the market has baked in for Helix a 100mt resource to be announced during Q2 2008.

But the market has only valued CUL & HLX on a value of less than $2.50fe/t, as opposed to RHI at $7.

Based on a 100mt target (which I hope Kumina Creek) can clear up, the upside to this stock with positive results in the Q2 jorc due in the next few weeks could well be very positive indeed.

A stock to be patient with. 55% held by top 20.


----------



## jtb (9 May 2008)

Jimminy said:


> At risk of talking to myself.
> 
> RHI
> 41 Million shares @ $6.80 = $279 mil MC
> ...




Hey J,

CUL have 555 million shares issued mate so there MC is around *$100 million* atm.

As to the EV calc'- HLX have $8-9 million cash so that should be about $30 mil EV.

I personally like to apply some value to their gold resources (600,000 oz @ Glenburgh and Tunkillia) in these days of >$900US oz bullion, which at an arbitrary $50 an ounce thats about $30 million by my figuring

As I have posted previously MEP's JV agreement will terminate early next year, so if they don't pull their finger out than I would imagine all of Tunkillia will revert to us.
Then we would be in possession of a resource (JORC) > 1 million Oz Au.
HLX are also focussed on proving up another 350,000 oz @ Glenburgh so that may be nearer 1.5 million oz?

Hence I don't see much being applied to us re: Fe at all.

I reckon we should be north of 65c ps just on fundamental comparison with CUL (ie same MC).

But then I am biased

Have a good weekend


----------



## Jimminy (9 May 2008)

jtb said:


> CUL have 555 million shares issued mate so there MC is around *$100 million* atm.
> 
> As to the EV calc'- HLX have $8-9 million cash so that should be about $30 mil EV.
> Hence I don't see much being applied to us re: Fe at all.




Well for one, I should never rely on Comsec for shares on issue...:nono:

But that highlights my proposition that Helix is still significantly undervalued.

And yes it then appears correct that we the market is not baking in any Fe or they simply feel that Minotaur will walk away - unlikely.


----------



## SilverDollar (10 May 2008)

Jimminy said:


> At risk of talking to myself.
> 
> Now if we only look @ a conservative >100 MT for Helix @ 55%Fe.
> 
> ...




I agree... 100MT seems is very conservative Kumina Creek alone could be a much larger resource than this. I had used slightly larger values in my calcs.

Either way this does seem very cheap and this could be a good year.


----------



## jtb (12 May 2008)

Jimminy said:


> But that highlights my proposition that Helix is still significantly undervalued.
> 
> And yes it then appears correct that we the market is not baking in any Fe or they simply feel that *Minotaur will walk away - unlikely.*




Speaking of Minotaur,

Right up the front of the preso'

http://www.minotaurexploration.com....2acd9606b033f73/Minotaur_AMEC_Sydney_2008.pdf

Go HLX


----------



## Sean K (13 May 2008)

jtb said:


> Hey J,
> 
> Certainly interesting watching the action lately, I see a funny little parcel closed the day off today so I wonder if thats indicative of anything?
> 
> ...



Had a great few weeks since that bottom at 15. Little ascending triangle happening here and should break up with this momentum.

What the hecks happening with Tunkilia?


----------



## Go Nuke (15 May 2008)

Well a heap more of those small trades going through today!

Its got to be AMCI accumulating?

I also noticed alot of similar small trades going through CUL as well.

This is one big game for the big boys here
Hopefully we will come out the winners.

A question....With this accumulation happening, whats likely to happen? A takeover of the smaller players like HLX?

If so, what happens to the options?


----------



## Captain_Chaza (15 May 2008)

Go Nuke said:


> Well a heap more of those small trades going through today!
> 
> Its got to be AMCI accumulating?
> 
> ...




This is not ACCUMULATION
How can <$3500 in a day generate in your mind
ACCUMULATION?


I think a petition needs to be drawn and and these sort of Share trading habits should be OUTLAWED

It does noboby any good 
INCLUDING the ASX  itself

I believe that this sort of INSIDER /OUTSIDER PRIVALAGES with no brokerage fees only have  a sinister note and I am prepared to 
#1 Ban The share that the ASX allows to trade in this dispicable fashion

#2 Ban doing any bussines with any share the ASX has anything to do with! 

In this Global Exchange and as is the Case in ALL BUSINESSES 

The Head always rots from the top down!



Salute and Gods' speed


----------



## Absolutely (15 May 2008)

Captain_Chaza said:


> This is not ACCUMULATION
> How can <$3500 in a day generate in your mind
> ACCUMULATION?
> 
> ...




Yep I agree, the whole intent seems to confuse and muddy the waters. I have grave concerns as to what is actually occurring. It's definitely not accummulation, it's confusion.

So, why is someone trying to confuse things? It's obviously aimed at trying to maintain, gain or lower the price without risking large amounts.

Don't understand it. Wish I did.


----------



## Jimminy (15 May 2008)

Absolutely said:


> Yep I agree, the whole intent seems to confuse and muddy the waters. I have grave concerns as to what is actually occurring. It's definitely not accummulation, it's confusion.
> 
> So, why is someone trying to confuse things? It's obviously aimed at trying to maintain, gain or lower the price without risking large amounts.
> 
> Don't understand it. Wish I did.




It's got me...

But I don't particularly care either - I'm happy that Helix investors are hanging around to see what this Jorc looks like.


----------



## jtb (15 May 2008)

Go Nuke said:


> Well a heap more of those small trades going through today!
> 
> -This is one big game for the big boys here




Hey Nuke,

Over a month ago now that this has been going on imo

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=281374&postcount=1009

All I can figure is that somebody is raking the depth, sucking out retail fools and triggering any rising sells/stop losses along the way

Considering it was held below 18c then bought up to 31c by these tiny parcels and then recently sold down again on minuscule volumes leads nowhere else imo.
Although I'm restricted to tracking course of sales data well after close of business atm it has been consistent in my observations that all large transactions occur near the highs for the day

As mentioned previously in regard to my HLXO amendment, theres obviously some weird conditional triggers laying in the background?

Go HLX


----------



## Jimminy (19 May 2008)

Helix still hanging tough after a strong rebound from the 16c low.

Any of the technical chartists out there wish to make any predictions on what we are seeing or are we purely going to move on a fundamental basis?

It's a interesting position for a stock with 131m+ shares on issue that there has been such a low volume.  Basically no one wishes to sell and no one wishes to buy. 

One can only presume the shares are in safe hands at these levels and that the sp needs to rise for people to be happy to sell.

Also, no bot today I notice.

cheers J.


----------



## lienad (2 June 2008)

well after some colsolidation there seems to be some renewed interst in this one. Maybe an ann due out? still having that strang trading of small parcels??


----------



## Jimminy (3 June 2008)

Announcemen t out people - finally.

112m t JORC (50% cutoff)......

69mt (55% cutoff)

It's good to see my patience on this stock rewarded big time.

Well done to all long.

cheers,

Lindo (doing a little dance).


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 June 2008)

Amazing, simply amazing

Now lets try and value it shall we?

HLX 130m shares + 20m 25c options = *150m all up*

$9m cash and assets from last qtrly + $5m if options exercised = *$14m*


Now EV for the deposit, I say use $5/t per tonne Fe

JORC 112Mts@ 55.5%Fe = 62Mt's Fe Net 30% to HLX = 18.5Mts Fe

*@ $5/t = $93m*

+ $14m cash options assets = *$107m* = 70c a share


----------



## Sean K (3 June 2008)

Well done to long term holders here. The 100Mt has finally come through, and perhaps surprised a little to the upside. And, just the initial. I lost confidence with some of the interim drilling unfortunately, and I will flagilate myself hentsforth.


----------



## GRIZ (3 June 2008)

Hi all,  Long no time no talk,    Y.T Isn't It 69.8 mt @ 55% cut of..  

I must be the the unluckiest person in the world, I got sick of waiting and sold 165,000  shares yesterday - after talking to greg on Friday afternoon about the Bot trading (first time I'd spoken to him, didn't seem to have any idea what was happening in his own company). It looked to me like someone big with a sophisticated broker was trying to reduce there position, 2 weeks of buying followed by 4 weeks of selling. Who knows?  Did notice there was only 1 pre-open bot sell, compared to 1 every 7-11 minutes - did the bot know not to sell??

P.S How are you kennes, been almost a year since last posted, whats happened to KMN ?? (I started the thread after hearing the M.D speak at a Technical analysts association meeting in Brisbane ages ago).


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 June 2008)

Well the mkt sure is a funny beast lately

EPS and MXR ann huge targets of mag and go nuts, HLX ann's its first Haematite JORC in the Pilbara and nobody cares which has me 

Its currently capped at *$36.4m * with $9m in cash and assets = an *EV of $27.5m*

Which means its net interest of 18.5Mts of Haematite Iron Ore is valued at *$1.50/t *


----------



## Go Nuke (3 June 2008)

Thanks for your evaluation YT. That sort of stuff is beyond me to work out

Your right though, amazingly I noticed the ann come out and while reading it, the sp went through the roof! (Commsec shows 20 trades going through in 3 seconds..lol. Sif I had a chance to get in sub 30c)

Typicaly i gained some more HLX at around 30c but have arrived home to see Im sitting on a loss with that parcel

Seen as I have very little idea of what the announcement means in terms of $$, I'm thankful for some reasurrance on the numbers front from yourself YT.
I noticed someone smashed that order of 100,000 HLXO options set at 10c in no time. Bet he's unimpressed now. They are back at .066 now.

Now that Yalleen is out of the way...what IS happening with  MEP and that looooong forgotten JV with Toro in regards to Uranium? 

ps...HLX was a tight ship on this ann....for a change


----------



## Jimminy (3 June 2008)

I wouldn't assess the announcement by this afternoon's trading.

It's a good announcement, and time will sort out what the market thinks what it should be valued at. Not one afternoon of funny buggers.

We've all be saying for a while what the co. is worth and now I believe that may be realised.


----------



## ta2693 (3 June 2008)

I like it. Thanks YT. I think 30% of 69.8mt=20mt the market cap at 28.5c is 43m
minus 9m cash. it is around $1.7/ton


----------



## Synergy (3 June 2008)

I read the ann and thought it must have been largely factored into the SP when at 3:30 in pre open the buy depth wasn't showing much excitment. Obviously things changed soon after and it was +45%.


Would have been an easy 40%, probably could have got in at 25c


----------



## ta2693 (3 June 2008)

Synergy said:


> I read the ann and thought it must have been largely factored into the SP when at 3:30 in pre open the buy depth wasn't showing much excitment. Obviously things changed soon after and it was +45%.
> 
> 
> Would have been an easy 40%, probably could have got in at 25c



using $3.30/ton the price should be 50c. I think the market will realize that soon.  Thanks for YT watching HLX.


----------



## Jimminy (3 June 2008)

GRIZ said:


> Y.T Isn't It 69.8 mt @ 55% cut of..




No, the cutoff for 112mT is 50%, but the average grade is still 55.5% across both Kumina and Robe Exit.

I think that may have confused some - trust me, we have 112mT at 55.57!

cheers.


----------



## GRIZ (3 June 2008)

Hi Jimminy, 

I can see Table A (50% Fe Cut off) has 55.57% Fe and
              Table B (55% Fe Cut off) has 56.78% Fe.     

If HLX have 112mT @ 55.57, why does Table B say 69.8mT. 
Why have Table B at all. Aren't they looking for DSO 55% + ??  How I'm really confused !

not to mention Pi$$ed at my self for selling yesterday, Wanted the cash to buy some more BRM, could of waited until Thursday I find out Today anyway. 

Any thoughts about the bot not buying this morning, first day in 7 weeks ?? Started up again after news I notice..


----------



## Jimminy (3 June 2008)

GRIZ said:


> Hi Jimminy,
> 
> I can see Table A (50% Fe Cut off) has 55.57% Fe and
> Table B (55% Fe Cut off) has 56.78% Fe.
> ...




Simple, you need to look at the individual results for KC & Robe.

Kumina has quite good results. Changing the cutoff from 55 to 50% doesn't change the tonnage all that much.

Robe on the other hand does. The 55% cutoff only yields 18.1mT, whereas the 50% cutoff yields 43.5mT. Quite a difference.

But the cutoff of 50% for Robe still achieves an average grade of 54.65, so there was obviously alot of results that just fell shy of the 55% cutoff, *hence they used two tables*.

Selling in the month the JORC is due is a big big risk imo.....:nono:  particularly when Dunbar & Mick Wilson had already bought in this year as a signal of good results.


----------



## ta2693 (3 June 2008)

when Hlx share price come to 34c
the market cap is 51m Cash=9m 
net=42m
the Jorc DSO is 33.6m(30%*112mt)

Not to mention all other projects.
the DSO is valued at< $1.25/ton

That is dirty cheap. Can anyone find any company cheaper in terms of JORC DSO?

As far as I know, there is none.


----------



## Atma (3 June 2008)

ta2693 said:


> when Hlx share price come to 34c
> the market cap is 51m Cash=9m
> net=42m
> the Jorc DSO is 33.6m(30%*112mt)
> ...




i have read this announcement in detail. was greater than expected hence the rerating. But their Robe Exit prospect is wide spaced drilling and in "inferred" category. <55% is not DSO for this prospect. It will have to be sorted with the Kumina creek. Kumina creek deposit is very good. but 30% ownership hmm. Also production. AQA state these deposits are not part of their 1st stage of production(only Red hill and cullen). 2nd stage is not forecast until 2014-2015 at least. AQA will take 2 yrs to build stage 1 itself, and will take a while for these operations to reach steady state, before considering any expansions(2014). By that time iron ore prices could have fallen.


----------



## ta2693 (3 June 2008)

Atma said:


> i have read this announcement in detail. was greater than expected hence the rerating. But their Robe Exit prospect is wide spaced drilling and in "inferred" category. <55% is not DSO for this prospect. It will have to be sorted with the Kumina creek. Kumina creek deposit is very good. but 30% ownership hmm. Also production. AQA state these deposits are not part of their 1st stage of production(only Red hill and cullen). 2nd stage is not forecast until 2014-2015 at least. AQA will take 2 yrs to build stage 1 itself, and will take a while for these operations to reach steady state, before considering any expansions(2014). By that time iron ore prices could have fallen.



If it could sell out immediately, it would be $40+/ton. 
We are talking about the price of deposit. 
Even something in Africa can be priced at $4/ton. why only give $1.33/ton to HLX.


----------



## Atma (4 June 2008)

agree with the analysis by ta. this is certainly priced cheaper than peers. the reasons it is priced cheaper would be it is not a producer "near term" i guess. Also a slight discount as it is not fully owning/controlling the deposits destiny, and a slight discount to the "Robe exit" inferred nature of resource and lack of DSO(<55% and relatively high Si+Al)


Robe exit needs more drilling, and a more confidence rating. Also it will need to be blended with Kumina.

I am interested in what they prove up from "Robe WEST" and other targets near robe exit.


----------



## jtb (5 June 2008)

Atma said:


> agree with the analysis by ta. this is certainly priced cheaper than peers. the reasons it is priced cheaper would be it is not a producer "near term" i guess. Also a slight discount as it is not fully owning/controlling the deposits destiny, and a slight discount to the "Robe exit" inferred nature of resource and lack of DSO(<55% and relatively high Si+Al)
> 
> 
> Robe exit needs more drilling, and a more confidence rating. Also it will need to be blended with Kumina.
> ...




Evening Helixers,

Hooray- felt like the initial JORC was never going to arrive hey?

Interesting to see the tiny parcels are persisting after the ann', whats going on there

Atma- I'd have to disagree with the comment re: discounting due to not being the operator/ majority holder- have a look at RHI they're solely priced on being the junior partner and on only 20% share.
CUL's resource is smaller and of lower quality again.

As to Robe West, it whets the appetite doesn't it- big footprint.
Personally I'm still intrigued by Bonham- as I've posted earlier the enriched hardcap represents 150 MT (45-52% Fe) for the stated 10m thickness and it overlies the Marra Mamba member.
Personally I've never drilled MM thinner than 50m but if you research the geology of the Tom Price - Pannawonica trend you will see it has been proven between >200m with a minium of 15m.

Helix quote thickening of the Marra Mamba on their website!

MM is also commonly very low on Al. Si etc and preferred for blending for that reason (enriched MM commonly up to 62%). It also has properties that assist in the smelting process.
If we have enriched MM under the iron cap at Bonham @ the minium 15m that presents a target of 75MT for every 5m of depth or *350MT*.

As YT has stated we should already being sitting @ 50-70c purely on the initial JORC @ KC/RE + cash.

Nothing at all incorporated for gold in hand or yet to come 

When we will get the API ann' stating Chinese interest

Looking for the weekly to close above 30c and then I'll be looking for 42ish to begin with (in spite of mister 200 shares manipulating up/down and sideways)

Go HLX


----------



## Jimminy (6 June 2008)

Was wondering what happened to you JTB....

Thanks for the interesting insight into the possibilities with Bonham...

A stock to be patient with and be potentially well rewarded.

Most regulars on here should not have a buy price exceeding 25c I would hope given that they have had plenty of opportunity to buy the dips.


----------



## Go Nuke (19 June 2008)

Nice presentation today!

Finaly a few answers on Glenb and Tunkilla.

There's even a few prospects in there I'd never even heard of! lol.

Best layout and presentation so far I reckon. I liked the opening bit about interest from a number of stockbroking firms

Though did they stuff up the option price?? I thought the excise price was 20c?

I like the braod range of metals that HLX has their finger in. Gives me a greater sence of security

Does anyone know when the "Stage 2" of the API plan is due to start? Seen as that involved HLX. First of second Q of 09 I suppose?

Oh and the graph on Value per ton looks great doesn't it! Not that i understand that stuff too much.


----------



## Go Nuke (19 June 2008)

Geez!!

What is it with those tiny trades going through, manipulating the share price!!

From 12%+ UP
        to
 2.13% DOWN!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 June 2008)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Well the mkt sure is a funny beast lately
> 
> EPS and MXR ann huge targets of mag and go nuts, HLX ann's its first Haematite JORC in the Pilbara and nobody cares which has me
> 
> ...




Interesting presentation,

Page 9 was good, as was the table showing the EV/t valuations and as I thought HLX is the cheapest, but now Im begining to think its for a reason, perhaps because of the fact that they are part of Stage 2 Production and not stage 1?? 

Still on a comparative EV to CUL and RHI this seems cheap,

Nuke volumes look thin to me boh buying and selling so who knows, also my broker always says these are "BOT's"


----------



## jtb (23 June 2008)

Evening Helixers,

Interesting that our price manipulating friend seems to have disappeared since HLX's announcement concerning a presentation to brokers
Hope they got as many as they wanted

I see via the 'Iron Ore' thread that Patterson's now have us on the radar and as YT mentioned, the value graph looks like we should have a fair degree of upside.

Considering the recent media chatter regarding rail access regimes in the region, the HLX statement Re: 'Possible 1st Stage participant or 3rd party infrastructure' is also very promising.
Existing rail line directly through the lease seems to bring some other stocks substantial value

I'm a patient man...........................


----------



## ta2693 (24 June 2008)

I saw a good news for all iron miner.
The company agreed to a 79.88 per cent price rise for Pilbara blend fines and Yandicoogina fines, and a 96.5 per cent price rise for Pilbara blend lump for the fiscal year 2008.

"This is an extremely healthy price for Rio Tinto. It's about $US14 higher than we had expected," said John Meyer, head of resources at Fairfax I.S. in London.

Industry sources told The Australian Financial Review newspaper the increase would boost the iron ore price to around *$US72.50 a tonne*, and could increase national export earnings from iron ore to $US24.6 billion if BHP Billiton and other local miners secured the same price. 

But I do not quite understand the following
"The new reference prices per dry metric tonne Fe unit for 2008 are $US1.4466 for iron ore fines, and $US2.0169 for iron ore lump, Baosteel said."
Does anyone can give me a hint what that mean?


----------



## MR. (24 June 2008)

ta2693 said:


> But I do not quite understand the following
> "The new reference prices per dry metric tonne Fe unit for 2008 are $US1.4466 for iron ore fines, and $US2.0169 for iron ore lump, Baosteel said."
> Does anyone can give me a hint what that mean?




http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080624/pdf/319sm8t9cmdm8j.pdf 

Helix has what 55% average grade? So if the price was US$144.66 dmtu that would be (55 x 1.4466 = US$79.53 per tonne) at that DMTU price. 

The price used is for a blend of fines including Yandi. I don't know exactly what its make up is.  The price used would be different for Helix, perhaps US$130 cents dmtu. 

The $72.50 that you posted stumps me as it is indicating 50% iron. At todays price, maybe its an old price or Maybe it is correct... But I expected it to be higher.

The part that interests me is the gain in the difference of the quality of the ores. Last year 22% now 28%.  I hold Grange (GRR) although Magnetite, it is upgraded to become some of the best iron ore available. That will continue to be in demand.


----------



## Go Nuke (21 July 2008)

Anyone notice the HLXO's got smashed today on low volume

Helix has been quiet (as usual) for some time now.
I really hope I haven't wasted money on buying these options


----------



## jtb (22 July 2008)

Hey Nuke,

Although it was only 700 bucks worth it didn't look very nice did it.
I'm also wondering what to make of the new sell @ 25c too, certainly stands out

Considering our esteemed director (and number 6 shareholder) Mr Wheeler just stumped up over 600grand in an off market transaction to absorb the number 7 shareholder (approx 26c per share) I'm assuming the latest round of selling is just distressed sellers?????????

Hopefully not famous last words.

I'm sitting on a pile of options too mate so we can hold hands?


----------



## jtb (29 July 2008)

jtb said:


> Evening Helixers,
> 
> Interesting that our price manipulating friend seems to have disappeared since HLX's announcement concerning a presentation to brokers
> Hope they got as many as they wanted
> ...




Afternoon Helixers,

Excerpt from IOH's recent ann' concerning mine gate sales agreement with Rio.

"Iron Ore Holdings (IOH) is pleased to advise that it has entered into an arrangement with Rio Tinto for an annual mine gate sale of up to 1.5 million tonnes of iron ore from a new mine to be developed at Phil’s Creek, north west of Newman.
The Phil’s Creek deposit comprises 8.3 million tonnes of Indicated Mineral
Resources grading 58.1%Fe, reported in accordance with the 2004 JORC code.

*Following the confirmation of the feasibility of developing the Phil’s Creek deposit, the mine would be owned and operated by IOH, and Rio Tinto would purchase the supplied ore and blend it for sale to its customers.* IOH would deliver the ore to Yandicoogina stockyard where Rio Tinto would assume ownership and accommodate it on its integrated rail and port system."

Interesting possibilities for API JV with Mesa J sitting square in the middle and only 30 k's from us?


----------



## Go Nuke (12 August 2008)

I see the seller of 100,000 options has pulled his order.

At this stage i would just assume that its becasue of the highly unlikely chance of the HLXO's getting to 10c!


----------



## Go Nuke (26 August 2008)

Well I must say I found todays report...hmmmm boring.

Toro...doing nothing!
Minotaur...doing nothing!

In fact most of the info looked like stuff I read in the last announcement.

I like the fact that HLX has such a broad interest in various places and minerals...but geez this would have to be one the most boring and unproductive (sp wise) stocks that I own!

Lucky those option don't expire for a while yet.
Might just get lucky and something might happen before the end of June 09:


----------



## Go Nuke (7 October 2008)

Well...even though the excise date isn't till June next year, Ive pretty much kissed the money for these Hlx options goodbye!

Really bad to see Hlx dip below 10c today, but not suprising when u see a producing companies trading at such a discount.


----------



## Jimminy (24 October 2008)

6.5c ouch for holders.....

Greg Wheeler must be feeling good about his purchases over the last few months....:


----------



## Go Nuke (24 April 2009)

So what do you guys think of todays announcement?

I thought 80+ MT of Iron Ore was good.
CID too.

Open as well at Robe i think it was.

HLX undervalued now?


----------



## happytown (20 May 2009)

helix have annd that it has been advised anglo american has withdrawn from  the booyema nickel jv (where anglo was to earn 80% by spending $5M over 5 years)

cheers


----------



## Go Nuke (20 May 2009)

Thanks for that.

After nothing happened with the last announcement I bailed from HLX for a decent loss.
I still hold the options but they are looking worthless right about now.


----------



## Go Nuke (9 July 2009)

Oh well. There goes a few grand in wasted options

I don't even follow HLX anymore.

I'd rather look at bigger fish involved..like AQA.


----------



## exberliner1 (29 November 2010)

I see no one has commented on HLX for a while - I think the times has come to look at this one again.

If any of you have not been there go to www.rbmilestone.com/register and sign up - it is free you can then download a 27 page report on HLX.

I do not agree with all the assumptions made in this report I would prefer to be a bit more conservative. Taking PV calculations on what I consider to be more realistic worse case scenarios I still come up with a price for HLX just above $0.52 as at today's date.

In other words I am stating that the SP of HLX should be just above $0.52 now being ultra conservative.

Once the mines are in production or even better the JV partner buys out HLX's 30% stake then HLX will have a lot of cash and could arguably be valued well above %0.52.

The analyst at RBMilestone comes up with $0.95.

On my calculations the HLXOAs should be trading ar around $0.47 some 400% higher than where they are now once that NPV is reflected in the SP.

I was impressed to see that RB's analyst has used WACC and DCF models to back up their target of $0.95

I was busy buying this stock last week and am now full - so sorry if you consider this an attempt at ramping, however I think RB Milestone has already done that with their target of $0.95.

I would be interested in any comments or feedback from ASFers on the RB report.

EB


----------



## frugal.rock (28 October 2020)

exberliner1 said:


> I see no one has commented on HLX for a while - I think the times has come to look at this one again.



10 years later...same again. Ha.
Nearly 1100 posts on it, back in the day. Have they been hibernating?

Well, the company still exists, with the same name.

A speccie long entry taken.
If it all goes pearshaped, I blame myself. But will thank @Dona Ferentes for mentioning it, if all goes well ! 
Hoping price holds in anticipation of further favourable drill results, but not holding my breath.
Noted not a lot of selling volume, more buying action. Market depth is certainly weighted in the right direction.


----------



## greggles (12 May 2021)

HLX intersects massive copper sulphides in second hole at Canbelego.



> Helix Resources Limited (ASX:HLX) is pleased to advise that diamond drillhole CANDD002has intersected intense copper sulphide mineralisation approximately 80 metres down dip from the 24-metre interval of copper sulphide mineralisation intersected in CANDD001 reported on 3 May 2021 (refer Figure 3).
> 
> The first diamond drill hole, CANDD001 intersected 24 metres (true width of 16 metres) of typical Canbelegostyle copper sulphide (chalcopyrite) mineralisationfrom 257 metres downhole comprising discrete zones of disseminated chalcopyrite and veining.  CANDD002 successfully extended this zone of copper-sulphide mineralisation a further 80 metres down dip (from 348 metres downhole) – notably intersecting discrete zones of massive and semi massive chalcopyrite as well as veins and disseminated chalcopyrite within the overall 29.5 metre interval as presented in schematic cross section in Figure 4. The true width of the chalcopyrite mineralisation is estimated to be 22 metres.
> 
> A second ‘copper position’ in the hanging wall of CANDD002, between 90 and approximately 120 metres downhole, has also been intersected. This zone may represent a second copper lens position, or structural repeat of the Canbelego copper mineralisation.




Great result for HLX. Plenty of potential here now with continued drilling that will better define the resource. it looks like the mineralisation is widening and increasing with depth. 

Share price has doubled this morning on huge volume.


----------



## Stockbailx (18 May 2021)

Well hit the ground, took off!  up 64.52% Volume 212,351,857, 52wk high/low 0.051 - 0.006 (predictor) closed @ o.o51,


----------



## Stockbailx (19 May 2021)

Yesterdays Announcement/ Product Update';


			http://www.aspecthuntley.com.au/docserver/02375602.pdf?fileid=02375602&datedir=20210518&edt=MjAyMS0wNS0xOCsxODozNzoyNis0ODArMTM2MzQ0MCthbmRyZXd3ZXN0K3JlZGlyZWN0K2h0dHA6Ly93d3cuYXNwZWN0aHVudGxleS5jb20uYXUvaW1hZ2VzaWduYWwvZXJyb3JwYWdlcy9wZGZ0aW1lb3V0Lmh0bWwraHR0cDovL3d3dy5hc3BlY3RodW50bGV5LmNvbS5hdS9pbWFnZXNpZ25hbC9lcnJvcnBhZ2VzL3BkZmRlbGF5ZWQuanNw
		






__





						Helix Resources - A Minerals Exploration Company
					

Helix Resources Limited (ASX:HLX) is a minerals exploration company focused on the development of Collerina Copper and Cobar Gold projects in Central NSW.




					www.helixresources.com.au


----------



## Stockbailx (31 May 2021)

*Helix’s Managing Director, Mike Rosenstreich commented* “_We are cracking the code on what controls the high-grade copper zones using sophisticated geophysics, accurate drilling and good geology. This third drill intercept has significantly increased the interpreted down dip and along-strike dimensions of what looks to be a series of high-grade copper shoots along the Canbelego structure. Looking forward to the downhole EM results for hole 3 – the EM in hole 1 really vectored us into the strong-copper sulphide zone in hole 2. There is real potential to further extend these mineralised shoots as well as find adjacent structures as I think our team is starting to sniff out.”
Announced today;



			https://wcsecure.weblink.com.au/pdf/HLX/02379652.pdf
		





_


----------



## Stockbailx (23 June 2021)

Helix in a good position to move forward and advance


----------



## noirua (11 October 2022)

Helix Resources (ASX:HLX) delivers high-grade copper assays from Canbelego
					

Helix Resources (ASX:HLX) has received assays from a further two diamond and one reverse circulation (RC) hole at its Canbelego joint venture project in the Cobar region of NSW.




					themarketherald.com.au
				



Helix Resources (HLX) has received assays from a further two diamond and one reverse circulation (RC) hole at its Canbelego joint venture project in the Cobar region of NSW.

The company had undertaken a “bold, expansive” diamond drilling program at the Canbelego Main Lode to map the extent of the copper lodes and establish a downhole electromagnetic (DHEM) survey platform.

At South Shoot, drilling returned a significant intercept of 16 metres at 3.21 per cent copper from 117 metres downhole including 11 metres at 4.58 per cent copper.


----------



## barney (1 December 2022)

noirua said:


> At South Shoot, drilling returned a significant intercept of 16 metres at 3.21 per cent copper from 117 metres downhole including 11 metres at 4.58 per cent copper.




Long time between drinks for this little battler ..... Watching!


----------



## barney (2 December 2022)

barney said:


> Watching!




No longer watching, lol.

I am now the proud owner of 1M HLX shares.  Nothing ventured nothing gained at the Spec end of the market  

I like the potential.  (In at .008)

High Cash position relative to Market Cap (My favorite "indicator")    

Plenty of overhead Supply to get through but there was definitely interest from "off screen" today.  See what eventuates over the next month or two.


----------



## debtfree (2 December 2022)

You made me have a look at the chart @barney  so I thought I'd put it up for viewing, all the best with HLX .


----------

